#lubuntu 2011-07-04
<john_rambo> Hi, I am using Lubuntu 11.04 , not only flash but PC sometimes hang even on window minimize/maximize ...This is happening everyday ...How to proceed ?
<phillw> AmberJ: I vaguely recall a ping from you. did it get sorted or do you still need me?
<toman> hello there, im new to lxde and i need help with adjusting my keyboard layout. I want to be able to switch between US and Bulgarian traditional phonetic. I know i should type something like:  setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll us,bg
<toman> but the "bg" is not the traditional phonetic and i do not know how to make it use it :(
<toman> can anyone help me ?
<phillw> Gee, why not hang around whil I dig the info up :P
<phillw> If re-appears, please send toman to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455877
<AmberJ> hey phillw, sorry I was away on phone...
<phillw> AmberJ: no drama, even very late, I do reply to a ping :)
<AmberJ> Anyways, I guess toman about knew about the command needed to switch between layouts but he was unable to use bulgarian keyboard or something like that...
<AmberJ> phillw, Well, that's the best (and quality) volunteer help and support that one expect for lxde :)
<AmberJ> My problem is still unresolved though. If you remember, openoffice's individual apps didnt appeared in my lxde menu...And, when I click libreoffice entry, all apps in it's menu are disabled :(
<AmberJ> phillw, ping ;)
<phillw> we do not really support OpenOfice, as Libre is its replacement. As niether are used in lubuntu, you may get far better support on #ubuntu-beginners, just do let them know that you are running lubuntu and it is not a part of it, so you will need a little more help[.
<AmberJ> phillw, naah, I'm not using openoffice...I mistakenly typed libreoffice in place of ooo.org
<phillw> you can manually add them, but I do also think they should be there for you. I'd suggest asking on the mailing list, as I'm not sure what 'bug' it would be.
<pmatulis> when will images be available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ ?
<phillw> pmatulis: once the build goes using the canonical system, we are hopeful that a2 will do so, but certainly by the beta stage.
<pmatulis> phillw: thank you
<linuxman410> has ubuntu accepted lubuntu into their circle
<pmatulis> linuxman410: that's what happened at UDS.  also see the lubuntu home page
<linuxman410> cool
<AmberJ> Stupid connection.
<zkriesse> AmberJ: Hi :)
<AmberJ> phillw, Did you suggested anything while I got disconnected?
<AmberJ> The last msg in my client is: "AmberJ: thought I'll also drop a mail to mailing list to see if they find this a bug..."
<AmberJ> hey zkriesse...What's up?
<zkriesse> Nothing much you?
<linuxman410> i am running lubuntu on my old dell inspiron 6000 with duct tape holding it together
<AmberJ> Superstupid connection :(
<zkriesse> Haha
<zkriesse> Sorry it's not funny but it kinda is at the same time
<digitalcrow> Lubuntu Rocks !
<digitalcrow> I've tested ubuntu 11.4 and it sucked ! => frozen applications , slow , bloated
<AmberJ> zkriesse, I dont blame you... I would have laughed myself in case it happened with someone else ;)
<zkriesse> hehe
<linuxman410> lubuntu is in a class by itself
<zkriesse> welll nice digitalcrow glad you're hapy
<digitalcrow> i'm very happy
<digitalcrow> i'm installing 1.010 packages now 4.9gbytes and it will finish in a 5 mins max
<digitalcrow> hope everything will go ok after then
<digitalcrow> Lubuntu is speed!
<digitalcrow> I had a problem with flash thought
<digitalcrow> but i installed flash replacer and now works ok
<digitalcrow> (firefox plugin)
 * phillw waves to zkriesse I hope you are fine :)
<zkriesse> i'm decent
<zkriesse> brb
<phillw> good to hear, I'm mad busy with 3 teams, but we are getting there :)
<_schulte_> would you recommend lubuntu as a good base system above which to install xmonad?
<head_victim> Depends on your goals really, can't see why it wouldn't work ok
<_schulte_> I used to run above xubuntu, I've since stripped out all of XFCE, but I'm running into problems where pieces of my install appear to rely on missing pieces of XFCE, looking for a modular base system which I can pick and choose which components to keep
<_schulte_> maybe just building up from a server install would be preferrable?
<trakinas> hello all.
<head_victim> _schulte_: maybe start with a mini install?
<head_victim> trakinas: gday
<trakinas> I've jun successfully ran Lubuntu over my pendrive on a Asus eeePC Surf 4G
<trakinas> I had only one problem: some windows does not fit the 800x468 screen.
<trakinas> for example: I cant see the bottom of openbox configuration screen
<head_victim> trakinas: if you press and hold the alt key and then click on the window you can move it around until you can reach what you need to
<_schulte_> head_victim: ok, just found the mini-remix site, looks perfect... thanks
<szczur> you can move windows by holding Left Alt, clicking anywhere on window and draging them with mouse
<head_victim> !mini
<ubot5> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<trakinas> let me test. I know I was able to do that on Gnome, but I didnt try on lxde.
<head_victim> _schulte_:  ^ :)
<head_victim> trakinas: works here for me on 11.04
<_schulte_> yea, saw that, but this almost looks preferrable http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<head_victim> szczur: mine works either alt?
<head_victim> _schulte_: ah ok I'd never seen that, looks like the same thing
<szczur> head_victim, for me only Lalt because Right alt is used as modifier for ąęłóźł and other polish chars
<head_victim> szczur: ah of course, I keep forgetting the world has many different languages ;)
<szczur> :)
<linuxman410> is xmonad up to date
<trakinas> since this has a limited  memory, should I keep with Chromium over Firefox?
<trakinas> alt+move worked. now, my sister needs to see if she likes it, since she asked me to remove her Xandros to anything more up to date.
<head_victim> trakinas: good to hear :)
<head_victim> It's a handy trick to remember on smaller screens.
<trakinas> yep! I will tell her.
<head_victim> Depends on what you want to do with your browser really. I find Chromium works ok for most things. On my main browsing machine I prefer Firefox though, probably mainly because I've set it up over 3 years to how I want it.
<trakinas> btw, I tested audio and wifi. both worked like a charm.
<head_victim> trakinas: that's why I love Lubuntu, it's the only thing that makes this P4 usable in my opinion while still having the overall ease of use Ubuntu experience.
<trakinas> head_victim: she uses firefox on her main machine, but that has 2gb of memory. and befora that, with 512mb, recently firefoxes was really slow.
<trakinas> I was really glad that synaptic came bundled. one less thing to install.
<head_victim> trakinas: well if it's something she's only going to use when out and about I'd say Chromium will be fine unless she really likes her Firefox. In which case maybe try to find some cheap ram for it.
<trakinas> I will tell her to test chromium for awhile and see if she can handle it okay. otherwise, lets see how FF will behave here.
<leccy> opera works pretty well for me - i run it and chromium, depending on my mood
<trakinas> my main concern, though, is within office suite. I can't recall last time I used AbiWord, so I dont know how compatible is it with older MS Docs (before Office 2007) and recent OASIS.
<head_victim> I don't use the office applications on my Lubuntu install, I do it all on my main pc.
<trakinas> leccy: good to hear.
<head_victim> I tried hard to use Chromium on my main machine but I quickly learnt I've spent too much time setting up Firefox just how I like it to want to switch.
<trakinas> head_victim: I see! I know that she uses her netbook for reading and editing when she is not at hers. but I know this is not too often, she uses more for internet/music.
<trakinas> head_victim: I use firefox since it was called Phoenix. So my opinion is biased
<head_victim> I just wish it was easier to sync history and favourites between Chromium and Firefox, then I'd be happy.
<elros> head_victim: install xmarks
<trakinas> well, I have to go. will be idle from now on.
<trakinas> cheers! and thanks
<elros> xmarks synchronizes bookmaks, available on both chromium and firefox
<head_victim> elros: isn't it dying?
<elros> it has revived with lastpass
<head_victim> elros: hmm thanks for pointing that out. I'm hoping to consolidate some installations soonish though so may no longer need it. But I'll have a think.
<KM0201> i changed my icon for Audacious, the same way i did for skype (and it works perfectly... however, after i change mmy icon for audacious.. i can't open the program, i get this in terminal...  http://pastebin.com/TGj7D9gT   if i change the icon back, it works perfectly
<KM0201> bueller?    bueller?   Last call for bueller...
<Phosphenes> I'm sorry guys, but I think I've converted to xubuntu.
<Phosphenes> :P
<head_victim> Phosphenes: not a problem at all, we all have different needs
<Phosphenes> I'm keeping lubuntu installed for now though, in case it doesn't work out.
<head_victim> KM0201: sorry mate, I have no idea where to begin with that
<KM0201> head_victim: doesn't make sense does it?
<head_victim> Phosphenes: I needed Lubuntu for an old computer, I found Xubuntu didn't really have much less resource use than the Gnome install
<head_victim> KM0201: I don't even really know what I'm reading there
<KM0201> cuz the path to the icon is right.. (its the same folder i have my skype icon in.. .and it works w/ skype just fine)
<linuxman410> i will stay with lubuntu light weight does everything i need and more lubuntu my os of choice now
<KM0201> linuxman410: did you get your problem resolved the other night?... you just stopped responding so i went to bed
<linuxman410> yes
<KM0201> good.
<KM0201> what was the prob?
<linuxman410> KM0201 was  my broadcom wireless buit in to much trouble so i put a wireless card in it
<KM0201> uh... ok..
<KM0201> what kind of card did you buy?
<linuxman410> netgear 511
<KM0201> what chipset is that?
<linuxman410> atheros i think
<KM0201> yeah, atheros usually work pretty good (especially the 5x series.. i have those and they are flawless)
<linuxman410> in lubuntu how do i get a screenshot of my desktop
<KM0201> linuxman410: i'm not sure of the "Lubuntu" way, but when I used gnome, i was fond of ubuntu's screenshot utility, so i use it.. sudo apt-get install gnome-screenshot
<Phosphenes> linuxman410: prt/sc
<Phosphenes> It should appear in your home folder
<KM0201> Phosphenes: dang, i never know that
<KM0201> thast simple enough.. :)
<Phosphenes> I only found out a couple days ago
<KM0201> nice thing about gnome-screenshot though, you can capture specific windows if you like
<Phosphenes> Handy
<Phosphenes> ah
<linuxman410> Phosphenes that is awesome
<Phosphenes> lol
<KM0201> you know what.
<Phosphenes> I do not.
<KM0201> the other day, i had a screenshot in my home folder, and wondered how on earth it got there, cuz i didn't remember taking it..lol,
<linuxman410> /home/linuxman410/2011-07-04-183339_1280x800_scrot.png
<KM0201> i suspect i hit the prtsc button
<Phosphenes> lol
<Phosphenes> Must be
<KM0201> linuxman410: you gotta host it somewhere.
<KM0201> !screenshot | linuxman410
<ubot5> linuxman410: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<linuxman410> got it
<linuxman410> http://imagebin.org/161450  my wallpaper cool
<Phosphenes> lol
<Phosphenes> I like, I'll have to use that line sometime.
<Phosphenes> XD
<KM0201> linuxman410: not bad
<KM0201> linuxman410: http://imagebin.org/161392
<KM0201> that's a very good quote to.
<KM0201> gotta add that to my list
<linuxman410> KM0201 that is nice
<KM0201> linuxman410: i have a thing for nature/landscape wallpapers
<linuxman410> KM0201 custom wallpaper is what its about
<KM0201> linuxman410: how did you get that battery monitor?
<KM0201> mine just shows a green bar.
<linuxman410> KM0201 what version are you running
<KM0201> 11.04
<linuxman410> that is what i am running battery meter just showed up when i installed
<KM0201> hmm, when i add it, its just a green line
#lubuntu 2011-07-05
<linuxman410> my is a old dell laptop with duct tape holding frame around screen and l bracket holding screen up it has bad hinges
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> linuxman410: were you the one here the other night looking for RAM on ebay?
<linuxman410> KM0201 i throw nothing away that is still usable
<linuxman410> KM0201 that was probably me
<KM0201> linuxman410: i know i gave someone a link to some RAM on ebay...
<KM0201> cuz they only had lik 128mb
<linuxman410> KM0201 i have some ddr2 but nothing that uses it bought at yardsale
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> prolly wasn't you then
<linuxman410> KM0201 i have plenty of pc 133 and rambus
<KM0201> rambus.. that crap was expensive.
<KM0201> and yeah, he was looking for PC133.. only had 128mb and we found 2x512 on Ebay for under $18, including shipping..lol
<KM0201> new
<linuxman410> KM0201 i have 40 pieces of rambus
<KM0201> dang.
<linuxman410> KM0201 i have about 50 pieces 133
<linuxman410> every time i part out a computer i keep harddrive and ram
<KM0201> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DRAM_price_fixing
<KM0201> that was all related to RIMMs
<linuxman410> wow
<linuxman410> KM0201 i have computers for sale on ebay
<linuxman410> stuff i do not need
<KM0201> linuxman410: yeah, i'm not much of an ebayer
<linuxman410> KM0201 i buy and sell computers on there
<KM0201> ebay is to much hassle, i don't like it
<linuxman410> yeah i know a guy ripped me off now i have to file claim to get  money back
<linuxman410> be right back
<linuxman410> i am back
<KM0201> wb... o/
<linuxman410> KM0201 that ram fit this junk dell i upgraded from 512 to a gig of ram
<KM0201> well, thats good
<linuxman410> KM0201 now i have lubuntu running with gig of ram
<micahn> hello
<stlsaint> phillw: hey is there somewhere where the channel guidelines are posted that we can reference in the topic?
<phillw> stlsaint: the channel guidelines are issued by chanserv?
<stlsaint> phillw: i dont know
<head_victim> !hi
<head_victim> !hi | stlsaint
<stlsaint> head_victim: heyo
<head_victim> hah sorry, that's deleted
<head_victim> It's meant to be channel guidelines
<head_victim> !guidelines
<ubot5> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<phillw> head_victim: who deleted it? :(
<head_victim> phillw: no idea I just search the database
<head_victim> !factoid
<ubot5> Hi! I'm #lubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<stlsaint> alright lemme try this
<Unit193> Might you be looking for !ask ?
<stlsaint> W00T DragonEyes
<stlsaint> ;lurk
<phillw> stlsaint: have you sorted it?
<phillw> I'll tell DE to leave..
<phillw> ;part #lubuntu
<stlsaint> i just used chanserv its cool ;)
<phillw> we each have our preferred methods, i like DE and am allowed him on here for admin stuff :)
<stlsaint> yea i like de as well, just saw he wasnt in here at the time so went with CS
<phillw> stlsaint: He is not allowed full time on here, #lubuntu is an official channel. you can ask to ;join for admin, but do need to tell him to ;part afterwards.
<stlsaint> phillw: aye, gotcha
<phillw> stlsaint: you will have seen him on offtopic
<trakinas> my sister is gonna test lubuntu this night. lets hope for the best. hehe! I explained a little how to use it, including why apps may crash out of the blue (out of memory) - and that may be happening since we are running from the pendrive.
<linuxman410> harddrive failure on duct tape dell
<Unit193> trakinas: How much ram does it have?
<trakinas> Unit193: 512
<trakinas> trakinas: but running from the pendrive + some applications like Chromium/FF puts memory consumption to 400+/-
<trakinas> according to top and free
<Unit193> Firefox... Not so lightweight. Has she tried it yet?
<trakinas> Unit193: not yet. if she think it is too have, I will tell her to use Chromium or Opera.
<Unit193> trakinas: Have you taken a look at Arora?
<trakinas> Unit193: yep. we are testing ditros before getting one for real.
<trakinas> but I don't recall aurora being lighter than lubuntu
<trakinas> it seems like they are now using gnome...
<Unit193> Arora is a web browser
<Unit193> !info arora
<trakinas> ops
<ubot5> arora (source: arora): simple cross platform web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.10.2-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 1497 kB, installed size 4080 kB
<Unit193> With all the names, it can get mixed up
<trakinas> I got confused with: auroraos.org
<trakinas> I will have a look! if it has flash and a decent js engine, I think it is ok. I don't recall her using her eeepc for banking stuff (meaning: java)
<trakinas> hmmmm... I wonder how much qtlib will consume of diskspace
<trakinas> 40mb +/- ?
<Unit193> That I don't know
<trakinas> thanks
<trakinas> gtg! cheers all
<KM0201> Unit193: u around?
<Unit193> KM0201: Not exactly
<KM0201> ah, ok.
<KM0201> no worries
<Unit193> May as well ask...
<KM0201> i'm having a weird problem that will probably take you a bit.. dn't want to keep you
<KM0201> <KM0201> i changed my icon for Audacious, the same way i did for skype (and it works perfectly... however, after i change mmy icon for audacious.. i can't open the program, i get this in terminal...  http://pastebin.com/TGj7D9gT   if i change the icon back, it works perfectly
<KM0201> i posted it earlier.
<KM0201> maybe bioterror will be along...
<Unit193> I have never used audacious, but you changed the file back or used a backup?
<KM0201> Unit193: once i changed it back(and it worked) the other time, i purged audacious and reinstalle dit, and it worked
<KM0201> but if i set it to my custom image, thats what i get.
<KM0201> i know the path is right, cuz like i said, my skype icon is in that same folder, and when i modified skype.desktop   it works perfectly
<bioterror> and how did you change icon? from .desktop file in /usr/share/applications/ ?
<KM0201> bioterror: yup... /usr/share/application/audacious.desktop  edited the icon path, to point at the icon i wanted.. .it works perfect for skype.. audacious, i get that error.
<KM0201> bioterror: obviously, the error is saying something, but it is total greek to me
<KM0201> bioterror: no ideas?
<john_rambo> Running Lubuntu 11.04 ....Just installed gnome-screenshot ....when I press print screen key a screenshot of the entire Desktop gets saved in home ....I want to grab a specific area
<KM0201> john_rambo: choose "grab current window"... then set the grab delay for say.. 5-6sec... click take screen shot, then immediately click the window you want to screenshot
<KM0201> after a second, youi'll get the image of just that window, then save it
<john_rambo> KM0201, "grab current window" but how ? Where ? I dont see those options
<KM0201> are you sure you installed gnome-screenshot?
<john_rambo> KM0201, when I press print screen key a screenshot of the entire Desktop gets saved in home
<KM0201> john_rambo: oh ok.. now i see... go to menu/accessories/take screen shot
<KM0201> then you'll ee what i'm talking about
<KM0201> (again, assuming you installed gnome-screenshot)
<john_rambo> KM0201, Yes, found it ...it wasn't there before installing gnome-screenshot ......Thanks
<KM0201> john_rambo: yeah, it's not, unless you install gnome screenshot... np
<bioterror> KM0201, not at the moment. I think I have to try myself :D
<KM0201> bioterror: lol
<KM0201> i'm not really sure whats wrong.. cuz it works fine w/ Skype.. so i know i did it right (the two icons are in the same folder in my home folder)
<bioterror> poor john
<KM0201> wy poor john?
<bioterror> didnt get it that prntscreen is binded in openbox to scrot
<KM0201> i was gonna tell him, but he bolted to quick.
<bioterror> people are too fast paced nowdays
<bioterror> always in a hurry
<KM0201> i imagine if one were so inclined, you could change prtsc to point at gnome-screenshot (it's a better screenshot utility anyway)
<bioterror> i can guarantee scrot fetches less gnome deps :D
<KM0201> oh i'm sure
<Unit193> There doesn't happen to have a space in the pic name?
<KM0201> Unit193: negative...
<KM0201> good thinking though
<KM0201> Unit193: actually, the pic originally had a capital A in the title, and i thought maybe that was the prob, so i renamed it to lowercase...
<KM0201> Unit193: tried putting the path in quotes
<KM0201> its weird.
<KM0201> the icon changes, like its supposed to
<KM0201> but when i try to open the program, i get the error i pastebinned earlier
<Unit193> Is the pic the same formet as skype? (Reaching for the stars here...)
<KM0201> Unit193: affirmative
<KM0201> both .pngs
<KM0201> you know..
<KM0201> just for grins
<KM0201> i can try changing audacious to the skype png... and see if i still have th eproblem
<KM0201> lemme try that real quick
<KM0201> Unit193: its gotta be something w/ that png file
<KM0201> cuz when i changed to my custom skyp eicon (which i know works, cuz it works w/ skype)... i get the same problem
<KM0201> but how on earth could a png image cause that
<KM0201> hmm, weird.. audacious for some reason, just doesn't like custom icons.
<KM0201> cuz when i change it back to the default icon... it starts working again
<bioterror> put that broken image to skype
<KM0201> bioterror: ok
<bioterror> and does skype work with it
<KM0201> checking now..
<KM0201> nope, skype started
<KM0201> so its something w/ audacious
<bioterror> make a bug raport ;)
<KM0201> never thought of doing that.. that just confirms it's a problem w/ audacious.
<KM0201> lol, i have no idea how on earth i'd explain it...lol
<KM0201> i can't believe i actually found a bug, that likely nobody else has figured out.
<KM0201> my guess is, bioterror someone would read that bug report and wonder what the heck i was doing, and flush it
<KM0201> lol
<Unit193> KM0201: Have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs and post the bug # when you are done
<KM0201> Unit193: do you think that bug is specifically limited to lxde?
<KM0201> i'm guessing it is.
<Unit193> I would try it on my Xubuntu, but it's 3:30 and my brain is dead (I should be be getting to sleep as I've been busy)
<KM0201> Unit193: i fell asleep earlier, so i'm wide awake
<KM0201> Unit193: but sometimes i read launchpad and i think, who on earth would sit around to find a bug that obscure
<KM0201> and sure enough, i think i found a pretty obscure one
<KM0201> lol
<jwerner> Hi, I've got an ASUS EEEPC and I'd like to use the power button to show the shutdown menu
<bioterror> really
<bioterror> power-manager doesnt work here
<bioterror> I have "when power button is pressed: ask"
<bioterror> and didnt ask anything
<pmatulis> the calendar applet looks like the gnome 'buntu one but has less features (ex: adding other timezones).  normal?
<john_rambo> what is causing that black area ? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/30630174/lubuntu.png ... When I move the a window over it it goes away
<gsus> in my office's computer ocurr the same, but in my home pc not. I think that is the video driver, is the only diference between my pcs.
<myrmidette> can anyone walk me through setting up a bluetooth headset?
<myrmidette> I just want to use it as an audio sink
<kristian-aalborg> greetings
<kristian-aalborg> has Lubuntu had probs with PCManFM also?
<KM0201> kristian-aalborg: seems to work fine for me.. what probs are you referring to
<kristian-aalborg> I've had all kinds of problems with it recently
<kristian-aalborg> segfaults, you name it
<KM0201> like?.. i've actually had zero issues with it.
<kristian-aalborg> yes, me too on Lubuntu
<kristian-aalborg> KM0201, what version?
<KM0201> kristian-aalborg: of pcman, or of lubuntu?
<KM0201> 11.04 on lubuntu
<bioterror> !backtrace | kristian-aalborg
<ubot5> kristian-aalborg: To get a backtrace of a failing application please read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<kristian-aalborg> and pcman?
<KM0201> pcman looks like 0.9.9
<kristian-aalborg> hurm
<semitones-tea> hey everyone, I've got a problem with my lubuntu install -- it isn't usable at the moment
<semitones-tea> here's the backstory: for as long as I remember, before the login screen I'd get an X11 message saying "Xsession: unable to launch "startlxde" session - "startled" not found; falling back to default session."
<pmatulis> semitones-tea: take 2 aspirins and call me in the morning
<semitones-tea> this weekend we moved the computer from one side of the room to the other. Now after that message shows up, and you click ok, you just get a blank black screen
<semitones-tea> switching to a virtual terminal sends the monitor out of its frequency range, and then the computer has to be restarted
<pmatulis> semitones-tea: old monitor?
<semitones-tea> yes it's a CRT from the 90's but it has always worked
<semitones-tea> also, s/startled/startlxde/ in the above error
<semitones-tea> the lubuntu that's on there is 10.04
<semitones-tea> I booted from a natty live-cd just now, but it dropped me into a terminal screen
<pmatulis> semitones-tea: test on a different monitor?  possible?
<semitones-tea> unfortunately that's not possible at the moment
<pmatulis> semitones-tea: well i don't think bad m/b or p/s or ram can yield such a symptom (with a live cd).  sounds like your monitor can no longer be probed
<semitones-tea> how can I start lxde from the commandline?
<semitones-tea> i want to see if the live-cd can do what the hdd install cannot
<pmatulis> semitones-tea: i guess you'll need an xorg.conf file first
<semitones-tea> I found another monitor to test, trying that
<semitones-tea> now grub seems to be broken
<semitones-tea> "invalid boot drive, insert bootable floppy into drive A:"
<semitones-tea> How do you start the gui from cli?
<semitones-tea>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<semitones-tea> argh
<myrmidette> <myrmidette> can anyone walk me through setting up a bluetooth headset?
<myrmidette> <myrmidette> I just want to use it as an audio sink
<bioterror> install blueman or something like that bluez
<myrmidette> so far, this works: aplay -D btheadset -f s16_le ~/randomfile.wav
<myrmidette> bioterror, that was the first thing I did
<myrmidette> thanks for replying btw :)
<myrmidette> aplay -l returns only my soundcard
<bioterror> I've never used bluetooth as headset
<bioterror> I trust in cables
<semitones-tea> any idea how to start lubuntu from the commandline?
<semitones-tea> on a live cd
<bioterror> semitones-tea, startlubuntu
<semitones-tea> ty
<semitones-tea> bioterror, it exits without doing anything at all
<bioterror> does it prompt anything
<semitones-tea> no
<semitones-tea> just gives me a blank new line
<bioterror> check your logs
<semitones-tea> it's a live cd
<semitones-tea> which logs
<bioterror> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bioterror> for example
<semitones-tea> looks like it failed to load nv and is using nouveau
<semitones-tea> other than that i don't see any errors
<bioterror> nvidia <3
<semitones-tea> so there's no hope?
<semitones-tea> also which live cd is better, 10.04 or 10.10
<bioterror> 11.04
<semitones-tea> that's what I'm using now and it sucks
<semitones-tea> can't even boot into gui
<bioterror> what's your graphics card?
<semitones-tea> I forget but it's an agp 4x nvidia one
<semitones-tea> it could play Halo but not with very high graphics
<bioterror> probably no support for it
<bioterror> use VESA ;)
<n-iCe> hello
<n-iCe> will lubuntu works good in this machine?
<n-iCe> Hostname: nice-laptop - OS: Linux 2.6.32-32-generic/i686 - CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo (1000.000 MHz) - Processes: 161 - Uptime: 12m - Load Average: 0.60 - Memory Usage: 293.55MB/2004.29MB (14.65%) - Disk Usage: 35.30GB/145.96GB (24.19%)
<n-iCe> or is it just for slow machines?
<bioterror> should run
<bioterror> no, it's not just for slow machines
<bioterror> it's also for people who wants to have a sleek desktop and use resources for something useful
<n-iCe> you use it?
<bioterror> my wife uses atm.
<n-iCe> I'm gonna try it right now
<bioterror> give it a shot!
<n-iCe> is there netinstall?
<bioterror> you can only win ;)
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> or yo can take mini.iso
<bioterror> and then do sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<n-iCe> what is it about
<n-iCe> oh
<n-iCe> no I will download the whole iso
<n-iCe> :)
<n-iCe> I'm just going to partiotonate my disk, I want ot save 10GB of files, then I will use the other disk to lubuntu and erase ubuntu
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> you can turn your ubuntu into lubuntu
<bioterror> just install lubuntu-desktop
<bioterror> and then
<bioterror> !purelxde
<ubot5> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<n-iCe> but the whole files will be there
<n-iCe> o.O
<n-iCe> I like clean install I guess
<Kurdistan> n-iCe, lubuntu is much faster then ubuntu.
<Kurdistan> it is lightweighted also
<n-iCe> I did not like ubuntu 11.04 I am in 10.04
<n-iCe> But I want something newer kernel/drivers, etc
<n-iCe> would lubuntu a good option, aight?
<Kurdistan> n-iCe, lubuntu is based on ubuntu.
<bioterror> you can run ubuntu 11.04 in gnome 2 mode
<Kurdistan> so you will get all the kernel and drivers that are new
<Kurdistan> in lubuntu natty
<Kurdistan> me myself run ubuntu but have login option on lubuntu :)
<Kurdistan> ubuntu 10.10
<n-iCe> rebooting to the partitiong thing
<n-iCe> thanks! brb
<Kurdistan> n-iCe, next release of ubuntu will give users 6 month of updates (closed driver) för there nvidia and I think ati cards also.
<n-iCe> damn, the .iso of gparted seems to not be working
<n-iCe> the lastest .iso
<n-iCe> gets freeze
<n-iCe> anyone knows any other good usb partition software?
<Kurdistan> are you trying to format your usb?
<bioterror> use unetbootin to put your 11.04 lubuntu into your usb, boot it, apt-get gparted and you know the rest
<n-iCe> no, I will partition my disk
<n-iCe> first, want to save some files in a disk space
<Kurdistan> n-iCe, you can partition during the installation.
<n-iCe> I need to boot in the partition manager before partition my using disk
<n-iCe> yeah, but can I move a folder to the partition space?
<Kurdistan> if you have partition before it will be easy
<n-iCe> while the installation?
<Kurdistan> :) why not move after installation?
<n-iCe> because I want to use the whole disk :)
<Kurdistan> but yes before you format you can move files from one folder to another
<n-iCe> only leave 10GB for my files
<Kurdistan> I have 20 gb for / (system partition).
<Kurdistan> 2 gb for swap
<Kurdistan> and rest for home
<n-iCe> I am downloading lubuntu
<KM0201> Kurdistan: how much ram does your system have?
<Kurdistan> I have 2 gb of ram
<KM0201> ic
<Kurdistan> :) I normally tweak so I dont use it
<Kurdistan> but normally a person should have twice the ram
<KM0201> yeah, i only use swap when i'm hibernating/sleeping... so... i always make it double my ram
<n-iCe> what's twick
<n-iCe> tweak
<n-iCe> is it good hibernate?
<KM0201> n-iCe: it doesn't bother me, some machines do not wake up like they are supposed to
<KM0201> mine are fine
<n-iCe> but is it better to completly shut down or not
<Kurdistan> KM0201, my suspend work without have swap on :)
<KM0201> your lucky
<Kurdistan> :) yes I am
<n-iCe> lot of forums and sites over the internet tell me to set my wireless interface to rate 5.5M fixed, but seems this slow all, but at least I can surf the web, what can I do to solve it?
<KM0201> n-iCe: why do you need to do that?.. i've never made any adjustments like that
<KM0201> whast your device?
<n-iCe> AWUS036H
<KM0201> ..
<KM0201> what chipset?
<n-iCe> realtek
<n-iCe> rtl8187
<KM0201> n-iCe: that should workw/o issue i'm pretty sure, i have one ... and it works great, no problems, configuring, etc.
<KM0201> plug it in, it works
#lubuntu 2011-07-06
<linuxman410> lubuntu rules loaded on almost every machine i have
<lubun> is it possible to copy all files and folders and settings from another machine (ubuntu10.10) to this machine lubuntu 10.04???
<KM0201> lubun: you can copy /home... i would think.
<KM0201> wy would you want to do that though?
<lubun> i want to switch machines.. but dont want to lose data
<KM0201> back up your home.
<KM0201> that'll save your configurations, etc
<lubun> do you think that would also transfer data from games? mainly what im concerned about. (zsnes) and starcraft. wine programs that took FOREVER to get installed
<lubun> KM0201: on another note, im trying to install lubuntu restricted extras... and its stuck on truetype fonts and keeps flashing on the taskbar... it may be doing something but i cant tell.
<KM0201> lubun: it should finish eventually
<lubun> i like this lubuntu so far, are there any limitations on what i can? for example programs, wine, video editing, mp3 devices?
<KM0201> lubun: not that i've found, if you can do it w/ Ubuntu, you can do it w/ Lubuntu.. only faster... :)
<lubun> ahh... hmmm... then why did i use ubuntu? is it possible to switch and still keep data? from ubuntu 10.10 to lubuntu 11?
<KM0201> lubun: you could upgrade to 11.04 (w/ gnome).. then strip gnome out of the system completely
<KM0201> then install lubuntu-desktop
<KM0201> i believe that would have the desired result
<lubun> KM0201: ill try that and backup first. thats a good idea
<KM0201> lubun: yep.. just to be safe....
<KM0201> well, do you have another PC?.. so if something goes truly haywire, you can burn another cd(or make another USB) so you can reinstall if necessary
<KM0201> it should'nt go that bad.. but.. you know
<lubun> yeah... couldnt i just do that with the version im in already?
<KM0201> what do you mean?
<lubun> use lubuntu-desktop
<lubun> on ubuntu10.10
<KM0201> yeah..
<KM0201> but if you're gonna upgrade to 11.04
<KM0201> i'd do that first
<KM0201> i dunno why, i just would.. :)
<lubun> well i know with the pc at my store i tried to upgrade and i got a bunch of errors and didnt complete. with the pc1 at home i can do what your saying. this pc im on was just super super slow...
<KM0201> lubun: then if it were me, i'd just go to lubuntu.net   download the 11.04 ISO, and do a clean install
<KM0201> but thats just me
<KM0201> delete your ubuntu install, and install Lubuntu in its place
<lubun> eeek... i think that maybe the answer, but i just hate trying to figure out how to install stuff. starcraft, simcity, webcam, easycap(still havent) im not that savy with commandline
<lubun> in fact i think i will have to do that becase i messed up something with the one at  work.
<KM0201> starcraft and simcity, probably work OK w/ playonlinux would be my guess
<KM0201> webcam, i have no idea on that...
<lubun> KM0201: i eventually figured those out, but it took endless hours of attempts...  my concern isnt having to do it again, it is messing something up. like i just did today. software center just says broken packages and command line says missing dependencies... i was trying to get kdenlive to work right. now idk what to do
<lubun> i lost ffmpeg
<lubun> KM0201: i think a fresh install may be the only way
<KM0201> hmm
<lubun> KM0201: the synaptic package manager is still stuck on the ttf-mscorefonts-installer. under it is has some EULA agreements
<KM0201> lubun: usually that accompanies a popup, asking you too accept the EULA
<lubun> KM0201: hmmm.... should i stop or cancel it and try again? i dont see a pop up. (this one just has the agreement  and at the bottom it has "<ok>" but i cant click it or press enter.)
<KM0201> hang on a sec, dog needs out
<bioterror> lubun, press tabkey
<bioterror> it's above caps lock
<bioterror> and then press enter
<bioterror> and you will agree the EULA
<bioterror> |<-
<bioterror> ->|
<bioterror> ^^ tabulator key
<KM0201> lol
<lubun> ok
<lubun> wow...
<lubun> lol
<lubun> i would have been sitting there for hours thank you
<KM0201> lol
<bioterror> silverarrow, how's the coffee?
<silverarrow> fine
<silverarrow> :- )
<silverarrow> I shall have to order more of the filters
<silverarrow> though it came with loads of
<silverarrow> do you know any small fast browser?
<silverarrow> I have a ridiculous amouts of browsers lol
<silverarrow> chromium, opera and firefox
<silverarrow> its' for the lubuntu computer
<silverarrow> maybe chromium is the best these days?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> I know
<myrmidette> anyone awake?
<bioterror> for a while
<myrmidette> k great
<myrmidette> I got the bt headset working but after I rebooted pulseaudio broke (all of it) and I haven't been able to fix it
<bioterror> pulseaudio :G
<bioterror> I'm not taking part in that, sorry
<bioterror> I've never used it, actually
<myrmidette> I tried switching to alsa but that didn't work either
<bioterror> I'm sorry, but I cant help with that
<bioterror> you can sure try to restart your pulseaudio
<bioterror> as a normal user: pulseaudio -k
<myrmidette> no luck
<myrmidette> default sink still says auto_null
<butterbrot> Hi,... is there a possibility to switch off the mouse clicks via the touchpad using lxde desktopenvironment (I use a notebook) ?
<bioterror> now come and pick P3's from our trash :D
<bioterror> someone had thrown 3 computers there
<lubun> do i still go to ubuntuforums.org to get help or do i have to go some where else, since i just switched to lubuntu11.04
<bioterror> I dont understand your question
<bioterror> but if you want, you can go to the mall too, we wont stop you ;)
<lubun> is there a LUBUNTUforums.org or does ubuntu help apply to LUbuntu?
<bioterror> we have mailing list and ubuntuforums too
<bioterror> and we might also help
<lubun> before i do anything on this system. is there a way to create a system restore point. similar to windows where you can go back to that point?
<bioterror> no
<lubun> ...hmmm... im concerned about messing up my system. im not real savvy with command line.
<bioterror> then you have to think twice before doing something ;)
<lubun> yeah... thats what im contemplating right now.
<lubun> how do control sound preferences? i dont see where
<bioterror> open terminal
<bioterror> and say: alsamixer
<lubun> reason i ask is because im getting no sound
<bioterror> check if you have PCM or Master muted
<lubun>  i see Master, Master M, Master S, headphones, PCM, surround, Surround, center. MASTER S, suround and headphone dont show anything above it
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> and theres OO or MM
<bioterror> MM means muted
<lubun> how do i change it?
<bioterror> with M -button
<lubun_> do i have to restart the computer after changing sound prefrences?
<bioterror> no
<lubun_> hmmm... still no sound
<riddler> hey guys
<lubun_> what was that command you said to go into sound preferences in terminal?
<bioterror> alsamixer
<lubun_> thanx let me check again
<riddler> i want to remove the games on my lubuntu so I went to Package Terminal and set it to Mark for Removal-  it tells me other packages needs to be remove as well such as lubuntu-desktop  do i select it and Mark?
<riddler> i mean Synaptic Package Manager
<riddler> or if anyone know a better way to remove Penguin <games>
<szczur> riddler, you can safely remove lubuntu-desktop
<riddler> ok cool, so its not gonna delete my desktop right?
<szczur> it's only a metapackage (package which insyalls other, dependent packages)
<szczur> riddler, no. It won't :)
<szczur> XD
<riddler> what's the different between Mark for Removal and Mark for Complete Removal?
<szczur> if you choose normal removal it will keep configuration files of these programs kept in /etc folder
<szczur> with complete removal, these will be removed too
<riddler> ah ok, ty.
<lubun_> i dont understand i was getting sound earlier, now i am not? what could be the problem
<lubun_> ive changed the settings in  alsamixer and ive checked the wires. but i dont get any sound. do i have to install any drivers or something?
<lubun_> ...
<bioterror> lubun_, from where are you trying to get these sounds out?
<bioterror> mp3's or what?
<bioterror> youtube?
<lubun_> youtube doesnt work either. i dont have any music on this pc to test yet. i dont hear the Ping that this chat does... at a loss
<KM0201> lubun_: have you installed pavucontrol?
<KM0201> you may have your device set wrong
<lubun_> KM0201: pavucontrol? is that in synaptic.? how do i set it right?
<KM0201> lubun_: sell install it first.. and yes, its in synaptic....
<KM0201> *well, not sell
<KM0201> lubun_: after you install, lemme know
<lubun_> KM0201: installed,
<KM0201> lubun_: now go to the menu, sound and video, and Pulse Audio Volume Control
<KM0201> lubun_: after thats open, go to "Configuration"
<lubun_> k
<KM0201> what is configuration set to?
<lubun_> analog mono output and analog stereo duplex
<KM0201> try changing some options in configuration, and see if you can get sound.
<KM0201> I have to do that on my sisters computer,
<KM0201> my guess is, you're gonna have to change the mono one.
<lubun_> it only has off on that one
<phillw> lubun_: this may be one you have checked, but look at additional drivers and make sure the modem is not turned on. I've been caught by that one before :)
<lubun_> phillw: it doesnt show any drivers there "no proprietary drivers are in use in this system"
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> lubun_: i'm betting if you play w/ pavucontrol, you'll get your sound working
<KM0201> i've had to do it on a couple of different machine
<lubun_> i see the sound bar moving in the output devices tab... the sound worked perfectly a few hours ago in ubuntu10.10... ive tried my speakers and headphones.
<lubun_> ok the head phone jack in the front works, but not the ones in the back. could that be a hardware issue?
<KM0201> so sound is being routed out the front port, instead of the rear
<KM0201> i still think its in yoru configuration.
<lubun_> ok thanks. it was that. i had to set it (output devices) analog output amplifier and configuration to Analog stereo output + analog stereo input
<lubun_> KM0201 thanks.
<KM0201> lubun_: i figured.. :)  i've had to do that more times than i care to think, on several systems..
<KM0201> glad you got it worked out.
<KM0201> lubun_: is that an old system yu're running lubuntu on?
<phillw> KM0201: and your omework, is to write up a diagnostic of what you did, so we can add it the wiki area :)
<phillw> *homework*
<lubun_> Dell pentium 4 3ghz 1gig ram
<lubun_> was on xp before this
<phillw> lubun_: look on the bright side, it *could* have been vista :P
<KM0201> phillw: its really just trial and error... i can give you the basics.. .for some reason, the audio channels don't get set properly, and as far as i can tell, there's no way to adjust it w/ the default GUI tool in Lubuntu... (i'm sure you can use Alsamixer, but who wants to use command line..lol)... so installing Pavucontrol, just gives you an easy GUI to adjust settings..
<lubun_> lol
<KM0201> phillw: truth is, what the settings should be, is probably different for each machine
<KM0201> i actually just installed Lubuntu on my sisters computer this morning, same problem.... had to install on hers, because she had ubuntu 10.04, and *someone*.. clicked upgrade, then shut it down in the middle of the upgrade...lol
<KM0201> i could have fixed it, but i wanted to switch it to Lubuntu anyway, cuz it woudn't have the juice for 11.04 nonsense.
<KM0201> phillw: uggh vista w/ 1gig of ram?... surely you're joking (although my laptop came w/ vista and 1gig of ram..lol, but i never even booted Vista to see how it ran)
<KM0201> phillw: but i bought this laptop when vista first came out, that was before manufacturers realizes that Vista liked ram like a fat kid likes cookies
<phillw> KM0201: my laptop was actually built for vista, it HATED XP :( That was when I learned about the speed-boost usb devices. and for those running linux on a usb device, that is what I reccomend - they are built to a higher standards and faster.
<KM0201> phillw: i don't mind XP.. i hate Vista, and my experience w/ 7, is very very limited to the point i can't make a fair determination
<bioterror> nothing wrong with Vista ;)
<phillw> this one is a win7 one, As I have a decent win7 licence for it, I am still tempted to install a little area on the 1TB of hard disk space for it to live.
<KM0201> bioterror: lol, i have to disagree there
<phillw> bioterror: apart from it should have been strangled at birth ;)
<bioterror> works like a charm
<bioterror> better than XP
<bioterror> you just need to get to know all the configuration places, just like in 7
<KM0201> i dunno, i'm perfectly happy not allowing Vista into the KM0201 family compound
<KM0201> do any of you use antivirus on your linux boxes? ( i know you dont really need them for Linux, but scanning stuff that may be sent to a windows user, is prudent)
<bioterror> nope
<bioterror> waste of resources
<KM0201> hmm
<phillw> I cannot see vista lasting as long as XP. I've heard good things about v7. so, that makes 98, XP, 7 about the only stable ones :P
<KM0201> phillw: yup.
<bioterror> phillw, 7 came so quickly after vista
<bioterror> and corporations are still using XP :D
<KM0201> phillw: Windows Me was actually what spawned me to start learning linux
<bioterror> and 8 is coming
<phillw> KM0201: there are a couple of decent ones to help look after our windows cousins.
<KM0201> phillw: yeah, i've used Avast...
<phillw> bioterror: corporations are still using NT :D
<KM0201> i can never get clam AV to update for some reason
<bioterror> most of the companies are then skipping even the 7
<KM0201> i think 7 came so fast because vista sucked so bad
<phillw> KM0201: clam is more for servers and email
<KM0201> i do find it strange that Win 8 is coming along so quickly though.. since 7 seems to get such rave reviews.
<bioterror> clamav is crap
<bioterror> cant really find anything to be honest
<phillw> my thoughts, and they may well be out of date are at http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=17
<phillw> I wrote them over a year ago, but I still use bitDefender my self.
<KM0201> phillw: is bit defender free though
<KM0201> ?
<KM0201> Avast has an easy GUI as well, by the way
<phillw> KM0201: yes, you get the licence by giving them an email address. i have never had any spam off them.
<phillw> Avast is also excellent (I use that on XP machines). I've never tried their linux version.
<KM0201> phillw: i don't mind giving them my email for a license.. but another link i read said you had to renew it every 30 days.
<KM0201> phillw: linux version is very similar to the windows version.
<phillw> bit defender, like avast is once per year.... let me know where the 30days bit is (I think that may have been a trial, but I am always grateful for any alterations that need doing).
<KM0201> phillw: the link posted above had the 30 day bit.. (not yours, theone before it)
<KM0201> phillw: this one references the 30 days...  http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/free-linux-antivirus-programs/
 * phillw I was gutted when AVG stopped full linux support and then messed up with XP. I'd used AVG for YEARS. Horses for courses, clam AV is brilliant at its job.... scanning attachements as a mail server, I had a play with it a while back. It just went "sorry, email not getting through"
<phillw> KM0201: my links for bitdefender stills seems valid.... let me check
<phillw> KM0201: seems still valid.. http://www.bitdefender.co.uk/solutions/unix-homeuser.html (although I disagree with the linux threat :P )
<KM0201> yah,
<KM0201> i might check it out.
<phillw> It was the 'protect windows' that I was interested in.
<phillw> My Dad would NOT be impressed if I downloaded something for the works computer (Win XP) via linux and installed a nasty!
<KM0201> phillw: exactly.. i'm not concerned about my linux systems
<KM0201> yup:)
<phillw> It is quite fun to go to a dodgy site and get it to test something you are sure is "bad" and it go into DEFCON 1 and release the Tactical Nuclear weapons at it :P
<KM0201> phillw: weird, i click downlload now, and it just takes me to a thing to fill out my email addy, etc.. will i get emailed a link to download it?
<phillw> no, you can upload from the site... Ahh... now I understand the confusion. The download only is active for 30 days. you need to enter the licence number you receive by email for the year.
<KM0201> ok.
<KM0201> that makes ense
<KM0201> i got it downloading now.
<KM0201> how the heck do you install this?
<KM0201> its a .deb.run?
<bioterror> ./file
<KM0201> never saw a .deb file like that before
<KM0201> oh ok
<phillw> hopefully the instructions are clear? get the licence, go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BitDefender
<phillw> If that area is no longer working, i'll look at getting it updated. It is only when people tell me of problems can I go and check.
<KM0201> naa, i got the license
<Kurdistan> KM0201, have you got virus?
<phillw> KM0201: I've always found the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BitDefender instructions okay, if there is a change needed, instead of just telling me - feel free to edit the wiki page :)
<KM0201> Kurdistan: naa.. just a discussion phillw and i were having, on how to protect unsuspecting 'doze users, if we were to accidentally forward something
<KM0201> Kurdistan: are you kidding, if i got a virus, i'd never hear the end of it from everyone i've been pimping linux to the last 4-5yrs.
<KM0201> lol
<phillw> lmfao :D
<phillw> bbs, nicotine enhancement time :)
<Kurdistan> KM0201, okey. I have not used antivirus crap from buntu day and one.
<Kurdistan> one left crappy winvirus
<bioterror> Kurdistan, no problems if you dont run around as root :D
<phillw> Kurdistan: some of us have to look after
<phillw> windows users
<KM0201> Kurdistan: yeah... i've never forwarded a virus to anyone (or at least nobodys ever accused me of it)..
<KM0201> but it's just a precaution really
<KM0201> and i may not even keep it, i dunno
<Kurdistan> bioterror, I didnt really get that. :)
<Kurdistan> phillw, look after what :)
<KM0201> you guys wanna see something kinda funny.
<Kurdistan> KM0201, :) that was funny.
<KM0201> no, this is really funny
<KM0201> i put Lubuntu on a fairly old machine, about 4mo ago, for a friend.
<Kurdistan> should we not chat off-topic :)
<KM0201> naa, its on topic
<KM0201> well, about a couple weeks ago, she calls me, says she's got a virus.. and i'm like, yeah right...
<KM0201> tells me she clicked some link, etc.. so i said, well whats the link
<KM0201> so i go to the link, and this is what i got...  http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/virus.jpg
<KM0201> lol (thats my desktop but thats why she thought she had a virus)
<bioterror> xp total security
<KM0201> yup.
<bioterror> pain in the ass
<KM0201> when you have XP.
<KM0201> she had Lubuntu.. thats what was so funny about it
<bioterror> when you have XP and IE
<bioterror> you get that, I've never got that with chrome
<bioterror> and I surf web alot
<bioterror> a lot
<Kurdistan> lol
<Kurdistan> I have never got virus
<bioterror> I see that once a week at my work
<lubun_> ok. one other thing how do i change the clock to regular american time... not the other
<KM0201> bioterror: i was a bit surprised i got it w/ chrome as well, but i did... and obviously she did to (although she may have been using Firefox.. )
<Kurdistan> I press everything :) I see.
<KM0201> lubun_: i was gonna ask that the other day, i think its in clock configuration
<bioterror> regular american time
<bioterror> you mean 12h clock
<KM0201> yeah.
<lubun_> yeah
<bioterror> %I:%M%p or what was it
<lubun_> %r
<lubun_> R
<KM0201> wel, the current clock setting is %R
<bioterror> you guys should move to metric system
<lubun_> no
<lubun_> i have to count for that
<lubun_> lol
<KM0201> bioterror: i almost always use a 24hr clock, so it doesn't bother me.
<phillw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CustomizingTheClock
<phillw> that one? sorry, been out for a ciggie :P
<KM0201> good link phillw
<KM0201> i like showing the date.
<phillw> I'll add it to FAQ area :)
<KM0201> so how do you stay on the 24hr clock, and show the date?
<KM0201> wait, nevermind
<KM0201> i think i got it
<bioterror> hoho, I remembered 12h
<phillw> We are doing some tidying up in readiness for full adoption
<phillw> KM0201: feel free to add the example, I covered several example, but the list is endless!
<KM0201> phillw: its reallly not bad.
<KM0201> phillw: yup.
<lubun_> very good link thanx
<KM0201> %a %d %b %y %R         that shows (Day, Date, Month, 24hr clock)
<KM0201> oh.. time zone.
<KM0201> the other thing i wanted to bring up.
<phillw> KM0201: please feel free to edit it and add that as an example in the beginners area, thanks :)
<lubun_> are yall developers?
<KM0201> have you guys noticed, when you install Lubuntu, no matter what you set the timezone to during install, it always sets itself to America/Adak  (for me... when it should be Indpls)
<KM0201> lubun_: not me, i'm a nobody.. phillw and bioterror are the smart ones here.
<phillw> lubun_: nope, support people. As lubuntu is such a small team, we all elp out.
<KM0201> but i did find the bug for the audacious icon the other day...lol (evfen though i never filed it)
<KM0201> seems a silly thing to file a bug on
<bioterror> KM0201, it's the ubiquity
<phillw> lubun_: I've never had that happen for me. One of the stages of install is the map of the world and say where you are.
<bioterror> KM0201, I might get Mariehamnn some times
<KM0201> mariehamnn?
<KM0201> oh, time zonje
<KM0201> ok.. i was wondering if it was just me...
<KM0201> its not a big deal..
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mariehamn
<phillw> I tend to start in some wonderful country, and then I tries to move to the Isle of Man, before I finally get to London in the UK :P
<KM0201> phillw: is it normal for bit defender to not go into the menu?
<phillw> KM0201: once you have added the example you want, let me know and I'll add the page to the FAQ, we are going to be asked it when lubuntu goes viral at 11.10 :)
<KM0201> phillw: probably.
<KM0201> well, i put the one i like above.
<phillw> Le me check, I've not it running atm.
<KM0201> weird, synaptic shows its installed, but i can't start it
<phillw> wat version of lubuntu are you on?
<KM0201> 11.04
<phillw> is it not in system tools? Let me install it... will be a little while (not very fast internet here)
<bioterror> it doesnt have .desktop
<KM0201> bioterror: indeed
<lubun_> i dont know if i install 11.04 or 10.04... i thought i got 10.04, but i may be wrong
<KM0201> lubun_: lsb_release -a     in a terminal
<KM0201> bioterror: but i should still be able to start it from command line
<bioterror> KM0201, and you're not?
<KM0201> no.
<phillw> I've got 11.04 and 11.10 alpha on my Virtual Box, 11.04 wants an update!
<KM0201> i type "bitdefender" and it says command not found
<lubun_> yeah 11.04... cool ubuntu 11.04 wouldnt want to upgrade from 10.04 for some reason.
<bioterror> dpkg -L ?
<KM0201> bioterror: says its not installed, but synaptic shows installed
<phillw> lubun_: did you follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BitDefender
<phillw> you need to add the GUI :)
<KM0201> i think i did.
<KM0201> yup
<KM0201> bitdefender-scanner-gui is installed
<lubun_> well its too late now. lubuntu is working smoothly
<KM0201> lubun_: to late for what?
<lubun_> phillw:
<KM0201> phillw: yes, i followed those instructions to the letter
<phillw> I've got 90MB to download for updates, on a 256k link, this will take a while :\
<KM0201> lol
<lubun_> KM0201: maybe that was directed at you when he tagged me in it
<KM0201> lubun_: i think so.
<phillw> Once they are done, I will have a look.
<phillw> I *used* to work fine, but things do get broken
<phillw> KM0201: whilst piglet updates himself, did you add the time/date example?
<KM0201> phillw: could it be because it didn't install bitdefender-common?
<phillw> KM0201: until I can run the instructions my self, I cannot really check it out :P
<KM0201> %a %d %b %y %R       Day, Date, Month, Yr, 24hr clock
<KM0201> phillw: its cool, no big deal
<phillw> KM0201: did you add it to the wiki page, or do I need to?
<KM0201> no, i haven't added it.
<KM0201> i don't mess w/ adding to the wiki page (i should.. i know) i leave that to you all.
<KM0201> how do you make a 4 digit year... can't really find that in the "customizing the clock" docs
<phillw> okies, I'll get it done. Just so as you are all aware (I know people have a habit of ignoring the mailing list), I have been asked to make a presentation to the UDW for Lubuntu, so, any little gremlins really need sorting out.
<KM0201> ok
<lubun_> y isnt Lubuntu as popular?
<KM0201> lubun_: well, its still really new
<KM0201> i've turned several people onto it.
<phillw> KM0201: I'd suggest 'playing' with
<phillw> %X is replaced by national representation of the time.%x is replaced by national representation of the date.%Y is replaced by the year with century as a decimal number.%y is replaced by the year without century as a decimal number (00-99).%Z is replaced by the time zone name.%z is replaced by the time zone offset from UTC; a leading plus sign stands for east of UTC, a minus sign for west of UTC, hours and minutes follow with two digits each and no del
<KM0201> hmm.
<KM0201> i'll figure it out, no big deal.
<phillw> lubun_: you'd be suprised how popular it is :) Just as it works out of the box, we do not get flooded with support calls.
<KM0201> phillw: honestly, i think when 11.10 hits, and Gnome 2.x is no longer a fall back, and folks start to see how bad xfce4 sucks, we're probably gonna see an increase in users
<phillw> for the millions on ubuntu people out there, the support areas are really quiet. although for lubuntu, come 11.10...... I'm going on holiday for a week :P
<KM0201> cuz unity, is very likely still gonna suck in 11.10, and they'll be trying to push out Gnome 3 at that point also.. it's possible that Ubuntu may not have a really good release again till 12.10
<KM0201> from a gui standpoint, that is.
<bioterror> KM0201, did KDE users abondon KDE when Plasma came at KDE4?
<bioterror> no, they did not
<KM0201> bioterror: quite a few did.
<phillw> KM0201: 12.04 is the release date for Ubuntu :P
<KM0201> until the bugs got worked out
<bioterror> they had 3.5 as a fallback too
<KM0201> bioterror: thats my point..
<Kurdistan> KM0201, unity will be better for every release. But I will have Ubuntu with Unity for main OS to next LTS.
<bioterror> just like gnome 2 is atm.
<KM0201> when 11.10 hits, it's either gonna be unity, or gnome 3 (which sucks right now as well to)
<Kurdistan> I have stil time in ubuntu 10.10 :).
<KM0201> unity is just to much a resource hog...
<phillw> Kurdistan: as you have in lubuntu 10.04, all the 10.04 releases will be around for a while yet :)
<KM0201> same w/ gnome 3... it's as bad as kde 4... and xfce 4 is also a major disappointment
<bioterror> and computers gets shipped with 4GB of RAM and atleast with couple of cores
<bioterror> even the cheapest ones
<Kurdistan> phillw, yes, also lubuntu will be better for every release.
<Kurdistan> lxde needs to mature
<KM0201> bioterror: true, my main machine will run Gnome 3, Unity, KDE 4, whatever... but... my laptop.. not so.. 1.5gigs of ram, 1.7ghz Celeron
<Kurdistan> it feels to much new kid in the block
<phillw> As you will have read (or not) on the mailing list, even people with high spec kit say that Lubuntu files like effluent off a shovel.
<bioterror> sad to say, but LXDE is just gum and tape wrapped around ;)
<lubun_> phillw: oh i see more user friendly = no confused newbies like me
<KM0201> Kurdistan: oh thats whats so appealing about it.. it's so simple.. i hate all the "pizzazz" of Unity and KDE4.
<Kurdistan> KM0201, you can try xpud.
<Kurdistan> buntu based
<Kurdistan> superb fast and light
<KM0201> i honestly have no interest in messing w/ obscure releases
<Kurdistan> KM0201, kde4 is good, but I am not big fan of kubuntu.
<KM0201> ugh.. i hate kde
<Kurdistan> pclinuxos is much better kde dist
<phillw> bioterror: for 12.04, the lubuntu team have MASSIVE decissions to make. But, we cross each bridge as it comes.
<Kurdistan> also zeven os (tweaked to run on older computers).
<KM0201> phillw: massive decisions? like what?
<phillw> me may switch to LightDM for example
<bioterror> and? :D
<KM0201> phillw: is that the new login screen?
<phillw> bioterror: well, we have to decide that!
<bioterror> atm devs are just freeloading with lightdm
<bioterror> ubuntu devs can have fun with it on this cycle
<bioterror> and then just pick the berries when the crop is ready
<phillw> bioterror: that is the idea of an X.10 release prior to the LTS .04 release that follows. Surely you recall the 'fun' we had when grub v2 was released on 9.10?
<KM0201> i put lightDM on the machine i installed lubuntu on this morning.. it worked out well.
<KM0201> becuase it has 3 users, and one, i'm constantly reminding of their username, etc.. i had to make it where they could "click" their username
<phillw> KM0201: it was discussed whether to go with LightDM for Lubuntu 11.10, but there were a few too many uncertaincies. I do think it will be there for 12.04, but that is just a my own feeling. The devs are the ones who have to make it happen & I have always and will always say, for such major works - it is them who decide the time scale of what they can, and cannot manage in a 4 month window.
<KM0201> i thnk it was light dm anyway
<KM0201> yup, it was
<KM0201> phillw: lightdm seems to look pretty good on the 11.04 box i put it on this morning
<KM0201> it works wel.
<phillw> I am not sure the devs have totally ruled it out for 11.10 - but it is a REALLY big ask on them. To do both that and have a fall back, if we had more devs then fine. As 11.10 is going to be our 1st mainlione release, let us concentrate on that. Others may disagree, but my thoughts are that there is too much riding on this for us to mess up.
<phillw> We are not fully building our iso releases to 'the official standards', i am firmly on the side of let us use what few resources in people to ensure that 11.10 goes without a hitch. Lubuntu will be under secrutiny like never before. This realease MUST go smoothly with no show stoppers.
<phillw> KM0201: I'm just rebooting the VM... I'll get the AV installed as soon as it comes back.
<KM0201> ok
<phillw> KM0201: is an #.'oops' in order? I updated the entire 11.10 alpha1 VM, the 11.04 is just now starting, sorry :(
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> phillw: its no big deal, i gotta leave in a efw, so i'll check w/ you later on it if you don't get to it before i go (but that does explain why that upgrade was so big..lol)
<KM0201> lol
<phillw> KM0201: it is at least 6 minutes to get the GIU, I'm just scribbling notes as I go... It is a 34MB file, which takes a while on my link system :)
<KM0201> yeah
<KM0201> ok, gotta go now.
<KM0201> i'll be back in a bit phillw   if you can figure out what is up w/ bitdefender, id' appreciate it.
<Kurdistan> phillw, if you se lezcek or what his nick was. say that his zeven os is really good distro.
<bioterror> Kurdistan, wait for Haiku ;)
<bioterror> w0w, haiku alpha 3 is out!
<Kurdistan> bioterror, no I will not touch that.
<bioterror> how did I miss it
<Kurdistan> bioterror, what is the good with haiku
<bioterror> eeeeeverything!
<bioterror> it's so fast that you cant even understand it
<bioterror> zeven os is just a BeOS/Haiku ripoff
<Kurdistan> bioterror, okey. I only know that zeven os is debian based.
<Kurdistan> all that I need.
<Kurdistan> Scientific Linux  <<--- also good dist.
<phillw> Kurdistan: bioterror I only follow Zenix out of the 'non' *buntu areas, there is a very good reason for my doing so. It is better I leave it at that :)
<Kurdistan> phillw, didnt understand zenix thing.
<phillw> Kurdistan: it is a 'bhuddist' version of debian, not overly so, as they state (I'm not one), but it is a pretty darn good low RAM OS based on debian (same as ubuntu is). I do know several of the people who have created and maintain it, so I really have to be careful about advising it to people with 100MB RAM, even though I know it can do that.
<Kurdistan> phillw, I see.
<bioterror> phillw, install fluxbox and boot into it
<bioterror> you will drop 20MB of RAM usage instantly
<bioterror> or change it to load fluxbox instead of openbox
<phillw> I uses pretty low RAM, and still is and has a decent OS for those that low down. but, as I say, I am biased.
<Kurdistan> bioterror, is fluxbox lighter then lxde?
<phillw> the fox and bodhi, would - I am sure, actually have a look to see just ow low, on RAM they could make it.
<silverarrow> I have a minimal old computer, but it runs fine with some new ram
<silverarrow> I don't know what might be better than lubuntu as full install?
<phillw> It does seem odd, to me, that for normal system we are with Lubuntu the best. It is 'full stream', but I must accept others are on even lower spec than even we can do. having heard of te alternatives, I do, honestly, think that Zenix could help them. But, as I keep stating, that is a purely personal statement.
<Kurdistan> phillw, you are the angel of lubuntu.
<Kurdistan> If I could vote for lubuntu president
<Kurdistan> it would be you
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> silverarrow, slitaz is also light.
<Kurdistan> crunchbang
<silverarrow> lubuntu is good on normal computers too, like 3GB ram and duo core processors
<phillw> Lubuntu came about to make the most popular linux available to lower spec computers. It is something that we will NOT betray.
<Kurdistan> puppy linux <<--- dont like there irc channel
<silverarrow> thanks for the tip kurdistan
<silverarrow> there's lots of distros I have no idea about
<silverarrow> I have trouble loading lubuntu on two HP laptops
<silverarrow> some weird issue booting
<phillw> Zenix cannot do what lubuntu can, but having had a chat with those guys on that team, I am confident that we can both progress and share knowledge. And, to me, that is what F/OSS is all about.
<phillw> It is probable that lubuntu will switch to LightDM for 12.04
<silverarrow> do I have a firewall in lubuntu?
<phillw> silverarrow: yup you do. all ports are disabled
<silverarrow> I see
<silverarrow> well, partly
<silverarrow> good to know
<phillw> it is not a fire wall, it is more like the Great Wall of China :)
<silverarrow> like really old and needs rebuilding in places?
<phillw> well, we do have to allow port 80 to listen, else you could not surf the net :P
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> sorry I just had to
<silverarrow> come to think of it, the great wall of china is rebuilt and restored I think
<silverarrow> I am really happy with lubuntu
<silverarrow> I needed  a light OS with full install
<silverarrow> and it does it with a wizard
<phillw> silverarrow: if you are paranoid ... try http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?/topic/1262-check-what-ports-are-open/
<silverarrow> it's all right, I'm not, just trying to be up to date with what I need to have installed
<phillw> silverarrow: linux has ports locked down, by default.
<silverarrow> nmap is currently not installed
<phillw> it is only the idiot user who opens them :P
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> well I might be one of them
<silverarrow> look at this one then http://pastebin.com/TzHSTisZ
<silverarrow> does it make any sense?
<silverarrow> I hope it's all right
<silverarrow> does linux ever crash?
<silverarrow> it used to on my old computer until I discovered my hard drive was faulty
<phillw> not too sure, I'm just running one that they will tell me is horribly wrong and I need to send them thousands of dollars to fix..... Long time since I've had so much fun :)
<silverarrow> what?
<silverarrow> scam repairers?
<silverarrow> however, it is late here
<silverarrow> I have to get of the web
<phillw> Oh dear,, their port scanner was refused access to my system... what a shame :P
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> i know a guy who are really into apple
<phillw> do not worry., you are safe unless you keep doing stuff with root access.
<silverarrow> well, not too much
<silverarrow> only things I need to, like installations or updates
<silverarrow> come to think of it, all my operative system crashes might be because of hard ware failiure
<silverarrow> windows included
<silverarrow> though lubuntu runs fine
<silverarrow> have a good night
<Kurdistan> will go to bed
<Kurdistan> have nice computing time
#lubuntu 2011-07-07
<KM0201> phillw: not really sure what was wrong, but it's working now.
<KM0201> i just put my key in, so we'll see how it goes
<zkriesse> hallo all
<linuxman410> -i have noticed with lubuntu 11.04 has to have at least 384 ram to install i have tried on 4 different machines
<Unit193> linuxman410: Did you follow the directions for a mini install?
<linuxman410> Unit193 no i just booted cd
<Unit193> linuxman410: Then you are correct, you need about 256 for LiveCD (Maybe closer to 384...) otherwise: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<KM0201> linuxman410: live cd's are always ram heavy... frankly 384 is pretty good... I think ubuntu says the live cd shouldn't be used w/ less than 1gig
<linuxman410> KM0201 that is why i use lubuntu instead of ubuntu
<Unit193> KM0201: Not quite... "If you have less than 160MB RAM (or 192 MB if it is 'shared graphics') you cannot use the graphical installation"
<KM0201> linuxman410: :)  i just use lxde cuz it's so simple looking its sexy
<KM0201> Unit193: that's not realistic though.. i've tried to boot the 11.04 (ubuntu) live cd w/ 256mb of Ram, and a separate 64mb video card, and it was not usable, not to mention the installer crashed halfway through
<linuxman410> KM0201 i use it cause it is not a ram hog like ubuntu and xubuntu and to me lubuntu is greatest os ever
<KM0201> linuxman410: no argument from me
<Unit193> KM0201: I don't remember doing a 256 install (But I may as well try...), but I know just under 512 will work. Lubuntu is a great OS!
<KM0201> Unit193: i don't doubt Lubuntu will work(never tried it... my problem was with Ubuntu 11.04.. ie, unity)
<linuxman410> KM0201 i just used spare parts and built another desktop for lubuntu xp1700 processor and 384 ram and 20 gig harddrive and onboard graphics and sound and ethernet
<KM0201> linuxman410: slick
<silverarrow> cool
<KM0201> lowest system i've put it on so far, is 512.. and it worked fine
<silverarrow> I'm still on the look for a lighweigh computer
<silverarrow> very few are really light weigh
<KM0201> silverarrow: seriously.. pawn shops
<KM0201> you look, and know what you're looking for... you can get them cheap
<silverarrow> yeah, maybe
<linuxman410> silverarrow are you7 in us
<silverarrow> no lol
<silverarrow> no pawnshops, but I might fine one used
<KM0201> when people couldn't run Vista on their XP machines, i picked up like 5 PC's from pawn shops.. no displays, but w/ keyboards, mice and speakers, for like $75 bucks... just cuz they couldn't run vista.
<linuxman410> silverarrow where are you at
<silverarrow> norway
<KM0201> $75/ea
<linuxman410> wow
<silverarrow> I only need one
<silverarrow> I was thinking about a new one really
<KM0201> silverarrow: i went through them, nuked them, and put ubuntu on them and gave them to a couple friends
<linuxman410> KM0201 i pick them up on side of road people set out their old pc's on the curb around here
<silverarrow> linux can be such a hazle on some laptops
<silverarrow> lol
<KM0201> silverarrow: yup, but if you pay attention when shopping (ie, know what hardware linux works well with, and doesn't work well with)... you can do fine on laptops to.
<linuxman410> silverarrow i have lubuntu on p3 laptop with 512 ram and wireless card
<silverarrow> sounds promising
<silverarrow> there are some really nice thing ones these days
<silverarrow> I just need to check if they run linux of some kind all right
<KM0201> my lowest machine its on, is a 1.3ghz AMD (can't remember exactly which one) 512MB of ram, 64mb AGP Nvidia video card, 40gig hard drive.
<linuxman410> i have gave away 49 computers with linux but i had to stop using ubuntu specs went too high
<silverarrow> yes, totemplayer got really big
<silverarrow> but good one some computers
<KM0201> linuxman410: i thought about burning some lubuntu 11.04 CD's, and writing on them "Free Windows 7 install" and putting instructions in the cd envelope to install "Windows 7"... :)
<KM0201> a clean install of course
<KM0201> lol
<silverarrow> lol
<linuxman410> fedora messed up their lxde install now it requires 640 megs of ram to install fedora lxde
<silverarrow> most computers have at least 1 or 2 GB ram, even the older ones?
<KM0201> silverarrow: that is actually a friends PC, i suggested getting 2x512 of ebay (would probably run like $30 brand new).. but she seems content w/ it at 512.. go figure.
<silverarrow> I never discovered the advantages with fedora,
<KM0201> it only has 2 ram slots.
<linuxman410> silverarrow my old ones have between 384 and 512
<silverarrow> yeah, it's not that long ago since the white ibooks came with 512 MB ram really
<silverarrow> apple was really slow to increase hard ware capacity
<silverarrow> it's fun to mess with old computers
<KM0201> yup
<silverarrow> especially when you get them to work
<silverarrow> I fixed an old laptop, needed new hard drive,
<silverarrow> I needed an extra workstation
<silverarrow> RAM is luckily often cheap on older computers
<KM0201> unless you're unlucky enough to get a machine w/ rambus ram
<linuxman410> KM0201 i have a rambus machine
<KM0201> linuxman410: yeah, you mentioned that the other day.
<KM0201> not i said the fly... i stayed away from rambus.. saw the writing on the wall w/ that one
<linuxman410> KM0201 it is a old dell
<linuxman410> KM0201 socket 423 pentium 4 1.5
<KM0201> linuxman410: i had some fun just a minute ago, remoted my dads ubuntu box, and this is his new screensaver, i'm waiting on a phone call..  http://imagebin.org/161859
<linuxman410> KM0201 does your dad use windows
<KM0201> no
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> but he won't know the difference
<KM0201> he does know about blue screens though, cuz he used to have windows
<linuxman410> KM0201 how did you remote into his machine
<KM0201> cuz its set up fo rme to have remote access to it (i keep it updated, etc..)
<linuxman410> KM0201 if u remote into another machine can u run the programs on the other machine and move the mouse cursor and such
<KM0201> yes
<linuxman410> cool
<KM0201> it's not difficult at all to set up.
<linuxman410> KM0201 can lubuntu reote
<linuxman410> remote
<KM0201> linuxman410: he just leaves his machine on, i log into my accoun ton his computer (since his has no admin capabilities).. and update/upgrade, etc..
<KM0201> linuxman410: of course
<linuxman410> well been a nice chat i need to go to store later
<phillw> KM0201: well, you could make it worse..... http://work.failblog.org/2011/03/23/job-fails-lol-i-use-linux/ not that I would ever advise any of them :)
<KM0201> phillw: hehe... trust me, the one i put on ther ewill send him into a panic.
<KM0201> lol
<phillw> KM0201: they do have some extra, really nasty, tricks :P
<KM0201> :)
<blargh1> I'm having a pretty hard time using fglrx while having python-pyopencl installed
<blargh1> python-pyopencl has nvidia-current as a dependency from what I can tell that completely breaks fglrx
<bioterror> but you have ATI?
<blargh1> yes
<blargh1> radeon hd 6870; doesn't matter what method I use to install fglrx either, repo, making my own .deb or installing straight from script
<KM0201> ati strikes aain
<KM0201> *again
<blargh1> seems more like nvidia to me; nvidia-current completely clobbers fglrx
<blargh1> even removing nvidia-current I saw it deleting /etc/ati
<KM0201> blargh1: why are you installing nvidia-current, if you have an ati device?
<blargh1> 00:55   blargh1 | python-pyopencl has nvidia-current as a dependency
<KM0201> bioterror: is there a way to put the trashcan in the panel?
<KM0201> blargh1: hmm, that is weird, never heard of that
<blargh1> yeah building pyopencl from source now, hopefully this should work, since I don't actually need nvidia-current to build it
<bioterror> KM0201, no, it needs application
<bioterror> and the desktop trashcan is also rather ":D"
<bioterror> but now breakfast and the off to pickup my htpc case
<KM0201> yea..
<blargh1> installing pyopencl from source worked like a charm
<KM0201> have fun
<blargh1> should I file a bug somewhere?
<bioterror> blargh1, launchpad.net
<phillw> jmarsden: are you about?
<Fudge> ello
<Fudge> glad you guys are on the go, with unity taking over for ubuntu
<phillw> I'm sure unity will be fine when they are finished with it :P
<head_victim> I'd be happy with Unity once they add in a bit of customisation which I believe they're working on
<phillw> it should all be done for 12.04 :)
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> does anyone know about chaning hardware ?
<silverarrow> If I get a DVD rom with burner, for an old laptop that only had DVD/CD player, would it work in lubuntu right away?
<silverarrow> I don't know minimal specs for a burner really
<silverarrow> very demanding in CPU and RAM?
<silverarrow> so no one here in summer?
<silverarrow> everybody at the beach?
<silverarrow> not bringing laptop and mobile network
<silverarrow> ;- )
<Archdevil> i have a crt monitor and lubuntu 11.04 sees it as 1280x1024. I want to set it to 1024x768. How can i do this?
<Fudge> yes
<dzone> join #ubuntu
<xbo333> hello
<xbo333> can i have some help please?
<bioterror> what kind of
<xbo333> i'm trying to install lubuntu on my old computer Compaq Evo
<xbo333> and when i came to the command line "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa" it gives me an error
<bioterror> you're installing 10.04?
<KM0201> are you connected to the internet?
<xbo333> yes i was
<bioterror> xbo333, you should tell us the error
<bioterror> helps us to help you
<xbo333> then could you hang on for a few minutes, i only have one ethernet cable so i have to switch it to the computer where i'm installing lubuntu ;) brb
<KM0201> xbo333: yeah.. go ahead and switch
<KM0201> of course then the question becomes, how is he gonna talk here..lol
<xbo333> i'm back
<xbo333> it gave me this error :"Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~lubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppt: HTTP Error 404: Not found"
<xbo333> bioterror:  still there?
<GTRsdk> xbo333, have you tried 11.04?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> hmmm
<xbo333> i've downloaded my mini linux version from here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<xbo333> i guess i'm going to spend 3 new hours installing the 11.04
<KM0201> why would it take you 3hrs?
<bioterror> xbo333, what kind of cpu you have
<bioterror> in your EVO
<xbo333> no really 3 hours but it took me really long so... Any chance it'll work with the 10.04 ?
<KM0201> xbo333> it gave me this error :"Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~lubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppt: HTTP Error 404: Not found"              is it just me, or should that be "ppa" not "ppt" on the end
<bioterror> ppa
<xbo333> i'm going to try with the ppa , i'll be right back
<KM0201> bioterror: are you saying it should have been ppa?
<bioterror> it should have been ppa
<bioterror> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop/+archive/ppa
<bioterror> but now I'm off to show off with my peacemaker, laters ;)
<KM0201> ok.
<KM0201> your peacemaker?
<KM0201> you're a gun guy?
<KM0201> bioterror: are you a gun guy? (you can answer when you get back, i'm curious)
<phixxor> hey you guys
<KM0201> phixxor: sup
<phixxor> if I want the most stable system, is it recommended I install 10.04 or 11.04?
<KM0201> phixxor: 11.04 and 10.04 are stable.. LTS has nothing to do w/ stability, it has to do w/ length of support... if you';re not on a production environment or a server, i would install 11.04
<phixxor> ok great
<KM0201> phixxor: average home user.. 11.04 is definitely what i recommend... unless there is a specific reason for LTS>
<xbo> thank you all ;) it worked well :p i'm sending this from my new lubuntu system :D
<KM0201> xbo333: thats great.. so it was the ppt thing?
<xbo333> yes
<KM0201> great
<xbo333> maybee i took the bad habit of using windowsand his ppt files ^
<KM0201> it's ok, typos happen, that one was just throwing a wrench in your progress
<xbo333> since i'm a new user i've some basic question: do i need to install an antivirus of it's not necessary? if it is which one works good and does'nt use to much cpu?
<KM0201> the only scenario that you would need antivirus in, is if you want to scan files, etc.. because you will be giving them to windows suers, and don't want to unknowingly pass it on to them
<KM0201> xbo333: i email you something that has a virus... it doesnt effect you, because you're a linux user, however, you want to forward that email to some of your windows friends... in tha tcase, you would want to scan any attatchments on that email, w/ a virus scanner, to make sure the windows recipients don't end up infected
<xbo333> ok :)
<AmberJ> Bitdefender and avast on linux are both free for home use.
<KM0201> yeah..
<AmberJ> There's clamav too.
<KM0201> yeah, but clam sucks
<KM0201> avast.. is actually really easy to use w/ Linux.. and i started testing Bitdefender yesterday
<KM0201> had a little issu einstalling it.. (for some reason).. but after a reinstall, all went well.
<xbo333> i was already using avast on windows then i guess i keep on with it since i was satisfied :)
<KM0201> xbo333: the linux version is quite a bit different... it doesn't run unless you start it (cuz you don't really need it to)
<xbo333> ok
<KM0201> only time i use linux antivirus.. is fixing a windows PC... boot live cd, install avast, update avast, scan windows hard drive from live cd.
<KM0201> xbo333: if you';re not planning on doing the above, i wouldn't waste my time.
<xbo333> and for watching for example streamed videos, i guess i need to install the flash plug in one chromium...
<KM0201> xbo333: um, sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras    that should install all codecs, etc.. for you
<xbo333> KM0201: on doing what above?
<KM0201> if you're not planning on acting as a file server to windows users, or gonna be doing a lot of file sharing w/ windows users, i wouldn't worry about installing antivirus on linux
<KM0201> unless you just want the capabilities.
<xbo333> i'm sorry my birth language is french so sometimes i've some difficulties understanding everything
<xbo333> ok ok :)
<xbo333> no i won't use it as a server :)
<KM0201> xbo333: how often do you plan on sharing files w/ windows users?
<KM0201> i guess its not like you can't install av, and if it ever comes up you need it, its there.
<xbo333> i think i'm gonna install it since i'm planning on using torrent files
<KM0201> xbo333: probably a good idea, especially if you're gnna share whatever you download, w/ 'doze users
<xbo333> can i download the linux version on the avast website?
<KM0201> yes
<KM0201> then i think you can just use your windows activation key for avast, on your linux version (assuming you still have it)...
<KM0201> xbo333: http://www.avast.com/linux-home-edition
<xbo333> what's the difference between the 3 packages proposed
<xbo333> *?
<KM0201> hold on
<KM0201> RPM package -- is for Red Hat Distros... DEB -- is for Debian Distros (this is the one you want)... TAR.GZ --- is to compile from source
<xbo333> ok
<KM0201> xbo333: download the deb file, and just click it, and it will open up dpkg, then click install
<xbo333> and about the "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras" where can i type it to download all the codecs?
<KM0201> xbo333: in the terminal
<KM0201> sorry, should have told you that
<xbo333> where can i find it?
<KM0201> find.. the terminal?
<xbo333> yes ^^
<KM0201> click the menu, then accessories/LX terminal
<xbo333> ok
<KM0201> then when that comes up, type "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<KM0201> type your password (you won't see any **** lor ----  just type it and hit enter)... then watch in awe
<xbo333> it says that it cannot find the package
<KM0201> OK.
<KM0201> do this.
<xbo333> i'll be right back
<KM0201> ok.
<xbo333> i'm back
<KM0201> ok.
<xbo333> what should i do?
<KM0201> hang on a sec, i'm renewing my dads license plates (he's computer retarded)
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> go to the menu, then system tools, then synaptic package manager
<KM0201> ok?
<KM0201> xbo333: ?
<xbo333> i don't have a synaptic package manager but i have
<xbo333> pcman file manager
<KM0201> no.
<xbo333> system profiler and benchmark
<KM0201> click your Menu (the thing that looks like a bird).. go to System Tools, then Synaptic Package manager
<KM0201> u should have it.
<AmberJ> menu is the button on leftmost bottom corner of screen, xbo333
<KM0201> yeah.. "looks like a bird"... :)
<AmberJ> phillw, ping
<xbo333> i konow that but i only have 4 choices in the system tools
<KM0201> xbo333: ok
<KM0201> xbo333: open a terminal again
<xbo333> yes
 * KM0201 could have swore that was installed by default..
<KM0201> xbo333: type this... sudo apt-get install synaptic
<KM0201> then type your password
<xbo333> it says that it is installed but i dont have it ...
<xbo333> maybee it has a different name in the franch version?
<KM0201> xbo333: hm, i don't think so
<xbo333> same thing as the task manager?
<KM0201> no
<KM0201> xbo333: in a terminal  type this      gksudo synaptic
<xbo333> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait Construction de l'arbre des dépendances        Lecture des informations d'état... Fait synaptic est déjà la plus récente version disponible. synaptic passé en « installé manuellement ». 0 mis à jour, 0 nouvellement installés, 0 à enlever et 3 non mis à jour. boris@boris:~$
<KM0201> i don't know french, so that doesn't help
<KM0201> and don't paste long stuff like that, its annoying, use a pastebin if you must
<xbo333> it has open....
<KM0201> ok.
<KM0201> in synaptic
<KM0201> go to Settings/Repositories
<KM0201> phillw: why isn't that in his menu?
<KM0201> xbo333: are yo in settings/repositories ?
<xbo333> i'm going to translate repositories in google see what it is in french
<KM0201> xbo333: why did you install in french, if you don't know french?
<KM0201> xbo333: you don't need a translation.
<KM0201> i'll tell you what you need to do.. this is point/click nonsense right now.
<xbo333> ok
<AmberJ> select all checkboxes ;)
<xbo333> i know french but i'm not sure what repositories means
<AmberJ> KM0201, I guess he wants to translate for us.
<KM0201> AmberJ: lol,
<KM0201> xbo333: its just an online places that keeps packages, don't worry about it.
<KM0201> xbo333: do you have the 'software sources' window open still?
<KM0201> me 's head hurts
 * KM0201 's head hurts
<xbo333> can you pause a minute..
<KM0201> if i was gong any slower i'd be stopped
<AmberJ> xbo333, willing to give it over teamviewer to someone over here?
<KM0201> AmberJ: if you don't know french, it might be tough
<KM0201> teamviewer is pretty slick though..
<KM0201> i usually just set up a reverse VNC.. since that doesnt' require the otehr end to think
<KM0201> lol
<AmberJ> we can open programs on our PC and see which icons/stuff we need to click and then click at that location in teamviewer
<KM0201> true.
<xbo333> found depositories
<KM0201> xbo333: ok.. on the first tab, Ubuntu software.. u see that?
<xbo333> yes
<KM0201> at the top, check all those boxes
<KM0201> (there's 5)
<xbo333> ok
<KM0201> now click the other software tab
<xbo333> ok
<KM0201> check all those boxes EXCEPT  the CD (that will just prompt you to constantly insert a cd)
<KM0201> ok?
<xbo333> is it normal that i've 4 http links
<KM0201> yes
<KM0201> repository is an online place... so you gotta have links.
<KM0201> just check them all except the CD
<xbo333> wich is the CD ?
<KM0201> if its not there, don't worry about it
<KM0201> it says "CD Repository"
<KM0201> so if its not there, thats ok
<xbo333> ok
<xbo333> i clik on the 4
<KM0201> after you do that
<KM0201> click close...
<KM0201> and you'll get a message that your source list needs reloaded
<KM0201> click Reload
<xbo333> ok
<KM0201> and give it a minute, it's gonna download a new index of available packages
<xbo333> done
<KM0201> AmberJ: can you think of any reason Synaptic didn't end up in his system tools menu?
<KM0201> xbo333: ok.
<KM0201> now... click "Search" and search for "lubuntu-restricted"
<KM0201> xbo333: you should have gotten 2 results to that search
<xbo333> still searching
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> did it finish?
<KM0201> shouldn't take that long, unless you're on a really really slow connection
<AmberJ> KM0201, Well, I have no idea....localization (isn't this what translations are supposed to be called?) shouldnot mess up lxde settings...
<KM0201> AmberJ: exactly.
<xbo333> my connection is really good but my computer is really orld
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> xbo333: if its really that old, i wouldn't count on it running youtube all that well
<KM0201> cuz that search should take 10sec tops, even on an old pc
<AmberJ> xbo333, KM0201 is expecting a yes/no from you(?)
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> well, he said the search was taking a long time, maybe he's still searching
<xbo333> i'ts a compaq evo pentium 4 130mo RAM , 1.4GHz with a 20Gb hard drive
<xbo333> 1 found
<pmatulis> expected Lubuntu to be mentioned here, too bad:
<pmatulis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview
<KM0201> 130mb of ram?
<xbo333> KM0201:  he found one result
<KM0201> holy smokes
<KM0201> 1?
<xbo333> yes
<KM0201> should've been two.. but ok.. right click that package and choose "mark for installation"
<KM0201> maybe its different on the french version.
<xbo333> actually he didn't find anything...
<xbo333> Can't find the "lubuntu-restricted"
<KM0201> did you use quotes?
<KM0201> don't put the quotes
<xbo333> i didin't use the quotes
<xbo333> don't bother ;) i will take the time to learn how to use it well and discover by myself :)
<xbo333> thank you again for all ;)
<AmberJ> KM0201, maybe the packages name got translated too
<Unit193> xbo333: If you're ok with the terminal, you can search using  apt-cache search restricted
<AmberJ> *package
<KM0201> AmberJ: possible.
<KM0201> Unit193: he's got his system in french.. it's doing some weird things
<AmberJ> xbo333, Press ALT+F2
<AmberJ> Type 'lxterminal' and press enter.
<AmberJ> Then type:
<Unit193> Package name is package name
<AmberJ> sudo apt-cache search lubuntu-restricted
<AmberJ> It should show up two entries in output...paste them here
<Unit193> AmberJ: apt-cache doesn't need/require sudo
<AmberJ> Unit193, I never noticed that...Thanks :)
<AmberJ> Anyways, I'm off now. Over  to you guys ;)
<AmberJ> take care
<xbo333> thank you AmberJ
<xbo333> didn't find it
<Unit193> AmberJ: Have a good one and no problem
<Unit193> xbo333: Try   apt-cache search lubuntu   if that doesn't work, can you give us the error? Or better yet    apt-cache search lubuntu |pastebinit
<xbo333> lubuntu-artwork - artwork for Lubuntu lubuntu-plymouth-theme - plymouth theme for Lubuntu blubuntu-look - Thème Blubuntu - meta-paquet blubuntu-session-splashes - Thème Blubuntu - Écrans de session blubuntu-theme - Thème Blubuntu - thème GTK+ et Metacity blubuntu-wallpapers - Thème Blubuntu - fonds d'écrans lubuntu-desktop - Lubuntu Desktop environment lubuntu-default-settings - default settings for Lubuntu
<Unit193> xbo333: Odd... When was the last time you did a   sudo apt-get update   ?
<xbo333> i installed lubuntu today...
<Unit193> xbo333: Try running that and see if you can pick it up after
<xbo333> then i guess i'll do the update rightaway
<xbo333> i've to leave, i'll work on that later ;) agagin thank you very much :)
<xbo333> *again
<phillw> KM0201: ping
<KM0201> pong
<KM0201> :)
<phillw> I installed bitdefender without any problems :/
<KM0201> phillw: yeah... i pinged you earlier i think... i purged it, and then reinstalled, and it installe dperfectly, no problems
<KM0201> so idunno, somethin happened during my first install, clearly (what i don't know)
<phillw> okies, I've been having internet problems here, running on backup device now :)
<Unit193> phillw: You can also go for Avira if you wish, but I don't know what exactly you were looking for
<KM0201> Unit193: it was just a discussion we were having yesterday.
<KM0201> "Protecting Windows Users from Windows"
<phillw> There are several, we were discussing which seems the easiest for those not overly familiar wit scanning files to be transferred to windows users
<KM0201> i never tried avira.
<KM0201> but avast is very easy... and so is bit defender... usually if someone asks about linux antivirus, i suggest avast
<phillw> I used clamav (and will be doing again) on the mail server that is due to be set up. That is what it is best for :)
<Unit193> I take it ClamAV and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus came up?
<phillw> avast! is what I install on XP machines these days, as AVG seems to have an issue with them.
<Unit193> Avira is handy if you block that ad (And I find that easy to do)
<KM0201> Unit193: of course clamav came up.
<KM0201> but my experience w/ it, is it sucks
<KM0201> alwyas have a hard time updating it
<phillw> bodhi_zazen: by the way, I tracked Derrick down! The payment for the new 10.04 LTS server will be accepted this time, so hopefully next week you can go and have a 'play' with it :)
<phillw> KM0201: I never had a problem with the cron job... most odd :/
<KM0201> my luck i guess.. :)
<phillw> It has better behave as I'm installing http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/ on the new server :)
<phillw> I have to think of a uname for the new server... piglets-big-brother seems a bit of a mouthful ;)
<Unit193> uname? Hostname?
<phillw> it's unix name for when on command line ;)
<Unit193> I use uname quite a bit, I have just never heard hostname called uname
<phillw> most likely beacuse I'm lazy and when I get confused as to which system I'm on i type uname -a :P
<Unit193> Seems like it'll fit http://xkcd.com/910/
<bodhi_zazen> phillw: sweet =)
<phillw> Unit193: Hmmm, Epidural :P
<Archdevil> I made my brother-in-law a lubuntu-machine. He uses an old crt monitor, made for 1600x1200. lubuntu recognizes the correct resolution, but the fonts are very small. I can set the size of the fonts in the openbox settings, but on the live-cd, the menu font size does not change (in the windows). Does it change if you change it on an installed system and reboot?
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> where arey ou changing the fonts?
<Archdevil> openbox configuration manager
<KM0201> Archdevil: well, i'm changing my fonts now, and its going normal.
<Archdevil> I am installing lubuntu on a spare system now. I will test it there
<KM0201> it should work i would think
<Archdevil> the menu's in the programs do not change font-size
<bioterror> KM0201, sorry, I'm a bicycle guy ;)
<KM0201> bioterror: oh ok>>:)
<bioterror> my interests are fixed gear bikes and turbo charged cars ;)
<Archdevil> what brings you here then ;-)
<KM0201> never heard of a python bike (I was thinking colt python)
<Archdevil> :-)
<bioterror> :D
<KM0201> so what is a python?.. is that a bike, or a snake?..lol (i just saw you mention that earlier, and was curious)
<Unit193> Python is an interpreted language
<KM0201> lol
<Archdevil> KM0201: problem solved. the openbox is one part of the font setting. The other part is in lxappearance
<KM0201> ah... ok
<KM0201> Unit193: is there a way to figure out a machines host name?
<Unit193> uaname -a or hostname in the terminal
<Unit193> ...Or just look at the username@hostname in terminal
<KM0201> yeah, what about workgroup?
<KM0201> i'm trying to configure samba, not having much luck
<KM0201> or does that one even matter?
<bioterror> you create that workgroup
<bioterror> my workgroup is SAPPORO
<bioterror> as all my computers are machine.sapporo ;)
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> well i just left it default as MSHome
<KM0201> man this is weird, i've never had a problem w/ this before
<KM0201> this is weird, i never had this prob w/ ubuntu.... phillw  or bioterror do you guys know where there's like a generic samba.conf between two linux boxes, so i can see what i'm doing wrong?
<phillw> KM0201: the only thing I can find, that may even be remotely applicable is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1746055 I don't use samba, so I am really the wrong person to ask!
<KM0201> phillw: oh ok..  do you share between two lubuntu desktops?
<KM0201> thought maybe there was a tool other than samba
<phillw> KM0201: soz, no I use Virtual Machines on the same computer
<KM0201> oh ok.
<lubun> whats the best music player? rhythmbox? Banshee?
<KM0201> lubun: i like audacious.
<KM0201> but there really is no "best"
<KM0201> it really depends on what you want.. do you want a full featured, itunes like player.. then you'd want banshee or rhythmbox
<KM0201> or do you just want a small program that plays mp3s?  audacious is it.
<lubun> ok thats what i need
<lubun> the banshee
<lubun> or rythm
<KM0201> yeah, if thats what you want
<KM0201> ilike rhythmbox
<lubun> when a program says ubuntu or mentions gnome can i use that with this version of ubuntu?
<lubun> because rhythmbox says its a music player for gnome
<KM0201> lubun: yes.. but..
<KM0201> the first time you install a gnome app, it's gonna install some gnome dependencies.. after that though, you wont have to install those dependencies again
<lubun> oh ok.
<KM0201> so the first gnome dependent app you install, it may at first look like its installing a lot of dependencies, and it may be.. but after that, you reallly won't notice it again
<lubun> KM0201: Do i have to install all the other packages? dev, dbg, plugins, ampache, or are those optional?
<lubun> alot of programs have that
<KM0201> lubun: if it has them as a dependency, you have to install them.
<KM0201> lubun: when you sudo apt-get install rhythmbox   it'll list them as either required, or recommended
<KM0201> required, is.. well, required
<lubun> KM0201: it doesnt do them auto?
<KM0201> no, it does.
<KM0201> sorry..
<Unit193> You can also get less things to install if you use (for example) sudo apt-get install rhythmbox --no-install-recommends
<KM0201> i thought you meant, do you *have* to install them..
<KM0201> Unit193: was just getting to that.
<KM0201> but that only keeps back "recommended" programs.. if its required for the program to work, then it will be installed
<lubun> KM0201: Unit193: i was using synaptic since i kept making mistakes with the spelling of rythmbox
<KM0201> lubun: thats fine.. it'll pop up the dependencies, click mark, then click apply, and apply
<Unit193> lubun: That's fine, it'll work too
<KM0201> and it'll do the rest for you
 * phillw there, got that T-Shirt :)
<KM0201> i really like #lubuntu... the signal/noise ratio is so much lower than #ubuntu.
<phillw> +been
<KM0201> lol
<Unit193> phillw: Do I get a t-shirt?
<KM0201> phillw: what did you do?
<phillw> mis-typed rythmbox.... it was doing my head in!
<KM0201> oh yeah, i bet everyone has done that
<lubun> what is a "rhythmbox devel files"
 * KM0201 won the spelling be in 4th grade, doznt mispel to offten
<KM0201> :)
<lubun> im a little gunshy with command line
<lubun> i messed up ubuntu10.10 thats whay i came to lubuntu11.04 fresh install
<KM0201> lubun: *usually* there's a GUI tool, to do most things a command line can do.
<KM0201> it's just a matter of knowing what it is.
<Unit193> Baaa... Synaptic is odd... I don't use it much (Read at all)
<lubun> yeah... i dont like it as much as the software center
<KM0201> Unit193: odd?  i think it's fantastic (even though i don't use it to much)
<KM0201> lubun: i hate, HATE software center
<lubun> why?
<KM0201> lubun: but... you can install ubuntu software center on lubuntu if you want
<KM0201> lubun: SLOW
<lubun> oh
<Unit193> KM0201: sudo apt-get purge software-center   :D
<lubun> lol
<KM0201> Unit193: sudo apt-get purge software-cener && and shoot developer &&  and burn with fire
<KM0201> i think that'll do it
<KM0201> :)
<lubun> can i type sudo apt-get purge lubuntu? = boom
<KM0201> lubun: actually, you could purge lubuntu-desktop, but you'd only have a CLI machine
<KM0201> could you imagine the smoke that would arise from a 'doze machine, if you tried to uninstall "windows-desktop"
<lubun> my worst nightmare
<Unit193> I'm not sure if you purge lubuntu-desktop you would be missing anything...
<KM0201> lubun: naa.. then you just stick another GUI on top of it... apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop, or xubuntu-desktop
<phillw> I'd love see it done... it just conjurs up wonderful images!
<Unit193> Does anyone still have lubuntu-desktop still installed? (It's a metapackage that can get removed quite easily)
<lubun> so the difference between the versions is the desktop and a few programs?
 * phillw on both my 10.10 and 11.04 for testing on :)
<lubun> Unit193: i do
<lubun> why is that not good?
<lubun> what should i use?
<lubun> i thought it was supposed to be faster or something?
<phillw> lubun: if you are happy with the default prgrammes, then keep it there :)
<Unit193> lubun: No, that's just fine! It's also the default, but if you remove any default programs the metapackage gets removed too (It's not good or bad)
<phillw> I believe the devs are working on that issue for the 11.10 edition, so it does not ask to remove.
<lubun> Unit193: i got lost with the metapackage comment? and also if there is a better setup than i dont want to be the only chump using default...
<Unit193> phillw: Eh? Are you sure you can do that? (Besides putting it all in recommends)
<KM0201> lubun: well.. do you not think lubuntu is faster than ubuntu?
<lubun> meh...
<lubun> i just took people for there word
<Unit193> lubun: It's fine, I just removed a default program. thus mine isn't "default"
<lubun> basically
<phillw> KM0201: I am not a dev, i leave that work to the Gods :)
<lubun> oh dev files for rhythmbox would be for developers?
<KM0201> lubun: whats the specs on your machine?
<Unit193> Lubuntu should make a fast computer seem even faster and a slow computer seem almost fast!
<lubun> KM0201: Pent4 3ghz 1gig ram (out of 2) i got it at an antique shop
<KM0201> lubun: that's a perfect machine for Lubuntu IMO.
<KM0201> anything under 1gig of ram.. IMO.. it's just gonna suck w/ Unity or KDE4
<KM0201> and not be all that great w/ xfce 4
<Unit193> XFCE could take it...
<KM0201> yeah, but.. i dunno, i was REALLY disappointed in xfce 4
<lubun> but its not slow by anymeans (was faster than windows on ubuntu 10.10)
<lubun> in fact. since i got onto ubuntu last year. ive bot 3 computers and put them on ubuntu...
<lubun> $25-$40 for a dead computer and back to normal on ubuntu...
<KM0201> pawn shop specials!
<lubun> flea market, ebay, and thrift store.
<KM0201> :)
<lubun> i tell you. after discovering open source, i cannot justify paying to much for anything
<lubun> i got spoiled
<KM0201> lubun: i know
<KM0201> i think eventually, microsoft will catch on, and you'll start seeing their popular software, in an online repository, rather than having to go buy a CD
<KM0201> of course, it took microsoft 5yrs to figure out tabbed browsing was something that should be in IE.. so.. i'm not anticipating that any time soon, but i believei t'll happen
<Unit193> They are even making apps for Android now
<lubun> who is making apps?. now im on a quest to build me a beast computer that i can game with, but i struggle installing windows software.
<lubun> even with crossover...
<KM0201> lubun: thats the one area where ubuntu kinda sucks, is gaming... playonlinux helps, but.. it's still rarely gonna be 100%
<Unit193> StarCraft2 works well under wine/crossover
<lubun> how would i install something on playonlinux?
<w30> Does anyone know how much Lubuntu takes up after it is installed?  I have 8.6 gig available for instalation.
<w30> including  whatever later
<KM0201> w30: prolly under 3gigs would be my guess
<w30> KM0201, hey, that'll work cool
<KM0201> KM0201: now thats not concrete (i have a lot of crap on my ubuntu partition).. but i can't imagine it being much more than 3... bu ti think it *requires* 5gigs, cuz of an error in the installer
<w30> KM0201, XP takes up all 8.6 gigs so it has to go
<KM0201> 8.6?  is this the entire size of the hard drive?
<w30> KM0201, yep it's a ssd solid state
<KM0201> oh ok.
<Unit193> w30: Would it make you feel any better if I told you I had this installed on 10G? (With way too much crap filling it up...)
<KM0201> yeah.
<lubun> i have notice that my music plays faster than on ubuntu...
<phillw> KM0201: there is a version of lubuntu that fits snugly in about 2.7GB... as to your data, we cannot do anything about how much you hold
<KM0201> phillw: thats what i'm syaing, i've got a ton of data on my main / partition
<w30> I think I can mount a /usr/local on a sd card and use that if I need something bib
<KM0201> at least 10gigs, and i'm showing 13.5gigs used.
<w30> KM0201, this is going to be something I carry in my pocket, I will be ok with a big old Dell laptop plus a desktop with lots of storage
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> w30: why not just get like a persistant USB install, then just use the SSD for storage.
<w30> KM0201, yeah that would work too but I would be unlucky and break off my usbdrive
<KM0201> lol
<w30> KM0201, ben there done that
<KM0201> i've never done that, but i can see how its possibe
<w30> I have run the usbdrive on my desktop and it works well, I guess I will find out how it works on minimal hardware with this netbook
<phillw> netbooks should be happy with a pen drive. a little piece of advise, if you want.
<w30> I need a pen drive with a monitor eh?
<phillw> get a pen drive that is certified as Microsoft Speed Boost. they are twice the price, but are built with faster chips and far greater redundancy.
<w30> phillw, what about usb 3.0? which is more beneficial?
<w30> not that I have usb 3.0 ports
<phillw> I'm a little behind the times, I'm not sure where linux is with usb3 support.
<phillw> I do know, that my speed-boost 2GB drive is a great little beast. Having heard about people having their cheap usb sticks 'die' on them, as they are not designed for the amounts of re-writes that a live stick takes, it was not a great leap of knowledge to realise that a stick designed as a swap area and certified, would have a great use as a ubuntu live drive :)
<w30> my budget is mostly met by hand-me-downs *sigh*
<phillw> join the club, that is why I could only afford a 2GB model :/
<w30> phillw, rewrites make me fill my camera cards before erasing
<phillw> I've read of people using those for live sticks! again, there are the cheap ones and the better ones.
#lubuntu 2011-07-08
<Tatsujin> openshot sure has issues in lubuntu, first in lubuntu-desktop it doesn't run at all and in a clean install of lubuntu it does actually start but shuts down instantly.
<lubun> how do i get to a mp3? media?
<lubun> wow my mp3 has 7.9 gigs and 6gigs is deleted files and i cant get them off..? but i think its a mp3 problem not with pc
<ethan> i'd just like to say thank you to any programmers of lubuntu who might be here
<ethan> this system is awesome
<ethan> i'm running on an asus eeepc 900a with 4 gb of hard drive space and 1 gb of ram
<ethan> and this thing is running really well
<Unit193> I'm not dev, but thanks for those kind words!
<bioterror> best music player is MOC
<ethan> i want to install a deb file
<ethan> is there a program i can use with a gui
<ethan> that i can download with the terminal
<Unit193> ethan: You should be able to use gdebi
<ethan> i'll try that
<ethan> is there a gui i could download with it?
<ethan> this doesn't have it
<ethan> oh got it thanks
<Unit193> You couldn't just double click on the .deb?
<ethan> it was set to open in the terminal
<ethan> which i could figure out, but i dont feel like taking the time
<Unit193> It's the method I use :P (Not for everyone...)
<ethan> ya i use the terminal a lot but i feel uncomfortable using it to install from the hard disk
<ethan> i just dont know that well how to use it
<Unit193> I use   sudo dpkg -i file.deb   and you may also need   sudo apt-get install -f   for missing depends
<ethan> well this is pretty much a fresh install
<ethan> i dont see how there could really be any missing depends
<KM0201> ethan: when you double clicked the .deb, did it open in terminal and ask you to type I for install, or a couple other commands?
<KM0201> otherwise, they'll open in Gdebi, at least they do for me
<ethan> yeah
<ethan> but i dont really need that
<KM0201> yeah what?
<ethan> yeah it asked to type i for install
<ethan> that stuff
<ethan> but it's fine
<KM0201> ethan: thats an install script it runs, click I, then type sudo..
<KM0201> thats not how you install from terminal, some .debs just do that.
<ethan> i understand how to do it i just would rather have a gui
<KM0201> ethan: ok, then install gdebi
<ethan> even though its a lot easier to type five characters
<jmarsden> Why are we doing installs from downloaded .deb files instead of from a repository?
<KM0201> you're not making sense... you don't want to install a gdebi, cuz you "don't need it"... but you don't want to use the terminal either
<KM0201> jmarsden: well, thats another issue..
<ethan> the .deb was nt from a repository
<jmarsden> ethan: Where *was* it from?  That sounds dangerous...
<ethan> i already have gdebi
<KM0201> ethan: then install it weith gdebi, or is clicking "install package" to much work now?
<ethan> i didnnt know
<ethan> guys its done youre making a mountain out of a mole hill
<ethan> it was just using terminal as default instead of gdebi
<KM0201> ethan: ok, well, at least you got it resolved, but you said a minute ago, you'd rather not install gdebi
<KM0201> but tats fine, glad you got it resolved
<ethan> hahaha no i meant i didnt need to cause i had it
<ethan> im not new to ubuntu
<KM0201> .. the more this conversation goes, the more confused i get
<ethan> im just used to more enhanced versions
<ethan> ok
<ethan> one more thing
<ethan> im trying to download a package
<ethan> from chromium
<KM0201> chromium is in the repository..
<ethan> it gives me an external protocol request
<ethan> and i click ok
<ethan> and it just opens a new windoow in chromium
<Unit193> KM0201: Download from a website using chromium
<KM0201> man, i'm either off my game, or.. i dunno...
<KM0201> nothing being said makes sense.
<ethan> any way to make it actually download the file?
<jmarsden> ethan: Sounds like either chromium or xdg-open or both do not fully know how to deal with the mime-type that website is giving to the package file.
<jmarsden> Can't you right click and do save as... ?
<ethan> doesnt work
<ethan> so how do I fix it?
<jmarsden> ethan: You can figure out the relevant mime type, then hack on the xdg-open script, I'd guess... easier to just use wget (or better still, quit downloading packages from anywhere that is not a known and trusted repository in the first place!)
<jmarsden> Ubuntu is not Windows.  We do not just downlaod random binary packages and install them.
<ethan> i understand that
<jmarsden> Then ... why are you downloading random binary packages and installing them?
<ethan> is it wrong i want do download a few  packages that arent in a repo?
<ethan> and they arent that random
<jmarsden> If you downloaded the source packages adn checked them out carefully, and then built the binaries from them, that's fine...
<Unit193> jmarsden: They may not be random to him and he may require something that isn't in the repo or is an old version
<jmarsden> Unit193: Deliberately breaking package management by dwonloading binaries from untrusted places is a bad idea.  period.
<KM0201> ethan: what other versions of linux have you used?
<KM0201> (and were proficient with)
<ethan> pretty much ubuntu
<ethan> i tried fedora
<ethan> but didnt like it
<ethan> lubuntu is just more stripped down
<Unit193> jmarsden: And if the person installing trusts them? The repo isn't always up to date.
<jmarsden> Unit193: The only way you know you can trust a package is if you trust whoever signed it... or you built it yourself, of course, after reading the sources from which it is built.
<ethan> or you can just not care because theres nothing on the computer of real value anyway
<jmarsden> PPAs are free; anyone providing binary packages without corresponding sources is therefore pretty suspect.
<jmarsden> ethan: Your bandwidth has real value... to spammers.  They don't care what is on your computer, just that they can take it over and use it for their own purposes.
<jmarsden> Failing to care about the security if an Internet connected machine is, therefore, unwise.
<jmarsden> s/if/of/
<zkriesse_> jmarsden: Calm down buddy
<zkriesse_> You don't need to go all into super security on the guy, just answer the question as it was asked, not give a biography on how to install a file
<jmarsden> zkriesse_: Someone else already did that; I merely questioned the wisdom of the underlying act.
<zkriesse_> Indeed
<zkriesse_> Which is fine :) Just don't scare the guy with your knowledge lol
<jmarsden> zkriesse_: Some of us have been working in network admin and network security since well before some folks in this channel were born...
<jmarsden> Scaring people away from random downloads of binaries is, IMO, probably a good thing :)
<zkriesse_> jmarsden: Indeed, I do not dispute that fact, I'm merely suggesting a little less info at one time lol don't overwhelm, rather inform at an understandable pace.
<jmarsden> Well.... OK.  Each sentence was in response to a specific statement from someone else in channel.  I didn't just type in a security encyclopedia :)
<zkriesse_> Hehehe
<stlsaint> sup folks
<ethan> you guys know any vnc/remote desktop applications that are good with lubuntu?
<Unit193> x11vnc works for me
<Unit193> !vnc
<ubot5> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ethan> x11vnc gives me an error though
<Unit193> How do you start it?
<Unit193> x11vnc -safer -forever -usepw -display :0     is what I use
<ethan> i just go to the internet applications
<ethan> and click x11vnc
<ethan> I'm trying vino but i have no idea how to configure it
<ethan> oh hey i got it nevermind
<Eddie> hi, I have to use proxy to access internet, I want to create a shortcut (like a quick-launcher) on the panel, shortcut with a command like this:  chromium-browser --proxy-server="10.14.0.241:3128", any help would be appreciated, tia. Eddie
<Eddie> sorry, I forgot to mention that I am using Lubuntu, can't find the way around to create a shortcut on the panel in Lubuntu... thanks
<Eddie> Hi, is there any way around to create a shortcut on the panel in Lubuntu... thanks
<dzone_> how to burn lubuntu oneiric on my usb flash drive
<dzone_> I tried with LinuxLive USB creator but it can't do it
<dzone> is there a problem to install lubuntu 10.10 and next to upgrade to 11.10
<dzone> how the update/upgrade is happening
<Slick666> Hi all
<Slick666> I'm trying to share my network connection and I can't seem to get it working under lubuntu
<Slick666> anyone seen some good posts explaining it?
<andantino> i have just installed lubuntu on an older pc to see how it runs. I love it thus far. Very agile system. But I am having a problem with my monitor settings. It is detecting them at 1280x960
<andantino> it should be 1024x768. I can change it without any problems but when I restart it resets to 1280x960
<Kurdistan> andantino, open the terimal and right xrand
<Kurdistan> write
<andantino> one second kurdistan...ill be right back
<andantino> alright....sorry about that
<andantino> xrandr?
<Kurdistan> yes
<andantino> ok
<andantino> done
<Unit193> andantino: Just to make sure, how are you changing it?
<andantino> i was using Monitor Settings in the preferences menu
<andantino> ive had this problem with certain distros on this computer
<Unit193> Hmmm.... That should keep the settings. Do you have an xorg.conf file? (/etc/X11/xorg.conf )
<pmatulis> yea, finally got around to configuring dual k/b layout
<Kurdistan> andantino, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<andantino> im just going to try another restart here
<andantino> brb
<Slick666> Kurdistan do you have any idea about my network manager question?
<Kurdistan> Slick666, samba share?
<Slick666> nope
<Slick666> trying to share my internet
<Slick666> I'm on a laptop, wifi connects to the internet
<andantino> alright its saved this time
<Slick666> I was hoping to set network manager to share internet over the lan
<Kurdistan> Slick666, I don´t use gnome network manager more
<Kurdistan> so I can not say exactly
<Slick666> what do you use?
<Kurdistan> Slick666, you can try to read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Slick666> thanks
<Kurdistan> you can also read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<trakinas> hi all.
<trakinas> Lubuntu keep complaining about my system having less than 5.3GB. Why I can boot the iso on a 4GB pendrive but can't install it on the netbook? which also has 4GB
<trakinas> trying to install 11.04
<Unit193> trakinas: Trying to install with less HDD space needs the disk from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<Unit193> "32 bit, low disk usage - For those people where hard disk space is critically low, this community edition requires just 2.7 GB of hard drive. This version is discussed at 11.04 Minimal Disk Space."
<trakinas> thanks! i was trying to find some link like that.
<trakinas> are there many seeds for the torrent?
<phillw> it's in the topic :) I do wish people would read it :P
<trakinas> phillw: I wouldnt try "get lubuntu" because I already got it.
<Unit193> phillw: What do you think I typed right before? :D
<trakinas> I tried something like "lubuntu 4gb" on google, but google finds many Ubuntu's link, but none lubuntu. and since today Im not on the mood of digging links from results, I came here. sorry for that.
<phillw> trakinas: I'm not too sure how else to call that page. It is a listing of all our releases after 9.10
<phillw> trakinas: it is no problem, we are here to help :)
<trakinas> =]
<phillw> trakinas: the torrent is on a server, as is the 1st iso area. The secondary iso area is my server.
<trakinas> Im getting from http. thanks!
<phillw> ;topic Topic for #lubuntu: Welcome to #lubuntu || Please use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat  ||  The various version of Lubuntu 11.04The various versions of Lubuntu are available at http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu (please use the torrent feed). Always follow the channel guidelines - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Unit193> phillw: Failed :)
<phillw> ;topic Topic for #lubuntu: Welcome to #lubuntu || Please use #lubuntu-offtopic for general chat  ||  The various version of Lubuntu are available at http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu (please use the torrent feed). Always follow the channel guidelines - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<phillw> ;part #lubuntu
<LAcan> guys I'm having a weird issue about the password for my default keyring... it doesnt accept my system password but rather my ubuntuone password... how can i change this?
<phillw> LAcan: I'm not familiar with ubuntuone, you may be better asking on #ubuntu-beginners. They may well be familiar with the issue.
<Unit193> LAcan: You can reset your keyring if you wish
<trakinas> (please use the torrent feed) - sorry! haha! but there were no "minimal.torrent" link there. so I used the http
<phillw> trakinas: that is why I try my best to ensure I hold a mirror of each iso on my server area.
<phillw> the main minimal install isos are held on Canonical's own servers. I only hold the lubuntu ones.
<trakinas> phillw: cool! If there is any .torrent somewhere/someday, let me know, so I can seed.
<phillw> trakinas: seeders are always welcome, at each release the servers just get hammered. Even though I'm on a shared server, they are dead cool about it as they do not mind a sudden massive spike in my data bandwidth as they know for most of the time it is low.
<trakinas> nice
<phillw> I have no hesitation in recommending both my DNS provider, nor hoster. It has taken a few years, but for those who use them I've never heard a complaint.
<phillw> trakinas: I'm going to send you an invite....
<derSoldat> hello all
<derSoldat> I would like to disable the resize icon in lxterminal
<derSoldat> http://i.imgur.com/2CB0l.png
<phillw> hiu derSoldat
<derSoldat> I want to get rid of the grey rectangle in the bottom right hand corner
<derSoldat> Any ideas?
<LAcan> Unit193, how do i reset my keyring?
<Unit193> LAcan: rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring (or login.keyring )
<Unit193> LAcan: Are you using Natty or Maverick?
<LAcan> and then just log back in?... im on lubuntu// not sure which it uses..?
<Unit193> Type   lsb_release -rc   in the terminal
<LAcan> maverick
<LAcan> and thanks
<Unit193> It's the first one in that case
<andantino> lubuntu is great! i should have tried this before.
<andantino> this is the perfect distro for my older pc
<Kurdistan> andantino, yes lubuntu is indeed great distro.
<Unit193> andantino: I think it's nice
#lubuntu 2011-07-09
<trakinas> can someone confirm this? try this: add the keyboard led applet to the panel. Activate all 3 indicators (right click - KeyLed settings).
<trakinas> turn on/off number lock. turn on/off caps lock. see if they will obey your keyboard.
<trakinas> try turning on/off a few times. here, sometimes the key led does not obey the kb leds.
<trakinas> well.... nm! I have to go to sleep. I will look forward it tomorrow. thanks, anyway
<Gyrostar> hi everyone
<Gyrostar> I've a question... I'm trying to delete completely windows to work on lubuntu
<Gyrostar> there i've 2 partitions in ntfs that i want to format and i was wondering if i should keep them in ntfs or format it in ext4
<Gyrostar> plus i want to increase the size of my linux swap and i was wondering if i should create one linux swap for each partition or just one is enough
<apanda_> ahoi
<apanda_> i've just installed lubuntu on an old centrino vaio laptop and it has crashed twice in the first minutes. i think it ran fine from the live cd
<apanda_> by crashed i mean completely froze
<bioterror> run memtest
<apanda_> ok, but i dont think its a hw issue, it runs fine with every other os i've tried so far
<Unit193> apanda_: Do you happen to know your video chipset? Or can you run    lspci |grep VGA   ?
<apanda_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<bioterror> Unit193, close call :D
<Unit193> bioterror: Short line and it was worth a shot...
<bioterror> apanda_, does that computer reply to ping when it freezes?
<apanda_> i will try that later, if it crashes again. as i will memtest :)
<apanda_> but i remember the HD was accessed briefly a few seconds after the first freeze, if that helps
<bioterror> check dmesg
<bioterror> if it prompts any errors
<bioterror> or use disk utility to check possible SMART status
<apanda_> the only line with "error" i have from dmesg is this: [   36.992513] EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro,commit=0
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> does not sound good
<apanda_> is there something to view smart info in lubuntu? i mean preinstalled
<bioterror> disk utility should have that
<elros> lubuntu has been very stable for me even in oneiric, so perhaps it's a hardware issue
<apanda_> is disk utility under system tools? i have the german version, it says laufwerksverwaltung, which translates to disk management
<bioterror> give it a shot ;)
<apanda_> yep i did, but i dont see any smart info there
<bioterror> paralimpset or what was it's real application name
<apanda_> ah now i saw it
<apanda_> had to scroll to the side
<apanda_> ok one sector was relocated
<apanda_> the rest is "good"
<bioterror> go buy yourself a new hdd
<elros> yeah
<bioterror> that's like a cheating person, if it can cheat once, it can cheat again
<elros> it will break soon
<elros> you can get fairly big hdds cheaply
<apanda_> ok thanks for the advice - but it cant crash twice because of one relocated sector can it?
<bioterror> you will have more bad sectors ;)
<bioterror> if you have important data, back it up now
<apanda_> well at least i've made a backup before resizing the ntfs partition
<elros> well, it works for now, but 50-80 euros is not that bad for a new hdd
<bioterror> +1 for that
<apanda_> i dont think i will buy another hdd for this laptop, its pretty old
<apanda_> and the wireless is very flaky with anything encrypted
<elros> if the hdd gets bad sectors its a sign that it's coming to the end of its life cycle, and it's good to invest a new hard drive
<apanda_> it ceased to work in windows completely now
<apanda_> yep i know
<elros> ok
<apanda_> i wanted to wait with buying a new laptop until intel has processors with their new "3d" transistors tho :/
<apanda_> well maybe i can get a used ssd.. but probably not for this ide bus
<elros> then consider buying a new laptop if you need one, the cheapest ones come in at 200-250e (9-10 inch screens)
<bioterror> skip the netbooks ;)
<apanda_> i would go for something 13".. but those are expensive :/
<bioterror> grab something second hand
<bioterror> and wait for the one you really want
<elros> lubuntu is a good distro for second-hand laptops
<bioterror> I mostly use recycled laptops
<apanda_> ok thanks for the help
<Dogwar1984> any one know how to get the panel back i did acidently deleted it
<elros> one way is to remove the current config files for lxpanel and login again
<Dogwar1984> thx
<elros> then it copies the default configs for you on login
<elros> ~/.config/lxpanel/ is the folder
<Dogwar1984> dold
<Dogwar1984> oki did work nice thx alot
<kristian-aalborg> did Lubuntu get the transparent panel?
<kristian-aalborg> and congrats on the "official" status coming closer... will there be a party? ;)
<Unit193> Only if someone has the Vodka....
<Unit193> And what transparent panel?
<kristian-aalborg> Unit193, lxpanel
<kristian-aalborg> http://a.images.blip.tv/Llelectronics-LubuntuScreencastLXPanel2PanelConfiguration338-27.jpg
<kristian-aalborg> seems to be in effect here... picture is from lubuntu.net
<Unit193> kristian-aalborg: It's works in 11.04 (Just did it in a VM)
<kristian-aalborg> neat
<kristian-aalborg> it's by no means a central feature, but it looks smooth... also helps downplaying that "XP SP1" look
<Unit193> It's not full transparency, but it works
<Unit193> If you put windows behind it, you don't see them behind the panel
<kristian-aalborg> ah, ok
<kristian-aalborg> I'll see when I install
<kristian-aalborg> anyone dual-booting with Win 7? Will the installer "take care" of things automatically?
#lubuntu 2011-07-10
<kosaidpo> hell oguys
<kosaidpo> any one knoes whcih command i can use to make chromium as default browser ??
<kristian-aalborg> how good is dropbox support on the newest Lubuntu?
<stlsaint> kristian-aalborg: i personnaly have not used it
<Fudge> hi
<herdwick> is there a way to add a desktop shortcut to Lubuntu desktop eg to access Abiword. It's for a limited ability user
<head_victim> herdwick: sure is, give me a second I'll find a link
<herdwick> cool
<head_victim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ is what I was thinking off but apparently it's not there
<head_victim> I'll look elsewhere
<head_victim> herdwick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1510662
<herdwick_> darn, crashed !
<head_victim> herdwick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1510662
<head_victim> :)
<herdwick_> sorry head_victim I locked up the m/c, thanks for link
<head_victim> No worries
<herdwick_> right click on menu item - what could be simpler. :-)
<apanda_> hm, can you reproduce this crash? http://somafm.com/play/digitalis with the default chromium + gnome mplayer settings crashes the whole GUI
<apanda_> or freezes rather
<apanda_> i can only move the mouse
<apanda_> i could kill mplayer from another terminal to fix the freeze
<bioterror> for me it just downloads digitalis.pls :)
<bioterror> VLC plays that without a problem
<apanda_> yep, mplayer not embedded plays the playlist fine as well
<hyper_ch> hi there
<hyper_ch> how can I make autologin for an user in lubuntu 11.04?
<Unit193> hyper_ch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ it's right in here ;)
<hyper_ch> Unit193: which I did... after fresh installation from alternate 10.10... but after upgrade to 11.04 it didn't work anymore
<hyper_ch> the graphical isntaller still can't encrypt the installation :(
<Unit193> hyper_ch: Is the file still as it should be? or has it been replaced?
<hyper_ch> Unit193: I chose to not replace it with maintainer's version from 11.04 after I did those modifications in 10.10
<hyper_ch> anyway, there were other issues and I have a fresh install now anyway... just upgrading to 11.04 before I alter anything
<w30> I hav lubuntu on a usb flash drive with 4gig for config. Is there an easy way to wipe the config and go back to default?
<w30> hav/have
<w30> I know I can reflash the drive on my desktop but how do I do it away from home?
<stlsaint> w30: do you have another usb drive you can use to load a linux livecd?
<w30> no, but Wal Mart has bunches :=)
<stlsaint> w30: if you could get another usb, then you could load another livecd onto it and then wipe your other one
<w30> yeah, I have the lubuntu11.4.iso I could just do the drive over in my desktop port
<w30> stlsaint, I have a couple of hp printers configured and it added a ton of downloaded apps from synaptic.
<w30> stlsaint, the next boot on a different 'puter won't have that printer
<w30> stlsaint, what if I go to a buddy's house and want to download porn? I might need the drive space.
<w30> stlsaint, not really, but you get what I mean.
<stlsaint> w30: please refrain from speaking of porn in our support channel and have you tried using those printers with generic drivers instead of downloading them all?
<w30> stlsaint, there will always be downloads for each computer you boot into.
<stlsaint> w30: hrm, im not sure im following what you are saying
<w30> stlsaint, if not printers then somethng else.  I would rather reserve space for wifi drivers and such that have to be inhouse to even get on the net.
<stlsaint> w30: so why not remove all the stuff you installed but dont want
<w30> stlsaint, that's entirely possible but awful time consuming unless all the changes go into a special area, file, folder
<stlsaint> w30: so your going to go back to fresh install?
<w30> stlsaint, proly, if I get it too full
<w30> stlsaint, on the usb flash drive that is
<w30> stlsaint, I am going to install it on my hand me down net book because XP uses the entire netbook 8.6 gig ssd drive juust for XP
<w30> Lubuntu is awsome :=)
<w30> I might eve put it on my Dell Inspiron 2gig dual core
<w30> eve/even
<stlsaint> w30: live install?
<w30> I bet it would scream with a live install
<w30> scream/screem
<w30> right now it's got Ubuntu with Compiz and it handles that with ease also
<stlsaint> yea i run ubuntu with compiz and when i run lubuntu it just blazes
<w30> stlsaint, cool, eh?
<w30> stlsaint, I pushed Lubuntu just for kicks and finally got lockup with a bunch of apps open and a full screen flv video
<stlsaint> w30: i have yet to be able to fully lock lubuntu up
<stlsaint> no matter how many browser tabs open
<w30> stlsaint, strictly on usb boot of course and no swap running.
<stlsaint> i even added many more desktops just to open up alot of apps
<w30> I have not had so much fun since I went away from Slackware in the late 90's
<stlsaint> w30: ah the great slackware
<w30> stlsaint, on an AMD K6, and it saddens me to see Ubuntu announcing a drop of support for that cpu. There is better cpu's going in the trash so I can kinda see why.
<w30> stlsaint, when Windows 8 comes out maybe more will follow, It gives scroungers a new look on life. Ha
<w30> stlsaint, thanks for answering my request anyhow :=)
<stlsaint> windows 8 is suppose to be the best windows yet
<w30> stlsaint, now that I have discovered Lubuntu I will take anything above an 8088 or whatever that came after
<w30> stlsaint, for hardware requirements or ?
<w30> stlsaint, I am not giving my vote to Unity or Gnome3 or OSX11 or whatever that takes an intire screen to choose or launch an application
<stlsaint> w30: hence i stick with ubuntu 10.04
<stlsaint> no gnome3 no unity or nothing
<stlsaint> just my good ol panels
<w30> and that stupid top panel that switches as you highlight the window the app is in. I did not like that in a Mac even though they do a better job with it at the moment
<stlsaint> i dont even like mac
<w30> stlsaint, the thing I wish for is some of the more useful command line programs would get a simple GUI, even ncurses like alsamixer uses
<stlsaint> w30: actually most do
<w30> stlsaint, 'cause I forget the switches used
<w30> stlsaint, and a reminder helps
<w30> like blkid is hard because I keep thinking UUID something or other
<stlsaint> w30: aye i see what you mean but most commands just run via terminal, no true need for a gui
<stlsaint> w30: like blkid does not need a gui
<w30> stlsaint, I am whining so I apologize
<w30> stlsaint, I need a cheat sheet for all them necessary but small commands
<w30> stlsaint, any idea for a good source for one?
<w30> stlsaint, I have mv and ls mastered heheh
<stlsaint> w30: clicompanion ;)
<w30> stlsaint, I would like one with "what ya wanna do?" listed first
<Unit193> I have a wallpaper with that... And take a look at http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/cli-companion-makes-it-easier-to-use.html
<stlsaint> w30: https://launchpad.net/clicompanion
<w30> Unit193, cool, checking now
<Unit193> stlsaint: Bothing thinking the same (I just couldn't remember the name)
<stlsaint> Unit193: you know im part of that team ;)
<stlsaint> Unit193: i actually submitted clicompanion to alex (webupd8 admin/author) for a article :D
<Unit193> stlsaint: No I didn't! I've never used it, but just because you work on it, I'm going to install now
<stlsaint> Unit193: lol, give us a about two weeks to put out a new release
<Unit193> stlsaint: Sure! I'll wait 'til then
<stlsaint> we made ALOT, (truly alot) of changes to it since that release on the lp page
<stlsaint> Unit193: our own lubuntu packager (jmarsden) also helps out alot with the project
<stlsaint> Unit193: i am pushing to get it into larger Debian repository :D
<Unit193> stlsaint: Sweet! Is this something you can contact a MOTU with?
<stlsaint> well MOTU is more ubuntu specific, we are looking at larger picture trying to push into debian ;)
<Unit193> stlsaint > offtopic?
<w30> ok, guys,gals I got clicompanion now to make a desktop launcher.....
<w30> I think I will be an amateur salesman for clicompanion; it looks good
<w30> mmmnnnhh..... what do I use for an Icon?
<w30> ahh... here is one; a picture of a terminal with warning written on it.
<DannyDroid> hello all
<DannyDroid> I seem to be having some trouble using Openbox / GNOME
<jmarsden> DannyDroid: You'll need to be a lot more specific if you want someone to try and help you :)  "some trouble" is not very clear...
<DannyDroid> good point
<DannyDroid> I simply, cannot log in when selecting gnome / opebox
<DannyDroid> i type my user name and password but then get kicked out
<jmarsden> DannyDroid: OK.  You are running Lubuntu 11.04 ?  And you have GNOME installed?
<DannyDroid> I thought it may have something to do with me having my /home on a different partition and the old config files from my old Ubuntu where causing it so fail so I removed them with no effect
<DannyDroid> 11.04 and I haven't installed GNOME,  no.
<jmarsden> So.. why would you expect GNOME/Openbox to work, if GNOME is not installed?
<jmarsden> Most Lubuntu users use the default LXDE environment, that is really what is expected...
<DannyDroid> I assumed that if it was already in the menu that it was already installed
<DannyDroid> I just wanted to see how gnome compared to LXDE on Lubuntu
<DannyDroid> You will have to forgive me, I've only been a Linux user for a year or so :P
<jmarsden> To do that you would need to install GNOME.  It is way too big to be installed in Lubuntu by default.
<DannyDroid> Makes sense when you say it :P .
<jmarsden> Overall, GNOME is bigger, fancier, and slower; LXDE is smaller, faster, and quicker.  Lubuntu is mainly aimed at people with older PCs, or who value the speed over the extras that GNOME offers.
<DannyDroid> I guess a better option for me would be to just get the hang of LXDE instead of going back to gnome ways
<jmarsden> Agreed.
<DannyDroid> That's why I'm here. Ubuntu was just running too slow on my poor little Atom and locked up way more then I could bare
<DannyDroid> Lubuntu has been a dream so far
<jmarsden> OK, then stick with LXDE and you should do well :)
<DannyDroid> Now, to find myself a nice, light dock and elementary theme :P
<DannyDroid> And I will be one very happy Lubuntu user - in fact, I going with the 10.10 Lubuntu theme.
<LuckySMack> i just installed lubuntu desktop after installing ubuntu natty (fresh install). and it seems I now have no sound. all my sound drivers appear to be installed (though it appears as if both alsa and pulseaudio are installed).
<LuckySMack> i tried running 'ubuntu-bug sound' but it wasnt able to determine anything.
<LuckySMack> i also have no applications > preferences > sound in my applications
<LuckySMack> was hoping someone might be able to help get it fixed
<GTRsdk> LuckySMack, does just running ubuntu-bug and choosing a sound option work?
<jmarsden> LuckySMack: Since this is a fresh install, it might be easiest to simply install Lubuntu, so you only have one sound subsystem?  Do you really need to have both GNOME/Unity and LXDE on the machine?
<LuckySMack> no it didnt. i managed to get the sound options up from the terminal but nothing worked.
<LuckySMack> i uninstalled gnome desktop.
<LuckySMack> i wanted to try lubuntu cause gnome/unity has just been too buggy. and lubuntu looked nice.
<LuckySMack> does lubuntu use alsa? i can just remove all the pulse audio stuff
<jmarsden> LuckySMack: Yes.  But rather than try a peculiar "GNOME plus lubuntu-desktop minus gnome-desktop" install, which is going to be relatively rare and untested, just install Lubuntu :)
<LuckySMack> yea im downloading it now
<LuckySMack> theres only 1 dowload for both x86 and x64? just making sure i dont want to grab an x86 version
<jmarsden> There is no official x64 version of Lubuntu 11.04.  There is a separate unofficial amd64 iso.
<LuckySMack> oh ok.
<LuckySMack> i dont see a download other than the one on the front page
<jmarsden> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<jmarsden> What front page??
<LuckySMack> lubuntus site
<LuckySMack> http://lubuntu.net/
<jmarsden> That is not the only definition of "lubuntus site" :)  Use the ubuntu.com stuff instead.
<LuckySMack> alright. good to know. thanks
<jmarsden> There should be a link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu in the topic of this channel .. maybe a shortened one...
<LuckySMack> it took me a min to figure out how to get dual monitors working. but why does it seem smoother than using gnome. heh.
#lubuntu 2012-07-02
<chalcedony> my friend has an IBM thinkpad t40 1500MHZ - with lubuntu - but he can't disable mouse gestures on it .. how can he do it?
<chalcedony> is a disability issue please
<toscho> hi
<toscho> I want to use lxkeymap to change capslock to compose, but it doesn't work
<toscho> hi
<toscho> I'm trying to change capslock to compose via lxkeymap, but it doesn't work
<Fedora1> chess game for Lubuntu request
<holstein> Fedora1: i would just open the package manager of your choice, and search "chess"
<Fedora1> can you don it for me
<holstein> i can search, but that wont install anything on your machine Fedora1
<Fedora1> its not wroking
<holstein> Fedora1: no worries.. just let us know what is not working
<Fedora1> I wish aa 2D chess game
<holstein> Fedora1: you can check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<holstein> Fedora1: however you install software, or manage pacakges... just open that, and search "chess"
<holstein> in a terminal for example "apt-cache search chess"
<holstein> another example... open synaptic, and search "chess"
<holstein> read about the options, and choose one to install
<holstein> you can also play something in the browser such as http://www.chess.com/
<JJ-2e0bay> afternoon all
<toscho> hi
<toscho> I'm trying to change capslock to compose via lxkeymap, but it doesn't work
<wxl> toscho: you on precise?
<toscho> yep
<wxl> is the problem that you can make the change but it doesn't save or you can't make the change?
<toscho> i can't click the checkbox
<toscho> lxkeymap -> tools -> edit
<toscho> no
<toscho> lxkeymap -> tools -> options
<wxl> strange
<wxl> same problem here
<toscho> are the changes saved in ~/.config/lxkeymap.cfg?
<wxl> this is a known bug
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lxkeymap/+bug/996588
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 996588 in LXKeymap "Cannot select any keyboard option on LXKeymap" [Medium,Confirmed]
<wxl> ^ i'd go there and chime in with osme agreement
<wxl> subscribe to the bug report so you can get updates
<wxl> and yes ~/.config/lxkeymap.cfg is correct
<wxl> so you can edit it
<toscho> ah
<toscho> thx
<wxl> np
<toscho> so it works, it just doesn't show so
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> so if you chime in on the bug, it will give it a bit higher priority
<wxl> which should draw mroe atttention to it
<wxl> which should get it fixed XD
<wxl> plus, that way you'll know as soon as a fix or potential fix is out
<toscho> it doesn't seem to accept more than one change
<toscho> if I set compose:caps und terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp, it only saves the last one in lxkeymap.cfg
<wxl> yeah, unfortunately, i've never really messed with it. afaik the config file is new as of about nov of last year so it hasn't been around very long
<wxl> i can't find any good documentation for it either
<toscho> so, let's see if he has accepted ctrl-alt-bksp as terminate
<toscho> no
<toscho> ok, he only accepts the last change made
<wxl> and now you have reason to make a new bug report
<wxl> indeed i find that even when i go through the gui and make multiple changes it will only save one
<wxl> seems there's a parsing error
<wxl> run it in terminal and look at the output after you've made multiple changes
<wxl> if you've never done this before, just run "ubuntu-bug lxkeymap" and it will walk you through what needs to happen
<toscho> i've done it before, but it's always taking me a lot of time in launchpad
<wxl> ubuntu-bug makes it pretty darn easy
<wxl> kind of fills in all the technical info for you
<toscho> seems so
<qstpp> how did app-review board get into precise?
<toscho> so is it a feature, that it only shows the global profile after each restart or a bug?
 * wxl is not sure what the smurf app-review board is.
<qstpp> it's not listed in sources.list nor sources.list.d but it can be seen in Synaptic Origin
<wxl> toscho: heh, doesn't seem so
<qstpp> wxl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard/
<qstpp> forgot to mention, i was asking about app-review board PPA
<wxl> oh, now it makes sense
<qstpp> it's there but i can't see it listed in sources
<wxl> this may be obvious but is there a key for it, too, qstpp ?
<qstpp> brb
<qstpp> wxl: didn't find the key for that ppa installed
<wxl> that's curious indeed
<wxl> unfortunately i'm not in front of my precise machine, so i can't double check that but someone should
<wxl> you SURE you didn't add it?
<qstpp> wxl: yes, didn't add it and i have found a question on askubuntu noticing the same thing
<wxl> bizarre-o
<wxl> i don't have it in quantal
<wxl> might be a good question to post to the mailing list
<qstpp> http://askubuntu.com/questions/148181/synaptic-package-manager-for-me-unknown-link-in-origin
<noob321> Hello, can anyone say me which Kernel lubuntu 11.10 uses?
<wxl> noob321: should be 3.0.0.22.26 i believe
<wxl> ^ that's using packages.ubuntu.com. i don't have any 11.10 machines around to test it out no.
<noob321> oki thanks because i want to run it in a VM ware and try to get the vmware tools for it
<wxl> s/no/on/
<qstpp> thanks wxl for your help. bye
<wxl> qstpp: sorry i couldn't be more helpful
<qstpp> no worries
<melodie_> bonsoir hi hello
<JJ-2e0bay> ok so whats happening in here?
<wxl> JJ-2e0bay: nothing really
<JJ-2e0bay> lol, good into to irc chat then lol
<wxl> well there are tons of more active channels here
<JJ-2e0bay> could you recomend any?
<wxl> what do you want to talk about?
<JJ-2e0bay> dont mind, just somthing with a bit of action, maybe based in the UK but not important
<Unit193> There won't be a ton here because it's just a support channel, #ubuntu-offtopic is more active for chatter, #ubuntu-uk for UK if you wish, or #defocus for network offtopic.  (And plenty more)
<Unit193> #lubuntu-offtopic exists and is used, but isn't active right now.
<JJ-2e0bay> just founf list so may give that a go
<JJ-2e0bay> found even
<JJ-2e0bay> thanks for the info :-)
<melodie_> good night
#lubuntu 2012-07-03
<sithfm> hi there, can anyone tell me where to look for my panel configuration file for lubuntu 12.04? I seem to have lost it and need to go tell nautilus to start up without changing my damn root window / background
<Unit193> Should be in ~/.config/lxpanel/
<sithfm> /usr/share/lxpanel/profile/Lubuntu/panels <- think i found it
<Unit193> That's not for the current user.
<sithfm> ah yes
<sithfm> thanks
<sithfm> .config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels
<Unit193> Yep, if things have gone very wrong, you can delete that and restart the panel to get back to default config.
<sithfm> thanks
<sithfm> /usr/share/applications/nautilus.desktop
<sithfm> needed to change that
<sithfm> the Exec= line
<sithfm> to jsut add the parameter to not manage root window
<Unit193> And nautilus like s to take over the desktop. :/
<sithfm> ther's another binary/script that can be run to do that too i think
<sithfm> lxpanel -reset or something
<sithfm> it's been a looong time since I've booted into this environment i'm rusty :P
<Unit193> lxpanelctl restart
<sithfm> excellent, thanks again
<sithfm> weird, i am convinced i've made this change in the past
<sithfm> oh well
<sithfm> i much prefer nautilus to pcmanfm so i am willing to live with this idiosyncrasy
<Unit193> nautilus --no-desktop, or somehting....
<Unit193> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/nautilus
<Unit193> (I did remember right!)
<sithfm> argh, so i made the change and logged out of my session and logged back in
<sithfm> lubuntu reported an 'internal error', expanding the details showed /usr/bin/lxpanel
<sithfm> and yep wouldnt you know, on launching nautilus it reset the background
<sithfm> yes you did hehe
<sithfm> wondering if some other xsession is starting or something via lxdm for some reason
<sithfm> hmm
<Unit193> Using LXDM in 12.04?
<sithfm> yeah
<sithfm> well, i'm 90% sure
<sithfm> how can i tell
<Unit193> Well, it'd still work fine, but uses lightdm by default.
<sithfm> hmm
<P-Chan> Hi! How change icon size in the start menu?
<P-Chan> Hi plz I need support
<ClientAlive> wow, only 68 people are into lubuntu? But lubuntu rox!
<Tm_T> irc channel population isn't the whole usebase
<Tm_T> (or necessarily part of usebase either)
<ClientAlive> gosh I hope not  :>
<ClientAlive> I just started using lubuntu (well it's 1`2.04 server with lxde on it) and I think its awesome
<ClientAlive> Well, hope someone can help me with this. I've gone through 3 different virutalization platforms by now and the same issue is with every one. So now I think it's in the vm itself, not the virutalization package. I don't have the correct screen resolution available under Preferences > Monitor Settings what can I do to get the resolution I need? xrandr? /etc/xdg/lxsession/LXDE/autostart ?
<Unit193> Right, well Ubuntu (server) +LXDE isn't exactly Lubuntu, but what are you using to run the VM? What software?
<ssrvm> hi
<ssrvm> is there any way to disable the ability( of non admin user in lubuntu) to edit defautl lxde panel, change/edit/delete desktop icons etc?
<ssrvm> help please
<Jordan_U> I've installed the package rss-glx (really slick screensavers) and I can run /usr/lib/xscreensaver/spirographx from a terminal, but spirographx is not listed as an option in the xscreensaver preferences. Any idea how to get it to show up there?
<snikker> hi, there is a way to disable standby?
<melodie_> snikker, what is "standby" ?
<ochosi> i assume it's "suspend to ram"?
<melodie_> ochosi, I would not be sure
<melodie_> disable "suspend to ram" would not make much sense to me
<melodie_> I'll bb a little later
<snikker> melodie_: i mean a power management
<snikker> which disable hard disk and monitor after x minutes
<melodie_> snikker, ok. have you looked in the control center or such ? (didn't notice that in the Lubuntu version I installed)
<snikker> melodie_: i don't have find nothing in control cente
<snikker> *center
<melodie_> what about something having for name "gnome-power-manager" ? Is it installed ?
<melodie_> snikker, ?
<bioterror> lubuntu 12.04 has xfce4-power-manager
<melodie_> hi bioterror
<snikker> melodie_: no, gnome-power-manager isn't installed
<melodie_> snikker, you configure xfce4-power-manager for one, and xscreensaver for the monitor, and it should solve it for you
<melodie_> snikker, please try to follow :)
<melodie_> have to go...
<snikker> melodie_: ok, thanks
<Lukah> Hi, I haven't used irc much in the last ten years.  I'm using Irssi.  What is the most common way to get a list of channels on a server (other than /list)?  Web/Use a different client/Dump the list to a file and grep-sed-foobar it?
<Lukah> Btw, I'm asking in here because I use lubuntu, and I'm sure many of you appreciate lightweight methods of doing things.  As opposed to "just grab BloatwareIrcClient2000"
<AlanBell> !alis | Lukah
<ubottu> Lukah: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Lukah> wow, cool bot
<Lukah> sweet, thanks for the help
#lubuntu 2012-07-04
<Unit193> Jordan_U: Did you restart the daemon? (Or fix it already?)
<Jordan_U> Unit193: Yes (and no).
<Unit193> Here's a paste of /usr/share/README.xscreensaver http://paste.ukikie.tk/?c36e5cec633b3aba#kIF5ST5uuGdcN2mtYmmMnfvY16QUIGDN4eiyU8HFUqw=
<Unit193> Bah, /usr/share/doc/rss-glx
<Unit193> That get it?
<Jordan_U> Unit193: Thanks. I now can use XSpirograph, but not SpirographX (the latter is far superior to the former IMHO).
<Jordan_U> Unit193: I tried the script first, then adding the lines manually, neither worked (SpirographX is still not an option in xscreensaver-demo).
<Jordan_U> Unit193: Is it working for you?
<Unit193> I see it in the list, but changed it to match the format of the rest of the config.
<Unit193>   GL: 				spirographx --root			    \n\
<Unit193> (That clearly being a good paste....)
<Jordan_U> Unit193: Thanks, it's now working. I have my favorite screensaver back :)
<Unit193> Great, now you should submit a bug report. ;)
<Jordan_U> Will do (though not tonight).
<Unit193> Righto, have a good one.
<ssrvm> hi
<Halexander9000> Greetings from Eastern Europe! Could someone help me restore my sound output from my computer? I have an ASUS EEE PC 904HD running UBUNTU, and today while watching a Youtube video, the audio just upped an muted itself. Tried the audio mixer, everything was set to high, still nothing. Tried Pavucontrol from the console, still nothing. Could someone please help me?
<Halexander9000> I even rebooted. Still nothing.
<ikonia> Halexander9000: you're running Ubuntu, #ubuntu is the best place to ask (as you are doing so now)
<Halexander9000> Well, I do have the lubuntu interface.
<kanliot> did you install ubuntu, then lxde? Halexander9000
<Halexander9000> Yup.
<kanliot> so pavucontrol wasn't muted or anything?
<Halexander9000> Nope. Tried Alsamixer in the console. Still, nothing. I even disabled the Auto-mute function.
<kanliot> did you try a cold boot?
<kanliot> and verify your headphones aren't broken?
<Halexander9000> I did.
<Halexander9000> In fact... now that you mention it. I plugged my headphones and the sound it working. I unplug then, and the internal speakers don't work.
<kanliot> good coz i was outta ideas
<kanliot> :)
<head_victim> Sounds like a dry solder joint inside the case somewhere.
<kanliot> yeah, some youtube got in that soder jointings
<Halexander9000> ... but the speakers have been working since 2008.
<Halexander9000> ...
<Halexander9000> Har-har...
<head_victim> And on that note, good night all
<fluffyguy> Im having odd sound issues ( silent/loud sound jumps) ,my question is would I have problems with pulse audio?
<dirk> I'm trying to install lubuntu 12.04 ppc on my old and trusty Pismo ... to no avail. I've tried the regular install disk - it keeps failing telling me that it cannot mount the root device
<dirk> next stop: alternative installer. I get halfway through the install but then it typically freezes when installing the packages, always at 6% progress
<dirk> I've booted the alternative installer and ran the check target - it fails reproducibly on the locales_2.13....deb package
<dirk> yes, I've compared the MD5 sums of the downloaded isos ... they match
<fluffyguy> dirk you could try Bodhi linux
<dirk> never heard of that ... how does it compare to lubuntu?
<fluffyguy> Well its lighter due to E17 ,too "fancy" for my liking but it is really fast
<fluffyguy> I prefer LXDE due to its minimalistic look
<dirk> err, are you sure Bodi is for powerpc?
<fluffyguy> dirk try it,if it wont work puppy linux is a way to go.  Honestly if you want faster response you could try ask at #ubuntu
<dirk> ok thanks
<smile> bye :p
<melodie_> hello
<gfom> I have no login screen.  I think I did this on purpose when I set up this box a couple of months ago, but the point of this computer is different now, and it needs to be multi user with a login screen.  I've no idea how to fix this.
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Stop_autologin_For_release_12.04_and_on_.28LightDM.29
<gfom> bioterror, thanks
<akls> new windows appear with the size of the screen, but not maximized. is it ok?...
#lubuntu 2012-07-05
<blackcatgatonegr> Uget, best download manager for ubuntu, and is no small it can fit on a floppy disk
<blackcatgatonegr> I mean, best small light download manager
<origamifreak> hello
<origamifreak> anyone here?
<origamifreak> hello?
<Unit193> !anybody
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<origamifreak> ok, just seeing if anyone was there to answer
<origamifreak> I'm tryilng to get lubuntu to use the correct aspect ratio and a decent resolution on an external monitor. The external monitor is a 1080 HD tv and I'm running lubuntu off of an Asus 1000 he netbook. I know I'm probably not going to get 1080 hd resolution but non of the default values are the correct aspect ratio and a decent resolution.
<origamifreak> I tried using the terminal and xrandr, but no luck
<Unit193> Did you try and see if generating an xorg.conf file helped?  Or maybe arandr?  I know mine supports more than it's pretending too so I just add what I want manually with xrandr.
<origamifreak> I tried adding a couple different configurations using the terminal and xrandr but the screen just turned black when I applied the changes
<origamifreak> I haven't tried arandr, Does it allow you to add different resolutions other than the default?
<Unit193> !fixres
<Unit193> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<Unit193> It's just a GUI to xrandr, so I'd say not a ton of help.
<origamifreak> ok thanks, ubottu and Unit193, I might try making an xorg.conf file. I'm still kind of new to Linux, so it may take a little study/ trial and error.
<origamifreak> I've also tried other distros based off of Ubuntu that gave me a better resolution/ aspect ratio options, but lubuntu seems to be doing the best so far when it comes to speed
<Unit193> You could try and see what may differ.
<origamifreak> Since it's a netbook (and several years old) I was looking for a really minimal linux distrobution. So far I've tried joli os, bodhi linux, crunchbang linux, and lubuntu.
<origamifreak> lubuntu and joli os seem to work the best, Joli os is just a little slower and doesn't support some of the applets I want to install, but Lubuntu has this aspect ratio problem which makes everything look a little squished
<holstein> the aspect ratio problem?
<holstein> sometimes i fire up knoppix, and steal the xorg.conf from it
<holstein> if it looks like you want on some other distro of linux, then you *can* make it look that way in lubuntu... it might be challenging though
<Unit193> I hear puppy gives good xorgs too, you seen it?
<holstein> Unit193: your right... that would be better
<holstein> you have that nice config at the startup
<holstein> origamifreak: ^^
<origamifreak> hey, sorry, I was checking some stuff on my tv and computer
<origamifreak> it turns out that the TV has a mode to display in 4x3 which is the correct aspect ratio
<origamifreak> although I still might try and get an xorg.conf file or make my own
<jarnos> I can not umount an usb stick. Umount anyway does not work for it in pcmanfm 0.9.9.
<jarnos> Neither does sudo umount -f
<jarnos> Oh, later it worked by pcmanfm. BTW, I could not umount the stick by Windows XP earlier today.
<bkm> hello, how can i alter the autocompleted items in `lxpanelctl run` or add a command to `lxpanel menu` ?
<leszek> hi
<BMS1> Hello wizards, does lubuntu not load the .config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml file by default?
<BMS1> I suppose not, since the lubuntu-rc.xml encourages copying it, but it would be nice to have several files loaded so I can segregate some stuff out into smaller, more manageable files.
<sb1980> hi! i've got a weird behaviour: when running mpd (via sonata) i can't view flash videos. i have to stop sonata (sometimes even disconnect) to view. anyone know what to do?
<holstein> these days, i usually try the chrome browser (not chromium) since its got its own flash in there
<leszek> which has nothing to do with the described problem holstein :P
<holstein> its a suggestion for troubleshooting the current version of flash being used
<leszek> sb1980: what is the output audio plugin you use for mpd ? It should be alsa not oss otherwise your soundcard is blocked and therefore flash does not play any audio
<holstein> also, trying a different browser... feel free and suggest anything you'd like though
<leszek> holstein: I highly doubt it has to do with the used browser or flashplayer
<holstein> sure.. and i bet you are right.. flash *is* problematic in linux though
<sb1980> the problem occurs in firefox as well as chrome.
<sb1980> leszek: audio_output { type: "alsa": }
<sb1980> could this be overwritten somewhere?
<sb1980> also (maybe related) as soon as i mute my alsa master once, i can't get the sound back
<leszek> sb1980: but playback of audio works like say for example mplayer when you are playing a song in sonata ?
<sb1980> lesczek: as now its muted anyway i can' check, but i think other players might have been blocked too.
<leszek> thats a strange problem then. Seems that dmix is broken I guess. What soundcard do you have ?
<sb1980> i've got a RealTek alc892 onboard. and i've got a nvidia gpu which is listed in my sound devices?!
<sb1980> b/c of hdmi i guess
<sb1980> wait, i'll reboot to verify the problem with another audio player instead of flash player
<sb1980> rhythmbox: no sound at all, nomatter whats happening in sonata
<sb1980> but now mpd tells me: output: Failed to open "My ALSA Device" [alsa]: Failed to open ALSA device "hw:0,0": Device or resource busy
<sb1980> it looks like the sound is being distributed on my different output options . now rhythmbox was playing on "left"
<melodie_> hello
<kanliot> hi melodie_
<melodie_> hi kanliot !
<kanliot> sup
<melodie_> good night
#lubuntu 2012-07-06
<bkm> hello, is there a keyboard way to get from one workspace to another?
<Unit193> C-A-Left
<Unit193> bkm: There's a few more too, but that should generally do it.
<bkm> awesome! where would i find that on the 'web?
<Unit193> Dunno, I just grep'd my lubuntu-rc.xml
<bkm> /usr/lxpanel/
<bkm> /usr/lxpanel/<something> ??
<Unit193> Nope, ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<P-Chan> sometimes my DE freezes and after that goes normal
<P-Chan> cause headache for me
<pAt_> hi, how can I switch the right click on the desktop back to its normal function?
<kanliot> pAt_, you there?
<pAt_> yes kanliot
<kanliot> hold on
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Right-clicking_on_desktop_pulls_up_a_menu_that_is_missing_the_.22Desktop_Preferences.22_option_and_now_I_can.27t_change_my_wallpaper
<pAt_> thx kanliot, exactly what I have been looking for :)
<nesr01> hello, when I want create folder in pcmanfm's save dialog, it just blink a new folder is not created. its just me?
<smile> bye :p
#lubuntu 2012-07-07
<surfn> hey, I want Lubuntu to play a sound when it's finished loading - how do I do that?
<keithclark> Wow, quiet. I guess no problems are being had?
<haddiman> Is installing "ubuntuone-client-gtk" still the best way to get support for Ubuntu One or is there a better/alternative method?
<Unit193> Thought it was just ubuntuone-client since ubuntuone-client-gtk doesn't exist.
<Unit193> !info ubuntuone-client-gtk
<ubottu> Package ubuntuone-client-gtk does not exist in precise
<haddiman> Unit193, I was going off of this http://askubuntu.com/questions/36117/ubuntu-one-on-lubuntu . I noticed that the Lubuntu Software Center install the ubuntuone-installer package when installing Ubuntu One. Does anyone know what package I'm better off using?
<seekwill> Hi. I just installed 12.04. All the fonts are really big :(
<seekwill> Err, all the fonts of the apps / WM are big. Fonts in Chrome is fine.
<hpuser23422> how to disable mouse wheel desktop switching in lxde?
<hpuser23422> & disable touchpad desktop switching in lxde?
<kanliot> hpuser23422, edit the openbox config
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Touchpad_settings
<hpuser23422> i want to disable mouse wheel/touchpad desktop switching only, when the mouse is hovering over the desktop.  Not within an application window.
<kanliot> well try the openbox method see if it works
<kanliot> search for GoToDesktop
<hpuser23422> OK.. I found "GoToDesktop" in /home/user1/.config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml
<hpuser23422> i suppose i delete that section??
<hpuser23422> oops that's ctrl alt left..  I'm looking for middle mouse button desktop switch
<hpuser23422> I think i fixed it.  Deleted a bunch of desktop/mouse stuff from that file..restarting desktop
<silverarrow> I'm downloading lubuntu 12 for ibook G4
<silverarrow> it's from 2005, but still runs smoothly
<silverarrow> is anyone using 12.04?
<silverarrow> I haven't upgraded since 11
<silverarrow> so noone with linux on old macs
<silverarrow> I'm trying morphOS too
<silverarrow> but I would really like lubuntu
<silverarrow> everybody on vacation?
<silverarrow> anyone by the computer?
<silverarrow> is biohazard still here?
<silverarrow> and ikonia
<TheLordOfTime> ikonia is everywhere.  no clue if they're alive.
<TheLordOfTime> and this 'biohazard' you speak of is not here.
<silverarrow> bioterror I mean
<silverarrow> thanks for the info
<TheLordOfTime> he's here in the sense he's connected...
<TheLordOfTime> but... he shows as away
<TheLordOfTime> ikonia's away too
 * TheLordOfTime returns to lurkmode
<silverarrow> thanks for the info
<TheLordOfTime> yep
<silverarrow> it is summer, and people are outside
<IdleOne> silverarrow: it is usually easier to just ask your actual question
<silverarrow> I did, but ...
<silverarrow> I was wondering how well lubuntu goes on a G4 ibook
<silverarrow> I am about to try
<IdleOne> I'm going to guess it runs pretty smooth
<silverarrow> very slow download on 12.04
<IdleOne> use the torrents
<silverarrow> which will be ideal
<silverarrow> oh, yes torrent,
<silverarrow> thanks
<IdleOne> Don't be greedy, be leech-y.
<IdleOne> :-)
<IdleOne> rather seed-y
<IdleOne> anyway, use the torrents.
<leszek_> hi
<smile> bye :)
<ben_says> howdy all... powerpc build of lubuntu 12.04.   can't get xscreensaver to work, or updated.  so i uninstalled.   does it work?  is there a better way to have a slideshow like screensaver?
<bioterror> just dim the display, powersave is always better ;)
<ben_says> never mind
<silverarrow> I'm having trouble with the filecheck sum for 12.04
<silverarrow> i have down loaded it twice, and get the same sum but not correct
<silverarrow> which is weird
<bioterror> silverarrow, how did you download it?
<silverarrow> first time direct, second torrent
<silverarrow> or mirror I suppose they call it,
<silverarrow> I'm trying  to figure out where I mess up
<bioterror> are you using windows?
<bioterror> or what
<silverarrow> ohh, codes match
<silverarrow> yes windows
<silverarrow> vista
<bioterror> well, nothing then if you got already matching md5 checksum
<silverarrow> so for burning
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> I'm back to lubuntu
<silverarrow> with a better laptop
<silverarrow> and old mac and dual boot on the hp
<silverarrow> some suggested morphOS if lubuntu would not runs smoothly
<silverarrow> though I really like lubuntu
<bioterror> I wonder who was it
<silverarrow> some of the guys at a mac forum
<silverarrow> cannot remember who
<silverarrow> though, I am not intersted in updating osx
<silverarrow> morphOS is totally new to me, haven't downloaded it yet
<bioterror> it costs money
<silverarrow> the ibook runs fine, no problem just needs something more updated
<bioterror> and morphos is
<silverarrow> yes, and they have trouble with osx at work, with printing schematics and that
<silverarrow> kind of thing
<silverarrow> the lines and text get out of place, and they have been working at it for over a year
<silverarrow> they call apple and are told it can easily be fixed, but it never is
<silverarrow> which is a bit weird
<silverarrow> the IT guys are ususally competent at most stuff
<under> Hi how Can I see windows shared folder with lubuntu?
<KM0201> is it shared via samba?
<KM0201> open up file manager, and smb://windows.ip.address
<under> thanks
<silverarrow> is anyone used to mac? I'm booting a 12.04 for mac and it boots os x every time
<silverarrow> with the lubuntu cd installed
<wxl> silverarrow: depends on which mac you got, specifically. tell me the EXACT model
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> ibook G4
<wxl> hold down c while booting
<silverarrow> A1134 2005
<silverarrow> really old
<silverarrow> cool, thanks
<wxl> silverarrow: apple + opt + o + f will get you into open firmware
<wxl> that's a more hardcore approach if that fails
<silverarrow> i get lubuntu text
<silverarrow> I have only 512RAM
<silverarrow> might have to get mroe
<silverarrow> it seems to boot
<silverarrow> my main goal is to get a lubuntu computer
<silverarrow> or at least buntu
<silverarrow> I have been very happy with lubuntu before
<wxl> lubuntu is about your only hope for that machine
<wxl> unless you do arch
<silverarrow> probably
<silverarrow> I was recommended morphOS
<silverarrow> I have downlaoded it but have no idea about it
<wxl> haven't tried
<wxl> that's the amiga OS copy right?
<silverarrow> and I think puppy linux might have a version tweaked for mac
<wxl> ew
<silverarrow> lol
<wxl> i'd rather build my own distro
<silverarrow> however, my main goal is to get lubuntu going
<wxl> (and i don't want to)
<silverarrow> error messages
<silverarrow> fiirmware file b43ucode5.fw
<silverarrow> not found
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> wifi
<wxl> i haven't succeeded in installing on my powerbook
<wxl> haven't given it much attention
<silverarrow> darn
<wxl> i've had other things going on
<wxl> so i'm not going to be a HUGE help with the nitty gritty, but if you don't mind googling your way through little issues like that we can get you on and going
<wxl> ehternet suffice for now?
<silverarrow> I've booted lubuntu on, HP, fujitsu, dell, and packard bell, worked fine
<silverarrow> I will google
<wxl> for the time being stick in the ethernet cable and get everything else going
<wxl> one thing i know-- no chromium OR firefox
<silverarrow> oh
<wxl> there's no chromium for ppc
<wxl> never has been
<wxl> there has/is with ffox but i guess canonical repos are like in between versions or something and the ppc version isn't there
<wxl> waiting from upstream
<silverarrow> I think it got stuck
<silverarrow> i like it when everything runs smoothly
<wxl> me too
<silverarrow> "starting to save udev log and update rules
<silverarrow> and it stopped there
<silverarrow> it it the last ibook model
<silverarrow> powerbook after that I think, and airbook
<silverarrow> now everything is stuck, I cant get the cd out
<wxl> you can hard shut down
<wxl> just hold power
<silverarrow> is there a key command for cd rom eject
<silverarrow> thanks it shot down
<silverarrow> I have rebooted with the cd, but still get stuck in the boot up process
<silverarrow> I don't even get as far as the CD verifying optioin
<silverarrow> I am trying to boot lubuntu on a ibook G4 A1134 from 2005
<silverarrow> any ideas?
<silverarrow> there really should be a clever way about this
#lubuntu 2012-07-08
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> any ibook users here?
<silverarrow> or preveous iBook users
<Lukah> I've install rxvt-unicode-256colors and I don't have a menu entry for it.  Does lubuntu use .desktop files for the menu?
<Lukah> nm, finally found how to refresh the menu
<silverarrow> hi
<Galeade> hi
<Galeade> where can i find themes for lxde ?
<melodie_> hello
<silverarrow> I have just managed to install 12-04 on the G4 ibook
<silverarrow> I have trouble with booting down, it doesn't do it properly
<silverarrow> it sort of hangs with a black screen and a few clourded bits on the screen
<silverarrow> I got help with the live boot up issue
<silverarrow> apparently there is a bug that needs a command to handle the old ibook
<silverarrow> so, no idea about the shut down issue?
<silverarrow> anyone here at all?
<silverarrow> lubuntu seems to run fine
<silverarrow> just a few things that need attention
<silverarrow> hi SkippersBoss
<silverarrow> any clever with old macs?
<silverarrow> anyone here at all?
<silverarrow> it might be a general lubuntu issue though, it will not boot down smoothly
<silverarrow> or even probable
<silverarrow> how do I eject a CD in 12.04?
<silverarrow> it's one of those slots that you just push the cd in
<silverarrow> and the lubuntu cd is stuck !!
<smile> silverarrow: open pcmanfm and click the eject icon on the left pane
<smile> :p
<smile> (the file manager)
<silverarrow> oh hi
<silverarrow> archivemanager?
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> I am booted from harddisk, and 12.04 doesn't seem to call it filemanager
<silverarrow> pcmanfm ?
<silverarrow> I'm newly installed and I don't even have wireless yet
<silverarrow> there is usually a cd ikon on the desktop, but not this time
<silverarrow> do you know anything clever from terminal?
<silverarrow> oh, it popped out
<silverarrow> diskutility,
<silverarrow> disc
<silverarrow> is there a clever way to store update packages, or restriced on CD or usb memory to get wireless working ?
<silverarrow> I don't have wired connection options at all
<silverarrow> at least not here
<Na_Klar> with a plain lubuntu 11.10 installation, can I configure my default sound card? Because everything workes like a charm, but I want to switch the default sound card. At its best without installing asoundconf or pulseaudio.
<hyperair> isn't pulseaudio installed on a plain lubuntu installation?
<Na_Klar> nope
<hyperair> apt-get install lubuntu-desktop on a base precise chroot shows pulseaudio being installed.
<Na_Klar> at least not on 11.10
<hyperair> oh 11.10
<hyperair> let's see..
<hyperair> nope, pulseaudio's still installed there
<hyperair> unless it's a recommends..
<hyperair> ah i guess it is
<Na_Klar> dpkg shows just the libpulse0, which is not the pulseaudio application
<hyperair> yes
<hyperair> as for default sound card, there's something you can set in .asoundrc
<hyperair> lemme just check it up..
<Na_Klar> as far as I know .asoundrd implies having installed asoundconf..
<Na_Klar> *.asoundrc
<hyperair> no.
<hyperair> .asoundrc is an ALSA thing.
<hyperair> it's read by libasound
<hyperair> http://paste.debian.net/178169/
<hyperair> if you're not using pulse, you can use this as your .asoundrc file
<hyperair> and change the 0,3 to whatever sound output device you wish to use
<silverarrow> hi
<hyperair> ah, the number comes from aplay -l
<Na_Klar> so alsa uses .asoundrc but does not create it by itself?
<hyperair> yes.
<Na_Klar> ic
<hyperair> it looks at ~/.asoundrc, if it exists
<hyperair> failing which, /etc/asound.conf
<hyperair> i think it might look at /usr/share/asound/ or something
<silverarrow> do you know about the b43 blacklist bug ?
<silverarrow> on 12.04
<hyperair> no
<silverarrow> I am struggeling abit with boot up related to it
<silverarrow> it turns out you need to give the command "live b43.blacklist=yes" for the powerpc cd to boot on some ibooks
<silverarrow> then " Linux b43.blacklist=yes" on the first boot, and it is suppose to stick for the next bootups
<silverarrow> but I have to do it on every bootup
<hyperair> extra kernel options don't get remembered.
<hyperair> you need to put it in /etc/default/grub
<hyperair> and run update-grub
<hyperair> then your grub.cfg will be generated with the kernel option there.
<silverarrow> trouble is I haven't wired network connection here
<silverarrow> and wireless is a pain
<silverarrow> is there a clever way to store driverpackages on CD and install from there?
<hyperair> well if you know which package it is, you could do apt-get install $pkg --print-uris
<silverarrow> I need to get wired connection
<hyperair> then bring the list of URIs over to another machine, and download all the debs.
<hyperair> then place the debs in /var/cache/apt/archives/ and it should be fine.
<hyperair> i think.
<silverarrow> sounds good
<silverarrow> brb, need to boot in lubuntu
<hyperair> if you can bring it to another computer running lubuntu you could have it share its internet connection via wire
<hyperair> networkmanager has support for internet connection sharing.
<silverarrow> oh, very clever
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> do you know if there is frugal install option in the lubuntu CD?
<silverarrow> sort of wizard run thing
<hyperair> what's that?
<hyperair> frugal install?
<hyperair> some sort of minimalistic install?
<silverarrow> it's when you boot up live cd, and you have a folder on the computer harddrive where things are stored, settings, it runs like a full os but minimal storage space
<silverarrow> I have only one ibook, and the other comptuer would boot a i364 cd
<silverarrow> 386
<silverarrow> but that might not matter much
<silverarrow> brb
<Na_Klar> hyperair, ty for the support.
<hyperair> no problem
<Na_Klar> ^^ wat? Although I modified /etc/xdg/libfm/libfm.conf and /etc/xdg/lubuntu/.../libfm.conf the ~/.config/.../ligfm.conf always backup at restart. I cannot make the modification permanent? Why not?
<melodie_> good night
<Casey> do you use xteam?
<Casey> or how do i pasta in xterm
<pcroque> Casey: Click the middle mouse button, or try Shift-Insert.
<Casey> ok well is lubuntu based on Debian
<pcroque> Yes
<Jacky> Casey: Ubuntu's based on Debian, and Lubuntu's on Ubuntu; quite polymorphic, really ;P
<Casey> ok
#lubuntu 2013-07-01
<Unit193> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<JesseH> I see
<JesseH> Thanks.
<Unit193> Sure.
<mikubuntu> could anyone tell me why my wireless login info doesn't persist between sessions? everytime i boot i have to enter the wireless passkey to connect -- this only started happening after i added the lubuntu-desktop to my *buntu several months ago.
<ianorlin> I don't know
<mikubuntu> could anyone tell me why my wireless login info doesn't persist between sessions? everytime i boot i have to enter the wireless passkey to connect -- this only started happening after i added the lubuntu-desktop to my *buntu several months ago.
<Guest47886> hi everyone, i've recently installed lubuntu 13.04 on my old toshiba netbook.  i love the experience, but the start-ups usually takes 5-10mins.  is there anyway to make it faster?
<Guest47886> ?
<remzo> hello
<remzo> I am having issues with pacmanfm and network drives
<remzo> i keep geting "operation not supported"
<JesseH> Hello remzo
<JesseH> Can you explain a bit more? I've never had the situation.
<remzo> JesseH, well I click on go>network drives
<remzo> and I get "error: operation not supported"
<remzo> I do not know why this is happening, as this is limited to only one computer
<remzo> I did try reinstalling gvfs-backends, ...
<remzo> but nothing change
<JesseH> What about gamin?
<remzo> and I get the same - operation not supported - with smb://MY_SERVER/ or sftp://MY_SERVER/
<remzo> I have installed gamin
<JesseH> And you logged out, restarted wtc?
<JesseH> etc*
<remzo> yes
<mikubuntu> could anyone tell me why my wireless login info doesn't persist between sessions? everytime i boot i have to enter the wireless passkey to connect -- this only started happening after i added the lubuntu-desktop to my *buntu several months ago.
<remzo> JesseH, I would have tried to upgrade to 13.04, but I need to keep 12.10 as it is a developers box with specific lib requirements
<JesseH> remzo, Not sure on a fix. Idle around and see if one of the experienced guys helps.
<JesseH> mikubuntu, One second
<remzo> JesseH, thnx
<JesseH> np :-)
<JesseH> mikubuntu, right click on that network icon and do edit connections. Then click wireless, make sure you have that setup, and "edit" the connection of your choosing and there should be a "automatically connect" button or something.
<JesseH> or well "connect automatically"
<JesseH> Make sure you put the password in the Wireless Security tab
<JesseH> It's the same for ubuntu, mikubuntu. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Networking
<Riccardone> Hi all, do you for a bug on the lastes 13.04 on the Desktop PReferences ?
<JesseH> Riccardone, your sentence is a bit hard to understand mate
<Riccardone> I try to change my desktop wallpaper, but when i reboot my pc, the desktop is the default desktop ... My modification deosn't have place ..
<Riccardone> the same for the font size, i changhe the font size to 8ppt, but at the restart i founde the default Ubuntu-11 ...
<Riccardone> *change
<Riccardone> JesseH: I installed yesterday yet ...
<Riccardone> I think my permission wasn't ok, but really the /usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers have the drw-rw-r-- permission so it's ok
<Riccardone> I've applied all the updates/upgrades but the bug remains ...
<Riccardone> do you have an idea ?
<JesseH> Riccardone, Not really sure. That has happened to me before on ubuntu, I am not sure what could have caused it.
<Riccardone> JesseH: i try many times. I'm sure there is a bug ...
<Riccardone> After all, I've formatted HD and reinstalled all from the beginning and the issue was present  ...
<Riccardone> So, i decide to stand by some days, perahps someon will fix the bug ...
<Riccardone> *someone
<JesseH> Riccardone, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ReportingBugs
<JesseH> Report it :D
<Riccardone> ok. Now I'm at office, when I'm going home i 'm going to report it :) thanx a lot
<Guest96277> Hi! IRC virgin here. Looking for help fixing a problem with Lubuntu. Is this the appropriate place to ask?
<JesseH> I believe all irc clients should give people a warning message saying "If you don't idle, chances are your questions won't be answered."
<leszek> hi
<Riccardone> leszek: hi
<malaphus> Anyone know how I can add (if possible) custom items to the main LXDE panel menu?  I know it generates the subfolders from /usr/share/applications/*.desktop, but I'd like to add a few commonly-used applications to the main menu itself (not within a subfolder)
<leszek> malaphus: you could use an editor like alacarte for this
<malaphus> Will look into that, thanks
<Unit193> I know in another DE you can use "Categories=X-XFCE;X-Xfce-Toplevel;"
<malaphus> oh wow, alacarte has like 100 dependencies
<malaphus> kind of overkill heh
<Unit193> --no-install-recommends
<stuartiannaylor> Hi apols, just did a install with the mini iso and then an apt-get install lubuntu-core and got loads on the install even end up with firefox and rythmbox installed? !!
<stuartiannaylor> anyone tried to get a minimal lubuntu from raring 64?
<stuartiannaylor> anyone chatting ?
<holstein> stuartiannaylor: whats the question?
<holstein> stuartiannaylor: there are volunteers here, yes
<holstein> stuartiannaylor: most testing happens on the actual iso's being installed
<holstein> stuartiannaylor: do you want help on removing the few apps that it seems the meta-package pulled in that you dont want?
<NSA_AGENT> hi all , im trying to get penguintv running on lubuntu. when i try to run it i get these errors. any suggestions. im really new to linux so im pretty lost  http://pastebin.com/gL3aSRKS
<holstein> Please export WITH_MOZ_DIR with the location of run-mozilla.sh to correct this issue
<holstein> ^^ thats the eroor message from the paste
<mikubuntu> JesseH: yes jesse, 'connect automatically' is (has been) checked, but it doesn't connect automatically
<bennypr0fane> hello, in Synaptic package manager, how can I find out for a given package which repository it comes from?
<holstein> bennypr0fane: i would right click and look at the properties
<bennypr0fane> holstein: nope it's not there
<holstein> bennypr0fane: it acutally is
<holstein> bennypr0fane: open synaptic.. search for the package, and right click
<bennypr0fane> tell me where exactly?
<bennypr0fane> Properties window has 5 tabs:
<holstein> under "versions" you should be able to tell where it is coming from withoht any trouble
<bennypr0fane> general, dependencies, installed files, versions, description
<bennypr0fane> in that tab, on my screen there is  nothing but the version number, which I can see already in Synaptics main window
<holstein> and, it should say where it is coming from
<holstein> ubuntu, or ppa
<bennypr0fane> does not
<bennypr0fane> oh wait
<holstein> bennypr0fane: what does it say?
<bennypr0fane> it says raring
<bennypr0fane> e.g. 2.10-33~raring1
<bennypr0fane> that's all though, really
<bennypr0fane> fvor upgradeable packages, there's the present version number and the one for the available update
<bennypr0fane> i dunno,. maybe I have a differnt version of synaptic
<bennypr0fane> it's 0.80~exp2raring1
<holstein> bennypr0fane: the maintainer is not referencing the PPA?
<holstein> in the common tab?
<bennypr0fane> This is where I looked for the info first, too, and it'd seem strange for it not to be available in Synaptic
<bennypr0fane> if a package has a little ubuntu-icon in front of it, does that mean it comes from official Ubuntu repos?
<bennypr0fane> because these packages don't carry info about the source repo either
<bennypr0fane> for instance, the package "base-passwd", in the "general" tab under "source" it says "base-passwd". In the "version" tab, there's just 3.5.26 (raring)
<bennypr0fane> So you get the info in your Synaptic?
<bennypr0fane> holstein
 * holstein checking
<ArchBeOS> hey guys. im a dev who wants to help out wherever he can with this project. Is there a wiki page or some place where i can start reading into how i can help?
<SonikkuAmerica> ArchBeOS: www.lubuntu.net should be a great place to start
<ArchBeOS> why thank you SonikkuAmerica for sending me to www.lubuntu.net. what ever would i do without that bit of knowledge.
<SonikkuAmerica> I hope that wasn't sarcastic... it has a Get Involved page... :\
<ArchBeOS> SonikkuAmerica: jesus man, im sorry. i feel like a jackalope now. i see where you wanted me to go. you didnt deserve that and i shall leave in shame
<ArchBeOS> i thought you were being a jerk to me like the fedora guys were...
<ArchBeOS> im sorry
<SonikkuAmerica> No biggie!
<bennypr0fane> hello, I need some help figuring out the contents of this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+archive/canon-stable/+packages
<bennypr0fane> the thing is, on that launchpad page, it lists a package that is not available to me in apt-get or synaptic
<bennypr0fane> I need a driver for my Canon Pixma MX350. For most of the printer models here, there are *3* packages listed, e.g.: cnijfilter-mx360series, cnijfilter-mx360series-32; cnijfilter-mx360series-64
<bennypr0fane> 1.) what about the one that dopesn't specify the architecture
<zleap> As a wild guess that could be text configuration files,  if they are not binary then the work on any architecture i guess
<bennypr0fane> 2.)  for my model MX350 there is only the non-specific one and 32. My system is 64bit. I'd like to find out why there's no 64bit build and what that means in terms of which driver I need to use
<bennypr0fane> also, if I do a search in Synaptic for cnijfilter-mx350, only the 32bit packages shows up
<bennypr0fane> what are text configuration files?
<bennypr0fane> zleasp
<bennypr0fane> zleap,
<zleap> yeah
<bennypr0fane> on that launchpad page, I don't see a way to get more specific info about each package
<zleap> text files with configuration info
<bennypr0fane> and they're cross-architecture?
<zleap> if you click on the package names you get more info, i guess wen you install it wil use what it needs
<bennypr0fane> only the "common" package extend to list its contents. the model-specific packages aren't clickable
<zleap> i know lpr has filters to make the printer work, these work with the binary packages i guess these are your text configuration files
<zleap> hence you may have cupsfilter for a specific package
<zleap> i am not an expert at this
<zleap> just trying to go from experience
<bennypr0fane> but if the unspecified ones are not actually installable packages, that would explain why they're not listed in Synaptic. apt-cache search lists them though: ~$ apt-cache search cnijfilter-mx350series cnijfilter-mx350series-32 - IJ Printer Driver for Linux. cnijfilter-mx350series - IJ Printer Driver for Linux.
<bennypr0fane> what is lpr?
<zleap> printing
<zleap> like cups, but lpr is a lot lot older but is there as it works and is used with other printers
<bennypr0fane> zleap, I have the common driver package 64 installed right now. If I try to install "cnijfilter-mx350series", it wants to remove the 64bit pkg and replace it with the 32 bit one
<zleap> ok
<bennypr0fane> the common pkg is there in 64 flavour, the specific one for my model only in 32bit
<zleap> so its a dependancy issue then i guess
<zleap> will the 32 bit driver work its for a printer
<bennypr0fane> I wanna figure out why the 64bit flavour is not in that ppa, but it is for other models
<bennypr0fane> I've used the 32 bit dirver in the past. a much older one though downloaded from Canon
<zleap> can anyone help here please I am in over my head a little
<bennypr0fane> sometimes it worked sometimes it didn't
<zleap> hmm
<bennypr0fane> yes please anyone! :-)
<zleap> i know it cna take a while to print
<bennypr0fane> so due to total refusal of the printer to respond, I removed it from the system and now I'm trying to reinstall it
<bennypr0fane> The ancient dowloaded driver is already installed
<bennypr0fane> the problem is cups can't find it on the network
<bennypr0fane> so I wanna try and see if it works with a newer driver
<zleap> the configuration is at port 601 i think so
<zleap> http://yourip:601
<bennypr0fane> I managed to add the printer to Cups  by specifying the Mac address manually. Still it doesn't respond to print jobs
<zleap> i can't help i struggle with this myself sometimes
<zleap> philipballew,
<zleap> anyone
<bennypr0fane> configuration of the printer? cups is at 631
<zleap> ok sorry
<bennypr0fane> well thanks for trying
<zleap> i kniow it was sometinglike that
<bennypr0fane> do you know if debian has ppas too?
<philipballew> zleap, whats wrong?
<zleap> I am trying to help bennypr0fane with cups but am in over my head on package stuff
<zleap> sorry
<bennypr0fane> philipballew, do you have access to what I posted previously?
<philipballew> your printer problem?
<bennypr0fane> yes
<philipballew> What did AskUbuntu show bennypr0fane ?
<philipballew> Anyone else had this problem there?
<bennypr0fane> philipballew, didn't check
<bennypr0fane> I know lots of people are fukcing around with Canon printers as they never provide proper drivers, but it's a total swamp
<philipballew> bennypr0fane, I always find good help there if it is just an error message I am getting. If not that, some other distros form page maybe as well.
<bennypr0fane> dozens of threads to comb through
<bennypr0fane> from page?
<philipballew> I have never used a cannon. I have an hp from like 2002 I still use
<philipballew> bennypr0fane, form...
 * zleap uses brother
<philipballew> my bad
<bennypr0fane> no error msg, just nothingness
<philipballew> I am not a fan of printers since they are made to break so the companies can make more money. I do not support that.
<bennypr0fane> philipballew, I made a type, not you. however, what is a form page?
<philipballew> bennypr0fane, I see. Well maybe you can ask on AskUbuntu if you;re not getting help here. That is my next step if it was my problem
<bennypr0fane> *typo
<philipballew> http://ubuntuforums.org/forum.php
<philipballew> like that ^
<bennypr0fane> alright will try
<bennypr0fane> thanks everyone
<bennypr0fane> alright, you did make a typo after all, twice. you meant forUm (U was missing). got it.
<philipballew> bennypr0fane, Blame the American education system.
<bennypr0fane> anyone know how to scan my subnet for the printer with nmap? I know my IP is 10.0.0.something
<bennypr0fane> my own IP should by easy to find, yes?
<wxl> ifconfig
<bennypr0fane> I have 10.0.0.36, the other computer has 10.0.0.255, the nas has 10.0.0.139. How would you scan for the printer
<wxl> you can do nmap -sP '10.0.0.*'
<bennypr0fane> I want to check if it's even up.
<bennypr0fane> right, -sP I was missing
<bennypr0fane> How do I find which protocol it uses?
<wxl> hm?
<wxl> sorry i got into the tail end of this convo
<wxl> what's the context?
<bennypr0fane> wxl I'm trying to make my Canon network printer work
<bennypr0fane> I've used the 32 bit driver on my 64 bit Lubuntu in the past. A much older one though downloaded from Canon. Sometimes it worked sometimes it didn't. So due to total refusal of the printer to respond, I removed it from the system and now I'm trying to reinstall it. The ancient dowloaded driver is already installed. the problem is cups can't find it on the network
<bennypr0fane> wxl: I managed to add the printer to Cups  by specifying the Mac address manually. Still it doesn't respond to print jobs. Cups says (or the printer is saying to Cups?): "cannot specify model number."
<wxl> bennypr0fane: this may be a good time to consult the cups folks. i'm not sure about that one
<bennypr0fane> this is with the newer driver from this ppa:https://launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+archive/canon-stable/+packages
<bennypr0fane> still 32 bit though as that repo doesn't have the 64bit flavour either
#lubuntu 2013-07-02
<luke1> hello all
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello!
<JesseH> Hello
<JesseH> oh, bye
<mikubuntu> could anyone tell me why my wireless login info doesn't persist between sessions? everytime i boot i have to enter the wireless passkey to connect -- this only started happening after i added the lubuntu-desktop to my *buntu several months ago.
<mikubuntu> the wireless settings are checked for 'connect automatically'
<JohnDoe_71Rus> check other connection to optoin 'connect automatically'
<JohnDoe_71Rus> check option "use to other users"
<mikubuntu> JohnDoe_71Rus: 'available to other users' is greyed out, won't let me check box it
<pusah7> cannot find "Additional drivers" anymore... where did it go?
<pusah7> anybody?
<JesseH> pusah7, Not sure
<pusah7> i think i may need some driver for my graphics card
<pusah7> before it was easy. just go to "Additional drivers"
<pusah7> problem is i don't see it anymore
<JesseH> I'm sure you can find a work-around, you have the internet to help you.
<pusah7> do you know where "software sources" is?
<pusah7> is it just you and me here? i thought lubuntu was a big community....
<JesseH> I think in lubuntu-software-center preferences.
<JesseH> pusah7, I figured it would be quiet, doesn't matter ill support either way :P
<Unit193> pusah7: System tools or Preferences, will be the last tab in Software Sources.
<JesseH> pusah7, Check "/etc/apt/sources.list " too
<pusah7> Unit193: ok found it. thank you
 * JesseH needs to get another usb device so he can fiddle with lubuntu on his other computer. :P
<pusah7> other question. i got the lubuntu disk with a magazine and after installation i have these ads-icons on my desktop. first question is: i can just delete them right? second question: is there a way of permanently getting rid of them in the guest session or must they be deleted at every new access?
<JesseH> No idea heh
<pusah7> Unit193: last help from you please :)
<Unit193> Ads? Lovely...  You can check if there are any ad related packages, or packages related to the magazine company and remove them.
<pusah7> ok thank you all and that will be it for me today :)
<JesseH> (come back soon, to keep it active) lol
<pusah7> :)
<JesseH> or #lubuntu-offtopic :P
<leszek> hi
<JesseH> Sup leszek
<trakinas> hi fellas!
<trakinas> I had some troubles yesterdat booting Lubuntu PowerPC on an old iBook G3. (white clamshell).
<trakinas> It would either freeze after the boot, with a message like "Fixed errors, reboot needed" or it would get distorced colours.
<trakinas> The solutions were: Boot using either lubuntu-nosplash or lubunut-powerpc-nosplash for the former. And  use "lubuntu video=radeonfb:1024x768-32@60 for the later.
<trakinas> I havent installed it yet, nor made a full test. but I could boot and get into the live cd Desktop. so here w have e my 2 cents. =]
<holstein> trakinas: what version?
<holstein> trakinas: one constant issue you will be faced with is that PPC is no longer officially supported
<trakinas> holstein: 13.04 PPC
<holstein> trakinas: there are not a lot of folks with the hardware available to test.. and thats not getting into the flash issues that are a reality assuming everything else works
<holstein> what i do is headless, no GUI installs on PPC, but i have 10.04 still installed on the on i still have, and havent booted it up in years
<trakinas> holstein: no problem. if i can setup a basic desktop it is fine. flash for me would be restricted to load youtube or other videos, and then download it with Unplug or other FF extractor plugin.
<holstein> trakinas: flash doesnt support the ppc architecture at all.. ubuntu doesnt officially support PPC
<holstein> trakinas: you are using EOL hardware that is challenging for any type of model to support.. commercial scenarios have long since stopped.. i would try and find a group of folks using any linux that all have the hardware
<trakinas> also, Id be use that only for some browsing while away from home. my full desktop/workstation arent ppc, so no hassle  there.
<trakinas> *using
<holstein> OR, just give up on it, since any non-ppc hardware that matches the specs are likely very cheap/free these days
<holstein> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<trakinas> holstein: I have Debian PPC installed there, but some restrictions like not being able to install mini-tube make it kinda a pain to watch any video there.
<holstein> trakinas: it will be a pain doing *anything* in a browser. .and it wil not ever get better.. only worse
<trakinas> holstein: I know. I had to ressurect that hardware cause I was going to spend 2 months away from home, without access to linux. and since I was going to a linux training for LPIC, I had to have at leat a shell for some study. so it was cheaper to plug my USB wifi and put debian ppc there, than buying any new hardware.
<trakinas> holstein: after I got home I thought about putting Lubuntu just to have something there, more "cute" than old XFCE, and with a few more resources.
<holstein> sure.. but if i were going to do the same thing you are doing, i would literally get a crisp 20 dollar bill from my wallet, and get an intel machine fro the thrift store.. and not expect a supported/normal experience from PPC hardware under any os
<holstein> running ubuntu or any variant in virtualbox would be preferable to PPC
<trakinas> holstein: I dont expect a normal experience.  and I agree on that, but I could not use other's computer for that purpose. If I had the option, I would have used Vbox.
<trakinas> regarding the thrift shop, I dont know any reliable thrift shop here. my friend had an old Latitude, but he had sold that before I could buy - which was my first choice before trying the ppc hell.
<trakinas> holstein: I have to be idle now. thanks for the conversation! =]
<holstein> there is a place here that sells them before they are tested.. you get them cheap, with no hard drives
<holstein> trakinas: /join the #lubuntu-offtopic channel for more chatting :)
<holstein>   /join #ubuntu-powerpc as well..
<vunerlox> Is there any benefit of using lubuntu over ubuntu? justwondering
<ianorlin> performance
<ianorlin> and you could like the defualt look better of lubuntu
<ianorlin> comp runs quieter from less processor
<genii> Less bloat.
<vunerlox> so is the only thing that people dont like lubuntu is because of looks?
<vunerlox> maybe its more basic lookiing?
<vunerlox> personally I love the basic look with all disabled visual effects
<vunerlox> I am looking for a linux distro that is very fast on the internet, I do a lot of joomla development
<vunerlox> windows 7 is slow
<vunerlox> although when I used it the very first time it was fast
<bonesawmcl> hi I have a question. I have a minimal install of ubuntu with a lubuntu desktop. It should display in 1080p over HDMI to my TV and does so, but I cant see the entire desktop (it is cut off at all side)... what to do?
<ianorlin> I like the looks as well
<ianorlin> not the cut off look
<trakinas> vunerlox: Lubunt will probably fit your needs for PHP development. but regarded the slow down, this may happen in Linux and Windows  if you have file indexing turned on.
<trakinas> vunerlox: specially when using a VCS.
<vunerlox> whats vcs
<trakinas> version control system = mercurial, git, bazar, svn, etc.
<trakinas> vunerlox: but Lubuntu will be a really good workstation for PHP dev.
<bonesawmcl> ok nvm... was a setting in the tv...
<trakinas> anyway, I gtg. later.
<vunerlox> cool
<vunerlox> and is it fast on the internet?
<pink___> hello!
<pink___> I'm looking for support, I'm linux and lubuntu newbiee, is someone here? :)
<pink___> none?
<pink___> :\
<Unit193> You haven't asked a question yet...
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pink___> sorry :)
<pink___> here the problem: I download and installed lubuntu into an usb drive. I installed teamviewer 8 also. It works just fine but: I need to star the program, not the daemon, at start up.
<pink___> at startup if I try to connect the system hangs with "initializing display parameters"
<pink___> but
<pink___> if I star teamviewer8 from menu:internet:teamviewer... the connection works just fine...
<pink___> I'm looking to start teamviewer at startup, the "startup applications" in lubuntu does not have the ADD button
<Unit193> pink___: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Boot_Install_Login#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_into_Desktop
<pink___> thank you unit, 'll go to read :)
<Unit193> pink___: Sure, and you know of VNC too?
<Unit193> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<pink___> I was used to remote desktop and vnc but in this case my lubuntu pc will have a 3g internet key connection. 1 pubblic ip, serveral user behind a nat. Cant open any port, there is no router
<holstein> teamviewer is where i would look then, but i have not had any luck with vnc type connections over 3g..
<holstein> should be able to add whatever you need to startup though
<pink___> first try, not working
<pink___> following the link I tried the GUI to move the shortcut to autostart
<pink___> but no autostart of the program
<holstein> pink___: i would try autostarting a simple app.. a text editor for example.. you are troubleshooting many things right now
<pink___> I just have to copy the program from /usr/share/applications to ~/.config/autostart
<pink___> ?
<pink___> or I have to try the complex way?
<holstein> pink___: i would start simple with a simple app, then move on
<pink___> ok, I agree, I'm asking if I have to copy the simple app :)
<holstein> pink___: again, i would start simple,, if you think that is simple, and try something else
<holstein> pink___: what i do is just search "autostart LXDE" and follow what i find that works
<pink___> just to note, I managed to get teamviewer starts at startup (thank you guy!)... but, still not working properply. Need someone that close the app and reopen, otherwise the connection hangs hangs with "initializing display parameters"  any suggestion?
<holstein> pink___: putting a delay on the startup?
<pink___> seems a good idea, do you bite me if i ask you how?
<holstein> pink___: nah.. i would just have to search for it.. i dont know right off
<holstein> pink___: with openbox, i used the autostart file.. is that how you did it?
<ianorlin> is there something like leafpad with tabs?
<ianorlin> that is lightweight?
<Unit193> ianorlin: I'd go with mousepad, new version is pretty darn nice.
<holstein> pink___: what i did looks a lot like this http://pclosmag.com/html/Issues/201009/page10.html ..the "sleep 10" or whatever i needed
<pink___> mmmmm
<pink___> thank you holstein
<pink___> I think I can do it (let's give a try)
<holstein> pink___: it might help.. i had to fiddle around a bit with a few apps, like dropbox.. though, this might not actually help you
<ianorlin> I mean tabs in lxterm is nice because then you can have the manual in one tab and still do things
<trakinas> ianorlin: maybe Scintilla will fit your  needs. have a look at it.
<holstein> gedit has tabs
<holstein> !info gedit
<ubottu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.2-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 519 kB, installed size 2699 kB
<holstein> if your system is of the specs that gedit is too heavy for it, i argue you shouldnt be using a GUI at all.. and using nano or something in the commandline
<ianorlin> any dependicies?
<trakinas> ianorlin: scintilla or gedit?
<ianorlin> both
<trakinas> ianorlin: scintilla/scite have some little to none. you probably already have all of them.
<trakinas> gedit will probably need some gnome dependencies you dont have
<trakinas> (if you have a bare lubuntu install)
<trakinas> http://www.scintilla.org/SciTE.html  -- check here for scintilla/scite
<trakinas> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/scite
<pink___> holstein... is there a chance that I broke the distro? I edited the bash scrip as your link (adding a line... sudo teamviewer --daemon restart ) and nowthe distro doesnt boot
<holstein> pink___: anything is possible.. just undo the changes, and try and boot
<pink___> how can I undo the changes if the distro doest boot?
<holstein> pink___: i would use a live CD.. the install live disk should work fine
<pink___> to look inside the usb and change the files?
<pink___> mmm
<pink___> I can do this
<holstein> pink___: to open and edit whatever file you changed.. and revert to default, and reboot and test
<holstein> pink___: you can handle it :)
<pink___> mmmmm
<pink___> there is a lil chance I made it... (and when I write "I made it" I mean we...)
<ianorlin> scintilla works nice and is what I was looking for and is nice
<trakinas> ianorlin: cool! actually, the text editor is called SciTE. Scintilla is the component that handles the text and so forth. my bad that I called it scintilla at the begin. =P
<trakinas> that is, you could create ianorlinEditor and use scintilla as its backend.
<ianorlin> yep
<ianorlin> works well
<trakinas> ianorlin: =]
<terminal-user> Okay, I've got a question for everyone:  For whatever reason, I am not able to log into Lubuntu using any desktop manager.  I've managed to gain access to my files after pressing CTRL+ALT+F2 and logging in via the terminal.  When I try logging in normally, I get kicked back to the login screen after seeing a brief message about something called "Plymouth."
<terminal-user> I'm considering just backing up my files manually and reinstalling Lubuntu, but I'd be afraid of the same thing happening again.
<zleap> it seems plymouth is some sort of theme http://askubuntu.com/questions/2007/how-do-i-change-the-plymouth-bootscreen
<terminal-user> Aha... well, whatever it is, it's preventing me from logging in and starting any desktop manager.  I've tried starting both Gnome and Lightdm, both returning the same error about Plymouth.  I really should have written it down-- I can't seem to remember the exact error.
<zleap> can you remove plymouth
<terminal-user> Haha, I suppose that might be something to try.  Once I back up my files, I'll have nothing to lose anyhow.  xD
<zleap> yeah back up first,  clean re-install is rather drastic
<zleap> most things should be fixable
<pink___> mmmm guys, I have another question, may I?
<terminal-user> Indeed, it is... but at the same time, it may be less time-consuming than continuing to try to find the solution to this problem.
<terminal-user> Go ahead, pink___.
<pink___> this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/880084
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 848164 in NetworkManager "duplicate for #880084 Auto connect to 3G network only works after manually enabling mobile broadband after modem inserted/bootup/resume" [Medium,Confirmed]
<pink___> broadband enable unchecked at reboot
<pink___> how can I solve it? it's really really frustranting
<pink___> I have the last lubuntu
<zleap> pink___, 13.04
<zleap> or 12.10
<pink___> 13.04
<pink___> (i think)
<pink___> (yes 13.04)
<pink___> I tried a delay     Exec=sh -c "sleep 10; nm-applet" & but does nothing
<pink___> still unchecked ad every reboot
<pink___> any idea?
<phillw> pink___: It's been a long time since I've booted with my 3G device plugged in. As my system does want to boot of USB devices before the Hard Drive, I tend to only plug it in after boot. But, if I get chance I'll see how it behaves.
<phillw> pink___: so I get this correct... you have the 3G device happily running and then reboot, at which time it no longer will work? Or is it that it does not auto-reconnect?
<pink___> boy I have to be honest
<pink___> this lubuntu is a pain :\ a whole afternoon to configure teamviewer and a automatic broadband connection, and first it does not have "automatic start up" and the there is the bug for automatic broadband connection
<pink___> c'on
<pink___> I give up and take windows :\
<pink___> thank you all
<phillw> holstein: and I thought it was going quite well.... Ah well, you win some... you lose some :)
<Kimera> howdy
<holstein> phillw: lol
<trakinas> phillw: i think it is funny when people blame the distro for a bug/glitch on another software.
<phillw> trakinas: it happens...
<trakinas> and I still people try to offend us when they say "i give up! i will be back to windows!".
<trakinas> like the other day, on mint's channel. someone said smth close to "there is no decent app for linux! im going back to windows".
<trakinas> well, at least they are trying.
<wxl> you guys are lucky Unit193 isn't around or he'd kick you all over to -offtopic
<Unit193> I am around.
<wxl> ohhh fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudge
<phillw> wxl: he is always around...
<phillw> trakinas: we've made our point on the publicly logged area, -offtopic is the best place to head now for further discussions :)
<trakinas> phillw: all right!  =]
#lubuntu 2013-07-03
<KriShaNsin> i have installed lubuntu two ways. the first way was from terminal on the 13.04 raring main desktop. and then there was a lubuntu session available from the drop down at login. and the other way was from Unetbootin live usb with the lubuntu desktop iso. which was a lubuntu login screen only, but that one had a netbook login option that i noticed and that didnt work well on my netbook which bummed me out.
<KriShaNsin> it did work but it doesnt seem like a good OS for a new Linux user
<KriShaNsin> i was originally excited when i saw the netbook login session though. i noticed that there is no good website that explains lubuntu in a human coherent way either.
<Unit193> THe "netbook" session was a test to show what you could do with lxsession, less of a real setup for Netbooks.
<KriShaNsin> its not for beginners in other words . lx . ldxe. lxde . kdlxe . oh man. i feel like am radio. how can normal people be expected to get all of this?
<Unit193> The Lubuntu session is generally a typical setup, what exactly do you not get?
<KriShaNsin> i like the idea of less resources. and it reminded me almost of an iPhone springboard and i liked that too.
<KriShaNsin> well my pc couldnt restart when i updated the original software update after install. i had to hard boot every time . i coulnd "restart" on lbuntu.
<KriShaNsin> and why are there 2 desktops on the panel?
<Unit193> As far as I've seen, more than one desktop is fairly standard.  For the people that don't use them, they can pretty much just ignore them.
<KriShaNsin> oh ok
<KriShaNsin> well, when i installed lubuntu from the unetbootin live usb, it worked , i logged in , and immediately it wanted to do a software update. so i did the update, and then after that it says, "restart now" button. so i clicked that. and then my laptop rebooted to a blinking cursor. and just sat there blinking for a long time. and so i powered down manually and restarted. it check disk for errors and rebooted fine. but once in . i could never "
<KriShaNsin> restart' and it was generally buggy. i had to be careful and more than once i got a frozen screen, so i did a clean reinstall of 13.04 raring main and i really like it. i guess i could try it again when i get another pc. but i am skeptical sorry. i dont know why people dont like canonical. but i hope that lubuntu can get a website together and humanely explain this OS.
<Unit193> http://lubuntu.net/ ?  But, whatever works best for you!
<KriShaNsin> i just want to give some criticism. i could be in the woods here but i hope am not. am new to linux and obviosly dont want to piss off a group of people who could hack my alarm clock. so no hard feelings yeah ?
<Unit193> Nope, whatever works best for you.
<JesseH> Heh
<leoquant> Hello JesseH
<JesseH> Hello
<pmatulis> when i click on a hyperlink in my xterm (urxvt) it opens in firefox.  yet my default browser is google-chrome according to update-alternatives (and the preferred applications GUI thing).  anyone know how to correct that behaviour?
<pmatulis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5840337/
<pmatulis> hm, might require a urxvt-specific config
<pmatulis> trying 'URxvt.urlLauncher:     google-chrome'
<pmatulis> yes, works
<Anne> hello, is here for lubuntu support?
<Anne> my lubuntu distro every time I reboot ask me to start ubuntu from a grub page
<Anne> is there a way to start the OS automatically?
<holstein> !grub | Anne
<ubottu> Anne: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> Anne: should just stat the first in the list, automatically.. unless you have changed it
<Anne> I have change nothing, Before there was a second count down... Not anymore
<Anne> the only thig I have changed are a couple of script to correct some bugs
<Anne> http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-auto-connect-ubuntu-1204-gsm-mobile-broadband-connection-on-boot-startup-service and a delay scrypt to start a remote desktop program
<holstein> ?
<holstein> Anne: so, you *did* change something?
<holstein> Anne: have you looked at the link i gave here and the other channel?
<Anne> I'm pretty confused beetwen the channel, i'll sit here
<Anne> ('m reading, but really you dont remember me?)
<holstein> Anne: correct.. i dont remember you
<holstein> Anne: i volunteer support for many people, in many channels.. nothing personal
<ianorlin> also is there a way to get it to say lubuntu on the grub page?
<holstein> ianorlin: manually edit what you like
<holstein> ianorlin: i would leave it along
<holstein> alone*
<ianorlin> yeah
<ianorlin> I am not sure it is worth it
<holstein> grub is something you can hide... or customize.. or break
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Boot_Display_Behavior
<ianorlin> bootloaders are not good when they go wrong
<Anne> dont worry holstein :) I rember you, it's more than enough :P
<Anne> is there a way to see the line number when editing " /etc/grub.d/00_header and change line 236 (this line is in the make_timeout() function) to  set timeout=0
<Anne> "
<Anne> ?
<Anne> I dont wanna mess in the wrong place
<ianorlin> what editior are you using
<ianorlin> there is in leafpad an option for line numbers
<Anne> lubuntu has leafpad
<ianorlin> I know
<Anne> found
<Anne> thank you ianorlin
<Anne> (starting to love this channel)
<Anne> mmmmm problem. What I found is different from the guide holstein gave me
<Anne> If the last boot failed or after a boot into Recovery Mode the menu will be displayed until the user makes a selection. The timeout setting in /etc/default/grub do not apply in this case.  To change this behaviour, edit /etc/grub.d/00_header and change line 236 (this line is in the make_timeout() function) to  set timeout=0
<ianorlin> you're welcome
<Anne> but in the line 236 I have if [ -f "sx ecc
<Anne> I have a fx at line 279 make_timeout ()
<Anne> and at line 285: set timeout=${2}
<Anne> is this the line I have to change?
<Anne> also have a line 282:  set timeout=${GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOYT: --1}
<ianorlin> I am not sure
<wxl> hm
<holstein> Anne: i must have misunderstood your question
<holstein> when you asked..
<holstein> 13:09 < Anne> is there a way to start the OS automatically?
<holstein> ^^ i assumed that meant the OS was booting manually.. is that not the case? the answer i gave was to change the grub settings to boot automatically
<Anne> I can boot the OS manually, I just have to press "ubuntu" from the grub menu
<Anne> But I need the autostart or the countdown
<holstein> Anne: so, edit the file mentioned at the link i gave
<Anne> I tried but the link is different from the file I have here
<wxl> holstein: you mean /etc/grub.d/00_header?
<holstein> Anne: i will give you the *exact* file
<Anne> right now I'm in 00_header in /etc/grub.d
<Anne> but It has different line and sets
<Anne> (from the one of the link)
<holstein> Anne: you have no reason to edit those.. those do not have anything to do with automatically booting anything
<Anne> ok, I'm starting to be a little confused :D
<holstein> Anne: whatever you have edited, please revert, and see that your OS is still booting.. then, i will tell you *exactly* what to edit
<Anne> I have edited nothing yet
<holstein> Anne: good.. *dont* edit anything
<holstein> Anne: close everything you are doing, and wait patiently.. thank you
<Anne> 'll arrest the sistem and than start it again
 * holstein is referencing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<holstein> i open /etc/default/grub ... i do this from nano in the terminal like this "nano /etc/defaut/grub"
<wxl> sudo
<holstein> *if*, i wanted to edit it, i would use "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" .. i would think it a good idea to back that file up
<ianorlin> is nano a terminal text editor?
<wxl> ianorlin: yep
<wxl> (but vim is better) XD
<holstein> i could also use "gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub" .. or leafpad, or whatever editor i choose
<wxl> "sudo nano -B /etc/default/grub" will automatically create a backup
<holstein> i need root access to edit the file, and i need an editor i understand how to use, and i would think it a good idea to make a backup.. many ways to make a backup such as the one wxl gave above
<holstein> Anne: the option that i linked above, and link here now https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Timed_Display is where i would look
<holstein> Anne: likely, the setup that i have is what you want.. 10 seconds then auto booting the first in the list.. my config looks like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5841010/
<holstein> Anne: clear?
<holstein> Anne: and you have rebooted to test the changes?
<holstein> probably need to run "sudo update-grub" before the reboot.. wont hurt to run that
<Anne> sorry, my dog politely ask me to have dinner :)
<Anne> here I am
<Anne> I shutted down the pc. I start it again. Now I have the gnu grub 2.0 page
<Anne> the page waits for an user input
<Anne> no count down
<holstein> Anne: above, i linked *excactly* how to change that.. please try following the steps and let a volunteer know how it works out
<Anne> Ok, I can do it
<Anne> ok
<Anne> My grub file, in the folder etc/default
<Anne> is already the same yoy pasted me
<holstein> Anne: i never said to put anything anywhere
<Anne> yoy=you
<holstein> Anne: i said to edit the file as root, and back up the current one
<Anne> (i dont put anything to anywere, I just open it to look)
<holstein>  /etc/default/grub
<Anne> yes
<Anne> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm wait a minute
<Anne> i spotted a difference
<Anne> ok holstein, dont bite me
<Anne> so: i make a backup
<Anne> i open the file as root with leafpad
<Anne> I add a # in front of GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Anne> now the line is #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0 (as your file)
<Anne> the other lines are =
<Anne> (equal? what's the word in englis?) anyway
<holstein> Anne: use a pastebin, and copy paste
<holstein> !paste | Anne
<ubottu> Anne: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Anne> saved, reboted but nothing, I still have no contdown and I have to manually select "ubuntu" from the grub menu
<Anne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5841101/
<holstein> Anne: and you ran "sudo update-grub" ?
<Anne> yes
<Anne> nothing change
<Anne> could be this thing? If the last boot failed or after a boot into Recovery Mode the menu will be displayed until the user makes a selection. The timeout setting in /etc/default/grub do not apply in this case.
<holstein> Anne: i'll tel you exactly what i would do.. hit the enter button, and enojot the OS
<holstein> enjoy*
<Anne> but I'm tring to make a sort of server
<holstein> Anne: that is *exactly* what is happening, correct?
<holstein> so what is causing that?
<Anne> I have only one option
<holstein> Anne: nothing you are saying prevents a server from running
<holstein> Anne: what would i do?
<holstein> as i said, deal with it as is.. you can try boot repair from a live CD https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<holstein> otherwise, you'll need to elaborate about *everything*.. what message.. why.. when did you get it? what oerating systems are installed? how did you install them
<holstein> i would say, you will fool around with this, and maybe discover what broke what and "fix" it.. or, maybe make the machine not boot.. and to gain what? you dont need the machine to boot up automatically to run it as a server
<Anne> I actually do, It will be in my cabin (far away from my house) I managed to have a remote desktop but I can go to start up the pc manually If i need to reboot
<Anne> anyway, let's give a try to boot repair
<holstein> you want battery backup, anyway
<holstein> you are thinking, you'll set the machine to reboot? in the bios? if the power goes off?
<Anne> i set up the mobo to start up on power up
<Anne> yes
<Anne> :D
<holstein> eventually, that forced poweroff will break the hard drive anyways
<holstein> so, at least one time, it wont work...
<Anne> (no HD just usb)
<Anne> anyway I'm not looking for a perfect system, just a pc that can recover if the power went out
<holstein> Anne: "perfect" is a matter of opinion, and doesnt exist with computers
<Anne> (or I reboot from remote desktop)
<Anne> I agree :)
<holstein> Anne: what you have, is a lot of information that you are not sharing with volunteers
<holstein> Anne: what USB? where is grub installed? are you expecting to boot it with a "magic packet" over the local network?
<Anne> you have to forgive me, it's my first try with linux at all
<holstein> Anne: sure.. and *dont* try and solve all these issues, and make a "perfect" system on your first day in linux
<Anne> usb stick, 4 gb, no magick packet. I aspect to power up a first time, and then it can recover (via mobo auto power on option) if the power went off
<holstein> Anne: look at how the pros do it.. they have battery backup.. or some kind of uninterruptable power
<holstein> Anne: *any* system forcing power off like that, as part of the "plan" *will* break
<Anne> I also plan to set up an UPS, but at least I need that if I rebott the sistem from remote desktop... It will be live by itself :)
<holstein> you would have to be certain the hardware boots USB.. then, maybe force large parts of the file system to be read-only
<holstein> Anne: i would visit a hardware channel, or networking... otherwise, if you have a lubuntu question, feel free and ask a volunteer.. cheers!
<Anne> I actually have a lubuntu question ( I really dont want to mess up with the harware, I was just answering to avoid "not sharing info" :) 'm tryinb boot repair
<Anne> emh... holstein... (dont bite me)... anyway... it solved everything :) boot-repair has fixed the problem
<Anne> now it star by itself (10 sec contdown)
<Anne> thank you and thank  you ianorlin, you both gain a lot of good karma today :P
<holstein> Anne: enjoy
<Anne> :* have a nice night guys and sorry If I bothered( wonder if it's the right word) you
<holstein> Anne: no worries.. glad you got it working as you want
<Anne> ^___^ (you helped me twice, even If you dont remember, at third I'll deliver some cupcakes!)
<vadimkolchev> hi all. try to install lubuntu on a 512 mb ram machine with 445 mb of ram free and installer crashes. However, it is intended to be run on at least 348 mb as it is stated in docs. Why is it so?
<Unit193> In /var/log/ you should see something with a name of ubiquity, see what that says.  Should also check syslog and dmesg.
<vadimkolchev> Unit193, ok, i'll try to see. however it says out of space or smth.
<Unit193> How big is the hard drive?
<vadimkolchev> Unit193, I have 15 Gb dedicated to install
<Unit193> Heh, so no problem.  You can drop to a TTY and remove the slideshow, though 512 should be more than enough.
<Unit193> vadimkolchev: You can also try the alternate installer, of course.
<ianorlin> .
<crazyeagle> alguien ha movido su directorio /home a otra particion o dico?
<SonikkuAmerica> !crosspost | crazyeagle, please stop this!
<ubottu> crazyeagle, please stop this!: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<ianorlin> yo no he movido mi directorio /home
<SonikkuAmerica> !es | ianorlin
<ubottu> ianorlin: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ianorlin> I was becuase he was speaking it
<ianorlin> sorry
<ianorlin> oh and he left before that
<SonikkuAmerica> ianorlin: Well he does speak English
<ianorlin> oh
<ianorlin> I did not know that
<SonikkuAmerica> ianorlin: He asked in #ubuntu 23964857629374659287364957826934785 times, then asked once in all the other English channels
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Ubuntu for bug #23964857629374659287364957826934785 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/23964857629374659287364957826934785). The error has been logged
<ianorlin> I am not in the other channels
<SonikkuAmerica> Seriously ubottu? O_o
<binaryhermit> nice parsing ubottu
<SonikkuAmerica> Let me know when that bug number exists
<binaryhermit> I think it's the next bug to get filed
 * binaryhermit ducks
#lubuntu 2013-07-04
<k_sze[work]> Hello.
<k_sze[work]> When I use ssh in LXTerminal, I get a graphical dialog box asking me to unlock the private key with the passphrase. But if I use `git` and the key is passphrase-locked, I get the passphrase prompt in LXTerminal instead. So how do I open the graphical keyring thing in Lubuntu?
<k_sze[work]> Does Lubuntu use gnome-keyring?
<binaryhermit> ...I think so.  It seems to come installed by default, and I don't think they'd install something like that by default unless it was getting used
<binaryhermit> but I'm not sure.
<jhpy1024> Hey
<jhpy1024> I have the following keyboard: http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/en-gb/p/wireless-desktop-2000
<jhpy1024> Does anyone know how I can map the programmable keys?
<hpuser4466> Is Lubuntu 12.04 and newer compatible with Panasonic Toughbook CF-73 AND with drivers for the touchscreen ?
<hpuser4466> Never mind..I found the SMK touchscreen driver source. that's good enough.
<_DomY-Dom> Hello, burned a lubuntu iso to a DVD-R and started the install on an HP pavilion zv5200 (really old laptop) and for now I'm getting a black screen with a white line down the middle, no clue if it's installing. Once in a while when the screen goes black and I move the trackpad again, I get loads of multicolored lines on the screen and then after a bit, this white rectangle all the way down the middle. Is it installing x) ?
<A5c11Char5et> That sounds funky
<A5c11Char5et> Is the HDD light doing anything ?
<A5c11Char5et> Is the DVD being accessed at all ?
<A5c11Char5et> If not check the minimum specs against the system specs, you'll be able to see the specs of the system in the BIOS. If they are wait until they are not, and if nothing happens move to step 1 :)
<A5c11Char5et> I'm not a Lubuntu expert, but thats what I would do.
<_DomY-Dom> the DVD was definitely accessed since it gave me the option, "try out lubuntu", "install lubuntu", etc. The specs seem fine according to me, I mean the laptop runs Windows XP after all.
<A5c11Char5et> _DomY-Dom, if it runs Windows XP I very much doubt Lubuntu will be an issue
<A5c11Char5et> Was the DVD being accessed when nothing was being displayed
<_DomY-Dom> A5c11Char5et: What do you mean? I put in the DVD, selected "CD-ROM blah" in BIOS and it took me to a language menu, I selected English and then "Install Lubuntu"
<_DomY-Dom> A5c11Char5et: It is an HP Pavilion zv5200 and Windows XP is currently installed.
<A5c11Char5et> But when the funky stuff (white rectangle) happens if there any IO (drive) activity ?
<A5c11Char5et> Is it sitting there doing nothing with weird graphics on the screen, or is it accessing a drive ?
<luke1_> I accidently deleted network manager. Is there any way i can put it on a flash drive from another computer and put it on there?
<ochosi> luke1_: how did you exactly delete it?
<ochosi> if you uninstalled the package, then yes, you can download the package again from e.g. packages.ubuntu.com and load the deb-file on a flashdrive to install it again
#lubuntu 2013-07-05
<luke1_> Thank you
<Flustrated> Hi All!  Is there a way to EASILY burn an iso image to a flash drive in Lubuntu?  From what I am seeing in the Lubuntu Software centre nothing there for this purpose
<holstein> Flustrated: i use unetbootin
<holstein> Flustrated: you can get to it from the software center
<Flustrated> ok, and that will let us burn image to usb right?
<holstein> Flustrated: i dont know how to answer that, since burning not really what is happening, nor what you want with a USB
<holstein> !info unetbooting
<ubottu> Package unetbooting does not exist in raring
<holstein> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<holstein> Flustrated: maybe it has been removed from 13.04..
<ianorlin> wait is it possible to boot from an external hard drive?
<holstein> ianorlin: yes
<ianorlin> hmm might be able to get an old desktop box working then on an external hard drive since the old hard drive broke
<ianorlin> although would the motherboard need to support booting from usb if it is a usb external harddrive
<holstein> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/index.html is what i use to boot legacy or not USB booting hardware to USB or whatever
<holstein> ie, things that the motherboard doesnt want to do
<ianorlin> wow
<K350> I'd to re-install my Lubuntu since it crashed all the time. Now I've a fresh install of 13.04. But the errror appears again. I've no /var/log/messages so I can't locate teh error. I really need some help.
<JesseH> What error
<rc1992> hi everyone, i'm trying to turn my lubuntu 13.04 into a wifi hotspot, is it possible?
<rc1992> ?
<ambossarm> moin, I want to install lubuntu at my mothers, but a feature I need is for my mother to be able to login when my screen is logged. The gnome-screensaver is able to start another X-Session, but the normal xscreensaver not. Any idea how to easily solve this?
<uzername> Hello, guys. Are someone still here?
<Unit193> ambossarm: Xscreensaver has a "New User" button, that doesn't work?
<ambossarm> haven't seen this button
<Unit193> New Login, rather.
<ambossarm> will test it next time when I at my mothers, perhaps I was just stupid
<ambossarm> thanks
<Unit193> Or you could use gnome-screensaver, whatever works.
<ambossarm> I searched using gnome-screensaver and there was only one solution: running gnome-session in lxde
<ambossarm> and I am not really sure what it means to run gnome-session
<TheSpanishInquis> anyone familiar with open-ssh 'ssh-agent', 'gnome-keyring-daemon --start --components=ssh', and their incredibly irritating interaction in lubuntu?
<TheSpanishInquis> there are numerous bug reports dating back to 2009... there a couple of workarounds... at one point a patch was submitted to fix the bug, but it is still apparent in my system (installed post patch)
<holstein> TheSpanishInquis: whats the issue? what bug? have you joined your information on the bug?
<TheSpanishInquis> hi
<TheSpanishInquis> i have not signed up yet
<TheSpanishInquis> so i have not added my info
<TheSpanishInquis> also, i am maybe not done diagnosing
<TheSpanishInquis> i will explain here first
<TheSpanishInquis> acutally i'll find the existing bug reports first
<TheSpanishInquis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/841672
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 841672 in openssh (Ubuntu) "ssh-add does not always unlock ssh keys" [Medium,Confirmed]
<TheSpanishInquis> its almost exactly that bug
<TheSpanishInquis> my $SSH_AUTH_SOCK is pointing to gnome-keyring-daemon's export on startup
<TheSpanishInquis> and for whatever reason, gnome-keyring-daemon is failing hard where openssh works exactly as expected
<TheSpanishInquis> i can invoke the working ssh-agent with 'exec ssh-agent bash'
<TheSpanishInquis> also, before replacing with ssh-agent, ssh-add fails and succeeds to add my key at the same time
<TheSpanishInquis> i've had this problem across multiple lubuntu installations, this installation was installed after a patch was submitted that tried to fix the problem
<TheSpanishInquis> the other bug reports are mainly filed under the guise of 'ssh or ssh-add keeps asking for my password'
<holstein> TheSpanishInquis: you have confirmed that its *only* lubuntu? is it any lxde?
<TheSpanishInquis> hmm well
<TheSpanishInquis> i tried the other startups
<TheSpanishInquis> like... openbox
<TheSpanishInquis> to try and put it through another startup sequence
<TheSpanishInquis> holstein: i'd have to double check, is it worth it?
<holstein> TheSpanishInquis: its not an issue im having, so, if you are "worried" about it, and want it to get taken care of, you'll need to get some folks to help you take care of it
<TheSpanishInquis> i've tried commenting out different parts of /usr/bin/startlubuntu
<holstein> TheSpanishInquis: have you tried installing xfce and loading it and trying?
<TheSpanishInquis> no, i will give it a go
<holstein> lubuntu *is* ubuntu.. so it should be a matter of seeing what is missing or different from the same pacakages in the repos
<TheSpanishInquis> when i do ssh-add, where is the stdout coming from?
<TheSpanishInquis> does it communicate with $SSH_AUTH_SOCK?
<TheSpanishInquis> might the problem be caused by the fact i'm doing certificate signed ssh keys? before replacing gnome-keyring with ssh-agent, ssh-add gives a conflicting output "Certificate ... add failed" followed immediately by "Certificate added: ..."
<TheSpanishInquis> i have probed the openssh channel for their thoughts... ofc openssh is the superior software and that's all that i gathered from their help ._.
<holstein> TheSpanishInquis: confirm that.. i would try other servers.. other keys.. i would generate simple examples to use with a server running in virtualbox
<TheSpanishInquis> this has been a particularly difficult issue to chase
<TheSpanishInquis> you mentioned you do not have this problem... lubuntu or xfce?
<holstein> TheSpanishInquis: anywhere
<holstein> TheSpanishInquis: but, that could mean i havent followed the test case.. or i just jump to a workaround
<TheSpanishInquis> holstein: haha typical
<TheSpanishInquis> yeah
<holstein> TheSpanishInquis: i think the best thing for the "issue" is for you to join that bug, and report, to the best of your ability, exactly the steps.. and try and rule out other DE's or whatever
<TheSpanishInquis> ok
<holstein> when you say "lubuntu is doing x".. just confirm that it is lubuntu
<holstein> TheSpanishInquis: if its upstream somewhere else, it might be easier to get it attention
<holstein> TheSpanishInquis: otherwise, hang here, or in the #lubuntu-offtopic, and a volunteer will likely offer to try and replicate the error
<holstein> TheSpanishInquis: i will, when i have time.. though, that would be an afternoon next week
<TheSpanishInquis> you tested your environments with unsigned keys?
<TheSpanishInquis> unsigned by certificate authority
<TheSpanishInquis> i can probably figure this out, i have the time and ability, i've just never gotten so deep into the rabbit hole
<TheSpanishInquis> other users are still reporting it as a problem post patch so i also know i'm not alone
<holstein> TheSpanishInquis: i have only ever used that with my own keys
<holstein> TheSpanishInquis: and, actually only a few times
<TheSpanishInquis> k i'll be thorough in my testing
<TheSpanishInquis> once i get a VM up and running >.>
<holstein> TheSpanishInquis: cheers!
<TheSpanishInquis> holstein: i can't run a 64-bit VM, would that matter for testing?
<holstein> TheSpanishInquis: might.. i would just do what you can though
<TheSpanishInquis> lame, i will do an external install instead
<uzername> so, I'm going to ask my question here.
<SonikkuAmerica> All right: ask up!
<uzername> I want to install lUbuntu 12.04 to my Asus EEEPC 1025C but cannot complete the instalation
<uzername> netbook reboots after choosing installation type.
<uzername> I choose to install alongside windows
<uzername> My downloaded Iso file is correct. and disk is fine too.
<uzername> Uguuu~ And nobody can help me.
<uzername> >>>ubuntu/member
<uzername> Looks awesome
<SonikkuAmerica> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<SonikkuAmericaDo> uzername: Sounds like a kernel panic issue.
<uzername> this issue is not about UEFI, because sudo parted -l shows Partition Table:msdos
<SonikkuAmerica> Do you have a "Designed for Windows 8" sticker on your PC?
<uzername> No, I've bought it a year ago with Win 7 starter preinstalled
<uzername> Win 8 has not been issued by that time.
<SonikkuAmerica> uzername: What's your processor
<SonikkuAmerica> >
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<uzername> Intel Atom N2800 1.86 ghz
<uzername> with Intel (R) NM10 Express Chipset
<uzername> graphics is: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3600 Series
<uzername> still again, I'm able to boot with "try lUbuntu without installing" but I cannot install
<SonikkuAmerica> uzername: Are you using a 32-bit or 64-bit install image?
<uzername> I'm using 32-bit install image. I'll write here the exact iso name:
<uzername> lubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<uzername> this one looks stable and some people have installed lubuntu with it
<SonikkuAmerica> uzername: You got it from cdimage.u.c right?
<uzername> Sorry?
<SonikkuAmerica> uzername: Or the link on lubuntu.net ?
<uzername> from the official site. I've checked hashsums already and they're okay.
<uzername> from here: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh. Because it's not an LTS I'd recommend you get the 13.04 image, also available from lubuntu.net
<uzername> But there are no manuals / recomendations about its working state.
<SonikkuAmerica> What, 13.04's? It was stable as of last April 25
<SonikkuAmerica> Besides, Lubuntu is rather new; its first release was 11.10
<uzername> here's the link: http://linuxeeepc.blogspot.com/2012/08/lubuntu-on-eeepc-1025c-with-correct.html
<uzername> it's told here that 12.10 is not recommended.
<uzername> for my netbook
<SonikkuAmerica> uzername: That's because Atom processors don't have VT-x
<uzername> So? Is there any way to fix that?
<SonikkuAmerica> uzername: (HW acceleration)
<SonikkuAmerica> uzername: I'd recommend Kubuntu Active actually, but right now there are major non-security-related bugs that make it not a feasible option...
<SonikkuAmerica> uzername: (Kubuntu using Plasma Active)
<uzername> But I don't need any virtualisation (VT-x) for my netbook! It will not handle virtual machine.
<uzername> So, how do you think, is there any chance that it would be possible to install Kubuntu 12.04 ?
<holstein> chance? sure
<holstein> its free to download and try
<uzername> but installation attempts for lUbuntu have failed...
<uzername> *lubuntu 12.04
<holstein> uzername: 12.04 is not supported anymore
<holstein> uzername: lubuntu 12.04 specifically
<uzername> Does not matter! I need fully functional linus distro for a specific sets of task.
<holstein> uzername: sure.. and you might wnat to start with a supported distro.. such as lubuntu 13.04
<holstein> want*
<uzername> do kubuntu 12.04, ubuntu 12.04 and lubuntu 12.04 have many differences
<uzername> ?
<holstein> uzername: yes.. the desktops are different
<holstein> uzername: have you tried lubuntu 13.04?
<holstein> uzername: what is the issue you are having?
<holstein> if you have hardware problems, such as a failing hard drive, *any* os will fail to load
<holstein> can you boot the live CD?
<uzername> Yes, I can.
<holstein> uzername: and what is the issue when installing?
<uzername> But I cannot complete installation sequence!
<uzername> After choosing type of installation (I choose "install alongside with windows") netbook reboots
<holstein> uzername: then, dont choose that
<holstein> uzername: manually partition
<holstein> uzername: or, wipe the drive.. or install to USB.. or temporarily put in another hard drive.. or clone the windows and try wiping the entire drive with the instal
<uzername> No way. I need to save Win 7 Starter. And I'm not that confident to use manual partition...
<holstein> uzername: i exaplained above *several* ways to "save" win7
<holstein> uzername: you should have that backed up anyway before manipulating the partitions
<uzername> Well, I'll show here the initial state of my disk in gparted.
<holstein> uzername: if you have no backup for win7, then, its good as gone if you have *any* issue
<holstein> uzername: you need to have a way to recover it for when the hard drive *will* fail.. they all do
<uzername> It's Windows 7 Starter OEM, it was preinstalled.
<holstein> uzername: sure.. and you *will* lose it. its just a matter of when. .so, planning for that failure is not a waste of time
<uzername> I have all my working data here, at this big ol' PC
<holstein> uzername: and, if you have no way of recovering that win7, or a clone, then its as good as gone
<holstein> uzername: any error, which can easliy happen, while resizing that partition can make the win7 be gone...
<uzername> brace yourselves, gparted screenshot is coming
<holstein> you are saying "i cant mess with the hard drive because im afraid of losing win7".. and im saying "you *will* lose it, and can in this install process, so go ahead and plan for that"
<holstein> clone it... or secure the data, and have an installation disk handy
<uzername> well, anyway, win 7 starter oem is not that good OS. It's not even possible to change desktop background without hackin' tools.
<holstein> "good" is a matter of opinion.. and im just saying, if you want to save it, it needs to be backedup
<uzername> does alt+PrintScreen work in Linux?
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<holstein> taking a screentshot is possible
<uzername> I'm trying to take a screenshot and insert the result to graphics editor.
<holstein> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<uzername> here's initial state of my netbook disk.
<uzername> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/27590640/IMAG0115.jpg
<uzername> what can you advice for manual partitioning?
<holstein> i'll say this, and state it as fact, though others may not agree.. if you shrink one of those partitions without having planned for losing that data, *all* that data, you are doing it wrong
<holstein> uzername: what would i do? i would do what i did.. remove win7, and install linux
<holstein> uzername: what have i done? and what can you do? literally anything.. shrink or remove one of those ntfs partitions and install on the empty space.. or install to USB, or in virtualbox.. or whatever
<uzername> If the only way to install Linux here is to remove Windows... I'll stay on Windows
<uzername> by now.
<holstein> its not
<holstein> uzername: i never said, nor implied that
<holstein> uzername: you saked for advice, and i offered it.. but to be "afraid" of losing windows is to admit to not having a good backup solution
<holstein> uzername: i would say the same if you were installing another instance of win7 or win8.. or *whatever*
<uzername> Yes, now I see.
<holstein> uzername: to mess with partitions on a disk, in *any* way. .for *any* reason.. without a backup.. is not a good idea
<uzername> Windows commonly sees another instances of himself and knows how to handle theme.apply
<holstein> uzername: and, as i said, and *anyone* else will say, that hard drive *will* fail.. so preparing for this is not a waste of time
<uzername> *them
<holstein> uzername: im not talking about windows here.. im talking about resizing a partition.. and i dont care who or what does that
<holstein> uzername: if you do that in windows, and have no backup, then that is a bad idea
<uzername> *will* fail. So, it's inevitable...
<holstein> uzername: if you do that in linux, and have no backup.. that is a bad idea
<holstein> uzername: *all* hard drives fail.. so, to plan for this is a good idea.. and, will help you if you happen to break the current install of windows.. which could happen doing *anything* to that partition.. or with normal wear and tear on the hardware
<holstein> otherwise.. use gparted from a live CD, or a windows tool to free up some space on that hard drive, and install
<uzername> thanks for warning me. I'm a Ruby on Rails beginner which does not work on Windows and I don't know much about Linux.
<holstein> uzername: this has *nothing* to do with linux.. this is a fact of hardware, as i said.. if you were wanting to dual boot win7 and win8 there, i would suggest the same thing.. and the same facts about the hardware are true
<uzername> Strong OEM runes and wizardry protect netbook from Ubuntu...
<holstein> could be uefi
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> uzername: what netbook?
<holstein> i have a bunch of eeepc's i install linux on all the time.. some dual boot
<uzername> asus eeepc 1025C
<uzername> i have already shut it down, but i may show "sudo parted -l" output
<holstein> uzername: and you have tried shrinking a partition with gparted from a live CD? or using a windows tool?
<uzername> if necesarry
<holstein> uzername: try shrinking the partition, after you are comfortable losing all the date on the drive, potentially
<uzername> using gparted from live CD. put I have not done it, because I am not sure how to do this in this case.
<uzername> I have already shown you gparted screenshot
<holstein> uzername: sure.. and what you will need to do to install *any* other os there, is to make room for it on the disk
<holstein> uzername: you can do that from gparted in a live CD.. or there is AFAIK, a windows tool you can use from when windows is running
<uzername> my netbook already has 4 primary partitions. as you see at that screenshot the best way to get some space is to modify /dev/sda3/ partition.
<uzername> Is it okay to define all necesarry Linux partitions on a single primary partition?
<holstein> ok is a matter of opinion and use case
<holstein> uzername: if that is the only way you can do it, then its the only way
<holstein> i remember removing an ntfs partition, and resizing another, and making room for linux that way.. i made the empty space and let the installer use it
<faxalotl> quit
<Somebody> ping
<Somebody> was doing a dist upgrade.
<Somebody> it appeard done, however dpkg is stuck and it will not boot into a gui, only root
<Somebody> unable to mount disks
<Somebody> or something like that
<Somebody> any help?
<SonikkuAmerica> Somebody: Run [ sudo dpkg --configure -a ]
<Somebody> tried that.  files systems are in rescue mode, read only
<SonikkuAmerica> You're in recovery?
#lubuntu 2013-07-06
<Somebody> was
<SonikkuAmerica> Can you hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 and get into a tty?
<Somebody> i can try
<Somebody> i'll have to reboot
<Somebody> wouldn't that be a recover option as well?
<SonikkuAmerica> Not really
<SonikkuAmerica> You can execute normal commands that way
<Somebody> http://askubuntu.com/questions/121865/how-to-recover-an-interrupted-12-04-upgrade-from-11-10
<Somebody> will this work
<SonikkuAmerica> Start with the second one first: [ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f
<SonikkuAmerica> ]
<Somebody> k, will try
<Somebody> i think i get a message about "lock" and then a message about "sudo dkpg --configure -a"
<SonikkuAmerica> Somebody: Yeah, dpkg can get hung up. Just reboot and give [ sudo dpkg --configure -a ] another go-'round.
<Somebody> dpkg: error: unable to acccess dpkg status area: Read-only flie system
<Somebody> fsck is fine
<Somebody> i understand the lubutnu live cd may have a "fix install" option on it's cd?
<SonikkuAmerica> Somebody: It has a "Reinstall" option
<SonikkuAmerica> Somebody: But it's not that good.
<SonikkuAmerica> Somebody: I'd recommend you get a 13.04 Live image.
<SonikkuAmerica> Somebody: If you don't have a GUI, use wget to get it
<Somebody> i've got windows 2000
<Somebody> i'll see if i can't do it that way
<SonikkuAmerica> Somebody: Head for lubuntu.net
<subman> I'm running Lubuntu on a netbook and am having a real problem running it in 1 GB RAM without is using the swap.  Just running Firefox with one window, Gmail, open, a terminal running top, and XChat running I only show 114 MB.  If I open any more  Firefox windows, the system slows to a crawl due to swapping.  Is this normal?  I run Ubuntu itself and it does the very same.  Lubuntu is not anymore lightweight than Ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> subman: No, that just sounds like a swap space issue.
<SonikkuAmerica> subman: What does [ free -m ] look like? (Pastebin)
<mikubuntu> hmmmm ... just added lubuntu-desktop to mom's laptop, did all updates -- and added a bookmark to her yahoo mail -- yahoo mail will not display an email -- it displays the list of emails (inbox), but when you click on a particular email, it doesn't render
<mikubuntu> it's kind of a serious problem -- any ideas?
<mikubuntu> ps... mail works properly in firefox, but not chromium
<SonikkuAmerica> mikubuntu: That could be a # of things, but I'll betcha this time o' night you'll have more luck in #ubuntu
<mikubuntu> thanks SonikkuAmerica i will try
<davidx> hi, when openbox doesnt want to start anymore when i start lxde
<davidx> -when
<davidx> it dows in netbook mode, and when i just boot up into openbox
<davidx> does
<blackhyll> salut
<Edwin> Hello people
<Guest61732> Hello people
<pip__> is 14.04 scheduled to be LTS?
<phillw> pip__: yes :)
<pip__> oh yeaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!
<tsimpson> they come around pretty regularly you know
<pip__> yeah, this is Lubuntu's 1st?
<phillw> tsimpson: it will be lubuntu's 1st lts :)
<tsimpson> ah, well that is something then :p
<pip__> I've finally got proper graphics on a netbook with GMA3600 graphics chip & I'm hoping it doesn't get broken between now & 14.04
<pip__> cos, then I can stivck with LTS for 3 years
<pip__> & stop hair tearing :)
<pip__> or trying to get my head around fedora, which I can't
<pip__> thank you for bearing good news gentlemen
<pip__> has someone actually fixed the gma3600 driver?
<ath1> hi
<ath1> I always have to enter my password after suspend / hibernation.
<ath1> I unchecked "Lock screen when going for suspend/hibernate" in the power manager but this doesn't work
<ath1> my lubuntu version is 12.10
<ath1> has anybody a suggestion for me?
<ath1> ok, renaming xscreensaver solved it
<thegladiator> How to setup a windows share in Lubuntu
<zleap> so you want to access windows from Linux or linux from windows
<thegladiator> yeah
<thegladiator> playbook which is actually a windows share
<thegladiator> i want to access it from my Lubuntu
<thegladiator> in ubuntu gnome I know about http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/29167/3-easy-ways-to-connect-to-windows-shared-folders-from-linux/
<thegladiator> but in Lubuntu I want to know how to do the same
<Unit193> In Pcmanfm, Go > Network Drives.
<thegladiator> I can see Windows Network but when I click it says
<thegladiator> The specified location is not mounted
<thegladiator> Installing smbclient if that can help
<Unit193> I normally just mount things, faster than fuse.
<thegladiator> but how ?
<thegladiator> I can do from command line but any idea how
<Unit193> Something like sudo mount //192.168.1.23/shared /mnt/shared -o uid=$(id -u),gid=$(id -g),user=remote-user  or you can put it in fstab.
<thegladiator> how to have smbs in mount
<thegladiator> smbfs i mean
<thegladiator> lmgt
<thegladiator> mount: unknown filesystem type 'smbfs'
<Unit193> mount.cifs is in cifs-utils
<thegladiator> thx anyways
<thegladiator> but will it work
<thegladiator> let me try it'
<thegladiator> $ sudo /sbin/mount.cifs //192.168.2.2 /tmp/playbook Unable to find suitable address
<thegladiator> how can I change my output to USB speaker ?
<thegladiator> is that possible in Lubuntu
<Unit193> Missed the share, and if you use pulse I'm pretty sure it is.
<thegladiator> i am using alsa I think
<thegladiator> if there is a sound setting I can check it
<Unit193> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<thegladiator> ok will install pulse
#lubuntu 2013-07-07
<mikubuntu> i can't figure out whats going on --- i keep trying to make a boot stick for lubuntu, but when i finish and try it on the target machine, it seems to have grabbed an ubuntu image instead of the 12.04 lubuntu i have labeled in my file. is there a 13.04 lubuntu i should download?
<holstein> mikubuntu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.04/release/
<mikubuntu> holstein, thx -- found it. do you know any reason why the startup disk creator would be grabbing a different .iso image than i specify when creating a disk? doesn't make sense, but it happened various times -- lubuntu has it's own splash image for booting, right?
<holstein> mikubuntu: i dont know why it would be grabbing an iso.. just point it to one you have already downloaded
<mikubuntu> ok, gnna try again with 13.04
<mikubuntu> hmmmm -- i see that the startup disk creator tool seems to have ubuntu 12.04 'stuck' in it .... i try to select the other file lubuntu 13.04, but it doesn't populate in the creator
<mikubuntu> don't know how else to clear it
<holstein> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<holstein> i dont use that tool.. i use unetbootin.. or dd copy the iso
<mikubuntu> burning with xfburn now
<mikubuntu> but onto a disk, as i don't see any option to burn to usb
<mikubuntu> maybe i need to uninstall and reinstall the startup disk creator
<mikubuntu> as if it were a windows app
<holstein> mikubuntu: dd copy would be "burn to usb" equivalent
<holstein> also unetbootin works the same as startup disk creator..
<mikubuntu> thx holstein -- is dd copy an app or a term command
<mikubuntu> i'll install unetbootin also
<mikubuntu> this target machine is an older gateway -- it's supposed to have wireless, and has an indicator light that wireless is on -- but its not detecting my router -- is there a way to check/troubleshoot it?
<mikubuntu> i don't have an ether cable long enough to make it to this room
<mikubuntu> unetbootin looks a little complicated
<wxl> mikubuntu: unetbootin is easy peasy and it works
<wxl> frankly i've had mixed results with startup disk creator. can't exactly say why.
<wxl> dd works perfect but it is not for the faint-hearted or those uncomfortable with the command line
<wxl> unetbootin can even do the downloading for you
<mikubuntu> startup always worked for me until recently -- i just uninstalled/reinstalled it maybe it will work again
<mikubuntu> i see that unet seems to download distro and version, but i din't see lubuntu in the list, only xubuntu and ubuntu
<mikubuntu> and when i tried to used the image file method, it din't seem to find my filesystem
<wxl> huh, lubuntu's in my version and i use it almost daily with browsing for the image file
<wxl> admittedly i'm using the version from getdeb, but i doubt that makes a difference
<mikubuntu> goes alphabetically from kubuntu, to linuxconsole, to linux mint on mine
<mikubuntu> maybe i need to update that also (found i already had it installed, but hadn't ever looked at it)
<wxl> admittedly it will only load up to 12.04 and daily but
<wxl> between mint and mandriva on mine
<wxl> i'm running 583-1~getdeb1
<wxl> http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/12.10/?q=unetbootin
<mikubuntu> http://imagebin.org/263650
<mikubuntu> got installation done lubuntu 1304, but definitely DON'T have wireless !! anybody up to help me troubleshoot? machine is not detecting my wireless router at all.
<wxl> what's your wireless card mikubuntu ?
<wxl> lspci should help you find it mikubuntu
<mikubuntu> wxl, sorry had to run the dog out .... let me try lspci now
<wxl> no prob, i was cooking :)
<mikubuntu> wxl :: network controller: Broadcom Corp BCM4318 (AirForce One 54g) 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 2)
<wxl> ah, broadcom
<wxl> linux's worst enemy
<mikubuntu> :(
<wxl> do you have an ethernet cable handy?
<mikubuntu> damn, not handy for this room
<wxl> do you have another computer?
<mikubuntu> yes, the laptop i'm on right next to the target
<wxl> (with some kind of internet connection)
<wxl> ok then we'll do some downloading
<mikubuntu> wireless
<wxl> assuming you also have a usb drive handy
<mikubuntu> i have the one i burnt the lubuntu 1304 to --- do i have to erase it?
<wxl> well if you don't have an ethernet cable handy, you won't be able to download the necessary drivers and firmware
<wxl> so our alternate possibility is to download it with another computer and somehow get it to the one in question
<wxl> you could also do it with disposable media but it seems like a waste to me
<mikubuntu> hmmmm ... well, i have 98 cds i paid $2 for, don't mind throwing out 2c for the team
<mikubuntu> guess i might want to keep it in files, in case i ever run into broadcom again
<wxl> well, you will need a different version for a different version of lubuntu
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access
<mikubuntu> hmmmm .... don't see package for 13.04
<wxl> 1s
<wxl> oh duh
<wxl> i'm an idiot
<wxl> i forgot i figured out a better way to do this
<mikubuntu> thats good, cause i just remembered there's no way i can wrap my head around anything in that link :(
<wxl> :/
<wxl> try this http://mirror.pnl.gov/ubuntu//pool/multiverse/b/b43-fwcutter/firmware-b43-installer_015-14_all.deb
<wxl> get that and then install it with your weapon of choice
<mikubuntu> ok, downloaded
<wxl> i prefer sudo dpkg -i firmware-blahblahblah…
<wxl> then you'll need to restart typically
<wxl> there's ways around that if you want to mess with kernel modules
<mikubuntu> so, you want me to load a disk into the laptop, and then save it via command line?
<mikubuntu> me no have relationship with the kernel
<wxl> get it over to that machine by your preferred means
<wxl> install it
<wxl> restart
<wxl> then your wireless should be active and happy and you can put in any needed information to connect
<mikubuntu> can you sort of walk me through it? i don't even know how to get the file onto a disk.
<wxl> well this other computer has what os on it?
<mikubuntu> ubuntu/edubuntu/lubuntu
<wxl> uhhhhhh
<wxl> triple boot?
<mikubuntu> well, no -- it started with ubuntu, and i just added edubuntu and lubuntu
<mikubuntu> desktop packages
<mikubuntu> so i always session in with lubuntu
<wxl> O_O
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvd/Burning
<wxl> xfburn is what lubuntu uses
<mikubuntu> ok, burning with brasero
<mikubuntu> "success"
<mikubuntu> ok, wxl, i have the disk placed in the target laptop
<mikubuntu> dialogue box opens -- has one option: open in file manager
<wxl> so now you need to install it
<mikubuntu> sounds so easy
<mikubuntu> :(
<wxl> you should have gdebi i think, so you should just be able to double click on the deb file
<wxl> you managed to install 3 different desktops didn't you? :)
<mikubuntu> so i should open with the file manager first?
<wxl> should work fine
<mikubuntu> could not open the file :: the package might be corrupted or you are not allowed to open. check the permission.
<wxl> fine, just open a terminal
<wxl> then you need to cd to the location of the file
<wxl> e.g. if it was in your Downloads folder, you'd use the command: cd ~/Downloads
<wxl> where ~ is a shortcut for /home/your-username
<wxl> stop me if i'm telling you something you already know
<mikubuntu> open current folder in term? or open current folder as Root?
<wxl> doesn't matter unless you have some funky situation where your user doesn't have admin access
<mikubuntu> i'm lost
<wxl> i wish i had time to tell you all about linux but frankly i don't
<wxl> just pick one or the other, it doesn't matter
<mikubuntu> the folder is in /media/lubuntu/Data disc (07 Jul 13)
<wxl> so type:
<wxl> cd /media/lubuntu/Data disc (07 Jul 13)
<wxl> well
<wxl> i guess that's not right
<wxl> cd "/media/lubuntu/Data disc (07 Jul 13)"
<mikubuntu> so enter in term with quotation marks?
<wxl> yep
<mikubuntu> ok, lemme try
<mikubuntu> output is :: /media/lubuntu/Data disc (07 Jul 13)$
<wxl> now:
<wxl> sudo dpkg -i firmware[HIT TAB]
<mikubuntu> k
<wxl> hitting tab there should complete the rest of the filename
<wxl> then it will ask you for your password
<mikubuntu> errors were encountered
<wxl> such as?
<mikubuntu> dpkg split: error: error reading firmware-b43 ....deb Input/Output error
<wxl> huh
<wxl> that's weird
<wxl> well we could do this the old fashioned way but i don't have time to explain it
<wxl> so what i'd do, frankly, is get an ethernet cable to it
<wxl> then it's super-easy
<mikubuntu> ok, i've used enough of your time tonite
<wxl> you already have the knowledge you need ot make it happen
<wxl> you just need to install firmware-b43-installer
<wxl> after that, you're good
<wxl> well and a restart
<wxl> so get that super long ethernet cable
<wxl> gotta jet
<mikubuntu> ok, wxl -- ty again
<jeri> hi everyone! newbie here :)
<jeri> what is the command to terminate a process in lubuntu?
<jeri> Hi. is it ok to uninstall alsa in lubuntu? i got my mic working in pulseaudio it's working great, but in alsa it is muted, i have pulseaudio installed so is it safe to remove alsa?
<tsimpson> jeri: you can not remove alsa
<tsimpson> first, it's needed by pulse
<tsimpson> but second, it's part of the kernel too
<jeri> why i cannot remove alsa?
<mikubuntu> trying to get b43 firmware installed to support broadcom wireless, but i'm having issues -- i have the .deb file loaded on a cd, but when i click to get gdebi to open get this error msg: Could not open ... The package might be corrupted or you are not allowed to open the file. Check the permissions of the file.
<mikubuntu> in another instance, i got a msg that 'the dependencies are not satisfiable'
<mikubuntu> ok, wait -- trying another method that someone suggested last nite -- took the laptop in another room that could reach the wired connection --- i used command 'sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer' but i get output: could not find firmware-b43-installer
<mikubuntu> doing the updates on the install, hoping that sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer will work after updates complete
<mikubuntu> success, wireless working
<mikubuntu> whats a good screenshot app to install for lubuntu?
<mikubuntu> nothing shows in the software center for 'screenshot'
<mikubuntu> have an old dell latitude d600 -- doesn't seem to want to boot from cd drive (i thought it was faulty) or usb -- the box does, or is supposed to be able to boot from usb as i set it in one time boot -- but it isn't doing anything, and have a blank screen
<mikubuntu> when the usb was first inserted, it blinked a few times -- but not doing anything now
<mikubuntu> well, cursor blinking in top left, but thats all -- is there any way to trouble shoot?
<mikubuntu> got it for $10 at a garage sale
<mikubuntu> ran bios diagnostics, says no drive detected -- but even if there were no hdd in it wouldn't it boot on usb?
<mikubuntu> so, trying to get this dell d600 latitude working -- won't boot from cd, won't boot from usb -- just watched this vid (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEeHxopvR3I) to find the hdd, and it indeed has one in it. but trying to boot from hdd computer says 'no bootable devices'
<alainus> is there a quick & easy way to add transparency to guake ?
#lubuntu 2014-06-30
<HiDeHo> Hi all just got a quick question. how does lubuntu save the desktop settings unlike xubuntu/xfce there is no option to save desktop session on shutdown. every time i shutdown the desktop settings. mainly screen resolution, my customised panels etc are reset back to default.
<xet7> When I have Lubuntu on Mac PowerBook G4 and NVidia Geforce MX graphics card and nomodeset boot option, on desktop I get wrong colors. Any ideas how to fix?
<xet7> Lubuntu 14.04
<xet7> I think DefaultDepth is 8-bit but I can't find where I can change it to 16-bit or 24-bit because Lubuntu 14.04 does not have /etc/X11/xorg.conf, settings are somewhere else.
<rafaellaguna> hello!
#lubuntu 2014-07-01
<Griffinstein> can you all help me get 32 bit libraries on lubuntu
<Griffinstein> im running the latest and greatest 64 bit lubuntu
<ianorlin> add :i386 after the package name when isntalling by apt-get
<Griffinstein> i used to use ia32-libs but im just trying to get 32 bit libraries for steam
<santhosh> what is the kernel version of lubuntu 14.04
<jpentland> Hi, I'm trying to get autologin to work in lubuntu. I edited lxdm.conf but nothing changes when i try to enable it
<jpentland> I think maybe because I created the user with adduser then it is unable to log into the user
<ianorlin> lubuntu uses lightdm for recent releases
<jpentland> I'm on precise
<jpentland> Maybe I can just install lightdm anyway, or upgrade to a newer base version
<jpentland> thanks
<ianorlin> I think it was lightdm on precise as well and precies was ont a long term support realse for lubuntu
<silicone> Would anyone happen to know where I could download the lubuntu 14.04 icon set? For use in an lxde environment...
<wxl> !info lubuntu-artwork | silicone?
<ubottu> silicone?: lubuntu-artwork (source: lubuntu-artwork): artwork for Lubuntu. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.45 (trusty), package size 149 kB, installed size 1072 kB
<silicone> ubottu: Sorry, bit of a newbie  would I use sudo apt-get install lubuntu-artwork?
<ubottu> silicone: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<silicone> Ha ! a bot... It got me
<silicone>  How can I open another channel in webchat.freenode?
<silverlion> silicone : "/join #channelname" without the " ;)
<silicone> silverlion: Thanks!
<silverlion> u r welcome ;)
<wxl> anyone know how hdmi audio/video out works with trusty?
<ianorlin> unforatenlty not as I don't have an hdmi monitor
<ianorlin> if I get one I would have speakers that can plug into the back of monitor
<ianorlin> for hdmi only
<holstein> wxl: depends on the hardware support.. try a live CD
<holstein> works "out of the box" on everything i have to test with here.. audio and video
<ianorlin> I don't really have a set of speakers for my pentium 4 box though and don't have headphones
<wxl> holstein: that's good enough for the time being
<simpleuser1> Hi there. I just made a dist-upgrade and now every time the screen of my laptop goes black (screensaver) there’s a prompt to check my password…
<simpleuser1> -_-' Any idea how to remove this?
<holstein> simpleuser1: i use the setting for the password promt, or locking when going to standby
<simpleuser1> holstein: Where is this setting?
<holstein> simpleuser1: i find it in the power managment
<simpleuser1> Don’t have it. I have something like "activate the screensaver when hibernate"
<simpleuser1> (in french. Sorry for the translation ^^)
<holstein> it'll be, "lock"
<simpleuser1> I unchecked that but… Nothing.
<simpleuser1> No other option.
#lubuntu 2014-07-02
<user___> Un français ?
<simpleuser1> I just made a dist-upgrade and now every time the screen of my laptop goes black (screensaver) there’s a prompt to check my password… Any idea? The only option in power management is about activating the screensaver (I disabled it and nothing changed). No other option. Any idea?
<holstein> simpleuser1: i use the setting, specifically, for locking the screen
<B24> I have 2 wifi signals indicators. how to fix it ?
<holstein> B24: maybe you have 2 running nm-applets?
<B24> Maybe.. i dont know.. I have it in autostart because it was the only way to make it works when i start up.
<holstein> B24: ok.. check and see how many nm-applets you have.. drop the one from the "autostart" since, it seems, one is being started as it should be (like, a fix was applied) and you no longer need the added one
<B24> there was an update to fix it ? i tought it cud be.
<holstein> B24: im not saying specifically there was.. im saying, *if* there was, then, i would expect to see 2, as you are.. so, test.. see if you have 2 running, then, drop the one you added to autostart
<holstein> *or*, just go ahead and drop the one from autostart, and reboot, and see if you only have one, as intended and preferred
<B24> I will try to reboot.
<b24> It is ok now.. i have only one nm-applet.
<simpleuser1> holstein: Yep, and I don’t have this setting.
<simpleuser1> Can’t find anything about locking the screen.
<simpleuser1> Found !
<simpleuser1> (I think)
<simpleuser1> It’s the Light-Locker settings
<dj_beirut> Hi.. i have to network cards in my computer. i have changed the mac address for one of the cards and i want to do some other changes that i want done on startup like:  echo 2 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth1/force_igmp_version i don't want to do that manually. is there a way to make that done automatically on startup?
<dj_beirut> anyone?
<rafaellaguna> me :D
<dj_beirut> Hi.. i have to network cards in my computer. i have changed the mac address for one of the cards and i want to do some other changes that i want done on startup like:  echo 2 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth1/force_igmp_version i don't want to do that manually. is there a way to make that done automatically on startup?
<rafaellaguna> every command you want can be added to startup process
<rafaellaguna> what Lubuntu version do you have?
<dj_beirut> xbmcbuntu
<dj_beirut> it's built on lubuntu
<rafaellaguna> yes, the media server
<dj_beirut> yes
<rafaellaguna> do you have an app called "Default applications for LXSession"?
<dj_beirut> i don't know it's all in terminal.
<rafaellaguna> or open a terminal and type "lxsession-default-apps"
<dj_beirut> i don't have x i ssh to the box
<rafaellaguna> you dont have X? how do you run apps?
<dj_beirut> xbmc starts automatically when the machine starts. no keyboard no mouse. just a remote control. and the machine is at home and i am at work so i just ssh to it
<rafaellaguna> can you access to a folder inside its home there?
<dj_beirut> i can access all folders
<rafaellaguna> nice
<rafaellaguna> you must edit ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart and put there the commands
<rafaellaguna> just the command, no # or @ prefixes
<dj_beirut> bash: cd: /root/.config/lxsession/Lubunt: No such file or directory
<rafaellaguna> if it's Lubuntu it may read it. if not found, just create it (typed "Lubunt"?)
<dj_beirut> I created the file. how can i verify if it reads it or not?
<rafaellaguna> rebooting :D
<dj_beirut> [ Error writing /root/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart: No such file or directory
<rafaellaguna> maybe the folder doesn't exist too
<rafaellaguna> please, make a "ls /root/.config/lxsession"
<dj_beirut> ls: cannot access /root/.config/lxsession: No such file or directory
<rafaellaguna> can you tell me your version? 10.04?
<dj_beirut> Linux MediaServer 3.16.0-031600rc2-generic #201406220135 SMP Sun Jun 22 05:36:21 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rafaellaguna> please, wait, checking...
<rafaellaguna> there's another autostart folder: ~/.config/autostart/
<rafaellaguna> it works for every environment (Gnome, KDE, etc)
<dj_beirut> just rebooted.. give e a sec
<simpleuser1> Ok, unchecking light-locker did not remove the screen locking… F*CK YOU Lubuntu.
<rafaellaguna> it happens to me too, they're working on it
<rafaellaguna> it's not a Lubuntu bug, it's a LockScreen bug (Fedora and OpenSuse have it too)
<simpleuser1> Oh?
<simpleuser1> Shit.
<rafaellaguna> yup
<simpleuser1> Thanks rafaellaguna.
<rafaellaguna> you're welcome
<simpleuser1> Well, F*CK YOU LockScreen then.
<rafaellaguna> :D
<rafaellaguna> sorry, not Fedora. ArchLinux uses LightDM
<rafaellaguna> dj_beirut, went fine?
<dj_beirut> nope... didn't come back up for some reason
<rafaellaguna> lookm, I found this on AskUbuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/209650/autostart-xbmc-at-boot
<rafaellaguna> it may help you more than me ;)
<dj_beirut> i got bigger problems now! :P i gotta figure out why it didn't come back up. i rebooted it with reboot -f
<rafaellaguna> that's beyond my skills, sorry :(
<SuperHiggins> Hello everyone. Would anybody here be able to help me with a networking issue on my lubuntu install? I just upgraded the hardware but I'm using the same installation as a previous machine, and since the upgrade i have been unable to connect to the internet whatsoever
<SuperHiggins> unfortunately google has been unable to assist me, since my problem appears to not correlate to any other help topic i've seen, and to be honest i'm not very experienced with networking issues.
<rafaellaguna> have you tried AskUbuntu' sometimes it's better that Google
<SuperHiggins> i have looked a bit but the questions i found were more focused on how to connect to the internet... i didn't really see anything pertaining to installs that were unable to connect, or at least nothing that had the same issues as mine
<rafaellaguna> maybe you'll have to re-adjust manually the settings for the new net card
<rafaellaguna> but sure you've already tried that with nm-applet, no?
<SuperHiggins> uh, no i've never heard of that
<rafaellaguna> it's the network applet in the panel
<rafaellaguna> you may see a double arrow or, if you updated recently the artwork, a connected couple of computers
<SuperHiggins> i'm running command line :S
<rafaellaguna> but you'd have desktop sometimes, don't you? :D
<SuperHiggins> umm... i didn't install a GUI shell :S
<SuperHiggins> it's a command-line only machine i use as a personal web and file server
<rafaellaguna> it's easier to manage networks if you that applet, I have no idea how to do it via command line
<SuperHiggins> can i install the GUI temporarily without internet?
<rafaellaguna> you may install lubuntu-core and nm-applet packages, not too heavy
<rafaellaguna> oh no, right, you can't
<rafaellaguna> but if you have a livecd you can test it, memory the settings (IP, mask, route, etc) and put it via terminal on your normal session
<SuperHiggins> good point
<SuperHiggins> i think i'll try that
<SuperHiggins> oh um would you be able to clarify something else?
<rafaellaguna> anyway, have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic
<rafaellaguna> of course, tell me
<SuperHiggins> whenever i shut down or reboot
<SuperHiggins> i recieve a text query that says "Give root password for maintenance (or type Control-D to continue)"
<SuperHiggins> if i press Control-D, it seems to hang on the shutdown after a while and i have to manually turn it off. And well, I haven't set a root password on this install
<rafaellaguna> because you need to use "sudo reboot" or "sudo halt", a user can't switch off nothing
<SuperHiggins> oh i see.
<rafaellaguna> Ubuntu uses "fake" root passwords
<SuperHiggins> if i shut the computer down manually after it hangs it wont damage my install right?
<rafaellaguna> there's a user who have root privileges (the first one during the setup) and there's no root really
<rafaellaguna> I do sometimes ;)
<rafaellaguna> but it's not good for the hard disk, if do it it will appear the disk check app sometimes
<rafaellaguna> like that scandisk for windows :D
<SuperHiggins> oh right, i dont have a CD drive in here anymore haha... forgot about that. the new case couldn't fit it. well i'll use the command line network config
<SuperHiggins> hopefully it works, my friends have been waiting for me to put the teamspeak server back up haha
<rafaellaguna> you should install a full Lubuntu desktop with an USB stick
<rafaellaguna> I hope so, good luck :D
<SuperHiggins> thanks! yeah i installed CLI because the original desktop i had it on was pretty old so i did it to save memory and cpu usage
<rafaellaguna> I'm the Artwork maintainer for Lubuntu Desktop artwork. It's the one I use now, and I have a "Pre-War" computer :D
<SuperHiggins> it was an old pentium 4 desktop with 2 gigs of DDR1 memory. my new setup is much faster luckily
<rafaellaguna> mine is an AMD K8 (like a Pentium 5) so it's cousin of yours
<SuperHiggins> oh wow. i guess it could have handled it then
<rafaellaguna> yes, it does ;)
<rafaellaguna> I also use Compton, a composite manager for fancy shadows
<SuperHiggins> oh neat!
<SuperHiggins> dang... i followed the instructions on the guide you sent, but sadly it didn't work
<rafaellaguna> try using a livecd to setup a desktop
<rafaellaguna> sorry, the network thing is beyond my skills :(
<SuperHiggins> uhh ther's a live usb right?
<SuperHiggins> no worries
<rafaellaguna> Lubuntu is the only ISO of Ubuntu that fits on a CD. You can use both, CD or USB
<rafaellaguna> http://lubuntu.net ;)
<SuperHiggins> probably not possible, but ill ask anyways, can one upgrade a 32-bit lubuntu to become a 64-bit install? i'm pulling at any straws that allow me to avoid setting everything up again haha, but it's probably inevitable
<rafaellaguna> I tried and it's not possible, it's not an upgrade, it's about changing the "nature" of programs and kernel
<rafaellaguna> better you substitue it
<SuperHiggins> dang... maybe i should just suck it up and reinstall, would probably solve my current network issues anyways. just not looking forward to re-configuring the teamspeak server and my web server, but it'll definitely run better on a 64-bit machine
<rafaellaguna> if you have a separate home partition it (new setup) won't affect your data
<SuperHiggins> hmm
<SuperHiggins> ill try out a 64-bit live USB then.
<rafaellaguna> also, if computer has 3gb ram or more, it'll work better
<SuperHiggins> yeah, this one has 8
<rafaellaguna> like mine, use 64bit
<SuperHiggins> i went a bit overkill with the machine haha, it's a 6-core FX processor too XD
<rafaellaguna> you can use either http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com
<rafaellaguna> god, that's a good machine
<SuperHiggins> the plan is for it to be a multi-purpose server so I decided to sink a bit of cash into it
<rafaellaguna> good decision, but there're plenty utilities to manager servers in a graphic way, there's no need to "pain" ;)
<SuperHiggins> yeah that's true, though i do quite a bit of server management away from my machine, using SSH
<SuperHiggins> how much space does lubuntu take up approximately? i've only got a 250 gb hdd in there
<SuperHiggins> im assuming not a lot since the actual iso is tiny
<rafaellaguna> hmm, I'm  not sure you'll have enough, Lubuntu uses near 2gb :D
<rafaellaguna> and 300mb ram
<SuperHiggins> oh gee, that's cutting it pretty close XD
<rafaellaguna> LOL
<SuperHiggins> uh oh :S i'm getting a disk read error for the usb boot :S oh joy D:
<phillw> SuperHiggins: you can create a new home partition, and then do a re-install. It's not pretty, but it's quite achievable.
<SuperHiggins> is the disk read error being caused by the hard drive or the USB? cuz i just want to wipe the partition clean and re-install lubuntu from scratch
<phillw> usb boots are pretty broken atm. try either Please use the OBI installer  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OBI or the 9w installer at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/9w
<SuperHiggins> oh okay
<SuperHiggins> which would you recommend?
<phillw> SuperHiggins: both of those are supported by the same person. Have a read of both and choose :)
<phillw> the installer team only say to use dd now, I think the (U)EFI support stuff has broken what used to work. OBI and 9w are tested by lubuntu testers, so even though they are community - they are known to work :)
<SuperHiggins> well, OBI makes a bit more sense from what i've read, but I'm still not entirely sure how to go about this for a 64-bit lubuntu install :S
<SuperHiggins> sadly i do not have a disk drive in this computer, that would solve all my problems :S
<phillw> SuperHiggins: I need to get nio to add a 64bit ISO for you (and others).
<phillw> we've been busy on a non-pae kernel for 14.04... other stuff keeps getting added :)
<SuperHiggins> oh okay :S um so what would you suggest i do for the time being?
<pmatulis> anyone running trusty notice the screen locking when it did not before?  might be a screensave thing gone wild (preferences do not show screen locking) or maybe it's something else
#lubuntu 2014-07-03
<SuperHiggins> i have returned after finally re-installing lubuntu
<SuperHiggins> unfortunately i am still unable to connect to the internet
<SuperHiggins> this time i have the lxde desktop environment
<SuperHiggins> is there any way i can troubleshoot this?
<wxl> SuperHiggins: ethernet or wifi?
<SuperHiggins> ethernet
<wxl> oh wow i'm shocked that's an issue
<SuperHiggins> yeah me too
<SuperHiggins> could it be because it's not a prefab? it's a "performance" asus mobo haha
<wxl> hahah
<wxl> prolly not
<wxl> lspci | grep -i ethernet
<SuperHiggins> 02:00 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 09)
<SuperHiggins> that makes it sound like it's a network card though, it's the onboard ethernet
<wxl> not really :)
<wxl> well the dell vostro 3700 has the same card
<wxl> were you able to connect to the internet with the live cd?
<SuperHiggins> oh i didn't try that, i just installed right away haha
<wxl> well that might be something to check
<wxl> during the install it tries to connect to the internet tho
<SuperHiggins> but during the installation i was getting a message that popped up saying it couldn't connect to the network
<wxl> (should)
<wxl> there you go
<SuperHiggins> and don't worry i checked, it is plugged in haha
<wxl> do you 100% know the cable's good?
<SuperHiggins> it worked 2 days ago. i can try another cable though
<SuperHiggins> one sec
<wxl> sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<wxl> oh wait
<wxl> you can't connect to to the network to get pastebinit XD
<wxl> i'd be interested to know what it gives you for logical name and configuration especially
<SuperHiggins> oh ?
<wxl> just do sudo lshw -C network
<wxl> OH and it should have a driver under configuration
<SuperHiggins> umm what am i looking for?
<wxl> ooh look it's certified http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci/10ec:8168/
<SuperHiggins> that link doesnt work for me lol
<wxl> sudo lshw -C network | grep -i driver
<wxl> derp :0
<SuperHiggins> the two driver entries i get when i grep it are
<SuperHiggins> driver=r8169 driverversion=2.3LK-NAPI
<wxl> 2.3?!
<wxl> OH
<wxl> sorry i'm looking at something else
<wxl> there is a lame solution: get the proprietary driver
<wxl> you need to download osmething
<wxl> load this up on your machine http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2204946
<wxl> download the file to a usb key or something and you should be good to go
<SuperHiggins> oh hey that's my motherboard! must be a mobo-specific issue haha
<wxl> i'm checking to see if r8169 has come along enough that it can be coerced to work
<SuperHiggins> um i hate to interrupt your searching but which of these linux installs is the one i want? it's lubuntu 12.04 haha http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=5&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#RTL8111B/RTL8168B/RTL8111/RTL8168<br>RTL8111C/RTL8111CP/RTL8111D(L)<br>RTL8168C/RTL8111DP
<wxl> LINUX driver for kernel 3.x and 2.6.x and 2.4.x
<SuperHiggins> ahh okay thatnks, wasn't sure :P
<wxl> i'm assuming unmae -r gives you something like 3.something-generic
<ianorlin> this is one reason I want an intel lan for my mobo
<wxl> um
<wxl> uname
<SuperHiggins> yeah it gives me 3.13.0-24-generic
<wxl> nice
<wxl> go for that one and have at it and you'll be good
<SuperHiggins> awesome, thanks alot!
<wxl> SuperHiggins: be aware that you'll have to do this every time there's a kernel update
<wxl> SuperHiggins: i'd file a bug against the linux kernel so that hopefully the kernel devs can push it upstream and make it happen
<wxl> SuperHiggins: and by "it" i mean include r8168 or fix 8169
<wxl> in case you don't know:
<SuperHiggins> oh crap really? im guessing it's just the kernel isn't default compatible with this ethernet adapter?
<wxl> well it's like this
<wxl> r8169 is supposed to be but it doesn't seem like it is (broken)
<wxl> r8168 (what you're installing) does work but it's not in the kernel
<wxl> oh what i was going to say:
<wxl> !bugs | SuperHiggins
<ubottu> SuperHiggins: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<SuperHiggins> oh okay
<SuperHiggins> ill make sure to report the bug, so i just tell them that r8169 is broken, and r8168 works but isn't included in the kernel? and these are relating to the drivers or the adapter itself
<SuperHiggins> uh
<SuperHiggins> when i tried to install the driver, i ran the autorun.sh and it had an error
<SuperHiggins> "autorun.sh: line 27: make: command not found"
<wxl> oh tee hee
<wxl> you need gcc
<SuperHiggins> crap :S which i need internet to get
<wxl> BUT
<wxl> we can do the same thing with the usb key
<wxl> 1s
<wxl> 12.04 you said?
<SuperHiggins> yeah
<wxl> dude you got to move on :)
<wxl> apt-cache policy libc6
<wxl> is it installed?
<SuperHiggins> it is
<wxl> good
<wxl> what about with libgcc1?
<wxl> you should have it but just checking
<SuperHiggins> yeah
<wxl> oh what proc you have? i386?
<SuperHiggins> x64, its an AMD
<wxl> get this and `dpkg -i` it https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/make_3.81-8.1ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb
<wxl> so that's make
<wxl> you probably need gcc too
<wxl> apt-cache policy gcc
<Unit193> Why not just get build-essential?
<wxl> oh
<wxl> yeah there you go
<wxl> better
<SuperHiggins> how dod i do that
<SuperHiggins> i need gcc yeah :S
<wxl> Unit193: actually without internet that's not going to be very useful as the deb doesn't include the dependencies
<wxl> so ignore Unit193  :)
<SuperHiggins> ohh okay :P
<Unit193> Oooh, missed that bit.  He's not using apt-offline?
<wxl> Unit193: we're trying to solve his internet connection :)
<Unit193> Figured that one out, yes.
<wxl> we need to get these packages to do so
<wxl> so i'm not sure apt-offline will help
<wxl> but tell me something else
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/libc6-dev-amd64_2.15-0ubuntu10.5_i386.deb
<SuperHiggins> me? or Unit193?
<wxl> him
<wxl> crap i gotta jet
<SuperHiggins> oh ok
<wxl> Unit193: can you walk him through the rest of the depends of build-essentials?
<Unit193> There's a chance.
<Unit193> SuperHiggins: OK, so you still needed gcc/g++(plus depends) to compile the driver right?  You got the kernel headers?
<SuperHiggins> pardon me?
<SuperHiggins> i'm not sure what you're referring to, sorry :S
<Unit193> OK, so to compile that you'll need gcc, and the target is 14.04 ?  Do you have  apt-cache policy linux-headers-generic  ?
<SuperHiggins> yes
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/gcc-4.8-base_4.8.2-19ubuntu1_amd64.deb https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/gcc-4.8_4.8.2-19ubuntu1_amd64.deb https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/libgcc-4.8-dev_4.8.2-19ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<SuperHiggins> the second one said Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: binutils (>= 2.24)
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/cpp-4.8_4.8.2-19ubuntu1_amd64.deb that too.
<Unit193> So you're not on 14.04?  Looks like precise perhaps?
<SuperHiggins> i am on 14.04 i though
<Unit193> lsb_release -a
<SuperHiggins> ubuntu 14.04 LTS codename trusty
<Unit193> I think rather than dep chasing, you should perhaps get https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/apt-offline_1.3.1_all.deb and use that to install build-essential and all the deps, sound like a good idea?
<SuperHiggins> sounds good to me, as long as it works haha
<SuperHiggins> alright apt-offline is installed
<SuperHiggins> what do i do next?
<Unit193> On the computer you need stuff installed, the one without internet: sudo apt-offline set --install-packages build-essential --update apt-offline.sig
<Unit193> One with internet: sudo apt-offline get --bundle bundle.zip apt-offline.sig
<Unit193> (You'll need that sig file on the one with internet!)
<SuperHiggins> um
<SuperHiggins> wait
<SuperHiggins> so
<Unit193> Then back with the one without: sudo apt-offline install bundle.zip  (And make sure the zip file is there.)
<SuperHiggins> i am a bit confued. are the two computers going to communicate?
<SuperHiggins> because they aren't technically on the same network
<Unit193> They aren't going to communicate, you have a flash drive you've been using to drag files, right?  All you'll need is that apt-offline.sig file and later the bundle.zip file.
<SuperHiggins> okay so where do i get these things that's what i want to know :S
<Unit193> You create the sig file with the first command, and the zip file with the second, and you install packages in the zip with the last.
<SuperHiggins> okay
<SuperHiggins> oh crap does my online computer need to be linux?
<SuperHiggins> my online computer is windows
<Unit193> Welp, it does make it considerably easaier...
<SuperHiggins> darn...
<Unit193> http://www.debian-administration.org/article/648/Offline_Package_Management_for_APT indicates windows can do it.  But yeah.
<SuperHiggins> i am guessing though that i'd kind of have to figure that out on my own?
<Unit193> Well you could send me the sig file. :P
<SuperHiggins> would that be bothersome for you?
<Unit193> Noope.
<Unit193> Otherwise I can try and pull up what other deps you'd need.
<SuperHiggins> well okay, i can send you the sig file then
<SuperHiggins> whatevers more convenient for you honestly
<SuperHiggins> im thinking of two other things: a) i somehow find a compiled version of this driver and install that, or b) i stick the linux hard drive in my desktop and compile the driver there, it should be a different driver and ethernet adapter
<SuperHiggins> i don't know if linux is that portable in terms of hardware
<Unit193> !info r8168-dkms
<ubottu> r8168-dkms (source: r8168): dkms source for the r8168 network driver. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.037.00-1 (trusty), package size 92 kB, installed size 802 kB
<Unit193> SuperHiggins: Biggest problem you'd have is if you cloned the drive, because of uuid issues.  It's fairly portable.
<SuperHiggins> uh okay... i am really not sure what i should do honestly. what would you recommend?
<Unit193> I'd get that package, it's the dkms module for the r8168.
<SuperHiggins> how do i get it?
<Unit193> DKMS moduels are great, they "recompile" when you install a new kernel.  I'd recommend the same way, with apt-offline since it depends on dkms, which depends on gcc, make, build-ess, etc.  Otherwise, I can help you dep hunt.
<SuperHiggins> apt-offline is the method that involves the .sig file and the .zip file right?
<Unit193> Yeeeep.
<SuperHiggins> okay, i hate to pester you, but could you generate the zip file if i send you the sig file?
<Unit193> Sure, not a bother.
<SuperHiggins> the command was: sudo apt-offline set --install-packages build-essential --update apt-offline.sig
<SuperHiggins> right?
<Unit193> Except, you'll want to swap build-essential for r8168-dkms now.
<SuperHiggins> okay
<SuperHiggins> ...uh oh
<SuperHiggins> errors yay
<SuperHiggins> E: Command line option --simulate is not understood
<SuperHiggins> ERROR: FATAL: Something is wrong with the apt system.
<SuperHiggins> and then when it tries to generate the r8168-dkms package and it's dependancies
<SuperHiggins> E: Unable to locate package r8168-dkms
<SuperHiggins> ERROR: FATAL: Something is wrong with the apt system
<SuperHiggins> oh and the first two errors refer to generating database list of files that are needed for an update
<Unit193> https://paste.unit193.net/?586dc608a4366c8d#OFWMd64WhqakCrAMkcnjLS6udeTlLCuFMra+c2gJ1OU=  Alright, there's the start of the list then.
<SuperHiggins> the second link is 404
<Unit193> Ugh, there's no simple way to script this either, and I'm sure you won't just download off my server. :P  OK, I'll pull that up properly.
<SuperHiggins> gee haha it seems like every time we come across a soltuion we just hit another snag :P
<SuperHiggins> oh and the second last one as well
<Unit193> https://paste.unit193.net/?7ee4245c0918241c#zdaEYBP8P9NfnxZTMh6aY27ivkX+lB6kvEFO5xrCbBY= those are all active.
<Unit193> FWIW, fixing internet without internet always stinks, I've had to do it before with my wireless.  Was a b43 device.
<SuperHiggins> yeah
<Unit193> Getting there?
<SuperHiggins> there's a whole bunch of dependencies i don't have here i think...
<SuperHiggins> i guess i've got to write each one down huh?
<Unit193> Either that or fix the other tool. :P
<SuperHiggins> oh boy XD absolutely nothing likes me here it seems
<Unit193> Yey!  New version of apt-offline seems to work. :D
<SuperHiggins> oh, was i not using the newest version?
<Unit193> You were, this is from git.
<SuperHiggins> where do i acquire the new version?
<Unit193> https://alioth.debian.org/snapshots.php?group_id=100399 for the source, and I just built myself a deb file.
<SuperHiggins> uhh... i think i'll need the deb file? cuz i dont have gcc or all that haha
<Unit193> http://people.ubuntu.com/~unit193/apt-offline_1.3.2_all.deb it's python, no compiles.
<SuperHiggins> this one only gets the second set of errors rather than the first, which is that it can't find the r8168-dkms package
<SuperHiggins> is that fixable?
<Unit193> Leave off the install option and just use --update.
<SuperHiggins> ummm... i think im entering it wrong.
<SuperHiggins> sudo apt-offline set r8168-dkms --update apt-offline.sig
<Unit193> sudo apt-offline set --update apt-offline.sig  this'll update your sources.
<SuperHiggins> ohhh okay :P
<SuperHiggins> i have the sig file
<Unit193> Email it to me, upload it, or something.
<SuperHiggins> oh okay, i was about to put it on my web server... and then i realized that my linux machine was my web server haha
<SuperHiggins> email?
 * Unit193 @ubuntu.com
<SuperHiggins> sent you an email
<Unit193> 90a6a11f87719270faa93b022b91a50f  https://unit193.net/bundle.zip
<SuperHiggins> okay i think it was successful... so what did that install?
<Unit193> After you get that "installed", same type of deal with  sudo apt-offline set --install-packages r8168-dkms
<SuperHiggins> it said too few arguments?
<Unit193> Right, forgot the sig file: sudo apt-offline set --install-packages r8168-dkms apt-offline.sig
<Unit193> Bah: sudo apt-offline set --install-packages r8168-dkms --update apt-offline.sig
<SuperHiggins> okay that succeeded
<SuperHiggins> do i uh... send you this apt-offline.sig?
<Unit193> Yep.
<SuperHiggins> okay
<SuperHiggins> send it :P again thanks alot for doing all this for me... i would have probably never figured it out on my own haha
<SuperHiggins> sent it *
<Unit193> 56db0fd1f575d946eafcfb4fa68b6965  https://unit193.net/bundle.zip  Sure thing, just sorry for all the trouble this caused.
<Unit193> And nah, this is a quiet night, nothing going on really.
<Unit193> SuperHiggins: You'll have to do one last  sudo apt-get install r8168-dkms  to get it all installed.
<SuperHiggins> the sudo apt-get install r8168-dkms
<SuperHiggins> worked
<SuperHiggins> so now i guess i restart and it should be working?
<Unit193> I'd  sudo dkms status  first, just to take a look.
<SuperHiggins> r8168, 8.037.00, 3.13.0-24-generic, x86_64: installed
<Unit193> \o/
<SuperHiggins> yes!
<SuperHiggins> alright im going to restart
<SuperHiggins> umm... i still cant connect to the internet.
<Unit193> lspci -v  and see what driver (if any) that device says it's using.
<SuperHiggins> uhh there's a lot of things popping up haha
<Unit193> You're looking for your network device, and "Kernel driver in use:"
<SuperHiggins> ohh okay i found it
<SuperHiggins> it's using r8168
<Unit193> The driver is loaded so it should be working, can you open NM and see what's up ?
<SuperHiggins> NM?
<Unit193> NetworkManager, the little tray icon.
<SuperHiggins> well when i hover over it it says it has limited or no connectivity
<SuperHiggins> but i can't "open" it...
<Unit193> Check if you can  ping 8.8.8.8  ?
<SuperHiggins> connect: Network is unreachable
<Unit193> Alright, well then I'd say that's pretty darn limited, I take it your network doesn't require you to log in?  Also may want to run nm-tool
<SuperHiggins> it doesn't. it goes directly to a modem
<SuperHiggins> and it says "state: connecting"
<SuperHiggins> the driver is r168, it's an ethernet device (eth0), and it should be working haha
<Unit193> OK, have you recently tried another device on this modem? 0_o
<SuperHiggins> my other computer is on this modem
<Unit193> Does /var/log/syslog say anything interesting?
<SuperHiggins> command not found
<Unit193> (It's a log file.)
<SuperHiggins> ohh okay
<SuperHiggins> so no
<Unit193> In the modem webpage (if it does in fact have one) say anything in the log or what devices are connected?
<SuperHiggins> it doesn't have a webpage, it's just a generic coax-cable to ethernet modem
<Unit193> Right, mine is pretty generic too, but it's got one at http://192.168.100.1/
<SuperHiggins> yeah mine doesn't have that or anything
<Unit193> Bummer.  So, out of the obvious, can't think of why it wouldn't be actually connecting, looks like the driver is at least working fine...
<SuperHiggins> well that's good i guess
<Unit193> So, outside of an ip clash or the modem only supporting modem mode (one ethernet connection), I'd try and make sure you can do the exact same setup, two different devices connected at the modem, but...
<SuperHiggins98> sorry was testing something
<Unit193> No, testing is good.  I presume it didn't work?
<SuperHiggins98> yeah i was thinking it was some wiring issue
<SuperHiggins98> im going to timeout again for a moment, testing one last thing
<Unit193> OK.
<SuperHiggins> nope.
<Unit193> No settings you had to do in Windows I presume either.
<SuperHiggins> nope
<SuperHiggins> i'm starting to think that i got a faulty board.
<Unit193> Wait, so didn't it try to use another driver before?  lsmod  to list modules.
<SuperHiggins> umm... well i see r8168 on there. i dont know what im supposed to be looking at though :S
<Unit193> Just making sure r8169 or something isn't in.
<SuperHiggins> i dont see it
<Unit193> Clasing drivers, not fun.
<SuperHiggins> yeah i'd imagine
<Unit193> OK, soo.  I'm out of ideas, I'd like to think we actually got a working driver for it though. ;P
<SuperHiggins> yeah, well i'm sure we made some sort of progress
<Unit193> Wonder if it's something kernel related that .30 or so fixed.
<SuperHiggins> maybe
<SuperHiggins> im going to restart all of my network devices
<SuperHiggins> be back soon
<Unit193> OK.
<SuperHiggins98> no dice.
 * Unit193 wonders what he's missin'
<SuperHiggins98> okay so i tested the wiring
<SuperHiggins98> it works on my personal laptop
<SuperHiggins98> so it's definitely a problem with the linux machine still
<ianorlin> SuperHiggins98:  what asus motherboard was it?
<SuperHiggins98> M5A97 R2.0
 * SuperHiggins98 hopes it isn't a lost cause.
<Unit193> So according to the readme: # ifconfig -a  If there is a device name, ethX, shown on the monitor, the linux driver is loaded. Then, you can use the following command to activate the ethX
<Unit193> SuperHiggins98: Also, if you want one last bundle to totally update your system, just poke me soon. (Getting late.)
<SuperHiggins98> it's fine i think, but thanks for offering. what was the command to use to activate the ethX ?
<SuperHiggins98> i think it didnt send
<Unit193> sudo ifup eth0
<SuperHiggins98> ohh
<SuperHiggins98> i got a weird message
<SuperHiggins98> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<Unit193> What did ifconfig -a  return?
<SuperHiggins98> eth0 and lo
<SuperHiggins98> oh and if i try to "configure" eth0 from network manager it says the interface does not exist
 * SuperHiggins98 is pulling at straws here
<Unit193> Oh, what's in /etc/network/interfaces?
<SuperHiggins98> auto lo
<SuperHiggins98> iface lo inet loopback
<SuperHiggins98> and thats it
<Unit193> ianorlin: Ideas?
<Unit193> SuperHiggins98: And I looked at the package, this dkms package blacklisted r8169 so it wouldn't conflict.
<SuperHiggins98> ohh okay
<ianorlin> none whatsoever for this
<Unit193> So, I'm thinking his best bet now is to either try #ubuntu or ##linux?
<SuperHiggins98> well, if that's the case, then i think this is a good stopping point for the night. i'm pretty exhausted.
<SuperHiggins98> thank you guys very much though, you've been a great help to me, and i'm really appreciative of the time you spent trying to help me get through this
<SuperHiggins98> i'm going to get some sleep now, have a good night!
<Budoy> hi! iwant to ask how can configure the view of my folder with a dropdown in details View?
<Budoy> i mean list tree view
<Budoy> how to make a list tree view on lubuntu please help
<linguini> I quite like lubuntu, but one thing about it causes me some trouble:
<linguini> For unknown reasons, Ctrl-space does not seem to make it all the way into my emacs.
<linguini> I looked in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml, but saw no key binding C-Space there.
<SuperHiggins> well, i've been to #ubuntu, and they couldn't help me. nobody in ##linux responded to my question... so i'm kind of at a loss now.
<gmzaroo> hi guys
<gmzaroo> can i ask for some help here?
<gmzaroo> My Lubuntu crashed and on reboot, the taskbar doesn't appear
<gmzaroo> i tried to restart lxpanel or lxpanelctl but it says 'Gtk-warning cannot open dispaly'
<Guest530> hi together
<phillw> SuperHiggins: do you still need help?
<SuperHiggins> i ended up scrounding up a cd drive and installing lubuntu that way. unfortunately reinstalling didn't solve my problems. it seems i've hit the well-known yet unsolved issue of the kernel driver r8169 :S
<SuperHiggins> scrounging *
<wxl> phillw: if you're looking to help see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2204946
<SuperHiggins> i have actually installed that driver
<wxl> still no dice?
<phillw> wxl: that looks like it is awaiting a new driver for some recent revision of the chipset?
<phillw> wxl: maybe ask on ##kernel ? The only other thing I can think of, is to see if fedora have a newer version which could be cherry-picked? (Ubuntu kernel team have previously cherry picked a red-hat fix for me).
<wxl> phillw: from wah i grokked r8168 should solve the problem
<wxl> phillw: unless IT has problems now. r8169 (default, in the kernel) should work, too, but it appears buggy
<phillw> I've asked bodhi to check what fedora are using, he'll reply when he has a chance to check.
<daninoz> hi, I'm having an issue, when I work with chrome or chromium the windows is always visible, even when I change desktops or minimize it
<wxl> daninoz: even when you minimize it? without any distortion of the window?
<wxl> daninoz: is it only chromium? what about firefox?
<daninoz> wxl: it's only with chrome and chromiun. I changed the chrome config to use the system borders and it dissapear when I minimized it, but it stays there when I switch desktops
<wxl> daninoz: so there's no issue with minimizing then?
<daninoz> not now, only when switching desktops. Firefox work ok
<wxl> daninoz: check on the desktop tag in lubuntu-rc for chrome or chromium https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Windows#How_do_I_assign_certain_program_to_open_to_a_desktop_.232
<daninoz> wxl: I fixed it disabling the hardware acceleration option in chrome config
<wxl> daninoz: that's a strange one :) probably particular to your specific video card
<aramil> is there anyone with winxp experience i need help installing winxp on a different hard drive
<aramil> i have lubuntu 14.04 installed
#lubuntu 2014-07-04
<phillw> I really do wish people would learn
<phillw> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<desophos> hi everyone, i'm having some trouble with running Lubuntu in a virtualbox VM on a Windows 8.1 host.
<desophos> after i install the guest additions, trying to mount a disk image gives me an error with "unknown filesystem type: ISO9660"
<desophos> i can't figure out why i'm getting that error
<desophos> i've been looking for hours
<dendeze> in lubuntu skype wabcam does not work, when i put in terminal : LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so /usr/bin/skype  then it works, how can i get it to work on stratup skype?
<desophos> i also have some virtualbox problems related to the guest additions, not sure where to ask those though...
<desophos> this is probably a bad time to ask, it's night time in the US
<tomte> hi!
<tomte> Just installed lubuntu on my old laptop and tried to get openoffice on there
<tomte> but it seems there are either too many packages called openoffice or not enough
<tomte> so, what is the correct way to install the latest openoffice?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> libre better
<JohnDoe_71Rus> so 4.1.0 latest openoffice
<tomte> I know about libreoffice, but in my case it isn't better
<tomte> the extension I need isn't working and I would have to recreate 150 labels - takes just about 5min each...
<tomte> I was just surprised that there is no ready made package
<tomte> or maybe I need some more lines in my sources?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://www.openoffice.org/download/index.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://askubuntu.com/questions/471437/unable-to-install-apache-openoffice-4-1-on-ubuntu-14-04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://forum.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=70100
<thirtythousandmo> Hey guys. I'm using Lubuntu with the Netbook interface, but I can't find out how to add icons/shortcuts to the 'Desktop'. Any ideas?
<thirtythousandmo> So no ideas on how to change icons/shortcuts in Lubuntu netbook mode?
<silverlion> thirtythousandmo: i'm sorry, but no idea :( but you might want to try https://www.facebook.com/groups/lubuntu.official/ for more help ;
<thirtythousandmo> hm..I don't have a facebook account..
<holstein> thirtythousandmo: you dont add them to the netbook interface like that
<thirtythousandmo> what do you mean? it's not possible?
<holstein> thirtythousandmo: it doesnt have a "desktop".. thats the difference..if you want a traditional desktop to add icons to, use the normal LXDE
<holstein> thirtythousandmo: its all open, so ,everything is "possible". but the interface you are using specifically compromises the desktop space
<holstein> thirtythousandmo: you'll see "favorites" or some area or "tab" or page, or whatever you want to call it, where you can add whetever you like
<thirtythousandmo> well...would be nice to use the interface AND choose what folders/programs I see at startup
<thirtythousandmo> I dont see any favortites there
<holstein> thirtythousandmo: its like a blown up menu, the netbook mode
<holstein> thirtythousandmo: you can edit the menu as you please, but, its not necessarily easy.. in the normal desktop mode its quite easy to add desktop shortcuts and whatever else.. i think thats more in line with what you want by default
<thirtythousandmo> oh i see...so it mirrors the menu?
<thirtythousandmo> and the items in the menu, are they stored as shortcuts in folders?
<holstein> thirtythousandmo: it becomes the menu..
<thirtythousandmo> well the taskbar with the menu is still there
<holstein> sure, and the tabs across the top
<thirtythousandmo> well, ok thanks dude, you gave me the right hint
<thirtythousandmo> would be cool to have a simple right click-> add there. And keyboard controls ;)
<holstein> thirtythousandmo: there are many other interfaces that look like that
<holstein> thirtythousandmo: the compromise for lxde is lightness.. lightweight vs features such as right click and manage..
<thirtythousandmo> right click functions are not exaclty heavy ^^
<thirtythousandmo> honestly it's more of 'they didnt think of it'
<holstein> thirtythousandmo: in this case, its a compromise, friend.. you are welcome to add what you like
<holstein> thirtythousandmo: you can file wishlist bugs upstream
<thirtythousandmo> yeah, I'll do. and I'll check other interfaces out. thanks.
<linguini> To answer my own question from yesterday, my problem was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1278569
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1278569 in ibus (Ubuntu) "ibus breaks emacs and eclipse control-space keybinding" [High,Confirmed]
<Unit193> Yep, ibus is eveil all over.
<phillw> linguini: I know that some work on iBus has been done, can you check that you have the latest version
<linguini> phillw: Thanks; I worked around the issue by changing the key ibus steals
<linguini> ibus is developed by a bunch of vim folks; they probably chose C-space to fight emacs folks like myself.
 * linguini going to make super awesome app that steals the Esc key...
<phillw> there was a workaround for the chromium issue at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1307648/comments/21 not sure if that would also help you.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1307648 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium 34 from proposed does not take input from keyboard in first entry point on several webpages" [Critical,Confirmed]
<phillw> linguini: he he
<Meris2> When using the update manager from within lubuntu 13.10 64 bit I get an offer to upgrade to ubuntu 14.04 instead of lubuntu 14.04. I want to stay with lubuntu, can I go ahead without switching to ubuntu?
<holstein> Meris2: you should be able to.. but, lubuntu *is* ubuntu... the update manager should be saying what it will update, you may want to glance at it.. and i would have backups regardless, and i personally always prefer a fresh install
<ianorlin> also the package for upgrading is share between all flavors of ubuntu
<ianorlin> otherwise each flavor would have to have there own versoin which duplicates effort for a one or few letters difference which I am not sure is teh best use of time
<phillw> Meris2: as holstein and ianorlin say, it will always ubuntu, but will install whichever flavour of the family you have installed :)
<phillw> *it will always say ubuntu*
<lubuntu> hi!
<ioanm> i'm installing lubuntu
<Meris2> holstein, phillw, thank you!
<robinhood2014> I just installed the Lubuntu Desktop and I'm trying to get to the Power Manager, but it always says "Xfce4 Power Manager is not running, do you want to launch it now?" It keeps doing this whether I answer "Cancel" or "Run." What's going on here?
<PinFloyd> in lubuntu 13.10 i had a similiar problem
<PinFloyd> if you need only see the battery state exist a applet lxmenu
<robinhood2014> I'm afraid I don't understand... especially since I'm running a desktop computer.
<PinFloyd> that's message is a bug
<PinFloyd> don't worry
<robinhood2014> Why then won't it progress any further?
<PinFloyd> but do you want get access to the power manager or do you want remove that message?
<robinhood2014> I'd like to access the settings relating to putting the system to sleep, among other things.
<robinhood2014> So what do I do to access Lubuntu's sleep settings?
#lubuntu 2014-07-05
<HypothesisFrog> hi. My screen just hangs after I log in .. the panel never appears.
<HypothesisFrog> lubuntu 14.04
<sydney> HypothesisFrog: Can you log out? ctrl-alt-del i think?
<holstein> HypothesisFrog: do you see the normal desktop as the guest user?
<sydney> holstein: Hi :D
<holstein> o/
<sydney> :D
<HypothesisFrog> holstein good q
<HypothesisFrog> bbiab
<HypothesisFrog> sydney well I press the power button and it shuts down normally. Can get into shell by going ctrl-alt-F2 as well.
<HypothesisFrog> re bbiab
<sydney> HypothesisFrog: So,can you right click,or open terminal?
<sydney> ...
<sydney> HypothesisFrog: are you there?
<sydney> bye!!
<pvt_petey> hello
<pvt_petey> I'm tying to install lubuntu on a mac without functioning usb/disc drive
<pvt_petey> i thought to maybe use virtual box as a lifeboat
<pvt_petey> is this the best way ?
<dj_beirut> i am using a windows machine and i want to ssh to my lubuntu machine with x dispaly. how can i do that? i am new to linux :/
<holstein> !puty
<holstein> !putty
<ubottu> PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<dj_beirut> i am using putty
<holstein> dj_beirut: ^ thats what i use to ssh from windows to ssh servers..
<dj_beirut> i can ssh to it. but i want to see the screen on my windows machine. using the lubuntu as almost a headless server
<holstein> you can forward x over ssh.. or use many screen sharing options.. vnc, etc.. if you are "new", try teamviewer
<mikubuntu> can anyone tell me why i would download the .iso image which says its 683 mb, but when i try to burn to a 700 mb disk it says the image is 716 mb, and so produces errors in burn?
<wxl> mikubuntu: download error? did you check the md5?
<mikubuntu> wxl -- i been fighting with it so long i want to try something else --- can i install unetbootin to a live cd session and install from net?
<wxl> mikubuntu: i guess you could, but if it's a simple download error (which the md5 will tell you in a heartbeat), you can just install zsync and you won't even have to download the whole thing again
<mikubuntu> wxl: could you help me with that?
<wxl> !md5 | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wxl> !zsync | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<mikubuntu> i'll check it out -- i don't think the image is bad because i used the same one to load this machine im chatting on
<wxl> mikubuntu: might have been the burn. you can check that like above to find out how to md5sum the cd or usb.
<mikubuntu> the zsync page that someone directed me to is not clear to me -- am i to understand that if i terminal:   zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/trusty-desktop-i386.iso.zsync that it will correct any anomolies in 14.04 ??
<mikubuntu> my 4th install attempt on the other machine seems to be stuck at 'configuring apt' in the install part of the program
<phillw> mikubuntu: at the end of the zsync, it will report back if there is a mis match in checksum.
<phillw> once you have a good image, burn it at the slowest speed possible. Then when you 1st boot with it, run the self test to check it has burned correctly.
<mikubuntu> phillw: output: failed on url http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/trusty-desktop-i386.iso.zsync could not read control file from URL
<phillw> mikubuntu: did you install zsync on your machine?>
<mikubuntu> yes, according to instruction on the zsych page
<SonikkuAmerica> You may need to -o your file and use the standard Ubuntu image at releases.u.c
<phillw> if you did, then go to the directory that has the iso file and check that you 'own' it.
<phillw> and issue the command
<phillw> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20140705/trusty-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<mikubuntu> my problem is that even tho the file says its 683 mb, when i go to burn to a cd it says its 716 mb and apparently can only burn 95% of the image ... i tried loading with the dvd that i used on this machine and it fails multiple times (right now stuck for 30 mins at 'configuring apt' ... the bios will not let me boot from usb either
<phillw> mikubuntu: try grabbing the alpha1 (I'll just get the link)
<phillw> mikubuntu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/alpha-1/
<phillw> if you are still getting over-size errors, grab the alternate , it is some 100 Mb smaller
<mikubuntu> hmmmm ... is a cd-r re-recordable?
<SonikkuAmerica> Nope...
<SonikkuAmerica> CD-RW is though
<mikubuntu> great -- guess i have to go out and find somewhere to lift a new cd then .... arrrrrrgh ... maybe kelly has one
<phillw> I have a dvd-rw that I use, it forces my burner to burn really slow and can handle over-sized images. mine was 1 GBP from a discount store.
<wxl> mikubuntu: you don't have a usb?
<SonikkuAmerica> phillw: A quid?
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh my
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: yup.
<phillw> poundland :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Jeremy Clarkson got a car for use in one iaode of Top Gear for £1
<SonikkuAmerica> s/iaode/episode/
<phillw> mikubuntu: also, if the site for ISO's is busy, head over to my mirror at http://phillw.net/isos/lubuntu/trusty/release/ in your case the command would be
<phillw> zsync http://phillw.net/isos/lubuntu/trusty/release/lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<wxl> SonikkuAmerica: good form. phillw usually forgets the ending slash. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> So do I
<SonikkuAmerica> (Normally)
<mikubuntu> phillw: sry mssd ur messages was on the phone begging a blank cd it should be here in 10 mins and i'll try the alt installer, its 5pm here and i started messing with this at 9am .... arghh
<wxl> tsk tsk tsk
<mikubuntu> wxl: yes i have a usb, but the box won't let me assign it for boot
<phillw> mikubuntu: in that case...
<phillw> cp lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso lubuntu-14.04-alternat-i386.iso
<phillw> followed by
<phillw> zsync http://phillw.net/isos/lubuntu/trusty/release/lubuntu-14.04-alternate-i386.iso.zsync
<phillw> it will save having to download the entire iso again.
<mikubuntu> but the target machine won't let me do anything in live mode either, so i think i have to dl the alt anyways its only 8 mins
<SonikkuAmerica> "alternat" should have an e at the end. Case and spelling are important.
<mikubuntu> prolly less for the alt is only about 600 mb looks like
<phillw> mikubuntu: okies... use my mirror, it is often faster than the main server :)
<mikubuntu> already bookmarked your site, but the alt dl is done, just waiting for the blank cd to arrive
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: he he... yeah, I must put my new keyboard into piglet (existing one has no 'E' key.
<SonikkuAmerica> I once had a word processor where S wouldn't work for a while... Poor Jeica...
<SonikkuAmerica> And amuel too
<phillw> I've got fairly used to it, but sometimes it does not work :)
<mikubuntu> i don't get it --- never had this much trouble doing an install -- i think for the first time ever in my experience, xfburn got to about 59% and then returned a 'burn fail' notice
<mikubuntu> phillw: looking for the alternate installer 14.04 on your site but can't find it
<phillw> mikubuntu: zsync http://phillw.net/isos/lubuntu/trusty/release/lubuntu-14.04-alternate-i386.iso.zsync
<mikubuntu> phillw: why does it have .zsync at the end of the file name?
<phillw> mikubuntu: that is because it to be used by zsync
<mikubuntu> phillw:  that won't affect xfburn recognising it as an iso?
<phillw> no, it will download th iso, let me just reset the permissions on the file
<phillw> mikubuntu: permissions reset.
<mikubuntu> is there anything that might typically cause a hang up during install, like now seems to be hung up in 'select and install' at 'configuring man-db' ??
<phillw> mikubuntu: does the cd self test okay?
<mikubuntu> and i did the self test on this disc before running said it was ok
<mikubuntu> oh, wait, it started moving again, at 65% ...
<mikubuntu> 66%
<phillw> mikubuntu: is it an older computer?
<mikubuntu> not really, its a box that my friend built
<mikubuntu> but he isn't familiar with most software issues (and i couldn't build a box)
<phillw> okies, they can seem to hang, dpkg (right near the end) can take 90 minutes
<mikubuntu> 72% ... please god, let this finish, everyone else is downstairs eating dinner and i'm still messing with this damn box ... lol
<phillw> as long as the cd said it was a happy bunny, my advice is patience. (Also, when using the alternate ISO - disconnect from internet, so the machine is forced to use the cd and not go and try and get everything from the internet).
<phillw> I always drop internet and then  update once machine is running... alternate installer is a funny beast at times, but I swear by it :)
<phillw> mikubuntu: go have dinner.... it should have finished by the time you have eaten!
<mikubuntu> i don't understand why they let the regular installer go over 700 mb, when 700 is the standard cd size
<phillw> mikubuntu: lubuntu has a constant battle with keeping CD size. I'm not sure why you are seeing over size, only the desktop ppc image is oversized.
#lubuntu 2014-07-06
<ianorlin> why can't you leave it on while you eat
<phillw> ianorlin: I do that and come back to the HTTP proxy prompt and want to put my foot through the computer!
<ianorlin> ah yeah that too
<phillw> ianorlin: yup, I have to to the freezer and get some ice for the burn :)
<phillw> s/to to/to go to/
<phillw> mikubuntu: so, how did it go?
<mikubuntu> just got a report on this new install that these programs: You have some obsolete package versions installed. Please upgrade the following packages and check if the problem still occurs:  apt, apt-utils, gcc-4.9-base, gnupg, gpgv, iso-codes, libapt-inst1.5, libapt-pkg4.12, libc6, libgcc1, libsqlite3-0, libstdc++6, multiarch-support, python-six
<mikubuntu> is this just a matter of running autoremove?
<phillw> mikubuntu: that is to be expected, 14.04 goes 14.04.1 at the end of this month.
<phillw> mikubuntu: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove
<mikubuntu> phillw: so it will be corrected in regular updates?
<phillw> mikubuntu: 14.04 has had a lot of updates since it was created. There are several bug fixes for lubuntu and kernel upgrades from ubuntu. It will want to down load a lot.
<mikubuntu> thx phillw  just ran your update command
<phillw> mikubuntu: it will need a reboot, as you will have  new kernel. you may need to run that command more than once to pull it fully up to date... the kernel can only update as far as the firmware that it has. and repeat should be a lot faster. When it says 'nothing to do', you know you are up to date.
<mikubuntu> ok will do
<phillw> mikubuntu: as to why you have had so much grief installing? Pass.... 14.04 has installed okay with a couple of known bugs, but it has always installed. :/
<phillw> mikubuntu: how is the update going?
<phillw> mikubuntu: wb.... Dare I ask how it is going? I've stayed up late (02:36 am here).
<mikubuntu> can't find where to set pref for screenlock (unlock i should say i don't want screen to keep locking when i walk away for a few mins)
<phillw> mikubuntu: it is still a bug... I had it fixed, then got it back again... let me see if I can find the work around for you.
<phillw> mikubuntu: have a try with http://askubuntu.com/questions/130808/stop-xscreensaver-from-locking-screen-once-screensaver-starts
<phillw> in the meantime, is the little critter running oaky?
<phillw> s/oaky/okay/
<ianorlin> 14.04 uses lightlocker
<phillw> ianorlin: indeed... but it still pretty broken!
<tertu> Out of curiosity, is there a way to hide desktop icons on the second desktop when using a dual-monitor setup?
<phillw> tertu: I've not found one yet... I'm guessing it is a decision that the devs had to take...
<tertu> either that or some goofy openbox thing
<ianorlin> pcmanfm draws the desktop and I don't know of an option to do it
<ianorlin> openbox doesn't draw a desktop by itself
<HypothesisFrog> Is there any way I can reduce the amount of disk space taken up? I only have 3gig, and it's almost run out already.
<ianorlin> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tertu> uh that's not the right answer
<tertu> it doesn't shrink the size of the install
<ianorlin> if you install less stuff it does
<tertu> oh, there we go
<phillw> indeed not, use the core install.
<tertu> yeah that's the only way to do it
<tertu> delete things you don't need
<phillw> tertu: nah, don't install them in the 1st place
<tertu> yes, if that is an option
<phillw> tertu: HypothesisFrog there is indeed.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall and select core install, you can even grab a cut down browser from there...
<phillw> tertu: I'm a member of the wiki team, as well as testing.... lubuntu has so many ways to install :)
<tertu> that's cool
<tertu> that this is an option
<phillw> tertu: we even have a non-pae community edition for 14.04..... People are committed to low resource kit.
<tertu> that's good to see at ubuntu.
<phillw> tertu: the kernels I respun (with LOTS of help) are only currently being used by people via lubuntu / lxde.
<phillw> tertu: anyways, nice to chat... I'm off to bed (03:25 am) here.
<tertu> night!
<HypothesisFrog> phillw so I have to reinstall?
<phillw> HypothesisFrog: is your install refusing to run?
<phillw> HypothesisFrog: or do you just want a really small foot-print?
<HypothesisFrog> phillw well basically, I have an old eeepc with only 2.7Gig of hd space available. I couldn't get the desktop to come up  before, because there was no available hd space. I had to delete the cache to free up 280meg.
<MilkMan> Topic
<MilkMan> Hello
<MilkMan> Hello
<MilkMan> #lubuntu-offtopic
<MilkMan> hello
<MilkMan> hello
<MilkMan> hello teward
<phillw> HypothesisFrog: there is work in progress for a community edition of lubuntu based on an eeepc
<tertu> does anybody know why i'd get massive graphical corruption when trying to run a source game on the rest of the visible display?
 * ianorlin doesn't run source games so I can't help you which one specifiaclly team fortress 2?
<tertu> garry's mod
<tertu> i think they all run on approximately the same codebase though
<ianorlin> it could also be a driver issue
<tertu> that's probably it
<tertu> i'll try installing a newer driver and seeing if that helps
<alku> I am using lubuntu 14.04 on Dell E6400. Everything was working fine, today i noticed I am unable to update my system, the update manager vanishes as soon as I click 'update' button. If i go to users i am unable to delete existing or create new, the buttons don't seem to work
<tertu> so after installing a newer driver it's better
<tertu> it's still not perfect
<comics_idees> any news from lubuntu
<phillw> comics_idees: bugs continue to be squashed :)
<comics_idees> I use an old pc is LXLE a better version than Lubuntu ?
<holstein> comics_idees: "better" is always a matter of opinion and use case
<holstein> lxle is based on ubuntu and/or lubuntu.. lubuntu *is* ubuntu, and has official support and use of all docs etc
<phillw> comics_idees: LXLE uses slightly more resources than lubuntu, but the best way is try both and see which you prefer :) There are several community spins based around lubuntu
<holstein> yup.. both have live CD's..
<comics_idees> xm ok I give it a try
<phillw> bentoo, amongst others also has LiveCD capability. I'll get the wiki page updated in the comming week and get our community spins more active in saying what they're about.
<comics_idees> if I install the deepin package manager in Lubuntu will it become like LXLE?
<holstein> comics_idees: i say, if youwant lxle, use lxle
<holstein> comics_idees: there are many package managment tools available to ubuntu, and thus, lubuntu..
<phillw> comics_idees: lxle --> http://lxle.net/  bento --> http://linuxvillage.org/en/2013/11/bento-ubuntu-remix-rc/ peppermint --> http://peppermintos.com/
<comics_idees> how can I open an Lubuntu terminal and install LXLE with sudo apt-get-install?
<holstein> comics_idees: ask them
<holstein> comics_idees: lxle is not an ubuntu flavor, so, you will need to add whatever sources they suggest
<comics_idees> well do you suggest to switch lubuntu to lxle to old computer or not?
<holstein> comics_idees: i didnt suggest that, actually . i suggest, like phillw , that you look at the both and see for yourself
<holstein> any speed benefit from lxle would also have compromises..
#lubuntu 2015-06-29
<TB2014TB> I was wondering what do I do if I have one bad Repository
<cubeast> hey is there a recent armhf rootfs image f(possibly LTS 14.04) or lubuntu?
<cubeast> for*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> cubeast: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!category-topic/cubieboard/debian/vDWJ2T-HYY4
<TB2014TB> how to install open office on lubuntu am having a lot of trouple
<[FR]Dae> sudo apt install - libreoffice-writer libreoffice-calc
<[FR]Dae> u're welcome
<Supermanintights> hey guys, I have the latest version of lubuntu (I believe), but I'm having issues downloading the intel graphics installer - I can't seem to get the latest one as the installer won't work on lubuntu, and the source code won't compile for me
<Supermanintights> graphics driver is Mobile-Intel-915GM-GMS-910GML-Express-Chipset-Family
<ianorlin> Supermanintights: the one includied with the kernel is the intel one and works with the version of xorg you installed
<Supermanintights> hmm, i'm suffering really bad frame rate issues with any video I play
<Supermanintights> be it via youtube, plex or vlc
<Supermanintights> I assumed it was a gfx driver issue, am I looking in the wrong place?
<ianorlin> which intel graphics as there are a lot of them
<Supermanintights> graphics driver is Mobile-Intel-915GM-GMS-910GML-Express-Chipset-Family
<Supermanintights> well that's the graphics card
<Supermanintights> it's running on an old EEEPC 1000HD - it should be enough for basic video playback which is what I'm trying to sort out now
#lubuntu 2015-07-01
<_joey> how do I upgrade to latest lubuntu using apt-get ?
<ianorlyn> _joey: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Unit193> Unless you mean release upgrades, then that's do-release-upgrade.
<_joey> release upgrade
<_joey> i worked it out
<holstein> _joey: there is a GUI for it..
<_joey> GUI sucks big times on my lubuntu
<holstein> works fine here..
<_joey> Never met so buggy GUI on any Linux distro
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<_joey> I reported few times
<holstein> otherwise, its not buggy here.. could be related to GPU drivers..
<_joey> The bug was reported by other and it was never fixed
<_joey> I learned to live with it
<holstein> if its GPU driver supported, they company creating the hardware may not want to fix it
<_joey> anyway. I found how to upgrade using release
<holstein> and, "lubuntu" ubuntu/linux may not have any way to address it..
<_joey> the same old problem NetworkManager does not start on reboot
<_joey> Start Menu button is screwed
<_joey> why is there no Application Menu in the bottom left corner?
<ianorlyn> can you add a menu to the panel _joey
<_joey> maybe
<_joey> what is the name for menu?
<_joey> I cannot. I don't know how to
<ianorlyn> right click panel settings
<ianorlyn> click panel applets
<ianorlyn> click add and choose a menu
<_joey> it pops on the left hand side
<_joey> thanks
<_joey> on the right hand side
<_joey> i want it on the left hand side
<ianorlyn> yeah you can move it up and down with the up and down buttons
<_joey> ??
<_joey> i need to move it to the left
<_joey> ??
<_joey> I was lazy a year ago migrating to Mint. I guess I need to spend a good time migration to move everything to Mint platform once and for all
<_joey> something as simple as network manager and Menu button have been getting screwed
<_joey> not to mention all other things
<voidAr> Hi everyone
<ianorlin> hi voidAr anyway I can help you?
<voidAr> yes, have anyone installed the Copy app in lubuntu 15.04 ?
<ianorlin> copy app?
<voidAr> yes, is like Dropbox
<voidAr> it seems to use an image in the status bar
<voidAr> but i'm getting a broken one
<voidAr> I wanted to ask if there is some place in the configuration where i can change/edit the image file location for the icons in the status bar
<ianorlin> voidAr: can you show a screenshot?
<voidAr> sure
<voidAr> http://es.tinypic.com/r/2vwfns1/8
<ianorlin> voidar ah the X pic I am not sure how to fix that
<voidAr> ok, thanks for your time
<Mr_Comet> Hello ppl. seems Youtube plugin is outdated in Lubuntu
<holstein> theres a youtube plugin?
<oo_miguel> maybe he refers to the flash plugin?
<krytarik> Or *was* referring - since he left 8 mins later. :P
<oo_miguel> ah :)
<Nairwolf> hi guys
<Nairwolf> how I could change the screen size on lubuntu ?
<Nairwolf> I have tried to use the graphic application, but there is only one rezolution and it's not adapted to my screen
<Nairwolf> moreover I would like to change the language settings when I'm typing. I've tried to type "setxkbmap fr" but it doesn't work...
<ianorlyn> Nairwolf: if lxrandr doesn't work I might try arandr which is another grapic one and if that still fails may have to go down to xrandr level
<Nairwolf> ok
<Nairwolf> in fact, I have a graphic way to change qwerty keyboard into azerty keyboard. But because of the screen size, I couldn't have access to the button. Now, I've succeded to change the keyboard
<Nairwolf> I'm trying to configure a ssh connexion
<Nairwolf> I use Lubuntu with an Odroid card (like Raspberry Pi)
#lubuntu 2015-07-02
<jay3423> how do I stop the startup and shutdown splash screens in lubuntu from showing ?  I am referring to those dots with the loading ......
<jay3423> I want to just deactivate those screens so when I boot  into lubuntu it brings me straight to the desktop icons and when I shutdown it just shows a black screen and the pc powers off
<ianorlin> jay3423: I haven't done that myself but the they are splash screens by plymouth
<ianorlin> so putting that in google may help
<Unit193> /etc/default/grub  remove splash
<Unit193> (That'll give you text, not a blank screen.)
<jay3423> thanks guys
<iperich> question: i've installed lubuntu on an old machine. Everything ok, but I haven't a "clock" on my mouse cursor that indicate me that the system is working on something, and the icons don't show anything when i click on them.... so I click on the icon and.... nothing... click again... nothing... wait... two windows opened, must close one... etc, is annoying... can I solve this? I need to see somehow that my click or double click was 
<spectre___> hello my friends :D
<spectre___> I have a question, I'm using the distro LXLE(ok,it's not properly lubuntu) and when I insert a dvd in the tray the o.s. see the dvd but when I click on it on the file managar it appears empty,anyone has an idea?
<wxl> first thing's first, we don't support lxle here, spectre___. i've been meaning to write them and not have them send people for support here.
<spectre___> ok,wxl.
<wxl> spectre___: that being said, no, i'm not sure what the issue is.
<spectre___> thanks anyway :)
<spectre___> it's really strange
<wxl> does it work that way with all dvds or just that one?
<wxl> are there other dvd readers you can test it on?
<wxl> do cds have the same problem?
<spectre___> I will switch back to lubuntu. but I like the wallpapers  :P
<spectre___> same problem on cd
<wxl> hm strange
<wxl> haven't seen such a bug against lubuntu so don't know what to tell you
<spectre___> it's not a gui problem
<wxl> i'd suggest downloading the lxle wallpapers and putting them in lubuntu :)
<wxl> oh? you said the OS sees it fine?
<spectre___> also with the terminal i see the media but it appears empty
<wxl> ah strange indeed
<wxl> have you tried manually mounting the media?
<wxl> (in terminal)
<spectre___> wxl ,about the wallpapers :PPP
<spectre___> yes wxl
<spectre___> no results
<wxl> same problem, huh
<spectre___> (always empty)
<wxl> weird
<wxl> yeah, no clue!
<spectre___> mmm just a question
<spectre___> here I have a "random wallpaper" app on the bottom taskbar
<spectre___> is there also on lubuntu ?
<wxl> haven't seen such a thing but you could add the lxle ppa's to lubuntu…
<spectre___> you have to try lxle just for the wallpapers :PPPPPPP
<wxl> no *I* don't ;)
<spectre___> :-)
<ianorlyn> or you could use the disk utility to manually mount the lxle image and cp -r the folder with wallpapers
<ianorlyn> also be aware there are pacakges to install other defualt wallpapers from each different release
<spectre___> ianorlin: thanks :)
<ERSTD> Hello everyone, im lubuntu newbie and i have a quick question. i'm experiencing a bug while using chrome beta, menus don't render correctly(pitch black or artifacts), context menu doesn't render correctly(pitch black), mouse over notification/bullons dont render correctly(pitch black). where should i start looking for a solution-within chrome settings or lubuntu/gtk chrome compatability or it could be GPU drivers and chrome not pla
<ianorlinmate> ERSTD, is this old integrated intel graphics?
<ERSTD> ianorlinmate, its an old nvidia, if my memory serves correct its 9500 series.
#lubuntu 2015-07-03
<voidAr> Hello
<holstein> o/
<voidAr> I have a question
<holstein> just ask.. a volunteer may assist
<voidAr> I've installed an App, like Dropbox
<voidAr> it's called Copy
<voidAr> everything works fine
<holstein> congrats!
<holstein> though,  i feel, there is more to the story..
<voidAr> but the icon in the bottom panel doesn't show the icon of the app
<voidAr> it shows an [X], you know.. a broken image
<voidAr> is there a file where i can set the location of the icon image of the apps in that panel ?
<holstein> voidAr: you can let the creators of the app know that you would liks support for lxde.. but, they are likely supporting something else..
<voidAr> yes, in gnome works fine
<holstein> yup
<holstein> and, gnome is not undergoing as much change, right now, as lxde would be
<holstein> as the underlying system changes.. etc.. lxde to lxqt or whatever.. gtk changes.. so on
<holstein> you can file a bug, and try and get someone to confirm the issue
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> i wouldnt mind doing that, assuming "copy" is no charge to use
<holstein> then, you can invite the creators of "copy" to assist
<voidAr> yes, i think i'll send a mail to the "copy" team
<voidAr> and hope for the best
<voidAr> thanks
#lubuntu 2015-07-05
<balloon> Hello. Is there the person seeing it now?
<holstein> balloon: seeing what?
<balloon> Thank for a reply.
<balloon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-next/+bug/1437875
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1437875 in Lubuntu next "Asian font is lost by live boot and installing of Lubuntu 15.04 and 15.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<holstein> lost by live boot?
<holstein> live boots are not persistent.. and 15.10 is not released yet..
<holstein> so, what is going on? something specific with an asian language font?
<balloon> This is a considerably serious problem.
<holstein> balloon: again, *what* is?
<holstein> im not debating any seriousness.., i assure you
<balloon> Asian users boot a live commonly now, and a letter is not readable.
<balloon> So I want a developer to improve this problem immediately.
<holstein> lol
<holstein> balloon: i would look for someone dealing with that language specifically..
<balloon> In this situation the Asian user moves from Lubuntu to other flavor.
<holstein> balloon: you cant move to other flavors, with the live iso
<holstein> so, im unclear on what that means.. but, the live iso's are not meant to faciliate that
<balloon> Repeated. This problem is serious.
<holstein> balloon: sure, i get that you find it serious, and im still  not debating, or, implying, or saying its not
<holstein> balloon: what im saying is, the live iso's are not intended for changing flavors.. so, is that what is happening?
<balloon> Asian users is not good at comparative English.
<holstein> we should have a team, that speaks that language, natively
<holstein> anyways, if a fix is commited, as per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1437961 that will "trickle in"
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1437961 in ubuntu-mate " Korean fonts displayed as boxes in ubiquity " [Medium,Fix released]
<balloon> When this is a different problem, I understand.
<holstein> is it?
<balloon> This is a problem peculiar to Korean and does not occur in Japanese even if there is few it.
<balloon> It is a problem that an Asian font is completely deleted in Lubuntu.
<balloon> Oneself considers that the factor will be capacity restrictions of 700MB.
<holstein> may not be included on the live iso, but, should be easily installable
<balloon> There should have been a package given priority which you should delete than it.
<holstein> well, *i* dont delete them, friend.. and its an open community, if you find that something is missing, and would like for it to be added
<balloon> For example, input method iBus should be unnecessary for the ISO before an Asian font.
<balloon> If an English sentence is funny, I am sorry.
<balloon> If an English sentence is funny, I am sorry.
<balloon> I generate this sentence in Web translation.
<balloon> I want you to understand acuteness to have to do it to here, and to tell bug report to a developer.
<holstein> you can use any iso, and convert to lubuntu later
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> ^ for example... the mini iso, and add whatever language support you specifically need
<holstein> im not sure what languages are going to be included on the lubuntu default iso, but, one can easily add whatever one needs
<balloon> I am a person with a skill so as to use the 15.10 development version.
<holstein> 15.10 is not released yet
<holstein> !15.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<balloon> This problem is the thing that is important to a beginner using Linux and Ubuntu.
<holstein> linux and lubuntu, correct?
<holstein> it is specific to *only* lubuntu, correct?
<holstein> main ubuntu supports your language? and there is support for your language in the default repos to add to lubuntu, correct? its only from the lubuntu live iso, that you are not getting the support you seek, correct?
<balloon> I will not accept the suggestion except requiring the improvement of this problem now.
<balloon> I catch a developer from another place.
<holstein> balloon: this is only  a lubuntu problem, correct? main ubuntu supports your language live, correct?
<holstein> balloon: if its a lubuntu problem, then, this is the place
<balloon> Thank you for correspondence.
<calimero_82> hi
<calimero_82> can i install lubuntu 14.04 on acer 3630? thanks
<hobbet1> calimero_82 have you looked here https://www.linux.com/community/forums/installation/acer-aspire-3630-laptop
<hobbet1> calimero_82 you might try here also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2190685
<hobbet1> oops didnt see that you left lol
<cinaed> I first landed in Ubuntu's forum. Sorry for my confusion but one question - do i need to go there first or does lubuntu have a direct link?
<cinaed> The issue I'm having with Lubuntu, applications I've installed can't be uninstalled. The reason is, it still shows that it is installed in Lubuntu software center.
#lubuntu 2016-07-04
<fishcooker> how to set indicator-cpufreq applet to powersave rather than performance.. because after i sleep it always be performance
<deluxux> is it possible to have the panel on both of my screens and only have window buttons active per monitor?
<Fiona75> I can't hear any sound. running lubuntu
<n-iCe> turn the volume ip
<n-iCe> up
<n-iCe> :D
<Fiona75> n-iCe: I did
<Fiona75> alsamix
#lubuntu 2016-07-05
<golokshy> I don't hear any sound when playing a youtube
<golokshy> when I watch a video on youtube
<user23333> ist das hier lubuntu channle
<user23333> wie installiert man ein paket im wikie
<genii> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<user23333> danke
<user23333> willst mich eigentlich verarschen oder was
<user23333> denk ich sichh lubunut
<genii> Lubuntu-de -> #ubuntu-de
<user23333> wie kommst uber da rauf das ich xpkill 22 bin
<wxl> !de | user23333
<ubottu> user23333: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Jbmorris289> Hello
<Jbmorris289> Some help or something needed for a problem
<wxl> !ask | Jbmorris289
<ubottu> Jbmorris289: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jbmorris289> Oh
<Jbmorris289> Oops.
<Jbmorris289> noted
<elquesea> Hello, i try to install wine in lubuntu 16.04 but synaptic wants to delete almost all LXDE apps but those are the core of lubuntu, what can i do?
<wxl> elquesea: if it's trying to delete "lubuntu-desktop," that's just an index. no worries. however, i'm not sure why it would do that. can you pastebin the output?
<Jbmorris289> Well, I once tried to install lubuntu via wubi, and when I reboot after the intstallation, I got a boot error. "Serious error were found while checking disk drive for /"
<Jbmorris289> errors*
<elquesea> wxl: let me see if i can pastebin
<wxl> Jbmorris289: did you make sure to check the installed media for defects?
<Jbmorris289> OS is windows XP (and i will be upgrading to lubuntu completely, Soon)
<Jbmorris289> And hmm
<Jbmorris289> Well no not yet
<Jbmorris289> Maybe i should try to check it using unetbootin and stuff, would that work?
<wxl> because if there's something wrong with the installation media, that could be a problem
<wxl> !md5 | Jbmorris289
<ubottu> Jbmorris289: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wxl> ^^ make sure to follow those instructions
<Jbmorris289> md5? Well i have a program that lets me see a file's md5 called "HashTab", so one second
#lubuntu 2016-07-06
<Jbmorris289> well it matches the list
<Jbmorris289> wel it matches*
<wxl> Jbmorris289: now do the check at the beginning of the install
<Jbmorris289> in wubi?
<wxl> Jbmorris289: if it has a grub menu that has an option like "check disk for defects"
<wxl> personally, i'd just avoid wubi but that's me
<Jbmorris289> Well, I have a usb with the lubuntu iso written to it
<Jbmorris289> and when I try, it automatically selects the default for some reason
<Jbmorris289> should i virtualbox it?
<wxl> naw, i'd just not use wubi. just boot to the iso.
<Jbmorris289> How old is wubi anyway?
 * wxl shrugs
<teward> ancient as the earth
<Jbmorris289> lol?
<teward> it's not got support for modern things, so it's already a "Don't use it for recent releases" kind of deal
<Jbmorris289> i have rev285, i think, or whatever it is
<Jbmorris289> nope, 286
<Jbmorris289> I think i should blame unetbootin for the boot bug
<Jbmorris289> hm
<Jbmorris289> (booting from USB)
<wxl> unetbootin ain't my fave, either. i like dd.
<Jbmorris289> dd
<Jbmorris289> does that format my USB drive?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> it's just a bit by bit copy tool
<Jbmorris289> ok good
<Jbmorris289> i've formatted my usb way too many times now
<Jbmorris289> also, would it be possible to get the boot screen that shows for Low ram computers
<wxl> well the "low ram" option is to use debian-installer, which you'd find on the "alternate" (not the desktop) image
<Jbmorris289> ohj
<Jbmorris289> oh*
<Jbmorris289> Jeez.
<Jbmorris289> that latency...
<elquesea> wxl: i can't pastebin
<wxl> elquesea: well i need to see the complete output. you can screenshot it even.
<elquesea> wxl: Yes, how can i send the pics?
<wxl> elquesea: e.g. imgur
<elquesea> wxl: http://imgur.com/a/U2a1i
<elquesea> wxl: synaptic wnats to delete the first list and install the second one
<wxl> elquesea: let's do this, so i can get the entire list. let's do it on the command line. you can pastebin right inside there. do: `sudo apt -y install pastebinit && sudo apt install wine | pastebinit` then give me the resultant URL.
<elquesea> wxl: but what if the system stops working? is that a posibility?
<wxl> elquesea: note the "-y." that tells apt to just install no matter what. note it's not there on the wine bit. if you want to be super safe add -s (for simulate) to the wine command
<wxl> elquesea: alternately you could --assume-no in which case it will necessarily say no
<wxl> elquesea: tl;dr won't get broken unless you say yes. and even then it might not ;)
<elquesea> wxl: ok i'll do it
<elquesea> wxl: https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=es&sl=es&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fpaste.ubuntu.com%2F18593636%2F
<wxl> elquesea: thanks for the translate ;)
<elquesea> wxl: yw
<wxl> interesting
<wxl> wonder why it can't install 1.6
<wxl> try doing `sudo apt --assume-no wine1.6 | pastebinit`
<Jbmorris289> wait, are you able to get dd for windows
<wxl> Jbmorris289: yeah there's a couple dd options for windows. just not sure which one is best.
<wxl> Jbmorris289: if it were me, with a windows machine, i'd just boot a linux live cd and use dd in there. but i'm allergic to windows, so— :)
<Jbmorris289> "allergic to windows"
<Jbmorris289> you loathe windows?
<wxl> it just makes me break out in hives
<Jbmorris289> well lol
<wxl> it's often, i find, unreasonable
<wxl> last version i used at home was 3.11 or whatever it was. i might have had xp. can't remember.
<elquesea> wxl: the answer was, "you are trying to send an empty document, exiting"
<Jbmorris289> Would parted magic work
<wxl> elquesea: curious. try it without the pastebinit and see what you get
<wxl> Jbmorris289: any live cd with dd on it should work.
<Jbmorris289> ok god
<wxl> Jbmorris289: my favorite live cd for stuff like that is finnix, but it's command line only.
<Jbmorris289> good* not god
<elquesea> wxl: "It makes no sense line option --assume orders combined with the other options"
<wxl> elquesea: did you do --assume or --assume-no?
<wxl> OHG
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> i didn't include install
<wxl> elquesea: my bad. try `sudo apt --assume-no install wine1.6 | pastebinit`
<elquesea> wxl: --assume-no
<elquesea> wxl: ok
<elquesea> wxl: Failed to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<wxl> elquesea: do `sudo apt -f --assume-no install | pastebinit`
<elquesea> wxl: https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=es&sl=es&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fpaste.ubuntu.com%2F18594342%2F
<wxl> uhhh weird!
<wxl> try the wine1.6 again?
<elquesea> wxl: ok
<elquesea> wxl: no, synaptic tries to delete the same apps
<wxl> elquesea: oh, i meant the `sudo apt --assume-no install wine1.6 | pastebinit`. i'm trying to get the full list.
<wxl> the broken packages was a little strange..
<elquesea> wxl: ok let me try that
<elquesea> wxl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/18594726/
<wxl> elquesea: well, that's very strange indeed. are you running an amd64 or an i386 kernel?
<elquesea> wxl: amd64
<wxl> elquesea: do you have any i386 packages installed that you know of? like exclusively i386?
<wxl> elquesea: if not, i'd say try to do that command again but with wine1.6:amd64
<elquesea> wxl: no, if i remember well, no i dont. ok i'll try wine1.6:amd64
<wxl> i guess it's also possible the xenial wine package is broken
<wxl> i gotta run home. i'll check back in later on. perhaps someone else is around that could help, too.
<wxl> you also might check with #ubuntu. i'm convinced this is NOT a lubuntu-specific problem.
<elquesea> wxl: ok thanks for your help
<Jbmorris289> wait
<Jbmorris289> wxl, are you able to remove the unetbootin bootloader
<Kamilion> Jbmorris289: http://rufus.akeo.ie/ is probably a better pick than unetbootin if you're looking for a dd-image compatible tool.
<Kamilion> checkmark 'create bootable disk using' and in the pulldown menu next to it, should be "DD image"
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/pRQEQ/3d13197071.png
<Kamilion> selecting 'iso image' and picking a lubuntu iso will also work too.
<Jbmorris289> well, that formats my USB Kamilion
<Jbmorris289> and i've formatted it waayyy to many times
<Kamilion> heh
<Kamilion> well, then just install grub2 on it from ubuntu
<Kamilion> and loopback mount ISOs from fat32.
<Jbmorris289> how do i even replace
<Jbmorris289> the unetbootin
<Kamilion> mount from ubuntu, find the device ID, grub-install /dev/sdTHEDEVICE
<Jbmorris289> Bootloader, and why am i spacing out every few words
<Jbmorris289> Ah
<Jbmorris289> well then ill need my
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/blob/master/resources/buildscripts/xengrub.cfg  <--- here's a grub2 config that kinda shows what I mean.
<Jbmorris289> .... Crap. I'm doing it again
<Jbmorris289> would parted magic work?
<Jbmorris289> cus i have hiren's bootcd and apparently it  has Parted magic packed in it
<Jbmorris289> ...i can now see why some people say its warez
<Kamilion> heh.
<Kamilion> I have parted magic packed inside too
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/blob/master/resources/buildscripts/xengrub.cfg#L88
<Jbmorris289> menuentry "PartedMagic.com 2012 12 25 ISO (32Bit)" {
<Jbmorris289> hmm
<Kamilion> back when parted magic was free
<Kamilion> but yeah, I just copy new ISOs on the stick and figure out how to add them to the grub menu myself
<Kamilion> unetbooting is just a set of scripts to do something similar
<Kamilion> easy enough to edit grub.cfg with notepad++
<Jbmorris289> well it bugs out wit my BIOS...
<Kamilion> grub does?
<Jbmorris289> no unetbootin
<Kamilion> oh, I think that uses syslinux
<Kamilion> not sure, actually
<Jbmorris289> well, *sort of* bugs out
<Kamilion> I think it chainloads grub from syslinux?
<Jbmorris289> IT skips haveing me select option
<Jbmorris289> the options*
<Kamilion> could probably just open the config file and comment out the 'default 0' line
<Jbmorris289> Well
<Jbmorris289> let me get my USB drive
<Jbmorris289> one second
<Jbmorris289> It's not on the drive
<Jbmorris289> Well i guess i'll just have to go with it..
<orveld> hello, is there a way to disable text shadows for desktop icons? I use LXDE 0.5.0.
<xpkill22> sreach lubunut german
#lubuntu 2016-07-07
<deluxux> damn gfx drivers keep turning off one of my screens
<deluxux> or my intel gpu is maxxed out?
<Compu> hey i need some help with theming, i set both a window border theme and a widget theme in the customize look and feel window but only some applications use it, firefox and gedit wont use it
<Compu> even after a reboot
#lubuntu 2016-07-08
<DvineLord> does lubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso have issues booting on a hp pavilion dv1331se has pentium m and 915 chipset i believe
<DvineLord> its a laptop
<hateball> Are you asking before trying, or are you having an actual problem?
<avis-> wireless might not be enabled by default DvineLord
<avis-> you might need a wired connection
<avis-> on install
<avis-> might is the key word.  not sure 100%.  it gives the option now to download wireless drivers.  but you have to be wired for me to do it.
<DvineLord> im trying to run as live distro
<sodomy> DvineLord: Be aware that the intel xorg driver has some issues in this release - this may affect your i915 graphics.  It's a known issue with lubuntu depending on which iso you use to install.
<sodomy> I'm having to deal with these issues myself on a mac.  They're... annoying.
<swift110> http://SuperTuxKart.net
<swift110> https://swift110.wordpress.com/2016/07/07/my-new-love/
<DvineLord> i got latest distro to boot i had to use nomodeset and forcepae
<wxl> DvineLord: you might be able to get additional drivers to fix the graphics, but the forcepae is the way it is.
<wxl> !pae | DvineLord
<ubottu> DvineLord: Ubuntu uses activated PAE Kernels on all installs now. Some older Hardware can have issues with that. For Troubleshooting see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<james1138> Question for the group. Anyone know of any software to view contents of EEPROMS?
<wxl> yikes
<wxl> can you get that from dmidecode?
<james1138> Do not know... thought to ask first
<wxl> yeah i think it will
<james1138> Is there a certain command line?
<wxl> james1138: try https://github.com/tchilton/i2ceeprom or http://www.codesink.org/eeprog.html. good luck
<james1138> Thanks! Do I need any hardware to go with the software?
<wxl> an i2c bus, obviously
<james1138> ok
<wxl> i don't have any way of testing this personally, so you're on your own
<james1138> Gotcha.
#lubuntu 2016-07-09
<Guest289> hello
<Guest289> can someone help me with creating a multi boot USB from lubuntu ?
<Anonymous> ping
<Guest92067> anyone here?
<Guest92067> trying to create a multiboot USB from lubuntu, can anyone help pls ?
<Wiseguy95a> Hello
<mk> Hi
<mk> Anyone there?
<mk> I have issues regarding lubuntu installation
<mk> ??
<mk> Hi
<mk> Hi
#lubuntu 2016-07-10
<Mdxxx> @search narnia
<Mdxxx> wrong channel sorry
<Guest51800> hello folks :)
<Guest51800> Can someone recommend a tool to create a multiboot on a USB key?
<Guest51800> i need lubuntu & windows installer on same usb.. if thats even possible ?
<Guest51800> :/
<karmaclown1> test
<tsimonq2> !test | karmaclown1
<ubottu> karmaclown1: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<tsimonq2> :)
#lubuntu 2017-07-03
<woz183> help
<woz183> using lubuntu 17.04 but dont know how to install amd drivers
<woz183> does 17.04 only use open source drivers ?
<neoyork> i just installed lubuntu and cannot log to the net
<neoyork> any suggetions
<neoyork> when i ping yahoo it says service not known
<neoyork> :-(
<neoyork> hhheeeeeeeelpp
<brianeo> where can i find recommended lubuntu installation overview
<lynorian> neoyork, are you trying to connect over ethernet or wirelessly?
<neoyork> ethernet
<brianeo> this chat ethernet
<neoyork> compaq presario old
<brianeo> dell 380 last boot 2006
<brianeo> the box i am writing this on is apple
<neoyork> lynorian any ideas
<wxl> brianeo: what specific answers are you looking for?
<wxl> neoyork: can you pastebin up `ifconfig`?
<neoyork> how to connect to the internet
<lynorian> well he has no network probably at all
<brianeo> i am looking at a snapshot of the setup os screen
<wxl> brianeo: i don't think we have a walk through, but ubuntu does. same installer, unless you're using alternate.
<neoyork> its not instaqlled ifconfig
<wxl> neoyork: well do you have an ip address?
<brianeo> reformatting a desktop hard drive is a first, here;
<wxl> neoyork: if you don't have ifconfig, you probably have a bad install.
<neoyork> i do have ip adress
<wxl> don't confuse it with ipconfig (the windows equivalent)
<neoyork> how can i properly install
<brianeo> hey, i took the day off to go to work, behind a firewall, here
<wxl> how do you know you have an ip address?
<wxl> you properly install by first making sure you have the valid installation media
<wxl> there are two steps:
<wxl> 1. check the hashes of the downloaded iso
<neoyork> looking at connection information window
<wxl> 2. check the media at the grub boot menu
<wxl> i would start with that
<wxl> i can't imagine why you would have ipconfig
<wxl> if you have a bad install all sorts of probelms could be present
<wxl> you should have the klibc-utils package
<wxl> that's where ifconfig is included in
<wxl> along with all sorts of important stuff, like chroot, dd, kill, ls, etc
<wxl> oops
<wxl> hahahah that's with ipconfig hold on
<wxl> sorry it's in net-tools
<wxl> i knew that sounded weird!
<wxl> that also has route which could be essential to connecting anywhere on the internet, regardless of whether or not you have an ipaddress
<neoyork> how would i know i downloaded lubuntu and used an iso
<wxl> usually your file manager will tell you
<wxl> i assume that what you mean is "how do i know i downloaded the correct file?"
<neoyork> yes
<wxl> you would follow these instructions:
<wxl> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wxl> using this information:
<wxl> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<neoyork> this computer only has 1 gig of ram
<neoyork> which is why i choose lubuntu
<neoyork> ubuntu needs 2gigs
<wxl> yes, that's irrelevant
<neoyork> the links that ubottu suggested was for ubuntu
<wxl> lubuntu uses ubuntu's infrastructure
<wxl> the core of lubuntu is ubuntu
<wxl> like i said, it's irrelevant
<neoyork> donqabron@donqabron-laptop:/media/donqabron/UUI$ md5sum lubuntu-17.04-desktop-i386.iso e98bd5f4b750888bcc77f16df79bc775  lubuntu-17.04-desktop-i386.isodonqabron@donqabron-laptop:/media/donqabron/UUI$ md5sum lubuntu-17.04-desktop-i386.iso e98bd5f4b750888bcc77f16df79bc775  lubuntu-17.04-desktop-i386.iso
<wxl> looks good to me
<wxl> now you have to boot the install media and at the initial screen do the media check
<wxl> it might still be called "check cd for errors"
<neoyork> stand by
<neoyork> is it check disc for defects
<wxl> that one
<neoyork> check finished: errors found in 1 file
<wxl> so that means it didn't copy right
<wxl> so copy the iso to the media again
<wxl> might be bad media too :/
<neoyork> i am clearing the usb drive and redownload everything again
<wxl> no need to redownload
<wxl> you checked the hashes so you know the iso is good
<wxl> so either the copy didn't copy correctly
<wxl> or the usb drive is bad
<neoyork> i may have fucked up cause i downloaded it directly to the drive from the internet
<wxl> language, dear
<neoyork> the 1st time around, rather than to the download file in the pc and then to the usb drive
<wxl> yeah you should definiately do that
<neoyork> so sorry
<wxl> and you should use something like dd to od a bit by bit copy
<wxl> or you can use unetbootin or whatever
<wxl> there are a ton of choices
<wxl> i prefer dd personally
<neoyork> just recomend one
<wxl> let me dig up some instructions
 * lynorian uses lsblk before dding to make sure you put it on the right drive
<wxl> yeah good idea
<wxl> ubottu doesn't know anything about dd :O
<ubottu> wxl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wxl> do you know of instructions on the wiki, lynorian ?
<neoyork> no
<wxl> oh well
<wxl> it's basically:
<wxl> sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/path/to/dev/file
<lynorian> wxl not on the wiki really
<wxl> you can get the device file from lsblk as lynorian suggested
<wxl> use the whole drive (e.g. /dev/sdb) not the partition (e.g. /dev/sdb1)
<lynorian> welll it could be different if you have more disks on your machine
<lynorian> I have a solid state drive and a spinning hard disk in this desktop
<neoyork> this device only has a cd and harddrive
<lynorian> neoyork then yes it will alsmost surely be sdb
<neoyork> i don
<neoyork> i don
<wxl> don't you
<neoyork> i dont know what i am doing
<wxl> forget about me
<wxl> did you download the iso?
<neoyork> yes
<wxl> what's the full path to that iso?
<neoyork> sorry i loged out
<neoyork> great now all the history is blanked
<neoyork> u guys still there
<neoyork> X-0 come back
<wxl> neoyork: most likely the iso is in ~/Downloads, no?
<neoyork> no its on /home/donqabron/Documents
<wxl> ok and which device file represents your usb?
<neoyork> this /media/donqabron/UUI
<wxl> that's the mounted name
<wxl> you need to unmount it
<wxl> so then run lsblk and figure out which one it is
<neoyork> sdd1
<wxl> that's the partition, you need the whole drive, which is sdd
<wxl> so you would do this:
<wxl> sudo dd if=/home/donqabron/Documents/lubuntu-17.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdd
<neoyork> donqabron@donqabron-laptop:~/Documents$ sudo dd if=/home/donqabron/Documents/lubuntu-17.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdd [sudo] password for donqabron:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for donqabron:  dd: writing to ‘/dev/sdd’: No space left on device 987609+0 records in 987608+0 records out 505655296 bytes (506 MB) copied, 61.2135 s, 8.3 MB/s
<wxl> you ran out of space?
<wxl> are you sure the drive is big enough?
<neoyork> i remember doing these steps for a beaglebone black.  it put two files one with the beagle bone and the lubuntu
<wxl> you should clear the drive
<neoyork> done
<wxl> then compare the size of the drive with the size of the iso and make sure you have the space
<wxl> succeeding there, do the dd step again
<wxl> if it succeeds, you'll get the records in/records out message when done, but not the 'no space left on device' message
<neoyork> something else must be happening because i have two files after i run that command
<wxl> your clearing step must not be working
<neoyork> one is beaglebone and the other is uui
<wxl> huh?
<wxl> you mean there's multiple partitions?
<wxl> there should only be one
<wxl> you might be clearing one partition and not the entire drive
<neoyork> should i format the usb
<wxl> that's what i'd do
<neoyork> cause i clear those files but they return when i run your command
<wxl> get rid of any extra partitions, too
<neoyork> is there a command that can format this usb
<neoyork> sudo su fdisk -1 fdisk /dev/sdd
<genii> no su, just sudo
<neoyork> invalid option 1
<genii> lowercase L
 * genii wanders back to work
<neoyork> it says it formated but property says 2.1 gis is being used
<neoyork> it may have a partition in there
<neoyork> got it in the usb
<neoyork> donqabron@donqabron-laptop:~/Documents$ sudo dd if=/home/donqabron/Documents/lubuntu-17.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdc 1875968+0 records in 1875968+0 records out 960495616 bytes (960 MB) copied, 444.806 s, 2.2 MB/s
<neoyork> i installed lubuntu with no errors yet i stll can not connect the internet
<neoyork> server not found
<neoyork> what aM I MISSING
<neoyork> can someone help me connect 2 d internet
<neoyork> connection information says active network connections
#lubuntu 2017-07-04
<Panda_> So random question since its been a while since I used linux, opensuse, or Ubuntu. Do we still have to have Wine to run games like WoW and Elder Scrolls?
<neoyork> connection information says active network connections
<L-tu> Hello is anybody here using streamlink twitch gui ?
<L-tu> Anyone willing to help a newbie with probably simple question
<bastien__> Bonjour
#lubuntu 2017-07-05
<apm> hey guys, I'm trying to install lubuntu 16.10 with a usb stick but I always get grub-pc package failed to install into /target/ and then the PC becomes unresponsive. I tried with universal usb installer and rufus, tried as iso and DD, same stuff
<HelpMe_TY> i just installed lubuntu on this pc
<HelpMe_TY> https://support.hp.com/us-en/product/Compaq-Presario-SR5600-Desktop-PC-series/3793883/model/3793940
<HelpMe_TY> & i can't to the internet
<Art1010110> Hello
<Art1010110> Help me!
<LioneLL> ?
<Art1010110> I want help with lubunto.
<Art1010110> Operating system.
<LioneLL> ask pls
<Art1010110> Linu
<Art1010110> Lubunto 17.04
<Art1010110> I use a hp compaq computer.
<Art1010110> The computer is powered on.
<Art1010110> I put ethernet wire from, modem to computer.
<Art1010110> Connection information of Wired connection is Interface: Ethernet, Driver tg3, Speed 1000 Mb/s, Security none, IPv4, IP Address; Broadcast Address; Subnet Mask ,Unknown, IPv6 ; no seen settings.
<Art1010110> File: /etc/network/interfaces, shows ; # interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8) auto lo iface lo inet loopback.
<Art1010110> I use mozilla fire fox , and screen shows, Server not found.
<Art1010110> Can you help me, enable the internet?
<Art1010110> Can sombody help me make the internet on my computer function, correctly?
<Art1010110> Help.
<Art1010110> Help.
<User15> Hello.
<User15> Can s
<User15> Can you help me, fix the internet settings in my computer?
<Arth> Hello.
<User15> Hello.
<User100> Hello.
<User100> Help me.
<User100> What do I modifty in lununto for use of full function internet?
<User100> What do I modifty in lununto for use of full function internet?
<User100> I posted as Art .
<User100> I'll wait for a reply.
<Fujiwara_> Hey guys
<Fujiwara_> Need some help with installing Lubuntu with bootable drive. Getting error messages while trying to install https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DD9o-Y9XoAAPmFt.jpg:large
<HelpMe_TY> i left a question yesterday am still waiting
<Fujiwara_> I fixed my problem somehow :)
<jk^> hi all
<jk^> how to check the checksum of file downloaded by http://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<tsimonq2> jk^: It's linked at the top of the page. ;)
<tsimonq2> jk^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<jk^> tsimonq2
<jk^> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04.2/release/
<tsimonq2> jk^: What about it?
<jk^> i downloaded 16.04.02
<jk^> where's the checksum?
<jk^> which of those?
<jk^> [TXT]	FOOTER.html	2017-02-16 23:56 	27
<jk^> [TXT]	HEADER.html	2017-02-16 23:56 	4.9K
<jk^> [ ]	MD5SUMS	2017-02-16 23:56 	813
<jk^> [ ]	MD5SUMS-metalink	2017-02-16 23:56 	873
<jk^> [ ]	MD5SUMS-metalink.gpg	2017-02-16 23:56 	933
<jk^> [ ]	MD5SUMS.gpg	2017-02-16 23:56 	933
<jk^> [ ]	SHA1SUMS	2017-02-16 23:56 	909
<leszek> jk^: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04.2/release/SHA256SUMS
<tsimonq2> Oh, bot automatically muted you, sorry jk^
<jk^> ok
<jk^> how have i to use? excuse, i'm not good on pc
<leszek> if you have a linux box open a terminal and type in sha256 /path/to/downloaded/lubuntu.iso
<leszek> of course adjust the path :)
<leszek> this will give you the checksum for the downloaded iso. You can compare it with the one from the file linked above.
<jk^> i'm on win yet
<jk^> but i want to farewell it and i hope i'll good on lubuntu
<leszek> jk^: this might help you. Seems to be a tool for windows https://bhoover.com/how-to-verify-checksum-windows/
<tsimonq2> jk^: I'm going to be honest with you here, verifying the checksum of the ISO is absolutely best practice. It's the best way to make sure you don't have a faulty ISO. But it's not mandatory. ;)
<tsimonq2> jk^: We highly recommend it because it helps solve a lot of problems, but it's not absolutely 100% necessary.
<jk^> i just want to know: are MD5, SHA1 and SHA256 three different ways to check the downloaded file? Or have i to use all of them?
<jk^> :\
<leszek> those are 3 different ways
<leszek> you can combine them though as md5 and sha1 are not collision free anymore
<tsimonq2> Meaning, they're more succeptable to vulnerabilities.
<jk^> i downloaded lubuntu from here http://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<jk^> 16.04.02 - 32 bit version
<Unit193> leszek: Though arguably since sha1 needs 100 computer years, and if the attacker has 100 computers, 16.04.2 is still below one year. ;)
<jk^> is SHA256 the best way than SHA1 and MD5?
<leszek> Unit193: true :)
<jk^> ?
<leszek> Unit193: though even apt deprecated sha1 signed repos. And it took years for them now to finally integrate apt-transport-https
<leszek> jk^: its the most secure of the bunch.
<Unit193> leszek: Correct, though since everything is gpg verified, https is actually less secure than the default.
<leszek> how is that ?
<jk^> [ ]	MD5SUMS	2017-02-16 23:56 	813
<jk^> [ ]	MD5SUMS-metalink	2017-02-16 23:56 	873
<jk^> [ ]	MD5SUMS-metalink.gpg	2017-02-16 23:56 	933
<jk^> [ ]	MD5SUMS.gpg	2017-02-16 23:56 	933
<jk^> [ ]	SHA1SUMS	2017-02-16 23:56 	909
<jk^> [ ]	SHA1SUMS.gpg	2017-02-16 23:56 	933
<jk^> [ ]	SHA256SUMS	2017-02-16 23:56 	1.2K
<jk^> [ ]	SHA256SUMS.gpg	2017-02-16 23:56 	933
<jk^> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04.2/release/
<jk^> at this link
<jk^> which of the listed have to click? :|
<jk^> so bad on pc
<jk^> i even don't know the differences between the link with .gpg and without the "gpg" :\
<jk^> leszek
<jk^> tsimonq2
<jk^> Unit193
<leszek> the one I linked already before the SHA256SUMS file
<jk^> [14:36] <jk^> [ ]	SHA256SUMS	2017-02-16 23:56 	1.2K
<jk^> [14:36] <jk^> [ ]	SHA256SUMS.gpg	2017-02-16 23:56 	933
<jk^> the first? the one without .gpg?
<jk^> :\
<leszek> y
<jk^> a51cc6e9bc2ccc8ff681e8d26ef62135bbd7ae2d77aa49e5f5866860f3e1f2bd *lubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<jk^> and now?
<jk^> what have i to do?
<jk^> :\
<leszek> jk^: read what I wrote before please. I am not going to repeat myself a dozen times. And I am eating currently
<jk^> ok :\
<jk^> i'm so bad on pc :\
<red_> hey, I'm trying to install the latest version of Lubuntu and keep getting held up shortly after starting the install. I  run into Kernl Offset: 0x2 from 0xc1, end kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs, random: crng init done. It doesn't proceed after this stage, is it an easy fix or should I just bin this ancient laptop; I figured it'd be funny to revive it but so far it's more hassle than it's worth
<User100> Hello.
<wxl> User100: yes?
<User100> Can you help me , put the internet to fuction, correctly.
<wxl> ethernet or wireless?
<User100> Ethernet.
<User100> My computer uses ethernet wire for internet.
<wxl> dumb question but how do you know it's not working? have you checked to see if you have a valid ip address? can you ping any site?
<User100> My hp compaq, computer uses lubuntu 17.04.
<User100> My computer is connected to a ethernet wire.
<User100> My computer's wired connection 1 , settings ; show , normal network settings
<User100> I clicked Mozilla fire fox and screen shows , No server found.
<genii> Probably bug 1650877
<ubottu> bug 1650877 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved: resolve call failed: DNSSEC validation failed: failed-auxiliary" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1650877
<User100> I clicked system updates and my computer screen shows , no server found.
<genii> User100: I recommend to set DNSSEC=no in the file /etc/systemd/resolv.conf file and then sudo systemd-resolved restart, then try again
<User100> Okay.
<User100> I looked at network conf file, and shows loopback.
<User100> How do I open a file?
<User110> Hello.
<User110> How can I use my computer to open a conf file?
<xangua> What "conf file"?
<genii> The simplest way no matter what desktop is to use the commandline, with either sudo vi /path/to/file  or sudo nano /path/to/file
<genii> nano is easier for new users
<User110> Okay
<User110> How can I use my computer to edit a conf file? I used my computer to open a conf file and screen show permssion denied.
<genii> User110: In command line, do: sudo nano /etc/systemd/resolv.conf      ...then, add to the bottom of the file: DNSSEC=no    ...then: ctrl and x keys together. Then just hit Enter key when asked about filename
<genii> Meh
<User110> Hello.
<genii> User110: In command line, do: sudo nano /etc/systemd/resolv.conf ...then, add to the bottom of the file: DNSSEC=no ...then: ctrl and x keys together. Then just hit Enter key when asked about filename
<User110> User110How can I use my computer to edit a conf file? I used my computer to open a conf file and screen show permssion denied.
<User110> Ok
<User110> How can i
<User110> i
<User110> How can I used my computer to enact a sudo service?
<genii> Please clarify the question
<User110> systemd-resolved restart
<User110> How can I use my computer to enact a sudo service systemd-resolved restart ?
<User110> Can sombody help me use firefox and system update with Lubuntu , 17.04?
<User110> My computer is connected and my computer is on.
<User110> Hello.
<genii> If User110 returns, please give him directions of: sudo systemctl restart systemd-resolved   ...if he hasn't rebooted already
 * genii goes back to work again
<User15> Hello.
<User15> Hello.
#lubuntu 2017-07-06
<chdslv> Touchpad doesn't work in Medion laptop
<bobafett> hello guys
<penguin_linux> hello, I have a very old laptop, about 11 years old, runs on Intel Celeron M Single core 1.5 Ghz cpu and 2 gb ram and has 40 gbs hdd. Would Lubuntu be suitable for it?
<wxl> yep
<penguin_linux> 16.04.2?
<penguin_linux> the laptop is a 32 bit machine.
<wxl> any version
<wxl> as long as you get 32 bit
<penguin_linux> how about Lxle? how is that different from Lubuntu?
<wxl> it's lubuntu + a bunch of extra stuff = relatively bloated
<wxl> it's also not supported by lubuntu, so you'd need to ask them
<penguin_linux> so, you wouldn't recommend it?
<wxl> i don't see the reason, personally, although it obviously exists because some people like it
<penguin_linux> ok
<penguin_linux> btw, how is Antix Linux compared to Lubuntu?
<wxl> no clue
<penguin_linux> I just checked it in Distrowatch.com.
<wxl> distrowatch is full of little tiny distros that have ultimately singular puproses with really limited support
<penguin_linux> ok
<wxl> if you want something that works, that has a team of people surrounding it, that have lots of support, you probably want a major distro
<penguin_linux> Debian with lxde?
<wxl> that would certainly work
<penguin_linux> since my laptop runs on single core Intel Celeron M cpu, I am a little apprehensive.
<wxl> i wouldn't be
<penguin_linux> what advantage does Lubuntu have over Debian Lxde?
<wxl> the same advantages ubuntu has over debian
<penguin_linux> please elaborate. I am a newbie.
<wxl> also lubuntu is a whole system. EVERYTHING was chosen to be lightweight, not just the desktop environment
<penguin_linux> ok
<wxl> ubuntu was originally started to make debian easy and approachable
<penguin_linux> ok
<wxl> it's based on debian but often has additional changes/improvements relative to it
<wxl> it's based on debian unstable so it tends to have newer packages
<penguin_linux> newer packages? great.
<wxl> also, i think the community's great
<wxl> and that means the support is great too
<penguin_linux> ok
<wxl> at least in the cloud world, ubuntu is the #1 distro used
<penguin_linux> would Lubuntu be fine on a laptop with single core cpu?
<wxl> that said, there's a loooooooooooot of support out there
<wxl> yes
<wxl> you can read the system requirements on the wiki. they're pretty darn low.
<penguin_linux> I am just thinking which version I should choose.
<wxl> you should probably get an LTS version
<wxl> it will eb more stable
<penguin_linux> 17.10. How about that.
<wxl> getting the most recent will make the most sense
<wxl> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<penguin_linux> which one is the laterst LTS version?
<wxl> ^^
<penguin_linux> ok. sorry.
<penguin_linux> when will the final release of 17.10 going to happen?
<penguin_linux> is alpha safe to use?
<wxl> generally, yes
<penguin_linux> I mean could it have some serious bugs?
<wxl> unless there's sweeping chanegs
<wxl> none of which i know right now
<wxl> but
<penguin_linux> ok
<wxl> you could always wait too
<wxl> i'll explain the version number scheme which will explain when they come out
<penguin_linux> ok
<wxl> the first number is the year
<wxl> the second number is the month XD
<penguin_linux> ok
<wxl> so you could wait until october
<wxl> or just install xenial. you'll get offered an upgrade to the next lts when it's available
<penguin_linux> can I upgrade smoothly from 17.04 to 17.10?
<wxl> yeah but the problem with doing a non-LTS version is that you'll be stuck in the upgrade cycle for each new version rather than sticking to the more stable LTS
<penguin_linux> or will I have to reinstall?
<wxl> there's ways around that, but if you want the "easy" route, just get 16.04 and upgrade to 17.10
<penguin_linux> oh. is that possible?
<wxl> yep
<penguin_linux> then ok
<wxl> that's what i was suggesting above
<penguin_linux> I will download LTS only then.
<penguin_linux> thanks for the info.
<wxl> np
<penguin_linux> bye. have a good day.
<wxl> u2
<Jbmorris289> Hello
<wxl> what's up?
<Jbmorris289> Nothing much..
<wxl> need some help or just hanging out?
<Jbmorris289> A little bit of both, more of the first thing actually
<wxl> in that case, carry on but #lubuntu-offtopic is mostly for the idle chatter :)
<Jbmorris289> I have a computer with Lubuntu... Let's just say that my parents use Skype, and I cannot install it
<wxl> why not?
<Jbmorris289> I'm afraid that my computer isn't a 64 bit and I found some 32 bit version, however there is a package that can't be satisfied
<Jbmorris289> Some webkit or qt
<wxl> are you sure the computer isn't 64 bit capable?
<Jbmorris289> Also, okay.. (for your other message)
<Jbmorris289> Ehh.
<Jbmorris289> Out only has 2 gigs of ram or so
<wxl> if this returns something, you can reinstall using your old home with a new version in 64 bit:
<wxl> grep ' lw ' /proc/cpuinfo
<Jbmorris289> I'm not on the computer right now but I will do that once I get on it
<Jbmorris289> Too bad I can't ssh
<Jbmorris289> Because of my rout
<Jbmorris289> Router*
<Jbmorris289> No, it's my ISP modem
<wxl> Jbmorris289: actually this will require less interpretation:
<wxl> grep ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo >/dev/null && echo 64 capable || echo 32 only
<Jbmorris289> Okay sorry for taking a while
<Jbmorris289> One sec
<wxl> no prob, i'm working so
<Jbmorris289> It gives me 64 capable
<wxl> yay
<wxl> so you can reinstall a 64 bit
<wxl> it will give an option to use your old home
<Jbmorris289> Oh okay
<wxl> if you're worried about having everything installed, you can get a package list with dpkg -l
<Jbmorris289> What is erased
<Jbmorris289> ?
<wxl> you might want to grab /etc too in case you made any system wide changes
<wxl> essentially everything else
<Jbmorris289> Oh ok
<Jbmorris289> Well thanks... I might install it
<Sxmsung> I'm looking to view the contents of an efl file. Specifically a file named abl.elf from an android img. I'm on a linux box running lubuntu. Any help is appreciated.
<iBiscuit> Hello
<iBiscuit> I'm a n00b to Linux but I've been using it for about 4 years now
#lubuntu 2017-07-07
<ac2> hey, could some provide perhaps a recommendation?
<ac2> looking to install lubuntu for linux on stick/bootable usb, what would be preferred 17.04 or 16.04?
<tsimonq2> ac2: How often do you want to upgrade?
<tsimonq2> ac2: 16.04 will be supported until April of 2019 while 17.04 will only be supported until this January.
<xangua> By install you mean persistent?
<ac2> tsimonq2: hey tsimongq, thanks for clarification
<ac2> tsimonq2: although I've run into another issue with lubuntu, trying to install with encryption and lvm and keep getting error message regarding 'unsafe swap detected'
<tsimonq2> ac2: At what point are you getting that error?
<ac2> tsimonq2: right after I enter the passphrase
<tsimonq2> ac2: Interesting...
<tsimonq2> ac2: Could you boot into a live instance real quick?
<ac2> ya that works fine
<tsimonq2> ac2: Ok, do you know what the partition name is for your encrypted partition?
<tsimonq2> ac2: (example being /dev/sda1)
<nast> hello there, I'm not currently on ubuntu, but supporting a friend that uses 16.04. Which package has to be installed for network manager openvpn feature to work?
<tsimonq2> nast: That's actually a great question for #ubuntu :)
<tsimonq2> nast: It's distro-agnostic enough
<tsimonq2> s/distro/flavor/
<nast> ah, I see.
<nast> Anyway, I meant lubuntu, that was a typo
<nast> I guess this would be right one
<nast> sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<nast> but had a doubt about *-gnome suffix, lubuntu is lxde,so gnome-free,right?
<tsimonq2> nast: Well, that would actually work.
<tsimonq2> nast: Just because Lubuntu isn't GNOME doesn't mean you can't install GNOME packages :P
<nast> ok, thanks it worked
<oaishalim> Greetings
<oaishalim> Anyone available to provide some assistance?
<tsimonq2> oaishalim: I'm about to go to sleep, but if you can, send an email to the lubuntu-users list in the topic. They can help you out there, if you don't get an answer here.
<tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-users
<oaishalim> Thank you.
<SAHSA> Hey will it work if the HP Stream x360
<SAHSA> HP Stream x360 11-aa002na Convertible Laptop (11.6 inch, Touch-Screen, Intel Celeron N3060, 2 GB RAM, 32 GB eMMC, Office 365, 1 TB OneDrive Cloud Storage, Windows 10) - Jack Black https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01MY0IXCP/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_195xzb7M20N4X
<ca_cabotage> hey i need to save some system resources. how can I prevent the lubuntu GUI from starting on boot?
#lubuntu 2017-07-08
<uio> Hi, just installed lubutu 17.04, but sound is not working. aplay -l says that no sound card is installed, any ideas?
<ca_cabotage> hey newbie question about setting up an ELK stack. When modifying /etc/hosts to include "192.168.1.1     logs.YOURURL.com logs" would that be translated to: "192.168.1.1     logs.HOSTNAME.DOMAIN logs"? I'm following this guide http://pfelk.3ilson.com/ that is associated with this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1M47RGsMo_s
<xgf_> yo
#lubuntu 2017-07-09
<EgeT> hi
<EgeT> i need hel
<EgeT> i need help
<malonumas> ?
#lubuntu 2018-07-02
<lubuntuuser> hi
<lubuntuuser> what is the name of the package containing the expert installer?
<lubuntuuser> command-line also works, so i can search for content
#lubuntu 2018-07-03
<qwebirc42373> hello?
<Epsilon_AskUbunt> Hello? Is anyone on?
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alkisg> Epsilon_AskUbunt: ^
<beanbag-> does anyone have a document on setting up xrdp on 18.04 since every other so called bullshit document was wrong
<beanbag-> like a official lubuntu document on setting up xrdp
<alkisg> I don't think it's related to the desktop environment
<alkisg> So probably a how-to  from their site
<wxl> beanbag-: keep the language family friendly, please. also, like alkisg said, there's nothing specific about lubuntu that requires special treatment re: xrdp. that said, xrdp can be a real pain for some use cases. you might have better luck with no machine which is really fantastic. it's also non-free, but it works.
<beanbag-> hmm true I forgot about nomachine, thx
<alkisg> x2go runs fine as well
<beanbag-> yeah installing
#lubuntu 2018-07-04
<rangemonger> does anyone find that the mouse sensativity controls do nothing on 18.04?
#lubuntu 2018-07-05
<kingchoc>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY 248arelpTX!
<kingchoc> oh shit
<Unit193> /msg nickserv help set password
<holywater> is there any way to make lxrandr settings persistent for all users?
<beanbag-> I can not get x2go to run reliably
<wxl> beanbag-: that might be more of a question for the x2go folks, but fwiw nomachine works fine for me in lubuntu
<beanbag-> yeah tempted to switch to that
<beanbag-> can nomachine connect to the local physical console
<wxl> what do you mean?
<beanbag-> nm the free licence won't work anyways
<beanbag-> well like with windows you can connect to the physical display etc
<wxl> what are you actually trying to accomplish?
<beanbag-> remote access on a lubuntu powered intel nuc that is doing packet sniffing etc
<beanbag-> not having a lot of luck, xrdp was sketchy, so is x2go, I think they are getting confused by all the video ports
<beanbag-> with amt/vpro etc
<beanbag-> it would be nice that if I am sitting physically in front of the box with a keyboard, mouse, video, and start wireshark, to be able to continue that session remotely later on
<beanbag-> I was just going to use the built in amt but it runs so badly on lubuntu that, I ruled that out
<wxl> have you tried contacting the developers of xrdp or x2go?
<beanbag-> no not yet
<wxl> that's probably where i'd start
<beanbag-> ok thx
<wxl> unless you can find someone here that uses it
<wxl> in general, i'd say that's unlikely, especially given your particular situation
<wxl> you *MIGHT* have better luck with #ubuntu since there are more folks there
<wxl> but even still, go to the source
<LargePrime> hi.  the keyboard and mouse settings, mouse settings, seem to change nothing at all.  please advise
<beanbag-> thx, I might have found a fix for amt/kvm built in
<beanbag-> but if that doesn't work then I will do your suggestions
<beanbag-> thx :)
<holywater> turns out lxrandr actually makes such settings persistent
<holywater> the screen is coming out borked for some reason
<holywater> upon restart
<holywater> xserver-xorg-video-openchrome <-- hangs upon boot
<holywater> or screen comes out borked, vesa driver is smoothier
#lubuntu 2018-07-06
<GreatEmerald> How do I install Lubuntu 18.10 on a device that has less than 1 GiB RAM? The graphical installer doesn't allow proceeding, there is no alternative ISO produced for it yet... I guess I should use the terminal?
<diogenes_> GreatEmerald, it should install just fine
<GreatEmerald> diogenes_: I know (I have 16 GiB of swap on an SSD, for one), but the installer doesn't allow continuing
<GreatEmerald> It says it requires exactly 1 GiB of RAM, and my device has 768 MiB
<GreatEmerald> It would be nice if there was an option to continue regardless, but I'm not sure where to look
<diogenes_> maybe insert the drive into a different pc, install there then put it back
<GreatEmerald> It's a netbook, so that's not going to happen
<GreatEmerald> Hm, if I can run ubiquity with --only, it says it requires less RAM
<GreatEmerald> But even if I select the "install" option from GRUB, it starts LXQt rather than just Ubiquity
<GreatEmerald> Otherwise, maybe I can use subiquity or Debina Installer
<diogenes_> then you should modify the installatiion script
<GreatEmerald> diogenes_: What do you mean
<GreatEmerald> Hm, subiquity is available in universe
<JohnDoe_71Rus> GreatEmerald: netinstall?
<GreatEmerald> JohnDoe_71Rus: I don't think there's an ISO for netinstall either
<wxl> mini.iso?
<GreatEmerald> I tried to run both calamares and ubiquity, but they do eat more RAM than there is available, so it just gets swapped out indefinitely, hmm
<GreatEmerald> wxl: I don't think there is one for Lubuntu 18.10 either
<wxl> GreatEmerald: the netinstall/mini.iso is not for any flavour. you install the core system and then metapackages
<JohnDoe_71Rus> wxl: yes
<GreatEmerald> wxl: I didn't see one for 18.10 though
<lyn||orian> GreatEmerald, not on cdimage
<wxl> GreatEmerald: if you're looking on cdimage, it's the wrong place
<wxl> gmta
<wxl> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/cosmic/main/installer-amd64/20101020ubuntu546/images/netboot/
<GreatEmerald> Oh
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/cosmic/main/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> inside installer
<wxl> just pick the rich arch
<lyn||orian> how did I know about this
<wxl> qa testing probably
<wxl> it's so fun, once you start you can't stop
<GreatEmerald> Also, subiquity almost worked, it just somehow didn't manage to see partitions on disk
<GreatEmerald> It thought the disk was not partitioned
<lyn||orian> hmm does cosmic take a while to install or has it not been that long it was rebuilding when I logged on and is still rebuilding
<alkisg> GreatEmerald: what's the exact message about 1 gb not being enough, so that I look into the sources?
<GreatEmerald> alkisg: That's from Calamares, first screen where it checks whether it's connected to the internet, etc.
<alkisg> GreatEmerald: ah, you're not using ubiquity? ok
<GreatEmerald> alkisg: Calamares is default in the 18.10 LiveCD
<alkisg> I thought all ubuntu flavours used ubiquity.. is that for lubuntu only?
<lyn||orian> I think Clamares is checking
<alkisg> 18.10? Is there an alpha for that already?
<lyn||orian> daily
<lyn||orian> is there a reason thie is not in -devel?
<alkisg> GreatEmerald: well, for alpha versions, you could always install 18.04 and update sources.list to 18.10 :)
<lyn||orian> I never upgrade that way I think do-release-upgrade -d for the development release I never edit soruces directly if I don't have to
<alkisg> I don't think do-release-upgrade works that early in the cycle
<lyn||orian> it does I think
<lyn||orian> hang on I may launch an 18.04 VM and try it
#lubuntu 2018-07-07
<lord734> Hi. i just installed lubuntu. im trying to add another language to my keyboard. how can i do that ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lord734: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhyDeuakmtY
<lord734> i have not configured my vpn yet. so i cant access youtube :(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://club.cnews.ru/blogs/entry/import_how_to_configure_keyboard_layouts_in_lxde_enlightenment_openbox_5abf
<system16> umm where is settings ?
<system16> there is an option for language but thats for the whole system.
<LargePrime> i need to remap mouse buttons.  please advise.  btnx is dead and i do not understand easystroke
<LargePrime> please ping
<wqq> Hello, I have a question. If I copy files from Win10, can I simply paste them onto lubuntu and they will work?
<diogenes_> wqq, that's how you copy files, copy/paste
<wqq> but will there be any compatibility issues?
<wqq> if I transfer the files grom win to lubuntu?
<diogenes_> of course no, you can transfer back and forth whatever files you want
<wqq> thanks!
<diogenes_> yw
<wqq> Hi! It's me again. I have a story to tell and qestion to ask. I had to learn how to install Linux Mint in promptu, because laptop of my friend was dying, and that seemed like a good solution, to giving it so more time. I made a clear intallation, w created /, swap and /home partition (and maybe /root - can't recall). It worked. Now, for a long time I was planning to swap my own OS to Ubuntu/Lubuntu. And here's my question: if I want to make clear installation, w
<wqq> hich option should I choose while installing? The default ,,clear and install'' or ,,sth else'' and try to divide HDD myself? I'm not going to use the laptop heavily, so will the default setting work for me?
<wqq> Thanks, sorry for textwall
<tsimonq2> wqq: The default settings should work fine for you.
<wqq> thanks
<tsimonq2> No problem.
<sklei4> For clock format, how do I change from military time to AM/PM?
<tsimonq2> sklei4: `man strftime` has all the options
<sklei4> excellent, thanks tsimonq2
<sklei4> change %R to %r for AM/PM
<egy> sklei4: I am sorry what command did you apply ? I'd like to know how
<sklei4> egy: strftime is not on my machine locally, so I consulted an online manpage. Did you want to know how to change your clock display from military time to AM/PM?
<egy> sklei4: yes, I want to.
<egy> more precisely, I want to know where is the string that has the "%R" so that I can change it to "%r"
<tsimonq2> egy: Right-click your clock and go to Settings.
<tsimonq2> Should be right there.
<egy> aha I see now
<egy> yes that should do the work, thanks tsimonq
<tsimonq2> No problem.
#lubuntu 2018-07-08
<jcuba89> hello, i need help
<jcuba89> pleaseeeeeeeeeeee????????????
<jcuba89> anybody?
<krytarik> Just asking might be a viable option here.
<jcuba89> thanks. I am trying to execute kiwix, andit doesnt do anything. What can i do?
<jcuba89> iam using lubuntu 1804
<jcuba89> kiwix is an offline wikipedia reader and it was working fine in l 1604
<JJ_> I need help. I am trying to execte an app and it doesnt do anything
<JJ_> i am using lubuntu 1804
<JJ_> helo??
<JJ_> hello?
<tsimonq2> !patience | JJ_
<ubottu> JJ_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<tsimonq2> !patience | JJ_
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> What steps are you using to try?
<JJ_> i download kiwix from the official web
<JJ_> then i open the folder
<tsimonq2> Maybe ask them.
<tsimonq2> Kiwix is not supported software by Lubuntu.
<JJ_> I heard
<JJ_> that sucks
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> Sorry.
<JJ_> and i dont understand
<JJ_> kiwix is free software
<JJ_> ????????????
<JJ_> so??????????????????
<sklei4> Oh, they left. It's pretty straight forward. You need to run the binary. :P
<holywater> where can i leave suggestions for software?
<holywater> to be included in default lubuntu install
<holywater> calcoo sounds like a good replacement for galculator, gdmap would be a good inclusion, xarchiver seems to be a good substitute for file-roller, gpaint is pretty good alternative to mtpaint (easier to use too), feh instead of gpicview, mupdf instead of evince
<holywater> camorama instead of guvcview, mpvs instead of gnome-mpv
<holywater> mpv*
<tsimonq2> holywater: The LXDE edition of Lubuntu is in maintenance modenow that we've switched to LXQt.
<tsimonq2> Thanks though.
<jk^> hi all
<jk^> i'm on lubuntu 16.04.4. How to set password at startup? In "Users and groups" it is setted on "Ask password on startup" but it doesn't ask me anything https://drive.google.com/file/d/12p9LrUwzPLdO9ewTFN5SDB4PhUGINM3v/view?usp=sharing
<_Aeden_> Hello
<_Aeden_> I installed Lubuntu, but there is this ugly uncustomizable taskbar that I want to turn to flat black and beautiful taskbar
<_Aeden_> Is there a way to do that, or do I have to install a dock ?
#lubuntu 2019-07-01
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @sappheiros [<sappheiros> lubot: shiboncip why? falkon seems faster than firefox for lubuntu …], stability for daily use is a need
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> is there lxqt for vim?
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> afaik non-gtk is only vim-athena
<sappheiros> does drive not mounted error for Sound Juicer mean the CD couldn't be read?
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> what's the image editor apps
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> im used to use shutter
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> i couldn't find on the repo even https://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php?title=List_of_Qt_Applications#Image_Editors
<sappheiros> shiboncip: gimp?
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> i forgot
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> just realized that shutter are not 19.04
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @Maria Andrea [I have other...  So itu will be applied on sda5 only?], Just made a encrypted installation last night. It will encrypt only that particular partition I guess. But since grub has that partition set as root. It will ask encryption password on every boot before grub pops up.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @The_LoudSpeaker [Just made a encrypted installation last night. It will encrypt only that particu …], @lynorian this can be added to manual I guess. As a side note on installation page?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Question about wifi in Lubuntu, I'm at a friend's house with different wifi. How do I look for existing connections within the Edit Connections terminal program?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I tried using "Add" but I'm not sure what the ipv4 or ipv6 connections are
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Nevermind I clicked the internet icon and found the existing connection
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @SamuelBanya [I tried using "Add" but I'm not sure what the ipv4 or ipv6 connections are], You have to use ipv4 btw.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ipv6 is not generally used in homes and offices.
<lubot> <teward001> ^ that
<lubot> <teward001> outside of lab envs i mean
<lubot> <teward001> with private v6 :P
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [outside of lab envs i mean], Our college labs don't use ipv6. ipv4 only. I have never encountered ipv6 in my life. Till date. Where else can one find ipv6 btw?
<lubot> * teward001 points at his lab environment or the delegated /48 that he leases from Comcast to his business modem/router
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> How much difference does it make tho? I mean ipv4 is also quite fast for data transfers. We easily get 60MBps intranet and 15-20 MBps internet speeds. That's more than enough for us. Would it be better with ipv6?
<lubot> <teward001> that's going to be your net uplink regardless
<lubot> <teward001> but there are some services that're IPv6 only provided by some cloud service providers which makes it a PAIN to handle but
<lubot> <teward001> meh
<lubot> <teward001> some VPS server providers though only give you v6 and you have to pay for v4 separately
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [that's going to be your net uplink regardless], Ipv6 has better routing and dhcp also not required so I thought speeds would be higher wouldn't they? Considering Our campus has bandwidth of 2GBps.
<lubot> <teward001> *shrugs*
<lubot> <teward001> there's other bottlenecks as well
<lubot> <teward001> congestion upstream from you, etc.
<lubot> <teward001> it doesn't have DHCP *exactly* but there are v6 DHCP capabilities in some setups
<lubot> <teward001> such as for wifi setups
<lubot> <teward001> but i've not handled those
<lubot> <teward001> we can continue discussion on that stuff in -offtopic though and leave here for support ;)
<Mendeman> &list
<Mendeman> ups
<bernd> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-de
<lubot> <HMollerCl> bernd: telegram nicht?
<bernd> Hi, I can't create/open a project in ardour
<kc2bez> bernd: You may want to join #ardour and ask. It isn't one of the applications that is related to Lubuntu
<bernd> the problem is, that ardour publish ther own packages/downloades. But I have install ardour with discover. And so they say: It's not our problem
<teward> bernd: then file a bug against the version from the Ubuntu repositories, with issues.  Or install the 'upstream' ardour repositories and packages and use those.
<teward> but keep in mind both solutions are a catch-22
<teward> because the 'upstream' versions might not work on your system or might break it
<teward> and the one in the ubuntu / lubuntu repos doesn't have upstream 'support' continually as you have seen
<bernd> ok, thank you
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I have a disco vm. How do I upgrade it to current eoan release? Do I just replace 'disco' with 'eoan' everywhere in sources.list ?
<lubot> <teward001> i'm assuming do-release-upgrade -d won't work yet.
<lubot> <teward001> but then yes you could just do that.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
#lubuntu 2019-07-02
<lubot> David Groves was added by: David Groves
<lubot> <David Groves> Hopefully someone can help me a bit here, I am dual booting Windows 10 and Lubuntu. Windows 10 runs great, fast and snappy with no issues at all, but Lubuntu is running terribly. Slow to boot, slow to open applications, sometimes refusal to open apps from my desktop but launching them from the program menu works fine... its a wei
<lubot> rd mishmash of slow usability and refusal to do what I ask, but Windows works great. Could this be an OS issue or just my hardware?
<lubot> <David Groves> I have pretty good specs on this laptop too, more than capable of running Lubuntu...
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @David Groves [Hopefully someone can help me a bit here, I am dual booting Windows 10 and Lubun …], Which lubuntu version?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also, did you check the iso? MD5 checksum are available on lubuntu.me
<airwind> Hey, any initramfs-tools guys about?
<airwind> Lubuntu uses Calamares to install from live to a HDD
<airwind> Calamares has an option to encrypt the installation, and it is using the newer encryption method with /boot folder also encrypted
<airwind> the old method was to leave an unencrypted /boot partition and only encrypt the rootfs
<airwind> anyway
<airwind> this method with encrypted /boot uses two keyslots on the LUKS partition - one is used by GRUB2 to initially decrypt the rootfs and copy initramfs to RAM
<airwind> the second is used later on and it uses a keyfile to avoid making the user type in the decryption password twice
<airwind> this keyfile normally resides in the encrypted rootfs as /crypto_keyfile.bin
<airwind> so in order for the boot process to decrypt the rootfs it needs this keyfile
<airwind> I did some research here and I found out that the process is still similar to that which Pavel Kogan described in his blog
<airwind> what basically happens is that initramfs-tools has a hook that copies the file into the initrd image which is then loaded into memory by GRUB2
<airwind> The thing is that the /crypto_keyfile.bin is 600 or rw- --- ---
<airwind> but the initrd image that contains the same secret file is 644 or rw- r-- r--
<airwind> which means that any user or script with read privileges can extract the secret key from an initrd image
<airwind> $ unmkinitramfs /boot/initrd.img /tmp/somefolder
<airwind> $ hexdump -C /tmp/somefolder/main/crypto_keyfile.bin
<airwind> Any way initramfs-tools can be updated to produce new images with 600 permission flags instead of 644?
<linux> testando conexão com o grupo
<lubot> <aptghetto> Hi airwind thank you very much for your descriptions. Do you have the possibility to create a bug report on launchpad.net?
<airwind> Not right now, sorry.
<airwind> also, there's another potential bug in Calamares - when setting up encryption like this the system will use whatever keyboard layout has been set during the installer session, but once the system is installed and the GRUB2 password prompt up, the layout will be switched back to US. This might confuse some users why their passwords no longer work.
<lubot> <aptghetto> I understand the problem and I will create a bug report on launchpad after work (in a few hours).
<airwind> hehe, I'm in the same boat as you (work) :)
<lubot> <aptghetto> For the second issue, there is already a bug report
<airwind> oh, ok.
<lubot> <aptghetto> It‘s #1827501 on launchpad.net
<lubot> <aptghetto> FYI: @tsimonq2 @wxl @HMollerCl @kc2bez please read the comments above
<kc2bez> ack
<kc2bez> I fail to find a crypto_keyfile outside of / and it is set to 600 Perhaps I am looking in the wrong place.
<airwind> I was using Lubuntu 19.04 Live to perform this test
<kc2bez> So you see the file during the installation process?
<kc2bez> That would be cleared on a reboot.
<airwind> eh?
<kc2bez> The live image is loaded in RAM
<airwind> After a complete installation you reboot into the HDD installation, and the keyfile is present on /
<kc2bez> correct
<airwind> the permissions are 600
<kc2bez> yes
<airwind> but the same keyfile is also present inside initrd image on /boot
<airwind> and the permission of initrd image is 644
<airwind> meaning any user can extract the keyfile and read it
<kc2bez> Ah, that was the part I was missing
<kc2bez> Let me take a look
<airwind>  $ unmkinitramfs /boot/initrd.img /tmp/somefolder
<airwind>  $ hexdump -C /tmp/somefolder/main/crypto_keyfile.bin
<kc2bez> airwind: $ unmkinitramfs /boot/initrd.img /tmp/somefolder results in a crypto_keyfile that is 600
<airwind> kc2bez: yeah, but the owner is user:user
<airwind> not root:root
<kc2bez> mine is root
<airwind> hmm
<airwind> did you run those commands as root or user?
<kc2bez> root
<airwind> try user then
<kc2bez> will do
<airwind> $ = user, # = root
<kc2bez> understood
<kc2bez> You are correct, I would encourage you to submit a bug report as aptghetto suggests. When you get a chance of course.
<airwind> ok, I'll see, if my launchpad account is still active, haven't used it in a long while.
<kc2bez> Thank you.
<JohnGavr> Hello guys
<JohnGavr> i am very new to lxqt DE and i want some advices
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Sure. We are here to help. Ehat do you need advice about?
<JohnGavr> First, in qterminal can i remove the tabs?
<JohnGavr> I take a look on settings and i don't find something
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You can resize them. So that they are small enough to hardly notice.
<apt-ghetto> If I understand you correctly, then you can hide the tabs: View > second checkbox
<JohnGavr> oh my god... i look only in Preferences
<JohnGavr> Thanks apt-ghetto
<JohnGavr> Second question, on Desktop Switcher, can i add more desktop??
<JohnGavr> Now i have 4
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> You can. Search for openbox settings in menu. There is a section for desktops in it.
<JohnGavr> lubot: you are right! Thank you
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Lol! I am not lubot. Lubot is the postman between telegram and IRC. Telegram channel and IRC channel are bridged.
<teward> yes you should ping @The_LoudSpeaker
<JohnGavr_> One more question, on desktop switcher, can i add photo in someway??
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Umm. No i guess.
<JohnGavr_> and the font change in openbox settings?
<lubot> <David Groves> @The_LoudSpeaker [Also, did you check the iso? MD5 checksum are available on lubuntu.me], It is the most recent version of Lubuntu 19.04 and yes I checked the ISO
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @JohnGavr_ [<JohnGavr_> and the font change in openbox settings?], Yep! You can use that.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @David Groves [It is the most recent version of Lubuntu 19.04 and yes I checked the ISO], Can you list the specs please?
<tomreyn> airwind: intersting bug report (i just read it). FDE isn't easy and is basically impossible to achieve (unless you want to fully trust a (f)TPM) :-/  but i'd concur that the key ownership is an issue which could probably be overcome.
<tomreyn> there's also this issue where grub only supports LUKS 1.0 but LUKS 2.0 provides remarkable improvements.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @David Groves [<reply to image>], The specs are sound. There should be no problem. But wait for sometime. Others might be able to help. wxl: @kc2bez @aptghetto @teward001  ?
<lubot> <David Groves> Okay will do. Idk what it is, Windows runs great. I may just distro hop for a bit and find something that works well...
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Maybe something with ryzen processor?
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker [The specs are sound. There should be no problem. But wait for sometime. Others m …], not sure I was pinged?
<lubot> <teward001> what's the issue?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @David Groves [Hopefully someone can help me a bit here, I am dual booting Windows 10 and Lubun …], Here: @teward001
<lubot> <teward001> might be a Ryzen issue, but I avoid AMD processors like the plague right now so 😐
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am thinking more the AMD GPU. Mesa drivers can be an issue on the really new stuff.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Totally a guess though.
<lubot> <aptghetto> David install` htop `David install `htop` and monitor the ressources. … Ch` journalctl -xb -p warning`
<lubot> <lynorian> @teward001 [might be a Ryzen issue, but I avoid AMD processors like the plague right now so …], they are not space heaters anymore at least
<teward> :P
<tomreyn> it's tough to follow the chat with the brigde. i don't understand which possibly AMD related issue is being discussed?
<teward> i think the thing was too long to traverse the bridge
<teward> > Hopefully someone can help me a bit here, I am dual booting Windows 10 and Lubuntu. Windows 10 runs great, fast and snappy with no issues at all, but Lubuntu is running terribly. Slow to boot, slow to open applications, sometimes refusal to open apps from my desktop but launching them from the program menu works fine... its a weird mishmash of slow usability and refusal to do what I ask, but Windows works great. Could this be an OS issue or just
<teward> my hardware?
<teward> this was their message tomreyn
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward>  [<teward> > Hopefully someone can help me a bit here, I am dual booting Windows 1 …], wxl: here ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward [<teward> this was their message tomreyn], Yup!
<lubot> <aptghetto> On Telegram, you can download a text file with the specs
<tomreyn> ah it actually arrived on IRC, i just didn't scroll up enough
<tomreyn> thanks
<lubot> <aptghetto> It is not an image, as it was written on IRC
<tomreyn> So I guess @David Groves should post the output of    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> but then i could not tell whether David is still around ;)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @tomreyn [<tomreyn> So I guess @David Groves should post the output of    journalctl -b | …], David ^
<wxl> David should give himself a username so we can actually @ him on IRC
<lubot> <Mrdavidagroves> I have a username now lol. I'll try all that when I get home!
#lubuntu 2019-07-03
<lubot> <Mrdavidagroves> http://termbin.com/z6s9
<wxl> holy ACPI errors batman
<wxl> if you boot with acpi=off, do you have the same problem?
<wxl> here's a general article on debugging ACPI
<wxl> making sure your BIOS is updated is always #1; there are some other BIOS errors in there so that may be telling
<wxl> does the computer feel hot when it's running lubuntu?
<wxl> the other day we had a problem kind of like that that was related to the gpu, albeit intel/nvidia
<wxl> the key being that `sudo powertop` listed some pieces being particularly hot
<wxl> more on that here https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/06/30/%23lubuntu.html#t19:04
<wxl> @Mrdavidagroves hope that helps
 * teward pokes wxl
<tomreyn> Mrdavidagroves: Annotated log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ktbYtQMpfr/
 * tomreyn -> zzz
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> Hi people
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> someone know how install openbox full?
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> openbox crashing in my lubuntu
<lubot> <AjedrezAbraham> In selection environment desktop
<chieta> how to reload the openbox after editing the lxqt-rc.xml?
<lynorian> chieta openbox --reconfigure
<chieta> checking lynorian
<chieta> not working
<chieta> last i tried /usr/bin/openbox --restart --config-file /home/c/.config/openbox/lxqt-rc.xml
<chieta> on previous release i used to use openbox-lubuntu --restart lynorian
<lynorian> chieta errror message?
<wxl> what version are we on?
<chieta> no error on your advice command
<chieta> now im on 19.04 wxl
<chieta> openbox-lubuntu --restart is my command on 16.04 with lxqt session also
<chieta> it will work without logout... just in time
<chieta> it will load the latest config
<chieta> lynorian your command works without error
<chieta> what do you think about this lxqt-rc https://dpaste.de/Rz7O
<chieta> here the window tiling not working, wxl
<chieta> im on 19.04
<chieta> how to lxqt handle the window tiling
<wxl> chieta: ditch openbox and get a tiling window manager XD
<chieta> sth wrong with the lxqt-rc.xml here?
<chieta> the lxqt-rc.xml on the 16.04 works well
<chieta> what happen to 19.04
<chieta> is the windows button still written on config as W
<chieta> ?
<chieta> is <keybind key="W-e"> still windows button + e
<chieta> it doesn't work for the keybinding
<lynorian> chieta: to get those to work again you will need your old config and make the main menu not open on the the windows key
<chieta> don't get it
<chieta> sorry
<chieta> make the main menu not open on the the windows key
<wxl> chieta: oic the problem. remove the "Meta" keybinding in lxqt-globalkeys. it's taking over your window key.
<wxl> but a tiling window manager makes a lot more sense, to be fair
<wxl> we're currently in the process of removing every hotkey in openbox that uses the super/meta/windows key
<chieta> noted, wxl
<chieta> glad we are not working with windows os again then
<lubot> * teward001 puts windows on wxl's dev system
<lubot> <teward001> sorry me and wxl mess around with each other all the time, just ignore me :)
<wxl> don't bother me i'm netcatting
#lubuntu 2019-07-04
<chieta> is there vim on lubuntu?
<diogenes_> chieta, vim is everywhere.
<chieta> lxqt based, diogenes_?
<lynorian> vim is command line based
<chieta> gvim i mean
<chieta> what's the default editor on lubuntu?
<lynorian> gvim is gtk
<lynorian> for gui stuff featherpad is
<chieta> noted, just reliazed
<chieta> here gvim with x11-athena gui
<sxclimax> Hey all, I just got a new modem and router and now cannot connect to the internet with my lubuntu server. Can anyone help me out?
<sxclimax> I can connect to the WiFi but when I try to ping anything, there is no connection
<climaxio> Can anyone give me some networking help for my home server?
<kc2bez> What is the issue climaxio ?
<kc2bez> Which version of Lubuntu?
<climaxio> I just got a new modem and router, moved houses, and now cannot connect to the internet with my lubuntu server.
<climaxio> I can connect to the WiFi but when I try to ping anything, there is no connection
<tomreyn> here's a reply you got earlier (to your question in #ubuntu) when you timed out <lotuspsychje> climaxio: if its about the network part, you can ask in ##networking if its about server, #ubuntu-server
<climaxio> Thanks!
<climaxio> "Which version of Lubuntu?" 16.04
<kc2bez> tomreyn is right, you may find better answers in another channel. Lubuntu support for 16.04 has ended. One thing to consider is this: your modem and router are the variable here, you may want to check them with another device or contact your provider.
<climaxio> kx2bez, I am using internet from that modem and router to communicate with you right now, so they are working. I will try my question on those channels
<climaxio> I believe the issue has to do with the static IP I set up a while ago (and I forget how I did that)
<kc2bez> Good to know, you will want to let them know that information.
<tomreyn> climaxio: here's a list of end-of-life dates for ubuntu flavours such as lubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL
<tomreyn> you really need to upgrade.
<lcneal> i need help with installing lubuntu.
<apt-ghetto> lcneal: Could you give us some details/informations about your problem?
<lcneal> earlier i had ubuntu installed on my laptop as primary. then i needed to install windows again but it didn't work
<lcneal> then i tried installing lubuntu and it shows error
<lcneal> it show some python error saying unpackage
<apt-ghetto> Please write the exact error message
<apt-ghetto> Which Lubuntu version do you use?
<lcneal> Boost.Python error in job "unpackfs".
<lcneal> version 19.04
<lcneal> Command '['mount', '/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs', '/tmp/tmplhvllcxy/filesystem', '-t', 'squashfs', '-o', 'loop']' returned non-zero exit status 32.
<lcneal> Boost.Python error in job "unpackfs".Command '['mount', '/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs', '/tmp/tmplhvllcxy/filesystem', '-t', 'squashfs', '-o', 'loop']' returned non-zero exit status 32.NoneTraceback:File "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/calamares/modules/unpackfs/main.py", line 340, in run    return unpackop.run()  File "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ca
<lcneal> lamares/modules/unpackfs/main.py", line 201, in run    self.mount_image(entry, imgmountdir)  File "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/calamares/modules/unpackfs/main.py", line 250, in mount_image    "-o", "loop"  File "/usr/lib/python3.7/subprocess.py", line 347, in check_call    raise CalledProcessError(retcode, cmd)
<lcneal> sorry this is what it shows
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> what you see there is likely a broken installer. either your installer iso downloaded improperly or it was not properly written to the installer media.
<tomreyn> !checksum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<lcneal> thank you i will try again if the error still remains then i will ask again
<tomreyn> good luck!
<sappheiros> is it a security hazard to continue using lubuntu 18.10 after the community moves on to other versions?
<kc2bez> Yes, it will no longer receive security updates.
<sappheiros> becaue 19.04 is out, is it already a hazard to continue using?
<kc2bez> The upgrade should be smooth. Just backup your data first but moving to 19.04 is the right thing to do.
<sappheiros> kc2bez: i have a 32-bit computer.
<sappheiros> (we've talked about this before and the ultimate answer is, "buy a new computer")
<diogenes_> sappheiros, what's the issue?
<sappheiros> my qeuestion really is how long i can wait before i should downgrade to 18.04 LTS
<sappheiros> diogenes_: i can't afford a new computer but i don't want to be open to security hazards
<diogenes_> sappheiros, and why you think you gonna be opened to any risks?
<sappheiros> diogenes_: because from the news it seems people enjoy or get monetary reward from hacking others
<sappheiros> and i use public networks because i don't subscribe to an ISP
<diogenes_> nothing is 100% secured against hacking, even pentagon.
<sappheiros> i would feel worse if getting hacked was "my own fault", e.g. for not using up-to-date software.
<sappheiros> e.g. "we have a patch for that already released but you weren't using it"
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @sappheiros [<sappheiros> and i use public networks because i don't subscribe to an ISP], You can use ad blockers and ptivacy protecting extensions like ghostery and ublock origin. Ublock origin is quite good actually at restricting ads and potentially malicious content off the websites you visit.
<tomreyn> a statement such as "nothing is 100% secured against hacking, even pentagon" should not be mistaken as someone suggesting it's by any means acceptable to run unsupported / vulnerable software, of course.
<sappheiros> it was tempting to interpret it that way, since i'm hoping to keep using this computer ...
<sappheiros> giving it to a university disposal program when it seems fine to keep using seems wasteful ...
<sappheiros> that is, replacing it even though it still works with a new one that was manufactured in a way that created pollution
<tomreyn> you could continue using it airgapped, as a digital signage system or photo frame or something. or install a different linux distro which will continue to somehow (not sure how if mainline linux support is fading) support i386 for longer. or different OS entirely. but chances all they'll all just drop i386 soon. depending on the type of computer it is, you could also recycle parts.
<sappheiros> what does 'mainline linux support' mean?
<sappheiros> do you mean all major distributions, e.g. ubuntu redhat fedora, are all quitting 32-bit?
<tomreyn> there are indications that i386 support is loosing priority amongst kernel developers.
<tomreyn> for example, it took months until someone found the time required to develop fixes against spectre cpu vulnerabilities which work on i386. in the meantime, these systems were unprotected,
<tomreyn> and then, hardware manufacturers probably provide no more firmware upgrades for these platforms either
<sappheiros> ah.
<tomreyn> some of these cpu flaws require firmware upgrades to provide complete or more complete (or less incomplete) fixes for these vulnerabilities.
<tomreyn> now those aren't the most critical vulnerabilities you'll find, but it's something to take into account.
<sappheiros> man. you know a computer problem is a big deal when you don't even understand the summary of it ... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spectre_(security_vulnerability)
<sappheiros> basically a program could be spyware and read the CPU in a way that reveals what you were doing in another app?
<sappheiros> so you could send data to a financial website and it could read your keystrokes off the CPU?
<sappheiros> (so it wouldn't matter if the website connection was secured)
<sappheiros> a website?! it doesn't even have to be a program installed on your computer? wow
<wxl> well the way the modern web is, it's not just text and images. you're actually executing applications
<tomreyn> there were fixes for web browsers which should prevent malicious websites from gaining access to your memory this way. also on i386, i would think.
<tomreyn> but malicious applications you installed from some websites, PPAs, or some modern software stores where software and developers are not properly vetted (hint, hint) could do such.
<tomreyn> that is, if you don't have all the firmware + microcode + kernel + user space patches installed which prevent that. or if those just don't exist for your CPU.
<lubot> baneeishaque was added by: baneeishaque
<Jonopoly> cd
<lubot> <HMollerCl> rm -r
<lubot> <HMollerCl> XD
<sappheiros> https://lubuntu.me/cosmic-released/
<sappheiros> does 'july of 2019' mean support ended on the 1st, or will end on the 31st?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> based on an earlier discussion today, my understanding is that 18.10  is most likely supported until 18th of July  (independant of the !flavour).
<sappheiros> thank you
#lubuntu 2019-07-05
<chieta> how to send lxqt notification to the desktop?
<chieta> is there any alternativ for notify-send
<wxl> why not use notify-send?
<chieta> how to get notification when the caps lock on
<chieta> how to restart/display network manager applet on the task bar?
<Leire> holaaa
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @chieta [<chieta> how to restart/display network manager applet on the task bar?], @HMollerCl
<diogenes_> probably with killall nm-applet && nm-applet
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @chieta [<chieta> how to restart/display network manager applet on the task bar?], Which version?
<lubot> Mega Boot was added by: Mega Boot
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> 19.04
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> how to make lubuntu 1804 to lxqt like on 1904…?
<wxl> @ShiBonCip i'd say in general, you don't.
<wxl> the right solution: upgrade to 19.04.
<wxl> the bionic version is several major releases behind 19.04. you will face all sorts of bugs.
#lubuntu 2019-07-06
<sappheiros> are the steps for burning CD identical as those for DVD? https://manual.lubuntu.me/1/1.2/booting_the_image.html?highlight=iso
<sappheiros> ... is a CD-RW not big enough for lubuntu 18.04.2?
<sappheiros> ugh
<sappheiros> i'm so dumb
<sappheiros> of course not
<sappheiros> CD-RW is 700 MB; need 2 GB ... nevermind
<sappheiros> would you please link to backup instructions at https://manual.lubuntu.me/D/upgrading.html?highlight=backup ?
<sappheiros> erm ... if there is a one-click-backup for all files and settings
<sappheiros> like Apple's Time Machine or Microsoft's Backup feature ...
<sappheiros> i guess there isn't one?
<sappheiros> it doesn't seem listed under System Tools, where i'd expect to find it https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/System_Tools_and_Preferences.html
 * sappheiros searches http://askubuntu.com/
<sappheiros> https://askubuntu.com/questions/209512/lubuntu-and-backup-software is six years old, so i suppose it no longer applies
<wxl> sappheiros: there's no one backup solution. we don't include one by default. might not be a bad idea. go try some things and see what you like :)
<wxl> maybe kbackup?
<wxl> or luckybackup
<sappheiros> wxl: i was manually copying files ... ... am i stupid or just getting old?
<sappheiros> nah, probably just tired and focusing my attention on other things
<wxl> sappheiros: it can work, but it's kind of rudimentary. you might want to at least use rsync
<sappheiros> lol thanks ... looks like rsync does automatically exactly what i was doing visually
<sappheiros> *manually
<sappheiros> wxl: do you learn these commands just by using linux over many years?
<sappheiros> or should i do more searching and more webpage reading?
<sappheiros> i dislike searching and reading search results because it seems like digging for gold
<wxl> ever heard of `apropos`?
<sappheiros> um ... as an adjective ...
<sappheiros> oh.
<sappheiros> i think someone in #ubuntu told me about it once.
<sappheiros> isn't it a search keyword to find command feature?
<wxl> woudln't work in this case, but it often helps
<wxl> then you can use `man` to figure out how to use it
<wxl> you can also search ubuntu packages with `apt-cache search`
<sappheiros> apropos sync does list rsync
<wxl> yeah but not backup
<sappheiros> oh. you are saying backup is more sophisticated than syncing files to an external hard drive because it can be read from and restoring data faster than copying files?
<sappheiros> oh, and desktop settings like wallpaper?
<wxl> well ultimately you want something that automates it for you
<sappheiros> my concern though is if it backs up settings, trying to restore settings to 18.04 (from 18.10) might "break the system", i mean cause problems
<wxl> it's helpful to have something that only gives you delta backups, too
<sappheiros> delta backup = only incremental changes are recorded like apple's Time Machine?
<wxl> yeah
<sappheiros> but is a backup appropriate if switching from 18.10 to 18.04?
<wxl> backup at all times :)
<sappheiros> i mean, rather than copying documents and moving only documents over
<wxl> but why would you downgrade????
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @sappheiros [<sappheiros> oh, and desktop settings like wallpaper?], You can use Timeshift. It can backup user files.
<sappheiros> because i found 18.10 will not receive security patches after July 2019, but 18.04 will continue receiving security patches until April 2021
<sappheiros> is that not true?
<wxl> yes but lxde is a dead end
<sappheiros> but so is this 32-bit computer, and i don't have the money yet to buy a new one
<sappheiros> and i might not have the money until after March 2020
<sappheiros> *march 2021
<wxl> meh
<wxl> the whole i386 thing is a litte uncertain
<sappheiros> should i try to install 19.04 on it?
<sappheiros> i thought it was 64-bit
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It is 64 bit only.
<wxl> the installer is
<wxl> but packages are available
<wxl> 32 bit packages in 19.10+ are a bit uncertain
<sappheiros> i tried `apt-cache showpkg timeshift` to try to act on what wxl and The_LoudSpeaker said but it couldn't find the package
<wxl> it's only in a ppa https://github.com/teejee2008/timeshift#ubuntu-based-distributions
<sappheiros> wxl: that explains why it wasn't in muon package manager i guess
<sappheiros> someone on a forum -- and i think #ubuntu -- says ppa is "at your own risk", isn't it?
<sappheiros> as a beginner, shouldn't i stick to official packages?
<wxl> in *general* i would say yes
<wxl> in this case, it seems the developer is providing it, so i would say the risk is relatively small
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @sappheiros [<sappheiros> i tried `apt-cache showpkg timeshift` to try to act on what wxl and …], You have to add Timeshift ppa.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @damiron [<damiron> есть замена ему и как], Мы создали группу русскоязычных на Telegram.  Присоединяйся к нам: … @Lubuntu_Ru … We created a group of Russian speakers on the Telegram. Join us: … @Lubuntu_Ru
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> @toly [<toly> А Я ЛУБУНТУ], ...
<lubot> ctisme was added by: ctisme
<lubot> <ctisme> the lubuntu 19.04 here is running 3 days... now i lost icon network manager on the task bar, what's the command to open the icon again?
<apt-ghetto> Try `nm-tray &`
<lubot> <ctisme> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> Try `nm-tray &`], alt+F2 then … nm-tray
<apt-ghetto> Check also your session settings
<apt-ghetto> In the Autostart section, you should enable nm-tray
<Guest34932> ok
<sappheiros> how do i change keyboard layout in trial USB boot up? it isn't in mouse and keyboard
<sappheiros> lubuntu 18.04.2
<apt-ghetto> You can open a terminal and execute for example `setxkbmap it` for the italian keyboard layout
<sappheiros> apt-ghetto: i was hoping for a GUI so i could be sure to set the correct keyboard
<apt-ghetto> Maybe there is a GUI solution
<sappheiros> i don't see a way to search to find the English dvorak layout name.
<apt-ghetto> Should be `setxkbmap us dvorak`
<apt-ghetto> But now I have to reboot because I can't write correctly :)
<sappheiros> thanks...
<apt-ghetto> With `man 7 xkeyboard-config` you can check the possible values
<sappheiros> how did you learnt hat?
<sappheiros> is 7 a command/
<sappheiros> ?
<sappheiros> well, thanks for showing me how to change the keyboard layout ... that did indeed work.
<apt-ghetto> 7 is the section where the manpage is
<sappheiros> hm ...
<sappheiros> LXTerminal doesn't look as it did when using the live USB 18.04.2. why do you suppose?
<wxl> cuz something changed?
 * wxl ducks
 * sappheiros throws terminal's corrupted text at wxl
<sappheiros> i'm using weechat now, but the font looks ... well, broken after chnaging it in preferences
<sappheiros> only thought is to try restarting terminal.
<wxl> oh the font huh hm
<wxl> under preferences what's your terminal font?
<sappheiros> i just changed it to Ubuntu Mono Bold 10 which displays properly. many of the other fonts don't.
<wxl> which one doesn't?
<sappheiros> okay, let me find one ...
<sappheiros> for example ...
<sappheiros> Sans Regular
<sappheiros> ugh, and now Ubuntu Regular is broken too
<wxl> what defines "broken?"
<sappheiros> Ubuntu Mono Regular is okay.
<sappheiros> barely legible, letters all scrunched together or else oddly spaced
<sappheiros> it seems only 'mono' type fonts work in LXTerminal.
<wxl> well i mean they're kind of the only ones that make sense
<sappheiros> why is that? because terminal is monospace by design?
<wxl> you tried non-monospace in live?
<sappheiros> can noblenote data be imported into xpad?
<lynorian> sappheiros: never tried that
<sappheiros> no, but the default was much better looking than the default after installation
<sappheiros> hence i tried changing the font
<sappheiros> hence discovering the problem with non-monospaced fonts
<sappheiros> so there is something odd about terminal display in live USB vs actual install
<sappheiros> i mean, some discrepancy
<wxl> many command line utilities are predicated on the notion of regular alignment of text inherient in monospace fonts
<sappheiros> what font d'you use?
<wxl> i have never noticed that personally
<wxl> well
<wxl> don't ask me, cuz i don't even use lxterminal :)
<sappheiros> don't be a hater T_T
<sappheiros> 32-bit 4 lyfe
<lynorian> yep monospace works best in temrinals
 * sappheiros goes to get 32-bit tattood on his ... secret location ...
<wxl> that said i appear to be on Noto Mono
<wxl> which i guess i've  been lazy about changing
<sappheiros> i have only noto mono CJK stuff installed. are you using an asian install or regional format?
<wxl> no
 * sappheiros recently installed japanese language support
<sappheiros> yours isn't CJK?
<wxl> i mean it is by default
<sappheiros> wxl is astoundingly good at giving noncomittal or answers that confuse me ...
<wxl> i was not non-commital
<wxl> noto is CJK by default
<sappheiros> i mean your response there doesn't really say whether yours says 'CJK' or not in the font selection name space
<sappheiros> you're like "could be"
<sappheiros> "could've been"
<sappheiros> "might still be" :P
<wxl> EVERY noto is CJK
<sappheiros> ah. i didn't know that.
<wxl> you know what noto stands for right?
<sappheiros> ... but noto is in italy >_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noto
<sappheiros> i have no clue
 * wxl facepalms
<sappheiros> lol
<sappheiros> ah. https://www.google.com/get/noto/
<sappheiros> ... ;_; i like tofu
<wxl> this is tofu as it relates to fonts
<wxl> which isn't as tasty
<sappheiros> it's not tofu's fault if the font didn't season it
<sappheiros> does firefox spy on me?
<sappheiros> why is it default for lubuntu?
<wxl> what would you prefer?
<sappheiros> ... not being spied on >_> um ... falkon maybe?
<sappheiros> but someone said falkon was KDE-based
<sappheiros> and that i'd have to install a ton of KDE dependencies
<wxl> in what way is firefox spying on you?
<sappheiros> default opened tab on first use: https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/privacy/firefox/
<sappheiros> apparently it logs search terms for example
<lynorian> I didn't think falkon had that many kde dependencies most are still qt based
<wxl> did you see the word "if" there?
<wxl> or the phrase "by default?"
<wxl> or the word "choose?"
<wxl> that said, how do you know falkon doesn't do that but just isn't so adamant about being so transparent?
<sappheiros> because if i can't see them then they can't see me. >_> that's how that works.
 * sappheiros is starting to think wxl never went to kindergarten.
 * wxl is starting to think sappheiros is still there
<sappheiros> lol
<sappheiros> ... it's just that from all the news i see it seems the more popular a product a company produces, the more evil that company is.
<sappheiros> i guess i don't have a logical argument though.
<wxl> i can safely say that mozilla is pretty non-evil
<sappheiros> you broke the wheels off my emotion skateboard ;_;
<sappheiros> >:<
<wxl> do you know how hard it is to break skateboard wheels?
<sappheiros> lol
<wxl> if you want to install another browser, do it
<sappheiros> nah
<wxl> that's the beauty of linux: freedom
<sappheiros> i'ma try firefoxie again
<sappheiros> "less is more" right?
<sappheiros> like, if i can use default software ...
<wxl> not always
<wxl> i mean you can use lynx
<wxl> that's REALLY less
 * sappheiros gasps
<wxl> OR BETTER YET JUST USE TELNET
<lynorian> less is an amazing pager
<sappheiros> i forgot about lynx! today i mean.
<sappheiros> well, firefox does seem as fast as falkon now
<sappheiros> i'm happy 18.04.2 seems not slower than 18.10
<sappheiros> maybe even faster right now ...
 * sappheiros checks https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telnet
 * lynorian can't stand using more
<sappheiros> do you still use telnet?
<wxl> for network debugging
<sappheiros> lynorian: change your name to mynorian. be consistent. :P
<wxl> sappheiros: https://asciinema.org/a/pjDs0qCQKLvDBZMsujejMtE4C
<wxl> that's real web surfing
<sappheiros> how come you're not in #ubuntu-offtopic wxl?
<wxl> i am. you're not
<sappheiros> ??
<sappheiros> under a different account?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> you are most definitely not there unless you're logging in through telegram or through another account
<lubot> <ctisme> @sappheiros [<sappheiros> i'm happy 18.04.2 seems not slower than 18.10], why don't use 19.04 directly?
<tomreyn> because i686
<lubot> <ctisme> tomyren what if if upgrade from 18.04 LTS -> 18.10 -> 19.04 ?
<tomreyn> ctisme: then you'll have ubuntu 19.04 installed. assuming that's available for your architecture.
<bp0> Official site: lubuntu.net or lubuntu.me? Link to information about why there are two and the differences?
<lubot> <lynorian> lubuntu.me is official one
<bp0> Ok, thanks
<bp0> And the logo is now the nice bird and not the freddy krueger hand, right?
<lynorian> bp0 I think it was always intended as a bird just a different one
<bp0> It seems better now
<bp0> Anyway, thanks for the info
<sappheiros> is there a preferred CD ripper for lubuntu? sound juicer?
<sappheiros> is lxde an alternative to gnome?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lxde is an alternative to gnome, yes
<sappheiros> what about abcde instead of sound-juicer?
<sappheiros> doesn't 18.10 include sound-juicer by default?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 1.- don't know. 2.- NO
<lubot> <HMollerCl> 18.10 only has vlc
<lynorian> I use asunder on lxde
<sappheiros> i just started the install for sound-juicer ...
<sappheiros> why asunder rather than sound-juicer?
<sappheiros> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cdparanoia looks good
<sappheiros> but seems no database access unless i perhaps use abcde which requires learning stuff ... maybe sound-juicer is good enough ...
#lubuntu 2019-07-07
<sappheiros> lynorian: asunder uses CDDB does it not? sound-juicer uses the open musicbrainz instead
<lubot> KeiganTroutt was added by: KeiganTroutt
<tico> Hi there : )
<tico> im new to lubuntu ubuntu and linux. on my research for a little project i discovered lubuntu as the best option to be used. my system is already running on windows but i wanna get away from windows. ,my project is a java screenserver that runs through the browser. also i need  to connect a barcodescanner to switch between the screenservers via scan
<tico> ning the barcodes.
<tico> now my question is, i cant get java running.
<apt-ghetto> What shows `java -version`
<tico> its openjava 11 already installed but when i try to open the javafile nothing happenes
<apt-ghetto> The file, is it a *.jar or *.java?
<tico> jnlp
<apt-ghetto> You have icedtea-netx installed?
<tico> no after instaling lubuntu first was reading how to install java
<apt-ghetto> Maybe you need also openjdk-8 to get icedtea-netx working
<tico> i got some other questions, there are some little other things id like to know before i try a wolf to get it work, if i flash lubuntu to sd and run it on rasp, can it be set to autostart without pushing any buttons by just swith the rasp on, automated run the javafile? one more option is needed, the system should run a watchfile that restarts the j
<tico> ava if it stucks or crashs?
<apt-ghetto> Yes, you can do this with systemd
<tico> is it mouch work to realise it for an linux newbie?
<apt-ghetto> For a newbie? Yes
<tico> and for someone experienced?
<apt-ghetto> If it is a system admin, then it should be easy, if the requirements are clear
<tico> are you a sys admin?
<apt-ghetto> No
<tico> but you know how it can be done or?
<apt-ghetto> I have to read first some documentation
<tico> maybe you could help me setting it up by teamviewer?
<apt-ghetto> No, I don't use teamviewer
<tico> XD  or other remotetool
<apt-ghetto> If you are the administrator, you are responsible and you have to know what you are doing
<apt-ghetto> And this sounds a bit as if it is business-related, so there are other legal aspects
<tico> legal aspects like ?
<apt-ghetto> And this is the support channel for Lubuntu, a desktop system, not for a server
<apt-ghetto> warranty for example or support
<tico> well this wont be used as server its just a project like kiosk advertising screenserver for a friend so in this case i guess theres no problem with warrenty : ) if i setup the lubuntu in vm can i then after modding it just copy the img to sd ?
<apt-ghetto> If the vm uses the same cpu-architecture, maybe
<apt-ghetto> But normally you have some scripts and files, and you need just to copy over the configurations and scripts
<tico> ok so better then just make the changes on the rasp and then clone the sd to a second one for the second tv
<apt-ghetto> Yes, that should be possible
<tico> : ) so now i got to find out how to make the jnlp run
<tico> thanks apt-ghetto so far il be back with more questions : )
<demophobia> fcitx creates a keyboard icon in my taskbar that locks up my mouse and keyboard if i click it. is this a known problem?
<demophobia> moreover, Language Support has a tooltip suggestion that the recommended value for Ubuntu is ibus, but the only options are fcitx, XIM, none -- so the recommended value isn't even an option!
<demophobia> :( ... the 'gift' thank-you image after the lengthy DiscoBot discourse forum intro is broken; wouldn't load: https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/greetings/166/20
<demophobia> https://discourse.lubuntu.me/discobot/certificate.svg?date=Jul+07+2019&user_id=81
<demophobia> "The software powering this discussion forum encountered an unexpected problem. We apologize for the inconvenience."
<lubot> <ctisme> is there any success story here in upgrading from 18.04 LTS to 19.04 like https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/upgrade-ubuntu-18-04-to-ubuntu-19-04-directly-from-command-line?
<lubot> <ctisme> is there any possibility to fail wxl
<lubot> <ctisme> ?
<lynorian> ctisme there is a posibility you will still have lxde stuff
<lynorian> I did not know that was supported sorry
<lubot> <ctisme> so it is true that 18.04 will have not lxqt desktop environment?
<lubot> <ctisme> will lxqt de will be running after upgrading @lyno
<lubot> <ctisme> @lynorian
<lynorian> ctisme yes
<lynorian> but you will still have lxde stuff
<lubot> <ctisme> okay
<lubot> <ctisme> i will do upgrading
<lubot> <lynorian> and then will need to uninstall stuff
<lubot> <ctisme> so far i have many issue with this 18.04 desktop
<lubot> <ctisme> that's why i see the option
<lubot> <ctisme> @ctisme [is there any success story here in upgrading from 18.04 LTS to 19.04 like https: …], is this note will be an issue "Note:  Before doing the upgrade, you can use the systemback program to create a bootable ISO image from your current OS...."
<lubot> <ctisme> ping @lyn
<wxl> you might have better luck just asking whatever question you have
<wxl> people come and go
<lubot> <ctisme> the upgrading is successful... what input then
<wxl> to remove LXDE stuff?
<wxl> if that's what you want see here https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/manual/browse/18.10/source/D/upgrading.rst$81
<lubot> <ctisme> afaik the 18.04 still using lightdm
<lubot> <ctisme> @ctisme [<reply to image>], should i search openbox?
<lubot> <ctisme> @wxl [<wxl> if that's what you want see here https://phab.lubuntu.me/source/manual/bro …], running
<lubot> <ctisme> should i install xinit?
<lubot> <ctisme> i got terminal only?
<sappheiros> what is xinit?
<wxl> do you have sddm installed?
<lubot> <ctisme> no task bar
<lubot> <ctisme> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/zI5TNEo.jpg
<lubot> <ctisme> @wxl [<wxl> do you have sddm installed?], running
<lubot> <ctisme> *installing
<wxl> it should have been included
<wxl> make sure sddm-theme-lubuntu is installed, too
<wxl> and lxqt-panel
<wxl> you might want to `dpkg-reconfigure lubuntu-default-settings sddm-theme-lubuntu`
#lubuntu 2020-06-29
<kc2bez> flyback: lubuntu.me is the only official site.
<flyback> ah ok
<flyback> didn't know that
<flyback> HOLY MOTHER OF CANUCK
<flyback> old celly 900 single core core2duo basically
<flyback> inte gma4500
<flyback> it's handling 480 youtube fine
<flyback> going to try 720 as soon as I install 60fps blocker
<flyback> wow
<flyback> 720p full screen broken it but not bad
<flyback> I mean I been using linux since 1996 and I knew it's better sometimes than windows on old hw but this one was a shock
<flyback> wonder if they fixed up the intel gpu accel
<theos> hi
<theos> i need some help with my hp printer
<theos> hplip drivers installed very well on 18.04 but not at all on a fresh install of 20.04
<theos> for some reason, hp-setup cant detect the usb printer. lsusb and lpstat show it
<diogenes_> theos, re-install hplip?
<theos> diogenes_ i did many times. even tried it on a live usb. but it still cant detect the printer
<theos> lubuntu detects it and adds it in the printers app but it needs hplip-plugin to work
<theos> i tried many versions from the hp website but none can detect it on 20.04
<diogenes_> theos, maybe you need hplip version from 18.04, compare the versions.
<theos> i had 18.04 before this and it was no problem to install this printer. even on 16.04
<theos> hplip from 18.04 uses old apps like qt4. they have been upgraded on 20.04
<diogenes_> also check for the driver on printer's website.
<theos> i tried that too
<theos> probably the new driver doesnt support my printer but it should detect it
<theos> the hp website lists my printer model as supported
<theos> there are files in the installer for this model though. so it should be supported
<diogenes_> no .deb available?
<theos> dont mind my talkativeness. i have been frying my brain on this for many hours now. thinking of going back to 18.04 or switching to debian.
<theos> there are rpm and tar. tried both.
<diogenes_> pity.
<theos> hmm
<theos> thanks for helping
<theos> one more thing
<theos> why is the sound levels higher on live usb as compared to installed system?
<theos> same settings in alsamixer
#lubuntu 2020-06-30
<Ranger5> Hello! Is it just me or is everyone else unable to log in to the lubuntu forum?
<kc2bez> Ranger5: You are not alone. We are currently experiencing some issues with our infrastructure.
<Ranger5> Oh good, I thought all my computers had gone wonky!
<kc2bez> I have support ticket logged with our admin.
<Ranger5> I'm not sure what that means, but it sounds good lol!
<kc2bez> tl;dr We are working on a resolution. :D
<Ranger5> Great! You guys do great work you know, you're always "on". Many thanks for all the effort you put in!(y) (y) =D
<linux> andy
<linux> Hallo und Guten Morgen
<linux> Hallo und Guten Morgen...
<brendantcc> is there a netboot installer for Lubuntu? I've only got a 1gb SD card to install with :/
<GNULinuxPay> I'm selling GNU/Linux licenses. $99 for single user, $49 for each computer if purchasing for 25 or more machines. Bitcoin payment only!
<GNULinuxGenuine> I'm selling GNU/Linux licenses. $99 for single user, $49 for each computer if purchasing for 25 or more machines. Bitcoin payment only!
<santimir[m]> hello, having ACPI  errors and computer keyboard doesn't respond
<santimir[m]> just for turning on but nothing afterwards. it was after changing power management settings so i wonder if this might have something to do
<santimir[m]> lubuntu 20.04
<santimir[m]> (luckily, have a coding test in 2 days)
<santimir[m]> strangely, the power indicator went from 40% to 10%, and the keyboard  freeze
<santimir[m]> I hold off button pressed, it came back to life but it's informing a 'firmware bug', and surely won't work fine
#lubuntu 2020-07-01
<FREEDOMmatters> this download link is broken, it has been like this for at least a month https://lubuntu.net/downloads/
<FREEDOMmatters> i know there is a new website, but Lubuntu.net is the first website shown on most web searches
<FREEDOMmatters> should probably fix it or at least redirect to the new website
<tomreyn> :) if only it was that easy
<Pica> He probado ubuntu y xubuntu, pero nunca lubuntu
<Pica> ¿Qué tal es?
<Philip_b> hi
<TrueGNULinux> I'm selling GNU/Linux licenses. $99 for single computer, $49 for each computer if purchasing 25 or more licenses. Only Bitcoin payments accepted!
<egrain> i have an old via card. do i need to install some special drivers?
#lubuntu 2020-07-02
<rtndog> hi all
<rtndog> hi strywgr!
#lubuntu 2020-07-03
<rtndog> hi. you guys have any experience with xclip/xdotool? I'm trying to avoid using the mouse as much as possible, but I want to copypaste things into command lines.
<rtndog> thx in advance.
<rodia> hi
<rtndog> im trying to get my ~/.profile file to work correctly with aliases...
<rtndog> ...when i type the following in the shell, it works perfectly: youtube-dl $(xclip -o)...
<rtndog> ...and when i alias it like this, it works perfectly: alias y="youtube-dl '$(xclip -o)'"...
<rtndog> ...but when i put alias y="youtube-dl '$(xclip -o)'" into the ~/.profile file, I am forced to then type . ~/.profile, otherwise the xclip portion of it "expands" to whatever its contents were at the moment I last saved the file. which is obviously not what im trying to do...
<rtndog> ...i want whatever is *currently* saved at this very moment within the copybuffer to be sent to youtube-dl as an argument....
<rtndog> and im trying to save an alias to do so wihtin my profile, so i dont need to type  $alias y="youtube-dl '$(xclip -o)'"...
<rtndog> ...because: i have MANY shells open simultaneously, whenever im using linux. especially when im simultaneously downloading many videos...
<rtndog> ...any help pls? thx in advance! :)
<rtndog> also...
<rtndog> also, where is the procfs located?
<guiverc> rtndog, the linux proc file system (procfs) is a virtual file system created at boot and exists in memory
<rtndog> oh.
<rtndog> so there is no analog to it within the filesystem that appears in midnight commander, or in the shell? there is no way to view it by cd-ing to it and typing ls -la?
<rtndog> y/n?
<guiverc> you can `cd /proc` normally (unix/linux treats heaps of things as if files, 'everything is a file' in unix theory), but being a virtual file system, it doesn't exist on disk
<rtndog> oh ok
<rtndog> so when im viewing my "root" file system using ls -la or withing mc or some other file browser, and I see that dir called /proc, im actually looking at a dir that does not truly exist on disk, correct?
<rtndog> basically, the procfs is "mounted" to /proc as a mount point, correct?
<rtndog> well, the dir *itslef* probably exists as a blank dir called /proc, but i think you understand what im asking.
<guiverc> I would expect the /proc to exist actually (like you need to create a directory to `mount` something onto it), but it's contents are in the virtual-fs & thus contents won't exist on disk
<rtndog> ok
<rtndog> i get it now. thx.
<rtndog> so now i understand that the procfs filesystem is "mounted" onto the folder called /proc, and that...
<rtndog> ...the /mnt files are located on other partitions, CD, DVD, floppy, usb, etc. drives
<rtndog> ...but only /mnt and /proc are special in that regard, right? or are there others?
<rtndog> but all the other dirs that are just one step away from / are real dirs, correct?
<rtndog> like /boot, etc.
<rtndog> those are all real? or are some of them "unique" like /mnt and /proc?
<guiverc> If you `stat /proc` you'll note the directory itself appears as a normal directory; it's use case makes it special.  Likewise too with /mnt.  /mnt is often not used so you can `sudo cp` files to it and it acts like a normal directory... /proc however will be used on a normal boot of your system which makes it behave different
<guiverc> if you were to copy files to /mnt/blah/ when it wasn't in use, the files will exist on disk..  If you later mount a device called "blah" the subsequent mount will 'shadow' the contents of /mnt/blah/ and what appears from then on is the mounted drive... when you `umount` the device that was using /mnt/blah, you'll see once again the files you copied earlier in my example (if you follow me)
<guiverc> (the shadowning of directories & their contents via `mount` can be useful and times, but also scary if you do something which causes data you put there to be shadowed & thus appears to disappear..)
<guiverc> s/useful and times/useful at times
<byte1> hi
<byte1> what:'s up guys
<rtndog> sup
<rtndog> guiverc: oh thx
<rtndog> guiverc: ive scared myself like that before.
<rtndog> guiverc: especially when i first started out on linux (i started on gentoo, which does not automount anything, so therefore *I*, as a complete noob, had to do it by hand!)
<rtndog> guiverc: needless to say, i thought that i had accidentally deleted important files.
<rtndog> guiverc: i was praising God after I umounted
<rtndog> guiverc: and noticed my files were still there.
<guiverc> gentoo!   a real newbies distro lol
<rtndog> lol
<rtndog> well at the time i didn't know a distro from a hole in the ground.
<rtndog> i thought "linux is linux".
<rtndog> :p
<rtndog> actually, there *is* a file you can change to make it automount upon boot
<rtndog> but those settings must be put into the file by hand, and at the time I was very confused about the nature of the Linux Directory Structure (I still am, actually)
<rtndog> in any event, aparently the file doesn't always get read at boot. perhpas it only gets read if other files don't exist or something. i dunno.
<rtndog> it some kinda configuration file
<rtndog> so i changed the contents, and successfuly saved the file.
<rtndog> but it had no effect.
<rtndog> so i ended up needing to always run mount and ntfs-3g by hand.
<rtndog> every day, every time i booted up.
<rtndog> very annoying.
<rtndog> at the time, i had no idea you could script stuff.
<rtndog> and when i first learned of the existence of "scripts" i kept referring to them as "batch files", which i still do very often.
<rtndog> cuz batch files are a Winshit thing.
<rtndog> I'm also a completely self-taught Winshit Power-User.
<guiverc> I had the advantage of using unix before windows was any good (windows v1), but this isn't support released and should be in #lubuntu-offtopic
<rtndog> I used to run a Hardened WinshitXP, but I never allow it to touch the web, despite all the Hardening steps which I always follow upon a new WinXP installation.
<rtndog> ok.
<rtndog> bye
<xwindows> hi there ..
<n-iCe> hi guys
<santimir[m]> <Pica "He probado ubuntu y xubuntu, per"> es fantastico
<ozzo> hi friends.. whast up?
<ozzo> i installed compiz but it doesnt work perfect.. what should i do?
#lubuntu 2020-07-04
<Endux> Hello?
<Endux> can i have help?
<guiverc> Endux, G'day, if you have a Lubuntu support question, please just ask it (try and keep to a single line, be patient waiting for response, people will when they can)
<Endux> i need help is any1 there?
<guiverc> As stated before, if you have a Lubuntu support question, please just ask it (try and keep to a single line, be patient waiting for response, people will when they can)
<Endux> ok sry so i am having an issue with cs1.6 it keeps crashing when i try to join a game
<Endux> Whenever i try to join a server in counterstrike 1.6 or create one it crashes my pc. i think its an issue w/ lubuntu.
<Endux> im going to try one more time if it crashes i will be back in a few minutes.
<mc__> hello
<mc__> heelo
<mc__> bye
#lubuntu 2020-07-05
<jw55552> hi.  just a note.   shouldn't https://lubuntu.net/  be taken down ?
<apt-ghetto> jw55552: Yes
<jw55552> ok
<jw55552> 2.  https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/index.html  is there a pdf or downloadable version
<apt-ghetto> jw55552: At the moment, there is no official pdf for the manual. But you can download the source code and build it locally.
<jw55552> thankyou
<jw55552> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/F/keyboard_shortcuts.html
<jw55552> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/_sources/F/keyboard_shortcuts.rst.txt
<jw55552> the source code is not complete here it seems?
<apt-ghetto> I was speaking about the real source code => https://github.com/lubuntu-team/manual
<apt-ghetto> Not about the source code of the site in the browser
<jw55552> even the code on github does not seem complete ?
<jw55552> https://github.com/lubuntu-team/manual/blob/master/source/F/keyboard_shortcuts.rst
<jw55552> compare to https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/F/keyboard_shortcuts.html
<kc2bez> master and stable are not the same branch.
<jw55552> stable  does not have it either https://github.com/lubuntu-team/manual/blob/stable/source/F/keyboard_shortcuts.rst
<jw55552> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/F/keyboard_shortcuts.html
<kc2bez> It looks like there is an include at the bottom, you would have to follow that to get the rest of the page.
<apt-ghetto> It is the source code, the result is made from several source files
<apt-ghetto> 1. Install the build dependencies
<apt-ghetto> 2. Clone the repository and change into it
<apt-ghetto> 3. Create the html or pdf with make
<jw555552> dc.   by "make"  do you mean a command
<kc2bez> jw555552: make is a command, yes.
